# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  دورة تيسير علم المواريث

## أم أبي التراب

*دورة تيسير علم المواريث*

* المجلس الأول*

* تقديم*

*إنَّ     الحَمْدَ لله، نَحْمَدُه، ونستعينُه، ونستغفرُهُ،     ونعوذُ به مِن       شُرُورِ أنفُسِنَا، وَمِنْ سيئاتِ أعْمَالِنا، مَنْ    يَهْدِه  الله  فَلا      مُضِلَّ لَهُ، ومن يُضْلِلْ، فَلا هَادِي لَهُ.
وأَشْهَدُ أنْ لا إلَهَ إلا اللهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ، وأشهدُ أنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عبْدُه ورَسُولُه.*
*نحـن نفخـر بشـريعتنا الغـراء ، والتي نظمـت** وشـملت جميـع جوانـب** حياتنـا الدينية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية** ولنا أن نزهو بعلم الفرائض ـ ذلـك الفرع** المتميز فـي فقهنـا* *الإسلامي العظيم ،** فهو دُرَّة من حيـث دقة حساباته وعدالة توزيعاته* *وهو عِلم** قد شَـرَّفَه الله بذكره في كتابه الكريم*
 *قـال تعالـى** :*
*"...* *آبَآؤُكُـمْ* *وَأَبناؤُكُـمْ لاَ تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا* *فَرِيضَةً* *مِّـنَ اللهِ إِنَّ اللهَ كَـانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا "** سورة النساء / آية : 11*

"*وَلَكُمْ         نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ  فَإِن        كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ مِن   بَعْدِ       وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ   مِمَّا       تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَإِن كَانَ   لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ       فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم مِّن بَعْدِ   وَصِيَّةٍ تُوصُونَ       بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ   كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ       وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ   مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ  فَإِن      كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ   شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ  مِن بَعْدِ      وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى بِهَا أَوْ   دَيْنٍ غَيْرَ مُضَآرٍّ* *وَصِيَّةً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ* "* النساء12* 
*ثم* 
*قال تعالى* *" تِلْـكَ حُـدُودُ اللهِ وَمَـن          يُطِـعِ اللهَ وَرَسُـولَهُ يُدْخِلْـهُ جَنَّـاتٍ تَجْـرِي مِـن          تَحْتِهَـا الأَنْهَـارُ خَالِدِيـنَ فِيهَـا وَذَلِـكَ الْفَـوْزُ          الْعَظِيـمُ * وَمَـن يَعْـصِ اللهَ وَرَسُـولَهُ وَيَتَعَـدَّ    حُـدُودَهُ       يُدْخِلْـهُ نَـاراً خَالِـداً فِيهَـا وَلَـهُ عَـذَابٌ    مُّهِيـنٌ "* *سورة النساء / آية : 14* 

*فقد فرض الله المواريث بحسب علمه وما**تقتضيه حكمته** .*
*وقد* *اشتهرت أحاديث في فضل هذا العلم ولكن لم تصح* 
 *فنبدأ بالتخلية قبل التحلية*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*التخلية قبل التحلية*
 *"تعلموا الفرائض وعلموه الناس فإنه نصف العلم وهو ينسى وهو أول شيء ينزع من أمتي"* 
*تخريج السيوطي : (البيهقي ـ والحاكم ) عن أبي هريرة * *تحقيق الشيخ الألباني : (ضعيف جدا)** انظر حديث رقم: 2451 في : ضعيف الجامع الصغير وزيادته* 
*
قال ابن ماجه في سننه* 
*حدثنا إبراهيم بن المنذر الحزام،قال: حدثنا حفص بن عمر 
ابن أبي العطاف،قال: حدثنا أبو الزناد ،عن الأعرج ،عن أبي هريرة قال :قال رسول* *الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*"يا أبا هريرة تعلموا الفرائض وعلموها فإنه نصف العلم وهو ينسى وهو أول شيء ينزع من أمتي"* 
*سنن ابن ماجه / تحقيق الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني / كتاب الفرائض/باب الحث على تعليم الفرائض / حديث رقم : 2719 / التحقيق : ضعيف* 
*تفرد حفص بن عمر بن أبي العطاف به وهو لا يحتمل التفرد لضعفه الشديد ولعدم متابعة غيره له على هذا الحديث*
*فقد قيل في** حفص بن عمر بن أبي العطاف:* 
*قال ابن حجر في التقريب : ضعيف (1/173)*
*وقال البخاري : منكر الحديث رماه يحيى بن يحيى النيسابوري * *بالكذب (2/367) التاريخ الكبير ،* 
*وقال أيضاً في التاريخ الصغير (1/32) منكر الحديث* 
*وقال البيهقي (6/208) تفرد به حفص بن عمر وليس بالقوي .*
*وضعفه الذهبي في تعليقه في التلخيص وقال : حفص بن عمر واه بمرة .
**فكل ما ورد في أنه نصف العلم ، وأنه أول علم يرفع** لم يثبت ولم يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*

**قال أبو داود في سننه* *:حدثنا       أحمد بن عمرو بن السرح،قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب ،قال:حدثني عبد الرحمن بن       زياد، عن عبد الرحمن بن رافع التنوخي عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص،  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال**" ا لعلم ثلاثة وما سوى ذلك فهو فضل آية محكمة أو سنة قائمة أو فريضة عادلة"* 
*سنن أبي داود / تحقيق الشيخ الألباني / كتاب الفرائض / باب ما جاء في تعليم الفرائض / حديث رقم : 2885 / التحقيق :ضعيف*
 *ما صح بخصوص هذا العلم* 
 *اهتم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بهذا العلم واختلفوا وتطاوعوا* *رجوعًا للحق ، وكان أعلمهم في هذا العلم الجليل :**زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه ، وشهد له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك* 
**قال الترمذي في سننه* *:حدثنا سفيان بن وكيع ،قال:حدثنا حميد بن عبد الرحمن ،** عن داود العطار ،عن معمر،* *عن قتادة ،عن أنس بن مالك قال:* *قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**"أرحم أمتي بأمتي أبو بكر ،وأشدهم في أمر الله عمر،** وأصدقهم حياء عثمان، وأعلمهم بالحلال والحرام معاذ بن جبل* *وأفرضهم زيدبن ثابت ،* *وأقرؤهم أُبيّ ،ولكل أمة أمين ،وأمين هذه الأمة** أبو عبيدة بن الجراح"* 
*سنن الترمذي / تحقيق الألباني - 46 / كتاب كتاب المناقب / 33باب مناقب معاذ بن جبل وزيد بن ثابت وأ ُبَي وأبـِي عُبيدة/* *حديث رقم : 3790 / التحقيق : صحيح* 
*وأفرضهم زيدبن ثابت** : أي أعلمهم بعلم الفرائض*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*التحلية بعد التخلية* *ليس معنى عدم ثبوت أحاديث في فضل علم المواريث ، ليس معنى ذلك عدم ثبوت فضل لهذا العلم** فقد فضله الله في كتابه العزيز كما سبق بيانه، وبالإضافة** لذلك ، هو داخل في النصوص العامة لفضل العلم* ** عـن معاويـة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قــال :* 
*سـمعت النبـي ـ صلى** الله عليه وسلم ـ يقــول :* 
*" مـن يُـرد الله بـه خيـرًا يفقهـه فـي الديــن ..... " * *رواه البخاري / الفتح / ج : 1 / كتاب : العلم / باب : 13 / حديث رقم : 71 / ص : 197.

*** عـن أبـي الـدرداء ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قـال : سـمعت رســول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ يقـول :* 
*" مـن        سـلك طريقــاً يلتمـس فيـه علمـاً سـهل الله لـه طريقـاً إلـى  الجنـة  ،      وإن الملائكـة لتضـع أجنحتهـا لطالـب العلـم رضـاً بما  يصنـع ، وإن     العالـم   ليسـتغفر لـه مـن فـي السـموات ومـن فـي الأرض  حتـى الحيتـان  في    المـاء ،   وفضـل العالـم علـى العابـد كفضـل القمـر  على سـائر  الكواكـب ،    وإن   العلمـاء ورثـة الأنبيــاء ، إن الأنبيـاء لـم يُوَرِّثُـوا دينـاراً ولادرهمـاً ، إنمـا وَرَّثُــوا العلـم ، فمـن أخـذه أخـذ بحـظ وافـر""رواه أبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه . وحسنه الشيخ الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب .1 /33.* *ص /18* 

** عـن أبـي أمـامة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ، عـن النبـي ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ قــال :* 
*" مـن غـدا إلـى المسـجد لا يريـد إلا أن يتعلـم خيـراً أو يعلمـه كـان لـه كأجـر حـاج تامـاً حجتـه " رواه الطبراني في الكبير وصححه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ـ في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب .1 / 38* *يـا غافـــلاً تتمــادى غــداً عليــك ينــادَى* 
*هــذا الـذي لـم يقــدم قبـــل الرحــلِ زادًا
*
*حول المال* 
*المال عصب الحياة وشريانها ، فهو شقيق النفس ,* *قرنه الله تعالى بأغلى ما فى الحياة من متع وزينة* *قال الله تعالى*
*"الْمَالُ وَالْبَنُونَ زِينَةُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا"الكهف46*
*والمال هو :*
*كل ما يملك وينتفع به ، ويسمى مالاً لميل النفس* *إليه , وتثبت الصفة المالية للشيء تبعًا* *لتعارف الناس الانتفاع به انتفاعًا معتبرًا ,**فلا يعد مالاً ما لم يملك، ولا يعد مالاً كل ما لم يتعارف* *الناس امتلاكه ولا يعد مالاً ما لا يلتفت إليه.*
 *أنواع المكاسب المالية* 
 *المكاسب المالية* *على نوعين* 
*النوع الأول: مكاسب مالية بعِوَض وهى :* 
*1ـ كسب بعِوَض عن مال , كالبيع .*
*2ـ كسب* *بعِوَض عن عمل , كالإجارة.*
*3ـ كسب* *بعِوَض عن فَرْج , كالمهر .*
*4ـ كسب* *بعِوَض عن جناية , كالديات.*
*النوع الثاني: مكاسب مالية بغيرعوض وهى :* 
*1 ـ العطايا , كالصدقة والوقف والهبة والزكاة*
*2ـ الغنيمة ، وهى ما يؤول إلى المسلمين من أموال الكفار بالجهاد لإعلاء كلمة الله.*
*3ـ ما لم يملكه أحد , كالحطب وإحياء الموات *.*
*4ـ الميراث , وهو نظام عادل يحدد ما يؤول من أموال* 
*إلى الوارث بعد موت المورث* 
*كتاب نيل الهدايا** بتصرف يسير
** *إحْيَاءِ الْمَوَاتِ
   الْمَوَاتُ؛ بِفَتْحِ الْمِيمِ  وَالْوَاوِ الْخَفِيفَةِ: الأَرْضُ   الَّتِي لَمْ تَعْمُرُ، شُبِّهَت  الْعِمَارَةُ بِالْحَيَاةِ،   وَتَعْطِيلُهَا بِعَدَمِ الْحَيَاةِ،  وَإِحْيَاؤُهَا عِمَارَتُهَا،   وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الإِحْيَاءَ وَرَدَ عَن  الشَّارِعِ مُطْلَقًا، وَمَا   كَانَ كَذَلِكَ وَجَبَ الرُّجُوعُ فِيهِ إلَى  الْعُرْفِ؛.....بلوغ المرام*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*نظـــام الإرث* *والمراحل التي مر بها* 
 *عـرَفَ العـربُ الإرث كسـبب مـن أسـباب الملكيـة ، وكانـوا يتوارثـون بشـيئين* *" النســب " ، و "الســبب "* 
*وكان الذيـن يسـتحقون الميـراث " بالنسـب" : أي        بالقرابـة هـم الأبنـاء الكبـار الذيـن يقاتلـون على الخـيل  ويحملـون       السـيوف ويحـوزون الغنيمـة ، وكانـوا يعطـون الميـراث  الأكبـر  فالأكبـر  ،     على مـا ذكـره الطبـري فـي تفسـيره ،* *فـإن لـم يوجـد أحـد مـن الأبنـاء كـان المسـتحق أقـرب أوليـاء المتوفَّـى من العصـب ، كالأخ والعـم ونحوهمـا ،* *وكانـوا لا يُوَرِّثُـون النسـاء ولا الصغـار ، ذكـورًا * *كانـوا أو إناثـاً .
**وجاء تشريع الإسلام الحكيم:  معلنًا بطلان نظام الجاهلية في التوريث إجمالاً بقوله تعالى: 
**"**لِّلرِّجَالِ  نَصيِبٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ* *وَلِلنِّسَاء  نَصِيبٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ** مِمَّا قَلَّ مِنْهُ  أَوْ كَثُرَ نَصِيباً مَّفْرُوضاً* *"النساء7
* ****والذيـن يسـتحقون الميـراث** "الميراث بالسبب "*
*فكانوا عن طريقين هما** التبني و الحِلْف* *وعلى ذلك لم يكن هذا النظام عادلاً ولا صالحًا* *، وظل هذا النظام قائمًا حتى جاء الإسلام،وأبطل الله هذا النظام القائم على الجهل والظلم* 
 *فنسـخ الميـراث بالتبنـي ، قـال تعـالى : 
"مَّا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِرَجُلٍ مِّن قَلْبَيْنِ فِي جَوْفِهِ وَمَا جَعَلَ      أَزْوَاجَكُمُ اللَّائِي تُظَاهِرُونَ مِنْهُنَّ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ* *وَمَا  جَعَلَ أَدْعِيَاءَكُمْ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ** ذَلِكُمْ قَوْلُكُم بِأَفْوَاهِكُمْ  وَاللَّهُ يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ يَهْدِي السَّبِيلَ الأحزاب4
"ادْعُوهُمْ لِآبَائِهِمْ هُوَ أَقْسَطُ عِندَ اللَّهِ فَإِن لَّمْ      تَعْلَمُوا آبَاءهُمْ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَمَوَالِيكُمْ      وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا أَخْطَأْتُم بِهِ وَلَكِن مَّا      تَعَمَّدَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً "الأحزاب5*
 *ونُسِخَ الميـراث بالحِلْفِ* 
*قال أبوداود في سننه* *:**حَدَّثَنَا        ‏ ‏عُثْمَانُ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ،قال:‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدُ     بْنُ    بِشْرٍ ‏ ‏وَابْنُ نُمَيْرٍ ‏ ‏وَأَبُو أُسَامَةَ ، ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏      ‏زَكَرِيَّا   ‏، ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏سَعْدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ‏، ‏عَنْ ‏  ‏أَبِيهِ ‏     ،‏عَنْ ‏   ‏جُبَيْرِ بْنِ مُطْعِمٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ** :‏* *قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ*
*" لَا حِلْفَ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ ،وَأَيُّمَا حِلْفٍ كَانَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ،*
*لَمْ يَزِدْهُ الْإِسْلَامُ إِلَّا شِدَّةً "*
*سنن أبي داود / تحقيق الشيخ الألباني / كتاب الفرائض / باب في الحلف / حديث رقم : 2925 / التحقيق : صحيح* 
*الحِلْف بكسر المهملة وسكون اللام بعدها فاء : العهد*
**شرح الحديث من عون المعبود بشرح سنن أبي داود* 
*" لا حِلْف في الإسلام " :     بكسر الحاء المهملة وسكون اللام المعاهدة ، " ص: 113 " والمراد به هنا   ما   كان يفعل في الجاهلية من المعاهدة على القتال والغارات وغيرهما مما   يتعلق   بالمفاسد* 
*" وأيما حِلف " : "ما" فيه زائدة* *" كان في الجاهلية ":* 
*المراد منه ما كان من المعاهدة على الخير كصلة** الأرحام ونصرة المظلوم وغيرهما*
*" لم يزده الإسلام إلا شدة ": أي تأكيدًا وحفظـًا على ذلك .**كذا في شرح المشارق لابن الملك قال القاضي : قال الطبري : لا* *يجوز الحِلف اليوم ، فإن المذكور في الحديث والموارثة به* *وبالمؤاخاة كله منسوخ لقوله تعالى"* *وأولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى* *ببعض "
وقال الحسن : كان التوارث بالحِلف فنُسخَ بآية المواريث* 
*قلت : أما ما يتعلق بالإرث فنسخت فيه المحالفة عند جماهير العلماء ،**وأما المؤاخاة في الإسلام والمحالفة على طاعة الله تعالى والتناصر في الدين والتعاون على البر والتقوى وإقامة الحق* *فهذا باق لم ينسخ ،* 
*وهذا معنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الأحاديث* *وأيما حلف كان في الجاهلية لم يزده الإسلام إلا شدة* 
*وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *لا حِلف في الإسلام* *فالمراد به حلف التوارث والحلف على ما منع الشرع منه والله أعلم .*
 *كذا في شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله .* 
*وقال في النهاية : أصل الحلف المعاقدة والمعاهدة على التعاضد* *والتساعد والإنفاق فما كان منه في الجاهلية على الفتن والقتال* *بين القبائل والغارات فذلك الذي ورد النهي عنه في الإسلام بقوله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم* *لا حِِلف في الإسلامِ* *وما كان منه في الجاهلية* *على نصر المظلوم وصلة الأرحام كحلف المطيبين وما جرى* *مجراه فذلك الذي قال فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *وأيما حِِلف كان* *في الجاهلية لم يزده الإسلام إلا شدة يريد من المعاقدة على الخير* *ونصرة الحق ، وبذلك "ص: 114 " يجتمع الحديثان ، وهذا* *هو الحلف الذي يقتضيه الإسلام ، والممنوع منه ما خالف حكم* *الإسلام ، وقيل المحالفة كانت قبل الفتح ، وقوله* *لا حلف في الإسلام* *، قاله زمن الفتح . انتهى .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثاني 
افتتاحية نسأل الله الفتح*
*الحمد     لله ، قدَّر المواريث في كتابه ، فأعطى كلَّ ذي حقٍّ حقَّه . وأشهد أن   لا   إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، فرضَ المواريثَ بعلمهِ ، وقسَّمها   بين   أهلهِا بحسبِ ما تقتضيه حكمتُه .وأشهد أنّ محمداً عبده ورسوله ،  أمرَ   صلى اللهُ عليه وعلى آلهِ وصحبهِ وحزبِه .بتنفيذ المواريث وفق ما شرعه ربُّه .*
*وبعــد : فقد استعنتُ باللهِ تعالى على شرحِ    علمِ الفرائضِ ،  أتعرَّض فيه لأهمّ المباحث الفرضيَّة ، موضِّحاً ذلك   بحلّ  جملة من المسائل  الحسابيّة، مع التزامي بالاختصار ، والبُعد ـ ما   أمكن ـ  عن الأمور  الخلافيَّة ، راجياً مولاي جلّ وعلا أن يتقبَّله بقبول   حسن ،  وأن ينفع به  طلبة العلم ، وأن يجعله في موازين حسناتي يوم ألقاه .   إنَّه  بالإجابة جدير ،  وكلُّ مُسْتَصْعَبٍ عليه يسير .
نذكرُ ببعض ما سبق :*  *فرض    الله جلّ وعلا المواريث بحكمته وعلمه ، وقسمها بين أهلها        أحسن  قسم   وأتمَّه ؛ فجاءت آيات المواريث شاملةً لكلّ ما يُمكن وقوعه .*
*       وكذا رسوله* *صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم       بيَّن ما أُنزل إليه من ربِّه        أتمَّ بيان ، وأمر بإلحاق الفرائض بأهلها ، سواء منهم الإناث والذكران .*

*فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عل**يه وسلم قال* *:**"** ألحقـوا الفرائض بأهلهـا** فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "*
* فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /**حديث رقم :**6732 

حكمة مشروعية الإرث 
الإنسانُ في هذه الحياة أكرمُ مخلوقاتهِا ، وهو مُستَخْلَفٌ في الأرضِ ، ومحتاجٌ إلى ما يضمنُ له بقاء هذا الاستخلاف .
والمال وسيلة لتحقيق ذلك ، يحتاج إليه الإنسان ما دام على قيد الحياة ، فإذا مات انقطعت حاجتـه ، فكـان من الضروري أن يخلفه في ماله مالكٌ جديدٌ    . فلو جُعل ذلك المالك الجديد أولَ شخص يحوز المال ويستولي عليه ،  لأدَّى   هذا إلى التشاحن والتنازع بين الناس ، وتغدو الملكية حينها تابعة  للقوة   والبطش .
من أجـل ذلك جعلت الشريعة المالَ لأقارب    الميت ، كي يطمئنّ الناس على مصير أموالهم ؛ إذ هم مجبولون على إيصال  النفع   لمن تربطهم بهم رابطة قوية من قرابة أو سبب .
*
*عِلْمُ الْمِيرَاثِ: لغةً له عدة معان :
*البقاء: "وَإنَّا لَنَحْنُ نُحْيِي وَنُمِيتُ وَنَحْنُ الْوَارِثُونَ" الحجر23
 " وَنَحْنُ الْوَارِثُونَ" الباقون نرث جميع الخلق .تفسير الجلالين.
"........ومتِّعنا بأسماعِنا وأبصارِنا  وقوَّتنا ما أحييتَنا ، واجعَلهُ الوارثَ  منَّا ...."أي أبْقِهم في صحةٍ وعافيةٍ إلى أنْ أمُوتَ " هذا قول ابن شُمَيل كما في الهروي"
*انتقال ملكية الشيء من شخصٍ لآخر ؛أو من قومٍ لآخرين كما قال سبحانه " وَأَوْرَثَكُمْ أَرْضَهُمْ وَدِيَارَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ وَأَرْضاً لَّمْ تَطَؤُوهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيراً "الأحزاب27
والميراث أعم من أن يكون مالًا فقط ؛فقد يكون
* شرفًا:  مثل قوله تعالى "وَوَرِثَ سُلَيْمَانُ دَاوُودَ وَقَالَ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ عُلِّمْنَا مَنطِقَ الطَّيْرِ وَأُوتِينَا مِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْمُبِينُ"النمل16
**"وَوَرِثَ سُلَيْمَانُ دَاوُودَ  ": أي ورث :النبوة والعلم دون باقي أولاده. تفسير الجلالين.
*علمًا: فقد يكون الميراثُ علمًا ،كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم* *:**مَن    سلَكَ طريقًا  يلتَمِسُ فيهِ عِلمًا ، سَهَّلَ اللَّهُ لَهُ طريقًا إلى    الجنَّةِ ، وإنَّ  الملائِكَةَ لتَضعُ أجنحَتَها رضًا لطالبِ العلمِ ،    وإنَّ طالِبَ العِلمِ  يستَغفرُ لَهُ مَن في السَّماءِ والأرضِ ، حتَّى    الحيتانِ في الماءِ ،  وإنَّ فضلَ العالِمِ على العابِدِ كفَضلِ القَمرِ    علَى سائرِ الكواكِبِ ،  إنَّ العُلَماءَ هُمْ ورَثةُ الأنبياءِ ، إنَّ الأنبياءَ لم يُوَرِّثوا  دينارًا ولا دِرهمًا ، إنَّما ورَّثوا العِلمَ ، فمَن أخذَهُ أخذَ بِحَظٍّ  وافرٍ"*
* الراوي    :                   أبو الدرداء -  المحدث :                          الألباني-        المصدر :                       صحيح ابن ماجه**-الصفحة أو الرقم: 183 - خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح - الدرر السنية* *
*
* وَالإْرْثُ اصْطِلاَحًا : عَرَّفَهُ الشَّافِعِيَّةُ وَالْقَاضِي أَفْضَل الدِّينِ الْخُونَجِيُّ مِنَ الْحَنَابِلَةِ: بِأَنَّهُ حَقٌّ     قَابِلٌ لِلتَّجَزُّؤِ يَثْبُتُ لِمُسْتَحِقِّهِ بَعْدَ مَوْتِ مَنْ    كَانَ  لَهُ ذَلِكَ لِقَرَابَةٍ بَيْنَهُمَا أَوْ نَحْوِهَا  .ا.هـ
أي هو :انتقال الملكية من المتوفى إلى من يستحقها.أو هو قواعد يُعرف بها نصيب كلِّ مُستَحِقٍ .
- وَيُسَمَّى أَيْضًا عِلْمَ الْفَرَائِضِ - وهُوَ عِلْمٌ بِأُصُولٍ مِنْ فِقْهٍ وَحِسَابٍ تُعَرِّفُ حَقَّ كُلٍّ ذي حقٍّ فِي التَّرِكَةِ.
والفرض أيضًا :السهم المُقَدَّر للوارثِ.
**الحقوق المتعلقة بالإنسان بعد موته
**إن    كثيراً من الأولياء والورثة إذا نزل قضاء الله بميتهم احتاروا  وترددوا،    وبعضهم لا يعلم ماذا يفعل في مثل هذه الأحوال، ويتسبب الجهل،  والذهول    بالمصيبة التي وقعت بأخطاء كثيرة، فلا بد للميت من حق يُقام به  نحوه،    يقومُ به الحيُّ، إنهم أولياؤه وورثتُه، ينبغي عليهم أن يعلموا ماذا     يفعلون بميتهم إذا نزل به أمر الله، ما هي حقوق الميت على ورثته وأوليائه؟     وكل منا سيقف ذلك الموقف ما شاء الله.
إذا نزل قضاء الله، فإنه لا بد من صيانة الميت، وجاءت الشريعة  بإغماض عينيه، وتغطية جميع جسده، ثم المبادرة إلى تغسيله، وتكفينه، والصلاة  عليه، ودفنه، وهذه من الحقوق التي لا بد منها، فقد أمر النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم بالإسراع بالجنازة:
*
*    لما روى البخاري (1315) ومسلم (944) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ  عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ   :"أَسْرِعُوا بِالْجَنَازَةِ ، فَإِنْ تَكُ صَالِحَةً فَخَيْرٌ تُقَدِّمُونَهَا إِلَيْهِ ، وَإِنْ تَكُ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ فَشَرٌّ تَضَعُونَهُ عَنْ رِقَابِكُمْ" . 
وقيمة الكفن من مالهِ هذا هو الأصل، كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام في الذي مات محرماً: "كفنوه في ثوبيه"
عنِ    ابنِ عبَّاسٍ، قالَ : أُتِيَ النَّبيُّ صلَّى اللَّهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ    برجُلٍ وقَصتهُ راحلتُهُ، فماتَ وَهوَ مُحرِمٌ، فقالَ: كفِّنوهُ في ثوبيهِ،    واغسِلوهُ بماءٍ وسدرٍ، ولا تُخمِّروا رأسَهُ، فإنَّ اللَّهَ يبعثُهُ   يومَ  القيامةِ يُلبِّي** الراوي :                   عبدالله بن عباس-  المحدث :                       الألباني -       المصدر :                       صحيح أبي داود-الصفحة أو الرقم: 3238-  خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح-             انظر شرح الحديث رقم 1952 - الدرر السنية  
*
*ويقدم تكفينه على الدَّينِ، والوصيةِ، والإرثِ،    فهذا أول حق مالي للميت  ما يتعلق بتجهيزه من أُجرةِ غاسلٍ، وثمنِ كفنٍ،    وأُجرَةِ حفَّارٍ، ونحو ذلك، وإن تبرع  بها مَن تبرع من المسلمين فلهم    الأجر والثواب من اللهِ تعالى.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثالث**ويقدم تكفينه على الدَّينِ، والوصيةِ، والإرثِ،     فهذا أول حق مالي للميت  ما يتعلق بتجهيزه من أُجرةِ غاسلٍ، وثمنِ  كفنٍ،    وأُجرَةِ حفَّارٍ، ونحو ذلك، وإن تبرع  بها مَن تبرع من المسلمين  فلهم    الأجر والثواب من اللهِ تعالى.*


*وكذلك     فإن أي وصية فيها حرام، أو بدعة فيما يتعلق بهذا الأمر فيجب  على    الأولياء  والورثة إيقافها، وعدم تنفيذها، كما لو أوصى بأن يُدفنَ في     مسجد، أو داخل  بيت، أو أن يُبنى عليه قُبة، أو ضريح ونحو ذلك، فكله حرام    لا  يجوز  تنفيذه.*
*فإن     أوصى بكفنٍ معينٍ معتاد فعلى الورثة تنفيذ الوصية، كما صنع سعد  بن أبي     وقاص رضي الله عنه حين أوصى أن يُكفن في جبة صوف كان لقي المشركين   فيها    يوم بدر فكفن فيها.*
*والصلاة     على الميت فرض على الكفاية، يتقدم أقرباؤه للصلاة عليه،  فإن أراد ابنه    أن  يؤم الناس فله ذلك إذا كان يحسن صلاة الجنازة، فأولياؤه  أشفق عليه،    وأجدر  بالإخلاص في الدعاء له.*
*ثم     يحمل، ويدفن، ويتولى إدخاله في قبره الوصي الذي أوصى له بذلك،  ثم    أقاربه،  وإن تخلو عن هذا لمن شاء من المسلمين أن يدليه في قبره فله  الأجر     والثواب.*
*ويكره لأهل الميت أن يصنعوا الطعام للناس، وهذه كراهة تحريمية،  فجمع الناس على العزاء، وصنع الطعام نياحة وإثم، لما جاء عن أصحاب رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا: 

** كنَّا نرى الاجتماعَ إلى أَهلِ الميِّتِ وصنعةَ الطَّعامِ منَ النِّياحة*
* الراوي     :                   جرير بن عبدالله |  المحدث :                           الألباني                   |       المصدر :                         صحيح   ابن ماجه        * *-الصفحة أو الرقم: 1318 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح-* *الدرر السنية *  
*وإنما     الطعام يصنع لأهل الميت، ولا بأس أن يطعم معهم من نزل عليهم  ضيفاً من     أقربائهم الذين جاءوا من الأماكن المختلفة يشاطرونهم المصيبة، فلا  بأس  أن    يطعموا معهم؛ لأن هذا طعام ضيف وليس بطعام عزاء، أما جمع عامة  الناس   على   طعام العزاء فهو من النياحة وهو بدعة محرمة، ولما أوحي إلى النبي    صلى  الله  عليه وسلم بخبر مقتل جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قام فقال:""اصنَعوا لآلِ جَعفرٍ طعامًا فقَدْ أتاهم ما يشغَلُهم أو أمرٌ يشغَلُهم"* * الراوي :                   عبدالله بن جعفر بن أبي طالب-  المحدث :                       الألباني* *-       المصدر :                       صحيح ابن ماجه**- الصفحة أو الرقم: 1316-  خلاصة حكم المحدث : حسن - الدرر السنية* 


* نُجملُ الحقوقَ المتعلقةَ بالإنسانِ بعد موتهِ،تنقسم إلى خمسة أقسام:*
*أولها* *مؤمن تجهيز الميت، وهذا قول الإمام أحمد* 
*وثانيها:* *: أداء الدين وقضاء الدين المتعلق بعين التركة.
 كالمال المرهون في دين أو دابة أو نحو ذلك، فيقدم على

 الديون المرسلة لتعلق الحق بعينه.

والحق الثالث:* * الحقوق المرسلة، وهي المتعلقة بذمة الميت وليس بعين التركة وهي نوعان:
(أ) حقوق الآدمي، كالقرض وأجرة الدار، وثمن المبيع ونحوها.
(ب) حقوق اللَّه، كالزكاة، والنذر، والكفارات.
والرابع: الوصايا.
والخامس, الإرث.
*
*وفيما يلي مثال يوضح الترتيب بين الحقوق عند التزاحم.
مثال ذلك:
خَلَّفَ  شخص سيارة مرهونة قيمتها خمسة آلاف، مؤونة تجهيزه ألف، وعليه خمسة آلاف  لمرتهن السيارة، وأربعة آلاف قرضا، وقد أوصى لشخص بألفين.
ففي هذه الحالة تؤخذ مؤونة التجهيز ألف "1000" والباقي أربعة آلاف "4000" لمرتهن السيارة.
ولو كانت قيمة السيارة عشرة آلاف، أخذت مؤونة التجهيز، وأعطي المرتهن خمسة آلاف "5000" والباقي أربعة آلاف للمقرض.
ولو  كانت قيمة السيارة ثلاثة عشر ألفا أخذت مؤونة التجهيز "1000" وأعطي  المرتهن "5000" وأعطي المقرض "4000" وأعطي الموصى له "2000" والباقي "1000"  للورثة.هنا 
*
*الكتاب : الفرائض
المؤلف : عبد الكريم بن محمد اللاحم
**أسباب الإرث في الشريعة الإسلامية* 
* أسباب الإرث في الشريعة الإسلامية ثلاثة :*
*نسب "ن" ، نكاح "ن"، ولاء "و" .*
*وهي مجوعة في قولنا "نون"* 
 *1 ـ* *نسب "ن": وهـي قرابـة الـدم أو النسـب* 
*2* *ـ* *نكاح "ن" الزوجيـة : الناشـئة عـن عقــد زواج صحيـح ، فالمـدار عـلى قيــام الزوجيـة بينهمـا بالعقـد الصحيـح وقـت الوفـاة ، حقيقـة ًأو حكمًـا " وتسمى : قرابـة سـببية أي بسبب النكاح" .*
*العقـد الصحيـح حكمـًا مثالـه : المعتـدة من طـلاق رجعـي ، فالطـلاق الرجعـي لا ينهـي الزوجيـة ، وإنمـا يكـون مـن حـق الـزوج مراجعـة زوجتـه قبـل انقضـاء عدتهـا فالزوجيـة قائمـة حكمـًا .*
*3ـ الــولاء : وهـو صـلة تربـط الشـخص بغيـره فتجعلـه فـي بعـض الأحكـام كأقـاربه وهـو ليـس مـن أقاربـه .*
*أ ) ولاء العتـق :*
*ويسـمي العصـبة السـببية أي الآتيـة مـن جهـة السـبب ، وفيـه المعتِـق وارث ، إذا لم يكـن للعبـد المعتَـق أقـارب مـن جهـة النسـب ، وكـان هـذا مـن عـوامل التشـجيع عـلى الإعتـاق وتحـرير الرقـاب الـذي دعـا إليـه الإسـلام فـي كثيـر مـن الأحكـام .*
*وقـد قـال بهـذا السـبب مـن أسـباب التوريـث جمهـور الفقهـاء بمـا فيهـم الأئمـة الأربعـة .*
*ب) ولاء المـوالاة :*
*وهـو ما كـان عليـه العـرب فـي جاهليتهم مـن التـوارث بالتحالف* والتعاقد .*
*وقـد اعتبـر الحنفيـة ، ولاء المـوالاة سـببًا مـن أسـباب التـوارث ، غيـر أنـه يأتـي فـي المرتبـة التاليـة لميـراث ذوي الأرحـام .*
*وأمـا جمهـور الفقهـاء فلـم يعتبـروا " ولاء المـوالاة " سـببًا موجبـًا للتـوارث ، وقالـوا إنـه نُسِـخَ بآيـات المواريـث* *-كما سبق بيانه -*
*الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 27 / بتصرف .
*
* *قيل لأنسِ بنِ مالكٍ : بلغك أنَّ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ قال " لا حِلْفَ في الإسلامِ ؟ " فقال أنسٌ : قد حالفَ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ بين قريشٍ والأنصارِ ، في دارِه .*
* الراوي     :                   أنس بن مالك -  المحدث :                         مسلم -       المصدر :                       صحيح  مسلم          * 
*         الصفحة أو الرقم: 2529 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح -                        انظر شرح الحديث رقم 15234-* *الدرر السنية
* *الشرح:**
*
*الحِلْفُ**:** العَقْدُ والعَهْدُ**،     وكانوا يَتَحالفونَ في الجاهليَّةِ  على نَصْرِ بَعضِهم بَعضًا في  كُلِّ    ما يَفعلونَه، فهَدَمَ الإسلامُ ذلك،  إلَّا ما كان عهدًا على  الحقِّ    والنُّصرَةِ على الأخذِ على يدِ الظَّالمِ  الباغي، فقال صلَّى  اللهُ عليه    وسلَّم: «لا حِلْفَ في الإسلامِ» أي: لا  تَعاهُدَ على ما كانوا يَتعاهدونَ عليه في الجاهليَّةِ ممَّا يُخالِفُ  قَواعدَ وشَرائعَ الإسلامِ. 
وفي هذا الحديثِ أنَّه لَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَسُ بنُ مالكٍ رضي اللهُ عنه هذا      الحديثَ، قال: قد حالَفَ النَّبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم بين قُريشٍ      والأنصارِ في دَاري، يَقصِدُ المؤاخاةَ بين المُهاجرينَ والأنصارِ      للائتِلافِ على الإسلامِ، وهذه المُحالفةُ ليستِ المَنهيَّ عنها؛ لأنَّها      لا تُخالِفُ أُصولَ الشَّريعةِ الإسلاميَّةِ، وإنَّما سَمَّاها أَنسٌ  رضي     اللهُ عنه مُحالَفةً لأنَّ معناها مَعنى المُحالَفةِ.**الدرر السنية*


*-" لا حِلفَ في الإسلامِ ، وأيُّما حِلفٍ كانَ في الجاهليَّةِ لم يَزِدْهُ الإسلامُ إلَّا شدَّةً"*
 *الراوي     :                   جبير بن مطعم -  المحدث :                           الألباني -       المصدر :                       صحيح    أبي داود         * 
*         الصفحة أو الرقم: 2925 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح -                        انظر شرح الحديث رقم 22168-* *الدرر السنية
 الشرح:
في     هذا الحديثِ يُبَيِّنُ النَّبِيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم أنَّه لا      حِلْفَ في الإسلامِ، و"الحِلْفُ": هو عقْدُ النُّصرَةِ والتَّعاوُنِ  بَيْنَ     فَرْدَيْنِ أو قَبِيلَتَيْنِ أو جَمَاعَتَيْنِ؛ والمرادُ  بالحِلفِ     المنفيِّ حِلفُ التوارُثِ والحِلف على ما مَنَع الشرعُ مِنه،  وقيل:     وَإِنَّما نُفِيَ الحِلْفُ في الإسلامِ؛ لأنَّ الإسلامَ يُوجِبُ  على     المسلمِ لِأخيهِ المسلمِ مِنَ التَّعاونِ والأُخوَّةِ والتَّناصرِ  ما هو     فوقَ المطلوبِ مِنَ الْحِلْفِ؛ فلا معنى لِعقدِ الحلفِ بَيْنَ  المسلمينَ. 
وما كان مِن حِلْفٍ في الجاهليَّةِ؛ فإنَّ الإسلامَ لا يَزيدُه إلَّا      شِدَّةً؛ وكانَ أهلُ الجاهليَّةِ يَتَعاهدونَ على التَّوارثِ والتَّناصُرِ      في الحروبِ، وَأداءِ الضَّماناتِ الواجبةِ عليهم وغَيرِ ذلك، فَنَهى      النَّبِيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم عَن إِحداثِه في الإسلامِ، وَأقرَّ  ما     كان في الجاهليَّةِ؛ وَفاءً بِالعهودِ وحِفظًا لِلحقوقِ  وَالذِّمامِ. الدرر السنية 
**مثال :
* *هلك هالك عن زوجةٍ وعن مُعْتِقٍ :*
*الإجابة في المجلس التالي إن شاء الله* 
* مدونة منبر الدعوة هنا*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

* المجلس الرابع
نبدأ مستعينين بالله بهذا الحديث
"الولاءُ لُحْمَةٌ كلُحْمَةِ النسبِ لا يُباعُ ولا يُوهبُ"
الراوي    :                   عبدالله بن عمر |  المحدث :                          الألباني                   |       المصدر :                        إرواء   الغليل                  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1738 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح - الدرر السنية 
*عن  عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها:
 "أتَتْ    بَريرَةُ تسألُها في كتابتِها، فقالتْ :  إن شئتِ أعطَيتُ أهلَكِ ويكونُ    الوَلاءُ لي، وقال أهلُها : إن شئتِ  أعطَيتِها ما بقِي - وقال سُفيانُ    مَرْةً : إن شئتِ أعتقتِها - ويكونُ  الوَلاءُ لنا . فلما جاء رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم ذكَّرْتُه  ذلك، فقال : "ابتاعِيها فأعتِقِيها، فإنَّ الوَلاءَ لمَن أعتَق ".    ثم قام  رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم على المِنبَرِ - وقال    سُفيانُ مرةً :  فصعِد رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم على المِنبَرِ -    فقال :
"ما     بالُ  أقوامٍ يشتَرِطونَ شُروطًا ليستْ في كتابِ اللهِ، مَنِ اشتَرَط     شَرطًا ليس  في كتابِ اللهِ فليس له، وإنِ اشتَرَط مِائَةَ مرةٍ ".    عن يَحيى قال :  سمِعتُ عَمرَةَ قالتْ : سمِعتُ عائشةَ . رواه مالكٌ، عن    يَحيى، عن عَمرَةَ :  أنَّ بَريرَةَ، ولم يَذكُرْ : صعِد المِنبَرَ .
 الراوي :          عائشة أم المؤمنين |  المحدث :          البخاري         |          المصدر :          صحيح البخاري -الصفحة أو الرقم: 456 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث : [أورده في صحيحه] وقال : رواه مالك عن يحيى عن عمرة أن بريرة . ولم يذكر صعد المنبر 
هنا
الشرح:
تَحكي عائشةُ رضي الله عنها أنَّ بَرِيرَةَ بنتَ صَفوانَ- وكانتْ مَوْلَاةً  لعائشةَ- أتتْ "تسألُها في كِتابتِها"،    أي: تَستعينُ بها على أداءِ ما  كاتَبتْ عليه مالِكَها، والكتابةُ أنْ    يَتعاقَدَ العبدُ مع سيِّدِه على  قَدْرٍ مِن المال إذا أدَّاهُ أصبَحَ    حرًّا، "فقالتْ" أي: عائشةُ رضي الله  عنها: "إنْ شِئتِ أعطيتُ أهلَك"، أي: دفعتُ لمَواليكِ ما لهم عليكِ من  مالٍ، "ويكونُ الولاءُ لي"، والولاءُ عبارةٌ عن تناصُرٍ يُوجِبُ الإرثَ، "وقال أهلُها"، أي: أهلُ بريرةَ: "إنْ شِئتِ أعطيتِها ما بقِي"، أي: الذي  بقِي من مال الكتابةِ في ذِمَّةِ بَريرةَ، "وقال سفيانُ"،    هو ابن  عُيَيْنَةَ أحدُ الرُّواةِ المذكورينَ في الحديث، وأشار به إلى    أنَّ  سُفيانَ حدَّثَ به على وَجهينِ: فمرَّةً قال: إنْ شِئتِ أعطيتِها  ما   بقِي،  ومرَّةً قال: إنْ شِئتِ أَعْتَقْتِها، ويكونُ الولاءُ لنا، "فلمَّا جاء  رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم ذكَّرتْه ذلك"    مِن التَّذكيرِ، أي:  ذكَّرتْ عائشةُ النَّبيَّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم    بما حدَث مع بَريرةَ، "فقال النَّبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم"، أي:    لعائشةَ: "ابتاعِيها"، أي:  اشترِيها "فأعتقِيها؛ فإنَّ الولاءَ لِمَن أعتَقَ"،    ثمَّ قام رسولُ الله  صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم على المنبرِ- وقال سفيانُ    مرَّةً: فصَعِدَ رسولُ  الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم على المنبر- فقال: "ما بالُ أقوامٍ"، أي: ما  شأنُهم؟ ولماذا يَفعلونَ ذلك؟ "يَشترِطونَ شُروطًا، ليستْ في كتابِ اللهِ"،  أي: لا تُوافِقُ شَرْعَ اللهِ تعالى وحُكمَه من كتابٍ أو سُنَّةٍ، "مَن  اشترَطَ شَرْطًا ليس في كتاب الله، فليس له"، أي: ذلك الشَّرْطُ، أي: لا  يَستحقُّه، "وإنِ اشترَطَ مئةَ مرَّةٍ" ذكَرَ المئةَ؛ للمُبالغةِ في  الكثرة، لا أنَّ هذا العددَ بعَينِه هو المرادُ.
وفي هذا الحديثِ: حُسْنُ    عِشرةِ الإمامِ مع رعيَّتِه؛ فإنَّه صلَّى الله  عليه وسلَّم لَمَّا  خطَب   لم يُواجِهْ صاحبَ الشَّرْطِ بعينِه؛ لأنَّ  المقصودَ يَحصُل له  ولغيرِه   بدون فضيحةٍ وشناعة عليه.
وفيه: خُطبةُ الإمامِ عندَ وقوع خَطأٍ وتبيِنُه للنَّاسِ حُكْمَ ذلك وإنكارُه عليهم.
وفيه: المبالغةُ في إزالةِ المنكرِ، والتغليظُ في تقبيحِه.
هنا 
مثال :
**هلك هالك عن زوجةٍ وعن مُعْتِقٍ :
أي توفي عبد أُعْتِقَ عن : زوجة وعن مُعْتِقٍ- أي مَنْ أعتق هذا العبد من قبل- .
الحل:
الزوجة ترث : بسبب النكاح 
ا لمُعْتِق : يرثُ بسبب الولاء لأن التركة لم يستغرقها الورثة 
*توفي معتِقٌ ، وترك ابن . ثم توفي معتَقٌ وترك زوجة له ،وابن عتيقه -أي ابن الرجل الذي أعتق هذا العبد من قبل- .
الحل
الزوجة :ترث بسبب عقد الزوجية 
ابن معتِق : يرث بسب الولاء لأنه عصبة للمعتِق الذي هو أبوه .
* هلك معتَقٌ عن زوجةٍ وأبٍ ، و مُعْتِقٍ - .
الحل
الزوجة :ترث بسبب عقد الزوجية 
الأب : يرثُ الباقي عصبة بالنسبِ .
وليس للمعتِق - شيئًا لأن ورثة المعتَق استغرقوا التركة .
*قاعدة :لا ميراث لعصبةِ عصبات المعتِق إلا أن يكونوا عصبَة للمعتِق.
ويتضح  ذلك بالمثال :
إذا تزوجت زينب من قبيلتها "ابن عمها"  زيدًا ؛فولدت ابنًا هو عمرو ؛واعتقت  عبدًا لها هو عبد الله ثم تُوفيتْ هي وابنها  ثم ماتَ العتيقُ " عبد الله "  بعدهما؛ فلو وجد ابن عم للابن " عمرو " وليكن " خالد " فإن خالدا يرث ويكون  له الولاء لأنه عصبة للمعتِق وهو " زينب " - خالد ابن عم زينب- وهو أيضا عصبة لعصبة المعتِق وهو "  عمرو " الذي هو عصبة لزينب لأنه ابنها يرثُها بالتعصيب  .
 لكن خالدًا يرثُ من جهةِ كونه عصبة لزينب  أي من  باعتباره عصبة لها - ابن عمها وإن نزل  - لا من جهةِ كون خالد عصبة لعمروٍ .
     ولذلك لو أن زينب تزوجت من غير ابن عمها- تزوجت مثلا رجلا ليس من   أقاربها   اسمه حُسين-  فلا يرث ابن عم ابنها - أي ابن شقيق حسين - لأنه   ليس  عصبة  للمعتِق " زينب "  أي ليس ابن عم زينب ولا يرثها بالتعصيب ،لكنه ابن عم ابنها ولاعلاقة* *للمعتَق بهذا العم  رغم أنه عصبة لعصبتها – ابنها- فكل علاقته بزينب وعصبتها هي . مقتبس بعضه من ملتقى أهل الحديث  هنا
يَرِثُ بِهِ أَقْرَبُ عَصَبَةِ اْلمُعْتِقِ :
فينظر  إلى أقرب عصبات* *المعتِق يوم موت المعتَق فيكون هو الوارث للمولى - المعتَق -  دون  غيرِهِ.
 كما  أن السيد  - المعتِق  -لو مات قبل المُعتَقِ أى المولى -  ثم مات المُعتَق وخَلَفَ: ابنَ مولاه   وابن ابن مولاه كان ميراثه لابن مولاه لأنه أقرب عصبات سيده - المعتِق-.
* هلك معتَقٌ عن: أخت ، وابن معتِق ، وابن ابن معتِق.
الحل
أخت المولى المعتَق: ترث بالنسب .
ابن المعتِق : يرث بالولاءِ لأنه أقرب عصبة للمعتِق.
ابن ابن المعتِق: لايرث المولى لوجود عصبة أقرب منه للمعتِق. 
* ولا علاقة في سن الوراث بالولاء ولكن المعيار المعول عليه قرب العصبة من المعتِق -السيد- . مثال:
*هلكَ معتِقٌ، وترك ابنين كبيرًا وصغيرًا ،ثم هلك المعتَق ولم يترك ورثة .
الحل:
تركةُ هذا المعتَق -المولى -  يرثُها الابنان بالسوية لأنهما على درجة واحدة من المعتِق - السيد-.

*هلكَ معتِقٌ، وترك ابنين كبيرًا وصغيرًا ،ثم هلك الابن الكبير وترك ابنًا أكبر سنًا من أخيه الذي هو الابن الأصغر للمعتِق ، ثم هلك المعتَق ولم يترك ورثة .
الحل
تَرِكَةُ هذا المعتَق -المولى -  يرثُها الابن رغم أنه أصغر سنًا من ابن أخيه لكنه أقرب عصبة للمعتِق -السيد-.*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نقل نافع ، بارك الله فيكِ أختي أم أبي التراب ونفع بكِ .
إن علم الفرائض من العلوم التي يغفل عنها طالب العلم رغم أهميتها فأعاننا الله وإياكِ على الخير دائما ، وأسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك .
ولقد وفقني الله ولله الفضل والمنة بدراسة هذا العلم ، ولقد استفدت منه كثيرا فجزى الله الشيخ عني خير الجزاء .

----------


## أم أبي التراب

> *بارك الله فيكِ أختي أم أبي التراب ونفع بكِ
> *


*وفيك بارك أختي** أم أروى** . فعلا هو علم ممتع اللهم فقهنا في الدين . وهذه الدورة مشروحة صوتيًا أيضًا للنساء فقط فمن تريد المتابعة الصوتية مع المسطور تراسلني على الخاص*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الخامس*
*من دورة  تيسير علم المواريث* 
*بعض المصطلحات ومدلولها* 
*الميراثُ :* *سبق وعرفنا الإرثَ والآن نتعرض لتعريفٍ بسيطٍ دون التفصيل السابق لتتصل المعلومة  .*
*الْمِيرَاث**:* *لغةً له عدة معان** :
***البقاء* - ****انتقال ملكية** الشيء من شخصٍ لآخر ؛أو من قومٍ* *لآخرين ،وقد يكون* *عِلمًا** أو* *شرفًا*.
*وَالإْرْثُ اصْطِلاَحًا* *حَقٌّ     قَابِلٌ لِلتَّجَزُّؤِ يَثْبُتُ لِمُسْتَحِقِّهِ بَعْدَ مَوْتِ مَنْ    كَانَ  لَهُ ذَلِكَ  الحق ،لِقَرَابَةٍ بَيْنَهُمَا أَوْ نَحْوِهَا* *.**ا.هـ* 
*علـــمُ الميــراثِ :**هـو مجمـوعةٌ مـن القواعـدِ والأحكـامِ**     التـي شـرعَها اللهُ سـبحانه وتعـالى وبيَّنَهَـا رسـولُ اللهِ ـ صلى    الله  عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ لكـي نعـرف عـن طريقِهَـا الـوارثَ وغيــر    الـوارثِ  والمقـدارَ الـذي يسـتحقُه كـلُّ وارثٍ فـي التَّرِكَـِة .*
*الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 9/ باختصار .*
 **أركــانُ الميــراثِ:* 
 *الركن في الاضطلاح:* *هو ما يتم بهِ الشيءُ وهو داخلٌ فيه.*
*مثل الركوع ركن في الصلاة وداخلٌ فيها** .*
*و أركــانُ الميــراثِ ثلاثـــةٌ :* 
*1** ـ  المُــو**َ**ر**ِّ**ث**ُ  :  وهـو الشخـصُ المُتوفَـى  .* 
*2 ـ** المَـ**ْ**ور**ُ**وثُ**  :   وهـي التَّرِكَـةُ التي تركَها المتوفَى* 
*3 ـ  الــوار**ِ**ثُ** :  وهـو الشخـصُ الـذي لـه نصـيبٌ فـي* *التركـةِ بحسب أسباب الميراث .* 
 **أسبابُ الميراثِ:*
 *مجوعة في قولنا** "**ن**و**ن*
*الأسبابُ التي تُخَوِّلُ للوارثِ أن يرثَ المتوفَى ثلاثةٌ :*
*-ال**نكاحُ "ن** : "* *وهو** الزوجيـَّةُ* *الناشـئةُ عـن عقــدِ زواجٍ صحيـح**ٍ.*
*ـ ال**نسبُ "ن**"**وهـي قرابـةُ الـدَّمِ أوِ النسـبِ** .*
*ـ الــولاءُ "و"** :**وهـو صِـلةٌ تربـطُ الشـخصَ بغيـرِهِ فتجعلـه فـي بعـض الأحكـام كأقـاربه وهـو ليـس مـن أقاربـه** .*
*وفيـه المعتِـقُ وارثٌ ، إذا لم يكـنْ للعبـدِ     المعتَـقِ أقـاربٌ مـنْ جهـةِ النسـبِ .سواءٌ كان العِتْقُ  تبرعًا أو     نذرًا أو كفارةً ، فإنه يَثْبُتُ بهِ الولاءُ.* 
 **شــروط الميــراث * 
 *الشروط التي يجب توافرها ليُسْتَحَقَ الإرثُ ثلاثةٌ:*
*الشرط الأول** :مــوتُ المُـوَرِّث**   : سـواء كان مـوتُه حقيقيـاً أو حكميـاً أو تقديريـاً .* 
*ـ * *المـوتُ الحـقيقـي**  :* *هـو* *انعـدام الحيـاة بعـد وجودِه**ـ**ا .*
*ـ * *المـوتُ الحُـكْمِـي**  :* *مثـل الغـائب** الـذي ترجـح للقاضـي بالقرائـن وملابسـات الأحـوال* *أنـه قـد مـات فيصـدر حكمـًا باعتبـاره ميتـًا  .* 
*ومثـل المرتـد** ال**ـ**ذي يلح**ـ**ق بـدار الحـرب فيص**ـ**در القاضـي حكمـًا بمـوتِ ه**ـ**ذا المرتـد مـع* *تَيَقُّنِـهِ بحياتِـِه .*
*ـ * *المـوت التقدي**ـ**ري**  : مثـل الجـنين الـذي يُعْتـَدَى عـلى أمـهِ ، فتُلقِيـه ميتـًا ، فهـو موت**ـً**ا تقد**يـريًّا* *وليـس حقيقيـ**ًّا** لأنـه لـم يكـن مسـبوق**ً**ا بحيـاة حقيقيـة.وقـد أوجـب الشـارعُ عقوبـةً ماليـةً عـلى المعتـدي ، يدفعُـهَا عـلى أنـها دِيَـة الجنيـنِ .* 
*وقـد اختلـف الفقهـاء حـول : أحقيـة هـذا الجنيـن فـي الإرث .* 
*قـول "* *جمهـور الفقهـاء** "**: لا يـرث لأن الحيـاة التقديريـة لـم توجـد بعـدها حيـاة حقيقيـة .*
*الشــرط الثان**ـ**ي  :* 
*تحق**ـ**ق     حيـاة الـوَارِثِ عنـدَ مـوتِ المُـوَرِّثِ سـواء كانـت الحيـاة  حقيقيـة    أو تقديريـة – أي  حيـاة الجنيـن " في بطن أمه عند موت  المُـوَرِّثِ.*
*مـوت المتوارثيـن فـي وقـت واحـد  :* 
*إذا مـات اثنـان ولـم يعلـم أيهمـا مـات أولا فـلا اسـتحقاق لأحدهمـا فـي تركـة الآخـر سواء أكـان موتهمـا فـي حـادث واحـد أم لا .* 
*موانــعُ الميـ**ــ**راثِ * *المانـعُ مـن الميـراثِ هـو وصـفٌ يقـومُ بالشـخصِ يسـتوجبُ حرمانَـهُ مـن الإرثِ .* 
*1- القتـــلُ     * * 2- اختــلافُ الدِّيـنِ   * 
*  3- اختــلافُ الدَّارَيـنِ .**     4 ـ الـرِّق .

* *أولا  : القتــلُ :* 
*الجمهـورُ الأعظـمُ مـن فقهـاءِ الصحابـةِ والتابعيـنَ والأئمـةِ المجتهديـنَ عـلى أنَّ القاتـلَ لا يـرثً شـيئًا مـن تركـةِ مورِّثِـهِ المقتـول .* 
** فعــن أبـي هريـرةَ ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ، عـن رس**ـ**ولِ اللهِ ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله و**س**لم ـ أنه قالَ : " القاتـلُ لا يـرثُ* *" 
**صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج : 2 / ص : 117 / حديث رقم : 2211 .*
*وهنـاك آراء مختلفـة للفقهـاء في حقيقـة القتـل المانـع للميـراث** . * 
*·  * *يـرى فقهـاءُ المذهــبِ المالكـي أن القتـلَ الـذي يمنــعُ مـن الميــراثِ ، نـوعٌ واحـدٌ فقـط ، وهـو* *القتـلُ العمــدُ العـدوانُ** . وقـد أحسـن القانـونُ حينمـا أخـذ في هـذه المسـألة بالمذهـب المالكـي** .*
*·       * * الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 44 / بتصرف .*
*·  * *أمـا* *إذا كـان القتـلُ عمـد**ً**ا غيـر عدوان**ٍ** بـأن كـان عمـد**ً**ا بحـقِّ تنفيـذ حكـمٍ قضـائي، أو كان عمـد**ً**ا بحـقِّ الدفـاعِ عـن النفـسِ أو ال**ْ**ع**ِ**ـرضِ أو المـالِ* *، أو لـم يكـنْ عمـد**ً**ا** ، أي كـان خطـأ ، فإنـه لا يمنـعُ مـن الميـراثِ .*
*الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 45 .*
*ثاني**ــ**ا  : اختـلافُ الدِّيــنِ :* 
** عـن أسـامة بـن زيــد ، رفعـه إلـى النبـي ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ قـال : "* *لا يـرثُ المسـلمُ الكافـرَ ، ولا الكافـرُ المسـلمَ** " .*
*صحيح سنن ابن ماجه* */** ج**:* *2 / حديث رقم : 2205* */ ص : 115 .* 
**وعـن عمـرو بـن شـعيب ، عـن أبيـه ، عـن جـده ؛ أن رسـول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى وآله وسلم ـ قـال :* *" لا يتـوارثُ أهـلُ ملتيـنِ* *" .*
*حسن صحيح ـ صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج : 2 / حديث رقم : 2207 .*
*ـ* *يقـرر جمهـور الفقهـاء أن العبـرة فـي اختـلاف الدِّيـنِ هـي بوقـت وفـاة المـورث .*
*فـإذا مـات الـزوج المسـلم ، وبعـد موتـه بلحظـة أسـلمت زوجتُـه الكتابيـةُ* *، فإنهـا رغـم ذلـك تعتبـر محرومـة مـن الميـراث**، لأنهـا فـي لحظـة وفـاة زوجهـا كانـت مخالفـة له فـي الديـن**. فالوقـت الـذي مـات فيـه المـوَرث هـو الوقـت الحقيقـي لاسـتحقاق المـال المـوروث** .* *  الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 48 .*
*ثالث**ـً**ـا  : اختـلافُ الـدَّارَيـْنِ :* 
*المـرادُ باختـلافِ الداريـنِ أنَّ كـلا**ً** مـنَ الـوَارثِ والمـورِّثِ ينتمـي إلـى دولـةٍ غيـر دولـةِ الآخـرِ ولـه جنسـية تختلـفُ عـنْ جنسـيةِ الآخـرِ .*
*والواقـع أن اختـلاف الداريـن لا يعتبـر مانعـًا شـرعيـًّا مـن موانـع الإرث بيـن المسـلمينولا يوجد دليل على منعِ الثوارثِ. فالجمهور لا يرون اختلاف الدار مانعاً من موانع الإرث،*
*قال صاحب المغني:     "وقياس المذهب عندي أن الملة الواحدة يتوارثون وإن اختلفت ديارهم ، لأن     العمومات من النصوص تقتضي توريثهم ولم يرد بتخصيصهم نص ولا إجماع ، ولا  يصح    قياس فيجب العمل بعمومها" .اهـ*
ملتقى أهل الحديث 
*قال في المغني: وقياس المذهب عندي أن الملة الواحدة يتوارثون وإن اختلفت ديارهم لأن العمومات من النصوص تقتضي توريثهم ولم يرد بتخصيصهم نص ولا إجماع، ولا يصح قياس فيجب العمل بعمومها**.ا.هـ
**وقد أخذ القانون بهذ إلا في صورة واحدة** أخذ فيها برأي أبي حنيفة* *وهي** ما إذا كانت شريعة الدولة الأجنبية تمنع توريث غير رعاياها، فمنع القانون توريث رعايا هذه الدولة الأجنبية المانعة، فعامله بالمثل في التوريث.**
*نداء الإيمان فقه السنة

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السادس*
*من دورة تيسير علم المواريث* 
*تابع :بعض المصطلحات ومدلولها* *تابع* *موانــعُ الميـــراثِ**:*
*سبق وذكرنا في المجلس الماضي الموانع الآتية:* *القتـلُ العمــدُ العـدوانُ 
***اختـلافُ الدِّيــنِ**
* اختـلافُ الـدَّارَيـْنِ** وبيَّنا أن هذا ليس بمانع من الإرث شرعًا ، لكن القانون في بعض البلاد* *منع توريث رعايا هذه الدولة الأجنبية المانعة،* *فعامله بالمثل في التوريث**.*
*ونكمل موانع الإرث :* 
*رابعًا* *: الــرِّق** :*
*الـرُّق وصـفٌ يكـونُ بـه الإنسـانُ مملوكـًا يُبـاعُ ويُوهَـبُ ويُتَصَـرَّفُ فيـه ، ولا يَتَصَـرَّفُ تصرفـًا مسـتقلاً .* *فالرقيـق لا يَمْلُـكُ .* 
** عـن ابـن عمـر ؛ أن رسـول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ قــال : " مـن بـاع نخـلاً قـد أُبِّـرَتْ فَثَمَرَتُهَــا للـذي باعهـا . إلا أن يشـترطَ المْبتَـاعُ ، ومـن ابتـاعَ عبـدًا ولـهُ مـالٌ ، فمالُـهُ للـذي باعَـهُ . إلا أن يشـترِطَ المْبتَـاعُ " .  * 
* صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / تحقيق الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني/ ج : 2 / كتاب التجارات / باب 31 / حديث رقم : 1796 / ص : 17 .*
*الشرح*
*يُبيِّنُ     النَّبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم أنَّ مَن ابتاعَ نخلًا بعد أن تُؤبَّر     فثمَرتُها للبائع؛ فله حقُّ الاستِطراقِ لاقتطافِها، وليس للمُشتري أنْ     يَمنعَه مِن الدُّخولِ إليها؛ لأنَّ له حقًّا لا يصِلُ إليه إلَّا به،     إلَّا أنْ يَشترطَ المبتاعُ أن تكون الثمرةُ له ويوافقَه البائع، فتكون     للمشتري.
 ومَن ابتاع- أي: اشترى- عبدًا وللعبدِ مالٌ، فمالُه للذي باعه؛  لأنَّ العبدَ لا يَملك شيئًا أصلًا لأنَّه مملوكٌ؛ فلا يجوز أنْ يكونَ  مالكًا إلَّا أنْ يَشترطَ المبتاعُ كونَ المال جميعِه أو جزءٍ معيَّنٍ منه  له**.*
*الدرر السنية* 

*فإذا كان لا يملك لم يستحق الإرث لأنه لو ورث لكان لسيده وهو أجنبي من الميت . هنا 
*
*الخلاصةُ : يتبينُ مما سبقَ أن الموانعَ الشرعيةَ للإرثِ ثلاثةٌ:
*القتـلُ العمــدُ العـدوانُ  على الراجحِ 
*اختـلافُ الدِّيــنِ   . *الرِّقُّ .*
*هل يرث المسلم من عتيقه الكافر؟
الجواب
لا خلاف أن من أعتق عبدًا فله عليه الولاء وهو يرثه ، لعموم قول النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم: "**فإنَّ الوَلاءَ لمَن أعتَق"، هذا عند اتحاد الدين.
أما في حال اختلاف الدين كما في السؤال ، فهذا محل خلاف بين العلماء ، ولعل الأسعد بالدليل هو عدم التوارث بينهما ، لقول النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم:
***عـن أسـامة بـن زيــد ، رفعـه إلـى النبـي ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ قـال : " لا يـرثُ المسـلمُ الكافـرَ ، ولا الكافـرُ المسـلمَ " .
صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج: 2 / حديث رقم : 2205 / ص : 115 ، فهذا واضح  الدلالة على عدم التوارث ، ويكون هذا الحديث مُخَصِصًا لعمومِ الحديثِ الأول.
ولحديث "لا يتوارث أهل ملتين شتى" رواه أحمد وأبو داود ، وصححه الألباني. 
والله أعلم ،،،         هنا 
*
**مسألة هامة*
 *ـ رجل* *نصرانى متزوج  من نصرانية** وأنجبا ولدين،* *هداه الله بعد ذلك للإسلام**    ولكن ظلت زوجته على  دينها وكذلك الولدان، تزوج من أخرى مسلمة ورزقه  الله   منها بولد, ثم توفاه  الله فكيف تقسم التركة بين زوجته النصرانية  وولديها   وبين الزوجة المسلمة  وولدها؟ جزاكم الله خيراً.
ـ** الفَتْوَى* *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد**:
**فالرجل المذكور إذا مات مسلماً فلا ترثه زوجته النصرانية، أما ولداها فإن كانا وقت موته غير بالغين سن الرشد فلهما الإرث لأنهما يتبعان أباهما في الدين، وكذلك إذا كان أحدهما غير بالغ فله الإرث، وإن بلغا معاً وكانا نصرانيين فلا إرث لهما، وكذلك إذا كان أحدهما نصرانياً بالغاً فلا إرث له. وترثه زوجته المسلمة وولدها. 
وإليك لمزيد من التفصيل نقل كلام أهل العلم فيما يتعلق بتبعية الصغير  لوالديه في الدين، قال ابن قدامة في المغني ممزوجاً بالخرقي: "ومن أسلم من  الأبوين، كان أولاده الأصاغر تبعاً له" وبهذا قال الشافعي.*
هنا 

** ميــراث المرتــد 
اختلف العلماء في ذلك على قولين:  
القول الأول:  المنع من إرث المسلم من المرتد ويكون ماله فيئاً في بيت المال،  وبه قال أبو حنيفة ومالك والشافعي وأحمد في المشهور. 
القول الثاني:  أن ماله لورثته المسلمين،  ويروى عن أبي بكر الصديق وعلي بن أبي طالب وابن مسعود وبعض التابعين وهو رواية عن أحمد. 
والراجح الأول لحديث أسامة:*عـن أسـامة بـن زيــد ، رفعـه إلـى النبـي ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ قـال : " لا يـرثُ المسـلمُ الكافـرَ ، ولا الكافـرُ المسـلمَ " .
صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج: 2 / حديث رقم : 2205 / ص : 115 ،.* 

**و**المرتـد     هـو المسـلم الـذي رجـع عـن اعتنـاق الديـن الإسـلامي بإرادتـه الحـرة     الواعيـة ، أو جحـد أمـرًا معـلومًا مـن الديـنِ بالضـرورةِ ، كـأن  ينكـر    فرضيـة الصـلاة أو الصـوم أو الزكـاة أوالحـج  أو ينكـر حرمـة  الخمـر أو    غيـر ذلـك مـن الأمـور الثابتـة التـي لا مجـال لإنكارهـا .* 
*ومـن  المتفـق عليـه بيـن الفقهـاء أن المرتـد عـن الإسـلام لا يـرث مـن غيـره  إطـلاقا مهما كانـت ديـانة المـورث  . 
**                                                            الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 49 .*

*قـال ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ  : " لا يـرثُ المسـلمُ الكافـرَ ولا الكافـرُ المسـلمَ " .*
*صحيح  سنن ابن ماجه تحقيق الشيخ الألباني / ج : 2 / حديث رقم : 2205 / ص : 115 .*

*ـ فـإن كـان المـورِّث مسـلًما فـإن المرتـدَّ يُحْـرَم مـن ميراثـِهِ ولا يسـتحق شـيئًا مـن تركتـه .* 
*ـ ويلاحـظ أن* *العبـرة فـي الـرِّدَّةِ بوقـت الوفـاة* 
*فـإذا     ارتـد ـ الـوارث ـ عـن الإسـلام قبـل وفـاة المـورث ، ثـم ظــل علـى    ردتـه  حتـى مـات المـوَرِّث ، ولكـن قبـل القِسـْمَة رجــع إلـى الإسـلام    فإنـه  يعتبــر ممنوعـًا مـن الميــراث ، ولا يسـتحق شـيئًا مـن هـذه    التركـة ،  لأنـه وقـت وفـاة المـوَرِّث كـان مرتـدًا ، وهـو الوقـت الـذي    يثبـت فيـه  الاسـتحقاق بطريـق الميـراث .
**الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 50 .  
*****في مواريث العبيد إذا ارتدوا قلت : أرأيت   العبد   إذا   ارتد   فقتل على   ردته   لمن   ماله   في قول   مالك   ؟ 
 قال : سمعت          -         ص         599       -  مالكًا    يقول في  العبد النصراني يموت على مال : إن سيده هو أحق بماله فكذلك  المرتد  والمكاتب    ، إن سيده أحق بماله إذا قتل على ردته وليس هذا بمنزلة  الوراثة  إنما   مال  العبد إذا قتل مال لسيده . قال : وقال   مالك   : من ورث من عبد  له    نصراني ثمن خمر أو خنزير فلا بأس بذلك ، قال : وإن ورث خمرا أو خنازير     أهريق الخمر وسرح الخنازير .   ابن وهب   ، عن   عبد الجبار بن عمر   ،       عن رجل من أهل   المدينة   أن غلاما نصرانيا   لعبد الله بن عمر   توفي     وكان يبيع الخمر ويعمل بالربا فقيل   لعبد الله   ذلك فقال : قد أحل الله     ميراثه وليس الذي عمل به في دينه بالذي يحرم علي ميراثه   . 
 وقال   ابن شهاب   : لا بأس به . هنا 
مسار الكتاب:         »                                 المدونة                              »                      كتاب  المواريث                              »                      مواريث  العبيد  إذا  ارتدوا.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السابع*
*من دورة تيسير علم المواريث 
*
*بعض التطبيقات على مصــادرُ أحكــامِ الميــراثِ
***توفي وترك :زوجة ، وابنًا ، وابنة .
الإجابة : 
  الزوجة  :8/1 فرضًا لوجود  الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى " فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
الابن والابنة : الباقي تعصيبًا . لقوله تعالى ".... يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ ..."النساء 11

*توفيت وتركت: زوجًا، وابنتينِ .
توزيع التركة
الزوج : يرثُ 4/1 فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى:" فَإِن كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ" النساء 12
البنتان الصلبيتان:3/2 فرضًا يقسم بينهما بالسوية لقوله تعالى" فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ" النساء 11

*توفي عن: أم ،وأب، وابن .
توزيع التركة:
الأم 6/1  فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى: "..وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ   مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن  كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ.."
الأب: 6/1 فرضًا فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى لقوله تعالى: "..وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ   مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن  كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ.."
الابن : الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِها ، فما بقيَ فهو لأَوْلَى رجلٍ ذكرٍ".
* توفي عن : ابنينِ  ، وابنينِ.
** توزيع التركة:
توزع التركة كلها عليهم تعصيبًا  للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى :  يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ   لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ  حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ ".*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*من لهم حق التوارث*
 *سبق ونوهنا عن من  لهم حق التوارث ونجملهم في 
 خمسة أقسام رئيسية:
ـ أصحـاب الفـروض النسـبية
ـ أصحـاب الفـروض السـببية
ـ العصبـة النسـبية
ـ ذوو الأرحــام
- الولاء، 
***أصحاب الفروض:هم الذين لهم سِهام مقدرة في كتاب الله تعالى أو في سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو في الإجماع.فالفروض المقدرة :النصف، والربع،والثمن،ثم الثلثان،والثلث،والسدس. 
**#* *أصحاب الفروض النسبية: أي قرابة الدم والنسب.* 
*وهم: ثلاثـة مـن الرجـال : الأب ، والجـد، والأخ لأم.
وسـبعة مـن النسـاء : الأم الجـدة، البنـت، بنـت الابن ،والأخـت الشـقيقة ،الأخـت لأب، الأخـت لأم.
#أصحـاب الفـروض السـببية
وهي العلاقة بسبب ،أوالناشـئة عـن عقــد زواج صحيـح "الزوج والزوجة" .
**#**العصبـة النسـبية:
وهم بنوالرجل وقرابته لأبيه،" الابن - ابن الابن - الأب- الجد وإن علا .. ".وهم :

أصحاب العصبـة النسـبية وهـم بالترتيـب حسب أولوية الإرث
أولًا : الفـروع :
وهـم الابـن ثـم ابـن الابـن وإن نـزل الابـن . 
ثــم الأصـول :
وهـم الأب ثـم الجـد الصحيـح- أبو الأب- وإن عـلا ..... . 
ثــم الحواشـي :
أ ـ الإخـــوة :
وهـم إخـوة المتوفـى الأشـقاء 
ثـم
إخـوة المتوفـى لأب .
ثـم
أبنـاء إخـوة المتوفـى الأشـقاء . 
ثـم
أبنـاء إخـوة المتوفـى لأب .
ثـم
ب ـ ثـــم الأعمـــام :
هـم أعمـام المتوفـى وإن نزلوا
أعمـام المتوفـى الأشـقاء . 
ثـم
أعمـام المتوفـى لأب . 
ثـم
أبنـاء أعمـام المتوفـى الأشـقاء . 
ثـم
أبنـاء أعمـام المتوفـى لأب .

رابعًا : ذووالأرحــام
" ذوو " بمعنى أصحاب
"الأرحام" الأرحام هنا كل قريب ليس بذي فرض ولاعصبة،فهـم بقيــة الأقـارب سِـوَى أصحـاب الفـروض والعصبـات السـابق ذكـرهم: كالعمـة والعـم لأم، والخـال ، والجــد غيــر الصـحيح " الأب لأم " ،وابـن البنـت ، وابـن الأخـت ، وبنـت الأخ ، وأبنـاء الإخـوة لأم ..... 

خامسًا :العصـبة السـببية
ولاء العِتْـقِ: صاحبه وهو المُعتِقُ لا يرثُ بالفرضِ ولا بالقرابةِ بل يرثُ بالولاءِ ، كما سبق تفصيله . 
 وفيـه المعتِـق وارث،إذا لم يكـن للعبـدِ المعتـَـق أقـارب مـن جهـة النسـب . 

*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثامن* *
**تيسير علم المواريث**
الـعَـصَـبـَـــ  ةُ وأنواعُها* 
* التعصيب لغة:
 عصَّبَ يُعصِّبُ تَعْصِيباً من العصب بمعنى الشد والتقوية والإحاطة والطي،ومنه العصائب، وهي ما يلف ويدار كالعمامة.
العصبة اصطلاحاً: الورثة الذين ليس لهم سهم صريح مقدَّر  ،فالتعصيب هو: الإرث بلا تقدير، وعليه فالعصبة هم: الوارثون بلا تقدير.أي الذين ليس لهم فروض مسماة في القرآن الكريم أو في السنة النبوية الصحيحة أو الإجماع أو القياس.
وسببُ الإرثِ بالتعصيبِ أمرانِ؛ هما: ، الولاءُ و النسبُ.
العَصَبَةُ بالولاءِ:هم :المعتِقُ والمعتِقةُ وعصبتُهُمَا بالنفسِ يرثونَ المعتَقَ إذا لم يكنْ له ورثةٌ من النسبِ أو إذا لم يستغرقْ ورثتُهُ تركتَهُ ،كما سبقَ تفصيله.
أقسامُ العصبةِ :
العصبةُ بالنفسِ /العصبةُ بالغيرِ /  العصبةُ معَ الغيرِ
**أولا : العصبــة بالنفـس :* 
*وهـو كـل ذكـر* *ليـس له سـهم - فـرض - مقـدَّ**ر* *،* *ولا** يُتوس**َّـطُ فـي نسـبتهِ إلـى الميـتِ* *أنثـى** .* 
*وللعصبـةِ بالنفـسِ جهـاتٌ أربـع* *، يُقَـدَّم بعضُهَـا علـى بعـضٍ حسـب ترتيبهـا الآتـي :* 
** جهــةُ البنـوةِ ..... وتشـمل الأبنـاء* *ـ* * الذكـور * *ـ* *ثـم** أبنا**ءَ**هُـم وإن نزلـوا .* 
*** *ـ ثـم* *جهــةُ الأُبُـوَّةِ ..... وتشـمل* *"* *الأب* *"**ثـم* *"* *الجـد الصحيـح* *"* *وإن عـلا .* 
** ـ ثـم  جهــةُ الأُخُـوةِ ..... وتشـمل* *"* *الأخ الشـقيق** "** ، ثم* *"* *الأخ لأب* *"* *، ثم* *"* *ابـن الأخ الشـقيق** "** ، ثم* *"* *ابـن الأخ لأب** " ، ..... .*
** ـ ثـم  جهـةُ العمومـةِ ..... وتشـملُ* *"* *العـمَّ الشـقيقَ** "** ، ثـم* *"* *العــمَّ لأب**ٍ "** ، ثـم* *"* *ابـنَّ العــمِّ الشـقيقِ** "** ، ثـم* *"* *ابـنَ العـمِّ لأبٍ* *" ، ..... .*
*علم الميراث ... / ص : 114 / بتصرف يسير .
**** *كيفيــة توريــث العصبــة بالنفــس :* 

*الترجيـح بيـن أفـراد العصبـات كالآتـي :* 
*1 ـ  تُقَـدَّم كـلُّ جهـةٍ مـن الجهـاتِ الأربـع المذكـورةِ علـى مـا بعـدَهَا .* 
*            فَتُقَـدَّمُ جهـةُ البنـوةِ علـى جهـةِ الأبـوةِ .* 
*            وتُقَـدَّمُ جهـةُ الأبـوةِ علـى جهـةِ الأخـوةِ .* 
*            وتُقَـدَّم جهـةُ الأخـوةِ علـى جهـةِ العمومـةِ . 

* *2 ـ  فـإن كانـوا مـن جهـةٍ واحـدةٍ ، يُقَـدَّم الأقـربُ فـي الدرجـةِ مـن الميـتِ .*
*             ففـي جهـةِ البنـوةِ يُقـدم " الابـنُ " علـى " ابـنِ الابـنِ " .*
*             وفـي جهـةِ الأبـوةِ  يُقَـدَّم " الأبُ " علـى " الجـدِّ "* 
*             وفـي جهـةِ الأخـوةِ يُقـدمُ " الأخُ " علـى " ابـنِ الأخِ " .*
*             وفـي جهـةِ العمومـةِ يُقـدم " العـمُّ " علـى " ابـنِ العـمِ " . 

* *3 ـ فـإن كانـوا متحديـنَ فـي الجهـةِ ، والدرجـةِ يُقـدمُ  الأقـوى قرابـة ، وذلـك يظهـرُ فـي جهـةِ الأخـوةِ وجهـةِ العمومـةِ . 
**فيقدمُ* *الأخُ الشقيقُ** على ا**لأخِ لأب** ، فهما اتحدا في الجهة**"**جهة الأخوة**"** ،**واتحدا في** درجة القرابة من المتوفى ،**ولكن اختلفا في قوة القرابة،** فالشقيق أقوى قرابة من الذي لأب فقط.*
* فمـن كـان ذا قرابتيـنِ ، يُقَـدَّمُ علـى ذي قرابـةٍ واحـدةٍ .*
* فـإن كانـوا جميعـًا إخـوةٌ ، يقـدمُ " الأخُ الشـقيقُ " علـى " الأخِ لأبٍ " . 
لأن* *الأخَ الشقيقَ** ذو قرابتينِ** فهو أخيه من* *أمهِ وأبيهِ.
أما* *الأخُ لأبٍ** فذو قرابةٍ واحدةٍ،* *فهو أخوه من* *أبيه** فقط**
وإن كانـوا جميعـًا أبنـاء أخ ، يُقَـدَّم " ابـنُ الأخِ الشـقيقِ " علـى " ابـنِ الأخِ لأبٍ " .* *
وإن كانـوا أعمـام الميـت ، يُقَـدَّم " العـم الشـقيق " علـى " العـم لأب " .**
وإن كانـوا أبنـاء عـم ، يُقَـدَّم " أبنـاء العـم الشـقيق " علـى " أبنـاء العـم لأب " وهكـذا .*
*
§* *والخلاصـةُ: أن التقديــمَ يكـون أولاً باعتبــارِ " الجهـة " ، ثـم باعتبــارِ " الدرجـة " ، ثـم باعتبــارِ " قـوة القرابـة " .*
*
§       * *فـإن   تسـاوت العصبـاتُ فـي " الجهــةِ " و " الدرجــةِ " و " قـوةِ القرابـةِ " ،   اشـتركوا فـي إحـراز كـل المـالِ أو الباقـي بعـد أصحـابِ الفـروضِ .* *الوسيط / ص : 39 / بتصرف يسير .* 

****************·      * *أمثلـــة تطبيقية:* 
*ـ تُوفـيَ عـن : ابـن ، وابـن ابـن .* 
*الحـــل :* 
*ـ الحجـــب  :* 
*§       * *" ابـن الابـن " محجـوب حجـب حرمـان " بالابـن "* *رغم أنهما في جهـةٍ واحـدةٍ -* *جهة البنوة* *-، لكن يُقَـدَّمَ الأقـربُ فـي الدرجـةِ مـن المتوفَى. لذا* *فـ " ابـن الابـن " محجـوبٌ حجـب حرمـانٍ " بالابـنِ "  لأن " الابـن "* *أقـرب فـي الدرجـةِ مـن المتوفَى.*
*ـ الورثـــةُ :* 
* الابـــنُ * *له :التركـة كلهـا تعصيبـًا* *عصبة بالنفسِ* *.لقـول النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *" أَلْحِقُـوا الفرائـضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ " .*
*********************2 ـ تُوفـيَ عـن : جـد ، وعـم شـقيق .* 
*الحـــل :* 
*ـ الحجـــب  :* 
*§       * *" العـم الشـقيق " محجـوبٌ حجـب حرمـانٍ " بالجـدِّ " ." لأن جهـةَ الأبـوةِ مقدمـة علـى جهـةِ العمومـةِ " .* 
*ـ الورثـــة :* 
* الجـــد :** له التركـة كلهـا تعصيبـًا عصبة بالنفسِ .* *لقـول النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *" ألحقـوا الفرائـضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـي فلأولَـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ " .*
**********************3 ـ تُوفـيَ عـن : أخ شـقيق ، وأخ لأب .* 
*الحـــل :* 
*ـ الحجـــب  : * 
*** *رغم أن الأخ الشقيق والأخ لأب * *اتحدا  في : الجهـةٍ* *- جهة الأخوة - ،* * واتحدا في درجة القرابة** من المتوفى  فهما في طبقة واحدة ،،**ولكن اختلفا في قوة القرابة** ، فمـن كـان ذا قرابتيـن ، يُقَـدَّم علـى ذي قرابـةٍ واحـدةٍ . ،**لذا* *يُقَـدَّمُ* *"* *الأخُ الشـقيقُ** " لقوةِ قرابتهِ من المتوفى .
 و"* *الأخُ لأبٍ** "* * محجـوبٌ حجـب حرمـانٍ بـ "* *الأخِ الشـقيقِ "*
*ـ الورثـــةُ :* 
* الأخُ الشـقيقُ* *:له التركـةُ كلُّهَـا تعصيبـًا عصبة بالنفسِ  .* *لقـولِ النبـيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم :* 
*" ألحقـوا الفرائـضَ بأهلِهـَا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ " .*
*********************4 ـ تُوفـيَ عـن : ابـن ابـن ابـن ، وعـم شـقيق ، وأخ لأب .* 
*الحـــل :* 
*ـ الحجـــب  :* 
*** *"    العـم الشـقيق " و " الأخ لأب  " محجوبـانِ حجـب حرمـانٍ** لوجـودِ** الفـرعِ    الـوارثِ المذكـرِ* *الذي هو " ابـن ابـن  الابـن "**،  لأن جهـةَ البنـوةِ مقدمـةٌ علـى جهـةِ    الأخـوةِ وجهـةِ العمومـةِ " . * 
*ـ الورثـــة :* 
* ابـن ابـن الابـن* 
*   له التركـة كلهـا تعصيبـًا عصبة بالنفسِ .*
* لقـول النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *" ألحقـوا الفرائـضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ " .*
*فائـــدة :* 
*لـو    هلـك عـن " أخ لأب " و " ابـن أخ شـقيق " فالمــال  " للأخ لأب " لأنـه    أقــرب منزلـة ـ
 "  أي أقـرب فـي الدرجـة " ـ ولـم نعتبــر قــوة الثانـي ،    لأن قـرب -    الدرجة - المنزلــة مُقَـدَّم علـى القــوة " ـ أي قــوة القرابـة ـ "* 
*تسهيل الفرائض / العثيمين / ص : 60 / بتصرف .**وصورتهـا :* 
*تُوفـيَ عـن : ابـن ابـن أخ شـقيق ، وابـن أخ لأب .* 
*الحـــل :* 
*ـ الحجـــب  :* 
*** *"    ابـن ابـن الأخ الشـقيق " محجــوبٌ حجــب حرمـانٍ  " بـ ابـن الأخ لأب " ،   لأن  " ابـن الأخ لأب " أقـرب فـي الدرجـة ولا اعتبـار لقـوةِ القرابـةِ مـع   قـربِ  الدرجـةِ .* 
*ـ الورثـــةُ :* 
* ابـن الأخ لأب :              * *له التركـةُ كلُّهَـا تعصيبـًا ،عصبة بالنفسِ .* *لقـولِ النبـيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم :* *" ألحقـوا الفرائـضَ بأهلِهـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس التاسع 
تيسير علم المواريث
تابع العَصَبَةُ وأنواعُها
**العصبةُ بالنفسِ:* 
* هو    الوارثُ المَعْنِيُّ بكلمةِ " عصبة " عند إطلاقِها، بمعنى أنه: لا  يحتاجُ   إلى آخَرٍ لِيُعَصِّبَهُ، بل إنَّ التعصيبَ قائمٌ بِذاتِهِ 
**هنا
** .أدلةُ مشروعيةِ الإرث بالتعصيبِ:* 
 *ثبت الإرث بالتعصيب في القرآن الكريم، والسنة الشريفة* 
*   1- قال الله تعالى: " وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا  السُّدُسُ   مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ  وَلَدٌ  وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ َفإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ ....**"النساء/11 .
التفسير :فإن لم يكن له ولد وورثه والداه فلأمه الثلث ولأبيه الباقي. فإن كان للميت إخوة اثنان فأكثر, ذكورًا كانوا أو إناثًا, فلأمه السدس, وللأب الباقي ولا شيء للإخوة. التفسير الميسر
2- ويقول تعالى: " إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ  فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهَا وَلَدٌ "النساء/176 .
التفسير:
يسألونك -أيها الرسول- عن حكم ميراث الكلالة, وهو من مات وليس له ولدٌ ولا والد, قل: الله يُبيِّن لكم الحكم فيها: إن مات امرؤ ليس له ولد ولا والد, وله أخت لأبيه وأمه, أو لأبيه فقط, فلها نصف تركته, ويرث أخوها شقيقًا كان أو لأب جميع مالِهَا إذا ماتت وليس لها ولَدٌ ولا والِدٌ.    فإن كان لمن مات كلالةً أختان فلهما الثلثان مما ترك. وإذا اجتمع الذكور    من الإخوة لغير أم مع الإناث فللذكر مثل نصيب الأنثيين من أخواته.  يُبيِّن   الله لكم قسمة المواريث وحكم الكلالة, لئلا تضلوا عن الحقِّ في  أمر   المواريث. والله عالم بعواقب الأمور, وما فيها من الخير لعباده.** التفسير الميسر
 3- ومن الحديث الشريف: عن ابن عباس _رضي الله عنهما_ قال: قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها، فما بقي فلأولى رجل ذكر" متفق عليه.هنا

***تطبيقاتٌ على العصبةِ بالنفسِ*
*توفي وترك : ابن ابن ابن ، وابن  ابن عم 
** الإجابة*
* ـ الحجـــب  : ابن  ابن العم ،محجوبٌ حجب حرمانٍ لوجود ابن ابن الابن لأن جهة البنوة مقدمة عن جهةِ العمومةِ.
الورثة
ابن ابن الابن: له التركـةُ كلهـا تعصيبـًا عصبة بالنفسِ . لقـول النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ألحقـوا الفرائـضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـي فلأولَـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ " .
* توفيت وتركت: ابن أخ لأب ، وابن ابن عم ،وابن أخ شقيق
الإجابة
الحجب: -ابن ابن العم محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود ابن الأخ الشقيق وابن الأخ لأب ، فجهة الأخوة مقدمة عن جهة العمومة .
-* *ابن الأخ لأب :محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود ابن الأخ الشقيق  رغم اتحادهما في الجهة - جهة الأخوة - واتحادهما في درجة القرابة من المتوفى لكن اختلفا في قوة القرابة فمـن كـان ذا قرابتيـنِ = من أمه وأبيه =، يُقَـدَّمُ علـى ذي قرابـةٍ واحـدةٍ = من أبيه فقط  .
**الورثة:*
* ابن الأخ الشقيق :له :التركـة كلهـا تعصيبـًا عصبة بالنفسِ .لقـول النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُـوا الفرائـضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ " .
*
*** ثانيـا** : العصبــة بالغيـ**ــ**ر :* 
 *وهـ**ي** كـل أنثـى* *صاحبـة فـرض ، عَصَّبَهَـا ذَكَـرٌ هـو عَصَبَـةٌ بنفسـهِ ، وشـاركَتْهُ فـي الميـراث بالعصوبـة .* *الأحكام الأساسية ... / ص : 129 . 
*
*العصبة  بالغير: وهي تنحصر في صاحبات فرض النصف, وهن: البنت، وبنت الابن، والأخت  الشقيقة، والأخت لأب، تكون كل واحدة منهن عصبة بأخيها .
فيقتسمون نصيبهم* *بالتعصيبِ* *للذكرِ مثل حظ الأنثيين**.
لقول الله تعالى: "* *يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلَادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ "النساء/11 .
وكذلك قوله عزوجل: "**وَإِنْ كَانُوا إِخْوَةً رِجَالًا وَنِسَاءً فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ" النساء/176
ويتحقق هذا في أربعة أصناف من الورثة :
البنت             يعصبها الابن - عصبة بالغير-
بنت الابن        يعصبها ابن الابن - عصبة بالغير-
الأخت الشقيقة    يعصبها الأخ الشقيق - عصبة بالغير-
الأخت لأب       يعصبها الأخ لأب - عصبة بالغير- 
هنا : بصائر
*
*فتنحصـر العصبـة بالغيـر فيمـا يأتـي :* 
*ـ   " بنــت "                 واحـدة أو أكثـر       مـع       " ابـن "           واحـد أو أكثـر .*
*ـ   " بنــت ابـن "           واحـدة أو أكثـر       مـع     " ابـن ابـن "      واحـد أو أكثـر ، * *في درجتهـا ، أو أنـزل منهـا إذا كانـت محتاجـة إليـه لتـرث .* 
*ـ  " أخـت شـقيقة "         واحـدة أو أكثـر        مـع      " أخ شـقيق "        واحـد أو أكثـر .*
*ـ   " أخـت لأب "            واحـدة أو أكثـر        مـع       " أخ لأب "            واحـد أو أكثـر .* 

*فالأنثـى  فـي هـذه الحـالات صاحبـة فـرض فـي الأصـل ، ثـم صـارت عصبــة* *بالغيـر** ، * *-* *وهذا الغير** -هـو الذكـر الـذي معهـا**  ، فتأخـذ معـه كـل التركــة أو مـا بقـي منهـا  بعــد أصحـاب الفـروض ، ويكـون للذكـر مثـل حـظ الأنثييـن .
* *المواريث في الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون / ص : 107 .*
*فائــدة :* 
*مـن لا فـرض لهـا من النسـاء عنـد عـدم وجـود أخيهـا ، لا تصيـر عصبـة بـه عنـد وجـوده .* 
*·      * *مثـــال :* 
*تُوفـيَ عـن : عــم ، وعمــة .*
*الحــل :* 
*المـال كلـه للعــم دون العمــة ... ولا تصيـر العمــة عصبـة بأخيهـا ، لأنـه لا فـرض لهـا عنـد فقـده ...
 ومثـله :
**تُوفـيَ عـن :  ابـن الأخ و بنـت الأخ . 
**الحــل :* 
*المـال كلـه لابن الأخ دون بنت الأخ  ... ولا تصيـر* *بنت الأخ عصبـة بأخيهـا أو ابن عمها -لأن ابن الأخ يمكن أن يكون أخ آخر للمتوفي غير الأخ الذي ترك ابنته، لأنـه لا فـرض لهـا عنـد فقـده ...**أصل المعلومة من علم الميراث ... / ص : 117 / بتصرف يسير . 
** *تطبيقات على العصبة بالغير* 
*** *توفي وترك:* *بنت صلبية و**ابن صلبي* *
الجواب
التركة توزع بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين وتفصيل ذلك:
**ابن الصلبي:  الباقي تعصيبًا* *عصبة بالنفسِ * *لقـول النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ألحقـوا الفرائـضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـي فلأولَـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ " 
وترث معه الابنة عصبة به - أي بالغير-* *فيقتسمون نصيبهم* *بالتعصيبِ* *للذكرِ مثل حظ الأنثيين**.
لقولهِ  تعالى: "* *يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلَادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ "النساء/11 .**
فبيتْ الآية أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره* *للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ"*
**توفي وترك :* *بنت أخ شقيق ، و**ابن أخ شقيق  ، وابن ابن ، وبنت ابن .
الحل
- بنت الأخ الشقيق :لاميراث لها لأنها  ليست من الورثة أصحاب الفروض ولا العصبات - هي من ذوي الأرحام - ووجود* *مـن لا فـرض لهـا من النسـاء عنـد عـدم وجـود أخيهـا ، لا تصيـر عصبـة بـه عنـد وجـوده .
**- ابن الأخ الشقيق:محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود ابن الابن لأن جهة البنوة مقدمة على جهة الأُخوة.
- ابن الابن وبنت الابن الباقي تعصيبا كالآتي:* 
*ابن الابن:* *الباقي تعصيبًا* *عصبة بالنفسِ * *لقـول النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ألحقـوا الفرائـضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـي فلأولَـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ " 
وترث معه* *بنت الابن**  عصبة به - أي بالغير-**الدليل على هذا قول الله تعالى : "** يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء:11، وهذه شاملة للصنفين للابن ولابن الابن مع أختيهما، فكل واحد يعصب أخته؛ لأنه أيضاً ولد.فقه المواريث/ العصبات/ عبد الرحيم الطحان هنا**
**ومقدار القسمة بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله** تعالي " يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ   لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ  حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ ..."فالآيةُ بيتْ  أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ"*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *ما صح بخصوص هذا العلم* 
> *وكان أعلمهم في هذا العلم الجليل :**زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه ، وشهد له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك* 
> **قال الترمذي في سننه* *:حدثنا سفيان بن وكيع ،قال:حدثنا حميد بن عبد الرحمن ،** عن داود العطار ،عن معمر،* *عن قتادة ،عن أنس بن مالك قال:* *قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**" أرحم أمتي بأمتي أبو بكر ،وأشدهم في أمر الله عمر،** وأصدقهم حياء عثمان، وأعلمهم بالحلال والحرام معاذ بن جبل* *وأفرضهم زيد بن ثابت ،* *وأقرؤهم أُبيّ ،ولكل أمة أمين ،وأمين هذه الأمة** أبو عبيدة بن الجراح"* 
> *سنن الترمذي / تحقيق الألباني - 46 / كتاب كتاب المناقب / 33باب مناقب معاذ بن جبل وزيد بن ثابت وأ ُبَي وأبـِي عُبيدة/* *حديث رقم : 3790 / التحقيق : صحيح* 
> *وأفرضهم زيدبن ثابت** : أي أعلمهم بعلم الفرائض*


بارك الله فيك أختي أم أبي التراب على هذه الدورة المفيدة ، ونتواصل معك لنستفيد بإذن الله.
تنبيه :
حديث : " .. وأفرضهم زيد .. ". حديث ضعيف ، وقد تراجع الشيخ الألباني عن تصحيحه وضعَّفه ، وقد ذكر ذلك تلميذه الشيخ مشهور آل سلمان ، فقال في التعليق على الحديث في الطبعة التي اعتنى بها من طبع دار المعارف:
(( الصواب أنه مرسل، عدا ذكر أبي عبيدة، قاله الحاكم في "المعرفة"، والخطيب في " الفصل للوصل " وجمعٌ، وذكرت كلامهم، وقرأته على شيخنا الألباني - رحمه الله - في مكتبه وأقرَّني على ما توصلت إليه ـ وكان ذلك بعد هذا التصحيح ـ وعلق تضعيفه بخطه على هامش الثالث من الصحيحة)) اهـ.
مع العلم أن بعض هذا الحديث صحيح ، فقد روى البخاري في صحيحه :
4382- حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْوَلِيدِ ، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ ، عَنْ خَالِدٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي قِلاَبَةَ ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ : لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ أَمِينٌ وَأَمِينُ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ بْنُ الْجَرَّاحِ.
وهو عند مسلم أيضا .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> * عـن معاويـة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قــال :* 
> *سـمعت النبـي ـ صلى** الله عليه وسلم ـ يقــول :* 
> *" مـن يُـرد الله بـه خيـرًا يفقهـه فـي الديــن ..... " * [/RIGHT]
> *رواه البخاري / الفتح / ج : 1 / كتاب : العلم / باب : 13 / حديث رقم : 71 / ص : 197.
> *


بارك الله فيكِ .
والحديث عند مسلم أيضا .

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*وفيك بارك*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس العاشر 
تيسير علم المواريث
تابع الـعَـصَـبـَـــ  ةُ وأنواعُها
**ثالثًا العصبة مع الغير**
**وجه تسمية العصبة مع الغير: سمي العصبة مع الغير بهذا الاسم لأنهم لا  يحتاجون إلى مُعَصِّبٍ كما في العصبةِ بالغيرِ، وليسوا عصبةً في كلِّ الأحوالِ كالعصبةِ  بالنفسِ، بل تعصيبهم مُقيد بكونِهم مع نوعٍ خاصٍّ من الورثةِ، فهم عصبةٌ إذا وُجِدَ  معهم ذلك الغيرُ.الشاملة- الفرائض هنا**
**ويتحقق هذا في :**
**الأخوات الشقيقات، أو الأخوات لأب* *مع**الفرعِ الوارِثِ المؤنث* *- البناتِ أو بناتِ الابنِ وإن نزل الابن - .
مثال: توفي شخصٌ عن زوجةٍ، و بنتٍ، وأختٍ شقيقةٍ . 
الحل:
الزوجةُ 4/1 فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
البنت الصلبية  2/1  فرضًا 
الأختُ الشقيقةُ الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة مع الغير -* *الغير هي البنت الصلبية**-* *للابنـة النصـف ، ولابنـة الابـن السـدس تكملـة الثلثيـن ،* *ومـا بقـي فللأخـتِ** مقتبس من هنا 
*
*فالعصبة مع الغير هـي الأخـت الشـقيقة أو لأب مـع الفـرع الـوارث المؤنـث .* 
*وتنحصـر صور العصبة مع الغيرِ  فـي الآتـي :* 

*1 ـ " أخـت شـقيقة "            واحـدة أو أكثـر        معهـا " بنـت "             واحـدة أو أكثـر . * 

*2 ـ " أخـت شـقيقة "            واحـدة أو أكثـر      معهـا " بنـت ابـن "         واحـدة أو أكثـر .*
*" وإن نـزل الابـن " .* 

*3 ـ " أخـت لأب "                واحـدة أو أكثـر         معهـا " بنـت "             واحـدة أو أكثـر .*

*4 ـ " أخـت لأب "                واحـدة أو أكثـر       معهـا " بنـت ابـن "         واحـدة أو أكثـر.**"
وإن نـزل الابـن " .* 
*ففـي هـذه الحـالات تــرث " الأخــت الشـقيقة " أو " لأب " الباقـي بعـد نصيــب " البنـت " أو " بنـت الابـن " إن كـان هنـاك بـاق* 
*المواريث في الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون / ص : 109 / بتصرف يسير .* *لحديـث ابـن مسـعود :* 
*حدثنــا   آدم قال حدثنــا شـعبةُ قال حدثنـا أبو قَيْـس ،  قال   سـمعت هُزَيـلَ بـن شـرحْبيلَ   قـال : سُـئِلَ أبـو موسـى عـن ابنـة ،   وابنـة ابـن ، وأخــت ..... فقـال :   للابنـة النصــف ، وللأخــت النصـف ،   وائـتِ ابـنَ مسـعودٍ فسيُتَابعنـي . * 

*فَسُــئِلَ ابـنُ مســعود وأُخبِــرَ بقــول أبـي موسـى ، فقــال : لقـد ضللــتُ إذًا ومـا أنــا مـن** المهتديـن ، أقضـي فيهـا بمـا قضـى النبـي ـ* *صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم** ـ :* *للابنـة النصـف ، ولابنـة الابـن السـدس تكملـة الثلثيـن ، ومـا بقـي فللأخـتِ** .* 
*فأتينـا أبا موسـى ، فأخبرنـاه بقـول ابـنِ مسـعودٍ ، فقـال : لا تسـألوني ما دام هـذا الحبـرُ فيكـم .*
*رواه البخاري / الفتح / ج : 12 / كتاب : الفرائض / باب : 8 / حديث رقم : 6736 / ص : 18 .* 
** وحيـن تصيــر* *"* *الأخــت الشـقيقة* *"* *عصبــة مـع* *"* *البنـت أو بنـت الابـن* *"** ..... فإنهـا تصبـح فـي منزلـة* *"* *الأخ الشـقيق** "** وقوتـه  فتحجـب مـن يحجبهـم الأخ الشـقيق كالإخـوة لأب ومَـنْ بعدهـم مـن العصبـات كبن**ـي** الإخـوة والأعمـام .* 

*وكذلـك* *"* *الأخــت لأب** "** عنـدما تصيـر عصبـة مـع* *"* *البنــت* *"* *أو** "** بنـت الابـن** "** ، فإنهـا تصبـح فـي قـوة* *"* *الأخ لأب** "** ، فتحجـب مـن يحجبهـم الأخ لأب كبنـي الإخـوة ومَـنْ بعدهـم .*

** ويلاحظ أن الأخوات لأم يُحْجَبْن " بالبنات الصلبيات " أو " بنات الابن " مهما نزل الابن ، ولا يصرن عصبة معهن . 
**علم الميراث ... / ص : 119 / بتصرف .* 
*الترجيــح بيـن العصبـات :*  *إذا اجتمعـت الأنـواع الثلاثـة المتقدمــة مـن العصبـات* *.....** العصبــة بالنفـس ، والعصبــة بالغيـر ، والعصبـة مع الغيـر ـ فـإن الترجيـح بيـن الورثـة يكـون بالجهــة ، ث**ـم بالدرجـة ، ثـم** بالقـوة ،* *دون نظــر إلـى نـوع العصبـة ..... فقـد تكـون العصبـة مـع الغيـر أقـوى اتصـالاََ وأقـرب إلـى المتوفَـى مـن العصبـة بالنفـس .* 
*·       * *مثــال :* 
*إذا توفـيَ عـن : بنـت ، وبنـت ابـن ، وأخـت شـقيقة ، وأخ لأب ، وأخـت لأب ، وعــم شـقيق 
* *فـإن* *"* *للبنــت النصـف* *"* *، و** " لـ* *بنــت الابـن** "** السـدس تكملـ**ـ**ة للثلثيــن ، و**"* *للأخـت الشـقيقة** "** الباقـي تعصيبـاََ " وهـي هنـا عصبـة مـع الغيـر " ، ومع ذلـك حجبـت* *"* *الأخ لأب** "** العاصـب بنفسـه ، و**"* *الأخـت لأب* *"* *العصبـة بالغيـر ، و**"* *العـم الشـقيق** "** العاصـب بنفسـه .* 
*الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 139 .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*الحجــب و**الحرمــان*
 * *الحجب هـو : منع الشخص من الميراثِ كليًا أو جزئيًا مـع أهليتِهِ للميراثِ ، لوجودِ مَـنْ هـو أحـق منـه.
*الحرمــان:** هـو المنـع مـن الميـراث كليــًا بسـبب تحقـق مانـع مـن موانـع الإرث؛ كالقتل والكفـر ونحـوه مـن الموانـع   .**علم الميراث ... / ص : 105 . 
أقســـام الحجــب :*
*1 ـ   حجـب نقصـان " الحجـب الجزئـي " .*
*2 ـ   حجـب حرمـان " الحجـب الكلـي ".* 
*أو**لاً** : حجــب النقصــان " الحجــب الجزئـي " :وهـو منـعُ الـوارثِ مِنْ بعـض ميراثـهِ لا كلِّـه ، بنقلـه من فرضـهِ الأكبـرِ إلـى فرضـهِ الأصغـرِ لوجـودِ شـخصٍ آخـر .* 
*ويكـون حجـبُ النقصـانِ فـي خمسـةٍ مـن أصحـابِ الفـروضِ :* 
*1 ـ * *"* *الـزوجُ* *"**        :  فإنـه ينتقـل مـن* *"* *النصـف* *"* *إلـى* *"* *الربـع* *"* *بوجـود الفـرعِ الـوارثِ للمتوفاة.*
*2 ـ * *"**الزوجـةُ* *"** :  فإنهـا تنتقـلُ مـن* *"* *الربـعِ* *"* *إلـى* *"* *الثمـنِ* *"* *بوجـودِ الفـرعِ الـوارثِ للمتوفى .*
*3 ـ * *"* *الأمُ* *"**            :  فإنهـا تنتقـلُ مِـنَ* *"* *الثلـثِ* *"* *إلـى* *"* *السـدسِ** "* * بوجـودِ الفرعِ الوارثِ ،أو**عـددٍ  مـن الإخـوةِ .* 
*4 ـ * *"**بنـتُ الابـنِ* *"**   :  فإنهـا تنتقـلُ مِ**ـ**نَ* *"**النص**فِ* *"* *إلـى* *"* *السـدسِ**"** بوجـودِ البنـتِ الصلبيـة ِ،**أو* *بنـتِ  الابـنِ الأعلـى مِنْهَـا** درجـةً** .* 
*5 ـ * *"**الأخـتُ لأب**ِ "**   :  فإنهـا تنتقلُ مِـنَ* *"* *النصفِ* *"* *إلـى* *"* *السـدسِ** "** ، بوجـودِ " الأختِ الشقيقةِ " 
**الأحكام الأساسية ... / ص : 141 .*
*ثانيـ**ًا** : حجــب الحرمان " الحجـب الكلـي " :*
** * *هـو منـعُ الشـخصِ مـنْ ميراثـهِ كلِّـهِ ،** لوجـودِ شـخصٍ آخ**ـ**ر مُقَـدَّم عليـه فـي الجهـةِ ، أو أقـرب منـه درجـة ، أو أقـوى منـه قرابـة .**الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 151 .
*
** ولا يدخـل حجـب الحرمـان علـى سـتة مـن الورثـة ، منهـم خمسـة مـن أصحـاب الفـروض وهـم : البنـت الصلبيـة  ـ* *والأب  ـ* *والأم  ـ* *والـزوج  ـ* *والزوجـة .*
*وواحـد مـن العصبـات وهـو :* *الابـن الصلبـي* 
*وذلـك لأن صلـة هـؤلاء بالميـ**ـ**ت صلـة مباشـرة بسـبب الزوجيـة ، أو القرابـة المباشـرة ، فـلا يوجـد مـن يحجبهـم** ، ولابـد مـن أن يـرث هـؤلاء فـي تركـة الميـت ، مهمـا كان معهـم مـن ورثـة غيرهـم .*
**  وماعـدا هـؤلاء ـ " السـتة " ـ مـن الورثـة فإنهـم قـد يحجبـون حجـب حرمـان .*
*ـ* *وهـم سـبعة مـن أصحـاب الفـروض :* *بنـت الابـن  ،  الج**ـ**ـد الصحيـح  ،  والجـ**ـ**دة الصحيحـة  ،  والأخـت الشـقيقة  ،  والأخـت لأب  ،  والأخ لأم   ،  والأخـت لأم* *.* 
*ـ* *وم**َ**ـن**ْ** عـدا الابـن مـن العصبـات .*
*وذلـك لأن صلـة هـؤلاء بالميـت صلـة غيـر مباشـرة ، فه**ـ**م يتصلـون بـه عـن طريـق غيرهـم ، فقـد يوجـد مـن يحجبهـم . * 
*الأحكـام الأساسية ... / ص : 141 .
*
**  مـا الفـرق بيـن المحـروم والمحجـوب ؟* 
*الجـواب :* 
*يتجلـى هـذا الفـرق واضحـا**ً** فـي أمريـن :* 
*ـ* *الأول      :* 
* المحـرومُ ليـس أهـلا**ً** للإرثِ أصـلا**ً** ، كالقاتـلِ والكافـرِ .*
*أمـا المحجـوبُ فإنـه أهـلٌ للإرثِ إلا أنـَّهُ ح**ُ**جِـبَ بسـبب وجـودِ مَـنْ هـو أولـى منـه .* 
*ـ * *الثانــي :* 
*أ ـ* *المحـروم لا يؤثـر علـى غيـره مـن الورثـة ... ولكـن يعتبـر وجـوده كعدمـهِ .* 
*·**مثـــ**ال* * :*
* ق**ُ**تِـلَ رجـل**ٌ** وتـ**ـ**رك : زوجتَهُ ، وأخـاهُ الشـقيقَ ، وابنَهُ القاتـلَ .* 
*الحـــل :* 
*لا اعتبـار لوجـود الابـن القاتـل لأنه محـرومٌ مـن الميـراثِ، وكـأن الميـت تـرك : زوجتَـهُ ، وأخـاه الشـقيق فقـط .*
*ـ الورثـــة :* 
* الزوجـة: 4/1 فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى                                        
** الأخ الشـقيق* *:   الباقـي تعصيب**ًا، عصبةٌ بالنفسِ،**بعـد أصحـاب الفـروض .لعـدم وجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى .* 
*   فلـم تتأثـر الزوجـة بوجـود الفـرع* *" ولـم يحجـب الأخ الشقيق لوجـود الفـرع* *لأنه فرعٌ لكنه غيـرُ وارثٍ " محـرومٌ "  .**علم الميراث ... / ص : 107 .*
*ب ـ  المحجـوب قـد يؤثـر فـي نصيـب الورثـة الباقيـن رغـم أنـه محجـوب :*
*فقـد يكـون سـببًا فـي حجبهـم حجـب نقصـان . " مثالـه : حالـة الأم مـع الإخـوة " .
**فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ   وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ  فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ   فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ .." النساء 11*
*و قـد يكـون سـببًا فـي حجبهـم حجـب حرمـان مـن الميـراث .  مثالـه : حالـة الجـدة القربـى مـع الجـدة البعـدى  .*
*· * *مثالـــه :*
*مـات عـن : أب ، وأم ، وإخـوة أشـقاء .*
*الحــل :* 
*ـ الحجــب :* 
*** *"* *الإخـوة الأشـقاء* *"* *محجـوبون* *حجـب حرمـان "* *بالأب* *" لأن جهة الأبوة مقدمة على جهة الأخوة.* 
*** *" الأم " محجوبــة حجـب نقصــان مـن " الثلـث " إلـى " السـدس " لتعــدد الإخــوة رغـم أنهـم محجوبـون حجـب حرمـان .*
*ـ الورثــة :*
* الأم :**6/1 فرضـ**ًا* *.لتعـدد الإخـوة رغـم أنهـم محجـوبون .           * *         بعـد أصحـاب الفـروض .* 
*     لقولـه تعالـى :* *فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ   وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ  فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ   فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ .."* 
*الأب: الباقـي تعصيبـًا، عصبة بالنفسِ  . لقـول النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم :" ألحقـوا الفرائـض بأهلهـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ " .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الحادي عشر 
تيسير علم المواريث*
 *توطئة لميــراثِ الزوجينِ*
  *نتناول في هذا الفصل حقًا من الحقوق المالية التي ترتبط بالزوجية بعد الوفاة، وهو حق التوارث بين الزوجين، والزوجان من أصحـاب الفـروض السـببية 
وهي العلاقة بسبب أو الناشـئة عـن عقــد زواج صحيـح  فالمـدار عـلى قيــام الزوجيـة بينهمـا بالعقـد الصحيـح وقـت الوفـاة ، حقيقـة، ًأو   حكمًـا   -المطلقـة رجعيـًّا-.*
 *ـ تـوارث الزوجيـن يكـون بيـن الـزوج وزوجتــه التي بنـى بهـا ، أو بينـه وبيـن زوجتــه المعقـود عليهـا فقـط ولـم يبـن بهـا* 
 ** مِـن الحقـوق المتعلقـة بالتركـة قبـل توزيـع الميـراث** " الصَّـدَاق " .* 
*-    "الصُّلحُ جائزٌ بينَ المسلمينَ إلَّا صلحًا أحلَّ حرامًا ، أو حرَّم    حلالًا . وقالَ رسولُ اللَّهِ صلَّى اللَّهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ : المسلمونَ على شروطِهم ".*
*الراوي    :                   أبو هريرة |  المحدث :                          الألباني                   |       المصدر :                       صحيح    أبي داود        * *-الصفحة أو الرقم: 3594 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث : حسن صحيح* *-الدرر السنية* 
 **"أحقُّ الشروطِ أن توفوا به ما اسْتَحْلَلْتم به الفروجَ"**الراوي :          عقبة بن عامر |  المحدث :          البخاري         |          المصدر :          صحيح البخاري** -الصفحة أو الرقم: 2721 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح- الدرر السنية  
**متـى يجـب الصـداق كلـه ؟* 
 ** يجـب "* *الصـداق كلـه** " بالمـوت سـواء دخـل بهـا أم لـم يدخـل بهـا إذا لـم يكـن أعطـاه لهـا قبـل المـوت .* *أو لو اتفقا على خلاف ذلك* 
*فلا حرج لو كان العرف في هذا المؤخر في عائلتهم يُستحق عند الطلاق فقط ولا يستحق عند الموت المهم الوفاء بما اشترطوه هنا*
*فإن مات الزوج بعد العقد وقبل الدخول فللمرأة المهر كاملاً: عن علقمة قال:*

*"أُتِيَ عبدُ اللَّهِ في امرأةٍ، تزوَّجَها رجُلٌ ثمَّ ماتَ عنها  ، ولم يَفرِضْ لَها صداقًا ، ولم يَكُن دخلَ بِها ، قالَ : فاختَلفوا  إليهِ ، فقالَ : أرى لَها مثلَ صداقِ نسائِها ، ولَها الميراثُ ، وعلَيها  العدَّةُ    فشَهِدَ معقلُ بنُ سنانٍ الأشجعيُّ : أنَّ النَّبيَّ صلَّى اللَّه   عليهِ   وعلَى آلِهِ وسلَّمَ قَضى في بَروَعَ بنتِ واشقٍ بمثلِ ما قَضى"*
*الراوي    :                   معاوية بن أبي سفيان |  المحدث :                          الوادعي                   |       المصدر :                          الصحيح المسند**- الصفحة أو الرقم: 1142 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح ، رجاله رجال* *-الدرر السنية* *الوجيز في فقه السنة والكتاب العزيز/ كتاب النكاح /المكتبة الشاملة*

*فـإذا  توفـي رجـل وتـرك :* *زوجـة ، وورثـة آخريـن* *. فإنهـا تأخـذ أولاً صداقهـا  المتأخـر عنـده ، ثـم تُـوَزَّع التركـة علـى الورثـة بمـا فيهـم الزوجـة* 
*- توفي وترك* *زوجة غير مدخولٍ،** بها ولم تأخذ صداقها المسمى بينهما، وورثة آخرين.
**للزوجة** المعقود عليها فقط* *صداقها كاملاً* ،*ثـم تُـوَزَّع التركـة علـى الورثـة بمـا فيهـم الزوجـة .
وعلى هذه الزوجة المعقود عليها فقط العدة* *أربعة أشهر وعشرًا.**
وهذا حكم المتوفى عنها زوجُها دون البناء بها ،* *أما**المطلقة عن عقد فقط** ،فلها نصف صداقها، ولا عِدة عليها ، ولا ميراث لها لو توفي بعد طلاقها ولو بلحظة.
*فـإذا    توفـي رجـل وتـرك :* *زوجــة مطلقـة غيـر مدخـول بهـا ، وورثـة** .
فإنهـا   تأخـذ  "* *نصـف صداقهـا**" فقـط إذا لـم يكـن أعطـاه لهـا قبـل وفاتـه* *من باب سد الديون وليس من باب التوارث.**ولا ميـراث لهـا ، ولا عِـدَّة عليهـا . 
 وتـوزع باقـي التركـة علـى الورثـة الشـرعيين .*
 *- وإذا  توفيـت امــرأة ، وتركـت :** زوج ، وورثــة آخريـن* *.     فـإن الـزوج يدفـع  أولاً الصـداق المتأخــر عنـده ، ويضـاف هـذا   الصـداق   للتركـة ، ثـم تـوزع  التركـة علـى الورثـة بمـا فيهـم الـزوج* *
* إرث الزوجيـن بعـد الطـلاق :*
 *أولاً* *:* *فـي حالـة الطـلاق الرجعـي :* 
 *يـرث   كـل مـن الزوجيــن الآخـر ، لـو كانـت الزوجـة قـد طُلقـت " طلاقـًا   رجعيـًا " فـي حـال صحـة الـزوج أو مرضـه مـرض المـوت** إذا حصــل مـوت   أحدهمـا قبـل انتهـاء العِــدَّة* *، وذلـك لأن المطلقـة رجعيـًّا تعتبـر في   حكـم الزوجـة ، وللـزوج الحـق فـي مراجعتهـا دون إذنهـا ورضاهـا .* 
 *الأحكام الأساسية للمواريث - د.زكريا البرِّي / ص : 24 .* 
 *ثانيـًا* *:* *فـي حالـة الطـلاق بثـلاث :* 
 *إذا      طلـق الـزوج زوجتـه الطلقـة الثالثـة ، فقـد بانـت منـه ، ولا يـرث      أحدهمـا الآخـر باتفـاق ، سـواء أكـان المتوفـى هـو الـزوج أو الزوجــة ،      لأن الطـلاق البائـن قـد أنهـى عقـد الـزواج بينهمـا بمجـرد حصولـه ،   فلـم    يعـد الـزواج قائمـًا لا حقيقـةً ولا حكمـًا ، وبقـاء الزوجـة فـي      العِـدَّة إنما هـو للتعـرف علـى بـراءة الرحـم .
**الأحكام الأساسية* *للمواريث - د.زكريا البرِّي / ص : 25 / بتصرف* *.*
 *و**أمَّـا**      المطلقـة التـي طلقـها زوجهـا طلاقـًا بائنـًا وهـو فـي مـرض المـوت -     طـلاق  الفراش - فـإذا مـات الـزوج فـي هـذا المـرض فإنـها تـرث مـن   تركتـه   حقهـا  كاملًا مادامـت أهلًا للميـراث ومادامـت عدتـها لـم تنقـضِ   .* 
 *وهـذا مـا أخـذ بـه القـانون " مـذهب الحنفيـة* *" .*
 *فقال الجمهور** "**الحنفية والمالكية والحنابلة**": إنها ترثه، و**قال الشافعي** في الجديد:* *لا ترثه**. واستدل الجمهور بالأثر والمعقول:أما  الأثر: فإن عثمان رضي الله عنه ورَّث* *تَمَاضُر بِنْت الْأَصْبَغ الْكَلْبِيَّة من عبد  الرحمن بن عوف، الذي كان قد طلقها في مرضه، فبتَّها**،* *فَقَالَ : هِيَ طالق ألبتة لا أرجع لها "**تاريخ دمشق لابن عساك**ر هنا .وكان ذلك بمحضر من  الصحابة، فلم ينكر عليه أحد، فكان إجماعاً منهم. قال  محمد بن سعد بن منيع الزهري صاحب كتاب الطبقات أَخْبَرَنَا  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُصْعَبٍ الْقَرْقَسَانِي  ُّ  ، قال:حَدَّثَنَا  الأَوْزَاعِيُّ  ، عَنِ  الزُّهْرِيِّ  ، عَنْ  طَلْحَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ،  " أَنَّ  عُثْمَانَ بْنَ عَفَّانَ        وَرَّثَ تُمَاضِرَ بِنْتَ الأَصْبَغِ الْكَلْبِيَّةَ مِنْ عَبْدِ     الرَّحْمَنِ ، وَكَانَ طَلَّقَهَا فِي مَرَضِهِ تَطْلِيقَةً ، وَكَانَتْ     آخِرَ طَلاقِهَا "
**الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد،                        طَبَقَاتُ الْكُوفِيِّينَ ،                        تَسْمِيَةُ غَرَائِبِ نِسَاءِ الْعَرَبِ الْمُسْلِمَاتِ ... ،       تُمَاضِرُ بِنْتُ الأَصْبَغِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ ثَعْلَبَةَ** ...هنا
قال الشيخ العثيمين:
إذا كانت المطلقة التي مات زوجها فجأة مطلقة طلاقا بائناً مثل أن يكون    الطلقة الثالثة ، أو أعطت الزوج عوضًا ليطلقها ، أو كانت في عدة فسخ لا عدة    طلاق* *فإنها لا ترث ولا تنتقل من عدة الطلاق إلى عدة الوفاة .** 
ولكن هناك حالة ترث فيها المطلقة طلاقا بائنا مثل إذا طلقها الزوج في مرض    موته متهماً بقصد حرمانها ، فإنها في هذه الحالة ترث منه ولو انتهت العدة    ما لم تتزوج ، فإن تزوجت فلا إرث لها " انتهى من "فتاوى إسلامية" (3/53).    العثيمين هناالموسوعة الشاملة - إرواء الغليل
 -وأما  المعقول: فهو أن تطليقها ضرار محض، وهو يدل على قصده حرمانها من    الإرث،  فيعاقب بنقيض قصده، كما يرد قصد القاتل إذا قتل مورثه بحرمانه من    الإرث،  فترث المرأة حينئذ بسبب الزوجية دفعاً للضرر عنها.
هنا"** 
ذلـك أن الحكمـة مـن توريـث  المطلقـة فـي هـذه الحـالة معاملة الـزوج بنقيـض مقصـوده .*
 *ثالثـًا* *:** فـي حالـة الوفـاة بعـد طـلاق المعقـود عليهـا ولـم يبـن بهـا :* 
 *ليـس لهـا عِـدَّة ، ولا تـوارث بينهمـا لأن الـزواج لـم يعـد قائمـًا لا حقيقـةً ولا حكمـًا*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*حـالات ميــراث الــزوج 
*
*قال تعالى* 
*" وَلَكُمْ  نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ مِن بَعْدِ  وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ    مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم مِّن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ تُوصُونَ  بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ    وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ  وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ    أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ فَإِن  كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ    مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ مِن بَعْدِ  وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى    بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ غَيْرَ مُضَآرٍّ وَصِيَّةً مِّنَ  اللّهِ وَاللّهُ    عَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ* *"النساء12**
** *الحالــة الأولــى : 
  يـرث " نصـف التركـة " فرضًـا 
  وذلـك إذا لـم يكـن لزوجتـه المتوفـاة فـرع وارث لا منـه ولا مـن غيـره 
 . لقولـه تعالـى " وَلَكُـمْ نِصْـفُ مَـا تَـرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لّـَمْ يَكُـن لَّهُـنَّ وَلَـدٌ .. "سورة النساء / آية : 12 
 وصورتها: 
*تُوفيـت عـن : زوج ، وأب  ولـم يكـن الـزوج قـد أعطـى الزوجـة صداقهـا . 
الحــل : 
أولاً     : يدفـع الـزوج الصـداق المتأخـر عليـه ، ويضـاف هـذا الصـداق للتركـة ،     ثـم تـوزع التركـة بمـا فيهـا الصـداق علـى الورثـة الشـرعيين بمـا   فيهـم   الـزوج . 
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
*الزوج ----- 2/1 فرضًا 
لعـدم وجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة
لقولـه تعـالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ... "سورة النساء / آية : 12
*الأب ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلهـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
*الحالــة الثانيــة 
  أنـه يـرث " ربــع التـركة " ، أي ينتقـل ميــراث الـزوج مـن " النصـف " إلـى " الربــع " " حجـب نقصـان" ، وذلـك إذا كـان لزوجتـه المتوفـاة فــرع وارث سـواء كـان منـه أو مـن غيـره لقولـه تعالـى" ... فَـإِن كَـانَ لَهُـنَّ وَلَـدٌ فَلَكُـمُ الرُّبُـعُ مِمَّـا تَرَكْـنَ ..."سورة النساء / آية : 12
 وصورتها:
تُوفيـت عـن : زوج ، وابـن 
الحــل : 
 * الحجــب : 
 " الـزوج " محجـوب حجـب نقصـان مـن "النصـف " إلـى " الربـع " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
*الزوج --- 4/1 فرضًا لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "...
فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ.." النساء 12
*الابن ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12

**.............................*
*حــالات ميــراث الزوجــة  
  *الحالــة الأولــى : 
  أنهـا تـرث " ربـع التركـة " وذلـك إذا لـم يكـن لزوجهـا المتـوفَى فـرع وارث ؛لقولـه تعـالى :" ... وَلَهُـنَّ الرُّبُـعُ مِمَّـا تَرَكْتُـمْ إِن لَّـمْ يَكُـن لَّكُـمْ وَلَـدٌ ... " سورة النساء / آية : 12 
وصورتهـا 
تُوفـيَ عـن : زوجـة ، وأب . ولـم تكـن الزوجـة قـد أخـذت صداقهـا مـن الـزوج . 
الحـــل : 
قبـل توزيـع التركـة ، تُعْطَـى الزوجـة صداقهـا ، ثـم تُـوزع باقـي التركـة على الورثـة الشـرعيين بمـا فيهـم الزوجـة . 
ـ الورثــة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة ...  4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12

*الأب ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلهـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
*الحالـــة الثانيــة :
  أنها تسـتحق " الثمـن " ، أي ينتقـل ميـراث الزوجـة من " الربـع " إلى " الثمـن " - حجـب نقصـان -، وذلـك إذا كـان للـزوج فـرع وارث مطلقًا ،سـواء أكـان منهـا أو مـن زوجـة أخـرى لقولـه تعالـى  " ... فَـإِن كَـانَ لَكُـمْ وَلَـدٌ فَلَهُـنَّ الثُّمُـنُ مِمَّـا تَرَكْتُـم ... "سورة النساء / آية : 12 
*
*وصورتهـا :
**1 ـ * *تُوفـيَ* *عـن** : زوجـة ، وابـن* *.* 
*الحـ**ـ**ـل :* 
*ـ الحجــب :* 
*** *" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن 
" الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى* 
 *ـ الورثــة وتوزيع التركة:*

**الزوجة ... 8/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12*

**الابن ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
* 

*.*.*.*.

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*تطبيقات ميراث الزوجين و**إجابتها* ** تُوفـيَ عـن : زوجتيـن ، وابـن ، وخـال 
الحل
الخال: لا ميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
الزوجتان: محجوبتان حجب نقصان من الربع إلى الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
الورثة وتقسيم التركة:
*الزوجتان:8/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، يقسم بينهما بالسوية
لقوله تعالى"...فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12 
*الابن      الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
* *******************
** تُوفـيَ عـن : ثـلاث زوجـات ، وجـد 
**الحل
الورثةوتقسيم التركة:
*الثـلاث زوجـات  4/1  فرضًا
**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12
يقسم بينهن بالسوية 
*الجد ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلهـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
* 
******************* **تُوفـيَ عـن : زوجـة معقـود عليهـا فقـط ولـم يبـن بهـا ، وابـن أخ لأب ، وزوجـة بنـى بهـا ولـم ينجـب منهـا . 
الحل
الورثةوتقسيم التركة:
*الزوجتان  4/1  فرضًا
**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12
يقسم بينهما بالسوية .
*
**ابـن أخ لأب:* *-- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلهـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
**○○○○○○○○○○  ○


 *تُوفـيَ عـن  : زوجـة مطلقـة فـي العــدة ، وزوجـة  أخـرى مطلقـة منـذ أسـبوع ولـم يبـن  بهـا ، وابـن عـم. ولـم يسـدد الـزوج  مـا عليـه مـن صـداق لكـلا  الزوجتيـن .
الحل*
**زوجـة  أخـرى مطلقـة منـذ أسـبوع ولـم يبـن  بهـا : هذه لا توارث بينهما . ولا عدة ولكن لها نصف صداقها المسمى لها كدين على المورث وليس ميراثًا.
ويُستبعد من التركةِ أيضًا صداقُ الزوجة المطلقة التي مازالت في عدة الطلاق . ثم ترث في باقي التركة مع الورثة الشرعيين
الورثة وتوزيع التركة
***الزوجة ...  4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12

*ابـن العـم     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلهـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
**○○○○○○○○○○  ○* 


**توفيت عن زوج لم يعطها صداقها حال حياتها معه ، 
وأخ شقيق
الحل 
يسدد الزوج صداق زوجته المتوفاة لأنه اُستحقَّ بوفاتها 
ويضاف هذا الصداق لتركة الزوجة المتوفاة ثم تقسم التركة بالصداق المضاف إليها على الورثة بما فيهم الزوج
**الورثة وتقسيم التركة:
***الزوج 2/1 فرضًا 
لعـدم وجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة
لقولـه تعـالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ... "سورة النساء / آية : 12
*الأخ الشقيق ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلهـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12*

*○○○○○○○○○○  ○* 

** توفيت* *عن* *زوج** ، و**ابن ابن** .
الحل
*** الحجــب : 
 " الـزوج " محجـوب حجـب نقصـان مـن "النصـف " إلـى " الربـع " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
*الزوج --- 1/4 فرضًا 
لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "...
فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ.." النساء 12
* ابن الابن ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
**○○○○○○○○○○  ○*** توفيت عن زوج ، وعم ، وأب   
الحل
الحجب:
العم محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأب فجهة الأبوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة
*
**الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
*الزوج ----- 2/1 فرضًا 
لعـدم وجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة
لقولـه تعـالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ... "سورة النساء / آية : 12
*الأب ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلهـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12

**○○○○○○○○○○  ○*
 ** توفي عن زوجة ، وخال ،وجد لأب 
الحل
الخال: لا ميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
الورثةوتقسيم التركة:
*الزوجة   4/1  فرضًا
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12
* 
**الجد لأب -- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلهـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
* 
*○○○○○○○○○○  ○*
* * توفي عن زوجة ، وابنين ، وابن خال 
**الحل
ابن الخال: لا ميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
**** *" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى*
 *ـ الورثــة و**توزيع التركة**:*

**الزوجة ... 8/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12*

**الابنان ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض يقسم بينهما بالسوية  .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
* 

*○○○○○○○○○○  ○* 
**توفي عن زوجة ، وعم ، وأخ شقيق ، وأخ لأب
**الحل
**الحجب
**العم** محجوب حجب حرمان** لوجود الأخ فجهة الأخوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة .
**الأخ لأب* *حجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأخ الشقيق رغم اتحادهما في الجهة -**جهة الأخوة**- واتحادهما في الدرجة لكن* *اختلفا في قوة القرابة** فذا القرابتين - الأم والأب لأنه شقيق - مقدم على ذي القرابة الواحدة - الأب فقط -
**ـ* *الورثــة** و**توزيع التركة**:
***الزوجة ...  4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12

*الأخ الشقيق ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلهـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
*
*○○○○○○○○○○  ○* ** توفي عن زوجة ،وابن ابن ، وعمة ، وعم
الحل
*
*العمة: لا ميراث لها لأنها من ذوي الأرحام ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
العم: محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى ، فجهة البنوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة  
الزوجة: محجوبة حجب نقصان من الربع إلى الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
ـ الورثــة وتوزيع التركة:
***الزوجة ... 8/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12*

**ابن الابن ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
* 
*○○○○○○○○○○  ○*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثاني عشر 
تيسير علم المواريث
* * ميــراث الفــروع الوارثين بالفــرض* 
 *أولاً**:ميـراث البنـت الصلبيـة .
**ثانيـًا* *: ميـراث بنـت الابـن وإن نـزل الابـن* *قـال تعالـى "** يُوصِيكُـمُ اللهُ فِـي أَوْلاَدِكُـمْ لِلذَّكَـرِ مِثْـلُ حَـظِّ الأُنثَيَيْـنِ فَـإِن كُـنَّ نِسَـاء فَـوْقَ اثْنَتَيْـنِ فَلَهُـنَّ ثُلُثَـا مَـا تَـرَكَ وَإِن كَانَـتْ وَاحِـدَةً فَلَهَـا النِّصْـفُ    وَلأَبَوَيْـهِ لِكُـلِّ وَاحِـدٍ مِّنْهُمَـا السُّـدُسُ مِمَّـا   تَـرَكَ  إِن كَـانَ لَـهُ وَلَـدٌ فَـإِن لَّـمْ يَكُـن لَّـهُ وَلَـدٌ   وَوَرِثَهُ  أَبَـوَاهُ فَلأُمِّـهِ الثُّلُـثُ فَـإِن كَـانَ لَـهُ   إِخْـوَةٌ  فَلأُمِّـهِ السُّـدُسُ مِـن بَعْـدِ وَصِيَّـةٍ يُوصِـي بِهَـا   أَوْ  دَيْـنٍ آبَآؤُكُـمْ وَأَبناؤُكُـمْ لاَ تَـدْرُونَ أَيُّهُـمْ   أَقْـرَبُ  لَكُـمْ نَفْعـاً فَرِيضَـةً مِّـنَ اللهِ إِنَّ اللهَ كَـانَ   عَلِيمًـا  حَكِيمـاً" .**سورة النساء / آية : 11 .* 
************************************  
*أولاً** حالات* *:**ميـراث البنـت الصلبيـة*
 ***الحالــة الأولــى**:
**ـ أنهـا تـرث* *النصـف فرضـًا** إذا انفـردت ، ولـم يوجـد معهـا عاصب لها فـي درجتها أي ابـن ذكـر ـ للمتوفـى لقولـه تعالى* *"**وَإِن كَانَـتْ وَاحِـدَةً فَلَهَـا النِّصْـفُ**" . سورة النساء / آية**11*
 *وصورتهــا** :*
*توفي عـن* *:* *زوجـة* *،** وبنـت صلبيـة* *،** وعـم**.* *الحـــل** :* *ـ* *الحجــب** :* 
*** *" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى 
**الورثة وتقسيم التركة:*
* *الزوجة:8/1 فرضًا 
**لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى"...فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12* 

 **البنت الصلبية    2/1 فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى* * "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
* العم  ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12
*
 *** الحـالـة الثـانـية**:* 
*إذا وجــد معهـا بنـات أخـريات للمتـوفَى ، واحـدة أو أكثــر ، فإنهـن يأخـذن ثلثـي التـركة  فرضـًا ، يشـتركن فيـه بالسـوية ، وذلـك إذا لم يكـن معهـن عاصب لهن في درجتهن أي ابـن ذكـر  للمتوفـى، لقولـه تعـالى "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء 12
*
***فــائــدة :* 
 *قـد يُشْـكِل لفـظ "**فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ      " في الآيـة الكريمـة ؛ إذ ظاهـره أن البنتيـن لا تأخـذان الثلثيـن ،     وإنمـا تأخـذه الثـلاث فأكثـر ؛ وَيُـرَدّ هـذا ، وأن البنتيـن تأخـذان     الثلثيـن بمدلـول حديـث جابـرـ* *رضي الله عنه** ـ ؛ قـال " جـاءت امـرأة سـعد بـن الربيـع بابنتيهـا إلـى رسـول الله ـ* *صلى الله عليه* *وعلى آله وسلم** ـ ، فقالـت :    هاتـان ابنتـا سـعد ، قُتِـلَ  أبوهُمـا معـك يـوم أُحُـد شـهيدًا ، وإن    عمَّهُمَـا أخـذ مالَهُمَـا فلـم  يَـدَعْ لهمـا شـيئًا مـن مالـِه ،  ولا   ينكحـان إلا بمـالٍ ، فقـال : " يقضـي الله فـي ذلـك " ، فنزلـت آيـة المواريـث فدعـا النبـي ـ* *صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم** ـ عمهمـا ، فقـال : " أعـط ابنتـي سـعد الثلثيـن ، وأعـطِ أمهمـا الثمـن ، ومـا بقـي فهـو لـك " .* 

* حسنه الشيخ الألباني في الإرواء / ج : 6 / حديث رقم : 1677 / ص : 121 ـ أخرجه أبو داود .*
*وهـو يـدل على أن للبنتيــن الثلثيـن ، وتفسـير مـن النبــي ـ* *صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم** ـ لقولـه تعالـى :*
*" فَـإِن كُـنَّ نِسَـاء فَـوْقَ* *اثْنَتَيْـنِ** فَلَهُـنَّ ثُلُثَـا مَـا تَـرَكَ " .* *سورة النساء / آية : 11**  ، وبيــان**    لمعناهـا لا سـيما وأن سـبب نزولهـا قصـة ابنتـي سـعد بـن الربيـع  وسـؤال   أمِّهِمَـا عـن شـأنِهِمَا ، وحيـن نزلـت أرسـل النبـيُّ ـ* *صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم** ـ إلـى عمِّهِمَـا .* 
* الملخص الفقهي / تلخيص : صالح بن فوزان / ج : 2 / ص : 212 / بتصرف* 
*وصورتهــا :* 
*تُوفـيَ عـن : زوجـة ، وبنتيـن ، وابـن عــم . 
الحل
الحجب :*** " الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى 
الورثة وتقسيم التركة:
*الزوجة:8/1    فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى"...فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12  
***البنتان 3/2 فرضًا 
لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما لقوله تعالى  "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء11
* 
** ابن العم * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12**
*
***الحـالـة الثـالثـة
** إذا وُجِدَ معها عاصبٌ لها في درجتِهَا - أي ابن مباشر للمتوفى - فإنه يرث الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة بالنفس للحديث ؛ فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12
، وثرث معه "البنت الصلبية " هذا الباقي  عصبة بالغير -أي عصبة به - ويقسم هذا الباقي بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثثين لقوله تعالى"يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء 11 
وصورتها 
1ـ  تُوفـيَ عـن : زوجـة ، وبنـت ، وابـن .  
**الحـــل  :* 
*ـ الحجــب* 
*** *" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن 
" الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى* 
 *ـ الورثــة وتوزيع التركة:*

**الزوجة ... 8/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12*
**الابن ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 -كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12
* 
**الابنة * *ثرث مع الابن  هذا الباقي  عصبة بالغير -أي عصبة به - ويقسم هذا الباقي بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثثين لقوله تعالى"يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء 11
**فالآيةُ بيتْ  أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ".
*
*ـ  تُوفـيَ عـن : زوجـةٍ ، وثـلاثِ بنـاتٍ ، وابنيـنِ* 
*الحـــل  :* 
*ـ الحجــب* 
*** *" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن 
" الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى* 
 *ـ الورثــة وتوزيع التركة:*

**الزوجة ... 8/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12*
**الابنان ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 -كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12
* 
**الثلاثُ بناتٍ يرثنَ* *مع الابنينِ  هذا الباقي  عصبة بالغير -أي عصبة بهما - ويقسم هذا الباقي بينهم جميعًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى"يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء 11*  
 
*فـائـــدة :* 
 *البنـت الصلبية  لا تُحْجب حجـب حرمـان مـن الميـراث .* 
*ولكنهـا تُحْـرَم مـن الميـراث إذا توفـر فيهـا أحـد موانـع الميـراث  كما لو كانت مرتدة أو قاتلة لمورثها.*
 
*وصورتهـا :* 
*تُوفـيَ عـن : زوجـة ، وبنـت صلبيـة مرتـدة ، وعـم لأب .* 
*الحــل :*  *ـ البنـت الصلبيـة     محرومـة مـن الميـراث لأنهـا مرتــدة . لقـول النبـي ـ صلى الله عليه    وسلم  ـ " لا يـرث المسـلم الكافـر ، ولا الكافـر المسـلم " .  فـلا  تُعَـد    فرعـًا وارثـًا .* 
*فلا ترث ولا تؤثر في ميراث الزوجة 
**ـ الورثــة وتوزيع التركة:
***الزوجة ...  4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12
*** العـم لأب    الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 -كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص  12
*خلاصــة ميــراث البنـت الصلبيــة : 
 1 ـ أنهـا تـرث النصـف إذا انفـردت . 
2 ـأنهـن يرثـن الثلثيـن إذا كـن اثنتيـن أو أكثـر 
3 ـ     يتحــول إرثهـا مـن الفـرض إلـى التعصيــب إذا وُجِـد معهـا عاصــب  لهـا     في درجتها - أي أخ لهـا -ويقسـم بينهمـا للذكـر مثـل حـظ  الأنثييـن .تطبيقات 
*توفيت عن: زوج، وبنت صلبية ،وعم، وابن عم، وخال.
 
*توفيت عن :زوج، وخمس بنات صلبيات، وابن بنت، وعمة، وابن عم .

*توفي عن: زوجة، وبنت، وثلاثة أبناء، وخالة، وابن عمة، وبنت بنت، وابن عم لأب.

 *توفي عن زوجة مسلمة وأنجب منها بنتًا ، وزوجة نصرانية أنجب منها ابنًا ، وعم . ولم تأخذ كل منهما صداقها

*توفيت عن :زوج ، وابنتين ، وابن عم شقيق  ، وعم لأب

*توفيت عن : زوج عاقد عليها فقط ولم يبن بها ولم يعطها صداقها ، وأخ شقيق ، وابن ، وابنتين. 
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*إجابة التطبيقات على ميراث البنت الصلبية
*
*‹—‹—‹—‹—‹—‹***توفيت وتركت زوج وبنت صلبية وعم وابن عم وخال
الحل
الخال: لا ميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
الحجب- 
*ابن العم محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود العم رغم أنهما اتحدا في الجهة - جهة العمومة ، لكن اختلفا في الدرجة فالعم أقرب درجة للمتوفى من ابن العم 
*الزوج محجـوب حجـب نقصـان مـن "النصـف " إلـى " الربـع " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة
 *الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
*الزوج --- 1/4 فرضًا 
لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "
فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ.." النساء 12
*البنت الصلبية 2/1   فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"* العم  الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 /  كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12‹—‹—‹——‹—‹—  ‹

*توفيت وتركت زوج وخمس بنات صلبيات وابن بنت وعمة وابن عم 
الحل
* ابن البت ، والعمة : لا ميراث لهما لأنهما من ذوي الأرحام ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
الحجب- 
*الزوج محجـوب حجـب نقصـان مـن "النصـف " إلـى " الربـع " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة
 *الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
*الزوج --- 4/1 فرضًا
لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "
فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ" النساء 12
*الخمس بنات  3/2 فرضًا 
لتعددهنَّ وعدم وجود عاصب لهنَّ في درجتهنَّ لقوله تعالى  "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء11 
*
** ابن العم  الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 /  كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12**

 ‹—‹—‹——‹—‹—  ‹* 
**توفي وترك زوجة وبنت وثلاثة أبناء وخالة وابن عمة وبنت بنت وابن عم لأب
الحل
*** الخالة وابن العمة وبنت البنت ،: لا ميراث لهم لأنهم من ذوي الأرحام ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
الحجب- 
*ابن العم لأب محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الذكر فجهة البنوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة
*" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى
 ـ الورثــة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة ... 8/1 فرضًا 
** لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12*
* *البنت الصلبية والثلاثة أبناء يرثون الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .
وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي*
*-**الثلاثة أبناء** يرثون الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** "**ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ**"**
**-**البنت الصلبية* *ترث معهم هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة بهم** -* *عصبة بالغير**.**ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى* *"**يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ** "
**فا**ل**آ**يةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معهم* *بالتعصيب** وبينت مقداره* *للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ**"*
*‹—‹—‹——‹—‹—  ‹*
****توفي عن :**زوجة مسلمة* *وأنجب منها* *بنتًا** ، و**زوجة نصرانية* *أنجب منها* *ابن**ًا ، و**عم* *.* *ولم تأخذ كل منهما صداقها**
**الحل**
**أولًا* *يُستقطع صداق الزوجتين المسلمة والنصرانية من التركة ويسلم لهما** .**
**الزوجة النصرانية* *لاميراث** لها** لاختلاف الدين**
**فعـن أسـامة بـن زيــد ، رفعـه إلـى النبـي ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ قـال** : "* *لا يـرثُ المسـلمُ الكافـرَ ، ولا الكافـرُ المسـلمَ**" .**
**صحيح سنن ابن ماجه* */* *ج**: 2 /* *حديث رقم : 2205* */* *ص : 115*
*الابن من النصرانية** إذا كان* *لم يبلغ** فهو يتْبَعُ أباه في الإسلام وبالتالي يرث**.**
**وإذا كان* *بالغًا مسلمًا* *يرث** ،وإن كان* *بالغًا نصرانيًّا* *لا يرث
*
**" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى
*أولًا الحل على فرض أن ابنَهُ من النصرانية غيرُ بالغٍ أو بالغٌ مسلمٌ:
في هذه الحالة العم يحجب بالابن المسلم حجب حرمان لأن جهة البنوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة**
*الزوجة ... 8/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12
***البنت الصلبية والابن يرثون الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحابِ الفروضِ للذكرِ مثل حظ الأنثيين . وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي
**-**الابن* * يرث الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض  - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** "**ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ**"**
**-**البنت الصلبية* *ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به** -* *عصبة بالغير**.**ويقسم هذا الباقي بينهما  للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى* *"**يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ** " 
**فا**ل**آ**يةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه* *بالتعصيب** وبينت مقدارَهُ* *للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ**".
* ثانيًا   الحل على فرض أن ابنَهُ من النصرانية بالغٌ غير مسلمٍ:
في هذه الحالة الابن لا يرث لاختلاف الدين ولا يؤثر على أحدٍ من الورثةِ
*
**الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة ... 8/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12
*البنت الصلبية 2/1   فرضًا
**لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى* * "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
* العم  ---- الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12

**‹—‹—‹——‹—‹—  ‹**
***توفيت عن :زوج ، وابنتين ، وابن عم شقيق  ، وعم لأب
الحل
الحجب
*"ابن العم الشقيق"   محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود العم لأب،فرغم اتحادهما في الجهة - جهة العمومة - لكن اختلفا في درجة القرابة للمتوفى فالعم لأب أقرب درجة للمتوفى من ابن العم الشقيق
*
*** *" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن 
" الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى 
* *ـ الورثــة وتوزيع التركة:*

**الزوجة ... 8/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12*

**البنتان 3/2 فرضًا 
لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما لقوله تعالى  "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء11
** *العم لأب  * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 /  كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12
**‹—‹—‹—‹—‹—‹* **توفيت عن : زوج عاقد عليها فقط ولم يبن بها ولم يعطها صداقَها ، وأخ شقيق ، وابن ، وابنتين.
الحل
أولا يُطالب الزوج بصداق زوجته المتوفاة المعقود عليها فقط - كاملًا -* *ويضاف هذا الصداق على تركتها ويقسم على الورثة بأنصبتهم الشرعية بما فيهم الزوج 
الحجب
*
**"الأخ الشقيق"   محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفاة ،فجهة البنوة مقدمة على جهة الأخوة 
*

**الزوج محجـوب حجـب نقصـان مـن "النصـف " إلـى " الربـع " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة
 *الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
*الزوج    4/1 فرضًا
لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "
فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ" النساء 12
*الابن ، والبنتان يرثون الباقي تعصيبًا  بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين . وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي -الابن يرث الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض  - عصبة بالنفس، لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ"
-البنتان الصلبيتان ترثانِ معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به - عصبة بالغير.ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى "يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لهما معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره؛ للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ"
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثالث عشر* *
**تيسير علم المواريث*
 *تابع* *ميـراث الفـروع الوارثين بالفـرض*
 *ميراث بنت الابن
* *بنـت الابـن هـي* *هي البنت غير المباشرة للمتوفى ؛**فهي** كـل بنـت تنتسـب إلـى المتوفَـى بطريـق ابنـه مهمـا نزلـت درجـة أبيهـا ـ* *الذي هو ابـن المتوفَـى* * ـ فتشـمل بنـت الابـن ، وبنـت ابـن الابـن؛ وهكـذا مهمـا نـزل الابـن* 
*·  * *و**بنــات الابـن** مهمـا نــزل* *الابـن** يأخـذن حكــم البنـات الص**ُّ**ل**ْ**ب**ِ**يـ**َّ**ات إذا لـم يكـن للمتوفـى أبناء مطلقًا* *ـ أي لا ذكـورًا كانـوا ولا إناثـًا ـ* *مـن صلب**ـ**ه مباشـرة .* 
**أدلة ميراث بنت الابن  
**قـال تعالـى "** يُوصِيكُـمُ اللهُ فِـي أَوْلاَدِكُـمْ لِلذَّكَـرِ مِثْـلُ حَـظِّ الأُنثَيَيْـنِ فَـإِن كُـنَّ نِسَـاء فَـوْقَ اثْنَتَيْـنِ فَلَهُـنَّ ثُلُثَـا مَـا تَـرَكَ وَإِن كَانَـتْ وَاحِـدَةً فَلَهَـا النِّصْـفُ    وَلأَبَوَيْـهِ لِكُـلِّ وَاحِـدٍ مِّنْهُمَـا السُّـدُسُ مِمَّـا   تَـرَكَ  إِن كَـانَ لَـهُ وَلَـدٌ فَـإِن لَّـمْ يَكُـن لَّـهُ وَلَـدٌ   وَوَرِثَهُ  أَبَـوَاهُ فَلأُمِّـهِ الثُّلُـثُ فَـإِن كَـانَ لَـهُ   إِخْـوَةٌ  فَلأُمِّـهِ السُّـدُسُ مِـن بَعْـدِ وَصِيَّـةٍ يُوصِـي بِهَـا   أَوْ  دَيْـنٍ آبَآؤُكُـمْ وَأَبناؤُكُـمْ لاَ تَـدْرُونَ أَيُّهُـمْ   أَقْـرَبُ  لَكُـمْ نَفْعـاً فَرِيضَـةً مِّـنَ اللهِ إِنَّ اللهَ كَـانَ   عَلِيمًـا  حَكِيمـاً" .**سورة النساء / آية : 11 . 
بنت الابن ترث لأنها تدلي بعاصب، فتنزل منزلة البنت عند عدم وجود البنت
والدليل على ذلك قول الله تعالى"يُوصِيكُمُ  اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ   مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ فَإِنْ  كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ   فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ  كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ "، وجه الدلالة من الآية هو أن بنت الابن تعتبر من الولد؛ لقول الله تعالى: "فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ "، فدخلت في عموم الأولاد، فقوله تعالى " وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً "، أي: من أولادكم، وبنت الابن من أولادكم.
" مهمات في أحكام المواريث - ميراث البنت "
  للشيخ :               محمد حسن عبد الغفار هنا
*
*-*  سُئِلَ أبو موسى عن ابنةٍ  وابنةِ ابنِ وأختِ ، فقال: للابنةِ النصفُ، وللأختِ النصفُ وائِتِ ابنَ  مسعودٍ فسيُتابِعُني . فسُئِلَ ابنُ مسعودٍ وأُخْبِرَ بقولِ أبي موسى فقال :  لقد ضَلَلْتُ إذًا وما أنا مِن المُهْتَدين ، أقضي فيها بما قضى النبيُّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم:" للابنةِ النصفُ،* *لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" ، فأتَيْنَا أبا موسى فأخبَرْناه بقولِ ابنِ  مسعودٍ، فقال : لا تسألوني ما دامَ هذا الحَبْرُ فيكم".**الراوي    :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                          البخاري                   |       المصدر :          صحيح البخاري**-الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : -صحيح-                        شرح الحديث-الدرر السنية
*
**حالات ميراث بنت الابن 
*
**الحالـة الأولـى :*
 *أنهــا تسـتحق " النصـف " فرضـًا إذا كانـت واحـدة منفـردة ، لقولـه تعالـى " وَإِن كَانَـتْ وَاحِـدَةً فَلَهَـا النِّصْـفُ " .                                              سورة النساء / آية : 11 .
وصورتهــا :
تُوفـيَ عـن : زوجـة ، وبنـت ابـن ، وأخ شـقيق 
**الحـــل  :   * 
*ـ الحجــب :* 
*** *" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى*
*ـ الورثـــة وتوزيع التركة : 
***الزوجة:8/1 فرضًا 
**لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12* 
 **بنت الابن   2/1 فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى* * "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
** *الأخ الشـقيق  الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 - كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12*
**الحالــة الثانيــة :* 
 *أنهـا تــرث " الثلثيـن " فرضـًا هـي ومـن معهـا مـن بنـات الابـن عنـد تعددهـن .* 

*لقولـه تعالـى : " فَـإِن كُـنَّ نِسَـاء فَـوْقَ اثْنَتَيْـنِ فَلَهُـنَّ ثُلُثَـا مَـا تَـرَكَ " .**سورة النساء / آية : 11 .*
****فـائـــدة  :*
 *" بنتـا الابـن " مثـل " بنــات الصلـب  " فـي اسـتحقاقهن الثلثيـن ، سـواء كانتـا " أختيــن " أو " بنتـي عــم "  متحاذيتيـن ؛** فتأخـذان الثلثيـن قياسـًا علـى بنتـي الصلـب** ؛ لأن " بنـت  الابـن " " كالبنـت " عنـد عـدم وجـود البنـت .**الملخص الفقهي / تلخيص صالح بن فوزان / ج : 2 / ص : 213 / بتصرف .*
*وصورتهــا :*
*تُوفـيَ* *عـن** : زوجـة ، وبنتـي ابـن** ، وعــم* *.* 
*الحـــل :* 
*ـ الحجــب :* 
*** *" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث* 
*الورثة وتقسيم التركة:**
*الزوجة8/1     فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
*بنتا الابن * * 3/2 فرضًا 
لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما لقوله تعالى  "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء11. يقسم بينهما بالسوية
*
**العم    * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12

***الحالة الثالثة*
 *  أنهـا تــرث " السـدس " فرضًا ، هـي ومـن معهـا مـن بنـات الابـن اللاتـي فـي درجتهـا مع البنـت الواحـدة الصلبيـة ، تكملـة للثلثيـن الـذي هـو فـرض البنتيـن الصلبيتين  فأكثـر* *للحديث
**"سُئِلَ أبو موسى عن ابنةٍ وابنةِ ابنِ وأختِ ، فقال: للابنةِ النصفُ،  وللأختِ النصفُ وائِتِ ابنَ مسعودٍ فسيُتابِعُني . فسُئِلَ ابنُ مسعودٍ  وأُخْبِرَ بقولِ أبي موسى فقال : لقد ضَلَلْتُ إذًا وما أنا مِن  المُهْتَدين ، أقضي فيها بما قضى النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" ، فَأَتَيْنَا  أبا موسى فأخبَرْناه بقولِ ابنِ مسعودٍ، فقال : لا تسألوني ما دامَ هذا  الحَبْرُ فيكم.*
*الراوي    :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                          البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري**- الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح- شرح الحديث       *  *الدرر السنية 
** وصورتهــا :
1 ـ  تُوفـيَ عـن : زوجـة ، وبنـت صلبية ، وبنت ابن ، وعــم . 
الحـــل : 
o الحجــب 
*" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى.
*"بنت      الابـن " محجوبة حجـب نقصـان من " النصـف "  إلـى " السـدس " لوجـود "البنت الصلبية " الأقرب منها درجة للمتوفى .
* الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة8/1    فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
 *البنت الصلبية    2/1        فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
*بنت الابن  6/1  فرضًا
 تكملـة للثلثيـن الـذي هـو فـرض البنتيـن الصلبيتين  فأكثـر للحديث 
"للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" الراوي     :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                           البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري- الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح- شرح الحديث         الدرر السنية

*العم     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12
2- توفي عن : زوجة ، وبنت صلبية ، وبنتي ابن ، وعم
الحل
oالحجــب 
o" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى.
* الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة8/1         فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
 *البنت الصلبية    2/1   فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
*بنتا الابن  6/1  فرضًا
 تكملـة للثلثيـن الـذي هـو فـرض البنتيـن الصلبيتين  فأكثـر للحديث 
"للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" الراوي      :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                            البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري- الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح- شرح الحديث         الدرر السنية
يقسم بينهما بالسوية.
*العم     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12  

3- توفي عن : زوجـة ، وبنـت ابـن ، و بنـت ابـن ابـن ، وعــم 
الحل
oالحجــب 
o" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى.
*"بنت ابن     الابـن " محجوبة حجـب نقصـان من " النصـف "  إلـى " السـدس " لوجـود " بنت الابن " الأقرب منها درجة للمتوفى 
* الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة8/1  فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
 *بنت الابن     2/1    فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
*بنتا  ابن الابن  6/1  فرضًا
 تكملـة للثلثيـن الـذي هـو فـرض البنتيـن الصلبيتين  فأكثـر للحديث 
"للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" الراوي       :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                             البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري- الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح- شرح الحديث         الدرر السنيةيقسم بينهما بالسوية 
*العم     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

**الحالــة الرابعــة : 
  إذا وجــد مـع " بنـت الابـن " ؛ " ابـن ابـن " فـي درجتهــا ، أو " ابـن ابـن ابـن " أنـزل منهـا فـي درجـة القرابـة للمتوفـى ، وكانـت هـي محتاجـة إليـه لتـرث ، 
ـ فإنـه يــرث الباقـي تعصيبـًا بعـد أصحــاب الفـروض ، لقــول النبــي ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ : " ألحقـوا الفـرائض بأهلهـا فمـا بقـي فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ " . 
ـ وتـرث معـه " بنـت الابـن " عصبـة بالغيـر ، طبقـًا للقواعـد العامـة للميـراث . 
ـ ويقسـم هذا الباقـي للذكـر مثـل حـظ الأنثييـن ، لقولـه تعالـى" يُوصِيكُـمُ اللهُ فِـي أَوْلاَدِكُـمْ لِلذَّكَـرِ مِثْـلُ حَـظِّ الأُنثَيَيْـنِ " . سورة النساء / آية : 11 . 
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ"
فـائــدة :
 ـــــــيلاحـظ أن " ابـن الابـن " الـذي يعصـب " بنـت الابـن " ؛ قـد يكـون " أخاهـا " ، وقـد يكـون " ابـن عمهـا " . 
وكذلـك " ابـن ابـن الابـن " الـذي هـو أنـزل منهـا ورغـم ذلـك يعصبهـا لاحتياجهـا لـه لتـرث ، قـد يكـون " ابـن أخيهـا " وقـد يكـون " ابـن ابـن عمهـا " .والعبرة بنسبة الورثة للمتوفى بقطع النظر عن علاقة الورثة ببعضهم
**وصورتهـا :**
1 ـ  تُوفـيَ عـن : زوجـة ، وبنـت ابـن ، وابـن ابـن.**الحل*
*oالحجــب 
o" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى.
** ـ الورثــة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة ... 8/1    فرضًا 
** لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12*
* *بنت الابن و ابن الابن     يرثانِ الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .
وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي
** * ابن الابن   * *يرث * *الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** "**ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ**"**
**-**بنت الابن* *ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به** -* *عصبة بالغير**.**ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى* *"**يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ** "
**فا**ل**آ**يةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه* *بالتعصيب** وبينت مقداره* *للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ**"
- توفي عن : زوجـة ،، وابنـة ، وبنـت ابـن ، وابـن ابـن ابـن . 
الحل
oالحجــب 
o" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث  مطلقًا للمتوفى.
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة 8/1     فرضًا 
 لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 
 *الابنة       2/1     فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
*بنت الابن  6/1  فرضًا
 تكملـة للثلثيـن الـذي هـو فـرض البنتيـن الصلبيتين  فأكثـر للحديث 
"للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" الراوي       :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                             البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري- الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح- شرح الحديث         الدرر السنية
*ابن ابن الابن"         الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12

3- توفي عن : زوجـة ،، وبنتيـن ، وبنـت ابـن ، وابـن ابـن ابـن 
الحل
oالحجــب 
o" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث مطلقًا للمتوفى.
الورثة وتقسيم التركة:
*الزوجة8/1       فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12  
*البنتان 3/2 فرضًا 
لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما لقوله تعالى  "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء 11 . يقسم بينهما بالسوية
* بنت الابن و ابن ابن الابن"    يرثا الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي
*ابن ابن الابن     يرث الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص12
، وثرث معه "بنت الابن  "   هذا الباقي عصبة بالغير -أي عصبة به -رغم أنه أنزل منها في درجة القرابة للمتوفى ، ولكنها محتاجة إليه لترث لاستغراق البنات الصلبيات للفرض المقدر لهن ، ويقسم هذا الباقي بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثثين لقوله تعالى"يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء11 . فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ"

*حجــب بنــت الابـن  : 
 أ ـ تُحجـب " بنـت الابـن " حجـب حرمـان إذا وجـد " ابـن " للمتـوفَى أو " ابـن ابـن " أعلـى منهـا فـي الدرجـة  .
  وصورتهـا : 
1 ـ  تُوفـيَ عـن : زوجـة ، وبنـت ، وابـن ، وبنـت ابـن . 
الحل
oالحجــب 
"بنت الابن" محجوبة حجب حرمان من الإرث بالفرض أو التعصيب لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر الأعلى منها درجة
o" الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث  مطلقًا للمتوفى
ـ الورثــة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة 8/1    فرضًا 
 لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
 * "البنت و الابن "     يرثانِ باقي التركة تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .
وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي
 *  الابن يرث    الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ"
-البنت     ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به - عصبة بالغير.ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى "يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره 
 
ب ـ تحجـب " بنـت الابـن " حجـب حرمـان فـي حالـة وجـود "بنتيـن صلبيتيـن" أو أكثــر ، أو وجـود " بنـات ابـن " أعـلى منهـا درجـةً ، بشـرط أن لا يوجـد مـع " بنـت الابـن " عاصـب لهـا فـي درجتهـا أو أنـزل منهـا . 
وصورتهـا :
1 ـ تُوفـيَ عـن : زوجـة ، وبنتيـن صلبيتيـن ، وبنـت ابـن، وعـم . 
الحـــل :
ـ الحجــب 
"بنت الابن" محجوبة حجب حرمان لاستغراق البنات الصلبيات للفرض المقدر لهن
"الزوجـة " محجوبـة حجـب نقصـان مـن 
" الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى 
ـ الورثــة وتوزيع التركة:
* "الزوجة "   8/1 فرضًا
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
* "البنتان الصلبيتان  " 3/2 فرضًا
لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء 11  . يقسم بينهما بالسوية
*"العم"      يرث الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس - لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ"
ج ـ  تحجــب " بنـت الابـن " حجـب نقصـان مـن " النصـف " إلـى " السـدس " إذا وُجــد معهـا فـرع وارث مؤنـث أعلـى منهـا فـي الدرجـة .
وسبق التطبيق على ذلك 
خلاصـــة ميــراث بنــت الابــن  : 
 1 ـ أنهـا تـرث ( النصـف ) ---> إذا انفـردت عنـد عـدم وجـود " بنـات صلبيـات " . 
2 ـ أنهـن يرثـن ( الثلثيـن ) ---> إذا كـن اثنتيـن أو أكثـر عند عـدم وجـود " بنـات صلبيـات " .
3 ـ أنهـا تــرث ( السـدس ) ---> تكملــة الثلثيـن إذا وجــد معهـا " بنـت صلبيـة " واحـدة أو " بنـت ابـن " أعلـى منهـا فـي الدرجـة . 
4 ـ أنهـا ( لا تـرث شـيئًا ) ---> 

1 ـ إذا وجـد معهـا " بنتـان صلبيتـان " أو أكثـر لاسـتغراقهما 
 للفـرض المقـدر للبنـات وليـس معهـا عاصـب . 

2 ـ إذا وجـد معهـا " بنتـا ابـن " أو أكثـر أعلـى منهـا فـي  
 الدرجـة وليـس معهـا عاصـب . 

3ـ إذا وجـد معهـا " ابـن " أو " ابـن ابـن " أعلـى منهـا فـي الدرجـة .

 5 ـ يتحـول إرثهـا : مـن الفـرض إلـى التعصيـب إذا وجـد معهـا عاصـب لهـا : 
  1 ـ  فـي درجتهـا " أخ " لهـا أو " ابـن عـم " لهـا . 
 2 ـ أنـزل منهـا درجـةً " ابـن أخ " لهـا أو " ابـن ابـن عـم " لهـا 
 إذا لـم يبـق لهـا فـرض وتكـون محتاجـة لعاصـب لتـرث .  و الآن مع مزيد من التطبيقات 
 * توفيت عن : زوج ، وبنت ابن ،وبنت ابن ابن ، وخال، وعم.
* توفي عن: زوجتين ، وبنتين صلبيتين ، وبنت ابن ،وابن ابن، وعمة، وابن عم .
*توفي عن : زوجة ، وبنت صلبية ، وبنتي ابن ، وبنت ابن ابن ، وأخ شقيق ، وأخ لأب ، وعم لأب.
*توفيت عن : زوج ، وابن بنت ، وبنتي ابن ، وبنت ابن ابن ، وابن ابن ابن ابن ، وابن عم لأب .
* توفي عن : زوجة معقود عليها فقط ، وزوجة نصرانية ، وزوجة لم تأخذ صداقها ، وابن بنت ، وبنتي ابن ، وابن صلبي ، وابن قاتل أبيه - نسأل الله العافية-.
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الرابع عشر* 
*تيسير علم المواريث*
*إجابة تطبيقات بنت الابن*
 ** توفيت عن : زوج ، وبنت ابن ،وبنت ابن ابن ، وخال، وعم.*
 * الحل*
 * الخال : لاميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.*
 * الحجب:*
 * "الزوج "محجوب حجب نقصان من "النصف" إلى "الربع"لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.*
 * الورثة وتوزيع التركة*
 **الزوج    1/4 فرضًا*
 * لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "...*
 * فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ.." النساء 12*
 **بنت الابن * *2/1 فرضًا* 
 * لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"*
**بنت ابن الابن   * *  6/1  فرضًا*
*تكملـة للثلثيـن الـذي هـو فـرض البنتيـن   فأكثـر للحديث "للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" الراوي           :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                                 البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح    البخاري- الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح- شرح الحديث         الدرر السنية*
* *العم        الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "*
* فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12.
** * توفي عن: زوجتين ، وبنتين صلبيتين ، وبنت ابن ،وابن ابن، وعمة، وابن عم .**الحل* *العمة لا ميراث لها لأنها من ذوي الأرحام ،ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.**الحجب*** الزوجتان محجوبتان حجب نقصان مـن* *" الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى* 
*   *ابن العم  محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى،فجهة البنوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة**ـ الورثــة وتوزيع التركة:*** "الزوجتان "   8/1 فرضًا**لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12 . يقسم بينهما بالسوية*
*   * "البنتان الصلبيتان  " 3/2 فرضًا**لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء 11  . يقسم بينهما بالسوية*
*   * بنت ابن ،وابن ابن   يرثانِ باقي التركة تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .**وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي***  ابن الابن يرث  الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ"**- بنت الابن  ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به - عصبة بالغير.ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى "يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "**فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره* 
*  *توفي عن : زوجة ، وبنت صلبية ، وبنتي ابن ، وبنت ابن ابن ، وأخ شقيق ، وأخ لأب ، وعم لأب**الحل* *الحجب***بنت ابن ابن محجوبة حجب حرمان لاستغراق الفرع الوارث المؤنث فرضهن "3/2 التركة " ، وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها أو أنزل منها .*
*   * الأخ لأب  محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأخ الشقيق ، رغم اتحادهما في جهة الأخوة لكن اختلفا في قوة القرابة للمتوفى، فالشقيق ذو قرابتين  للمتوفى "الأم والأب" والأخ لأب ذو قرابة واحدة للمتوفى " الأب فقط"*
*  *العم لأب  محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأخ الشقيق ، فجهة الأخوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة*
*   *الزوجة محجوبة حجب نقصان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى* 
*   ـ الورثــة وتوزيع التركة:*
*   * "الزوجة "   8/1 فرضًا**لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12*
*  *البنت الصلبية        2/1 فرضًا* *لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"*
*   *بنتا الابن  6/1  فرضًا**تكملـة للثلثيـن الـذي هـو فـرض البنتيـن الصلبيتين  فأكثـر للحديث* *"للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" الراوي           :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                                 البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح    البخاري- الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح- شرح الحديث         الدرر السنيةيقسم بينهما بالسوية*
*   *الأخ الشقيق          الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "**فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12.


*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

**توفيت عن : زوج ، وابن بنت ، وبنتي ابن ، وبنت ابن ابن ، وابن ابن ابن ابن ، وابن عم لأب .*
* الحل* 
* الحجب* 
**ابن البنت  لا ميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ،ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.*
** ابن العم لأب    محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى،فجهة البنوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة.*
* "الزوج "محجوب حجب نقصان من "النصف" إلى "الربع"لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.*
* الورثة وتوزيع التركة*
**الزوج    1/4 فرضًا*
* لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "...*
* فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ.." النساء 12** 
* *بنتا الابن 3/2   فرضًا*
*لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ"النساء 11.  يقسم بينهما بالسوية*
* * بنت ابن الابن ، وابن ابن ابن الابن   يرثان الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي*
**ابن ابن ابن الابن يرث الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "*
*فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص12*
*، وثرث معه "بنت ابن الابن  " هذا الباقي عصبة بالغير -أي عصبة به -رغم أنه أنزل منها في درجة القرابة للمتوفى ، ولكنها محتاجة إليه لترث لاستغراق الفرع الوارث المؤنث للفرض المقدر لهن " 3/2 التركة "، ويقسم هذا الباقي بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثثين لقوله تعالى"يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء11 . فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ".
*** توفي عن : زوجة معقود عليها فقط ، وزوجة نصرانية ، وزوجة لم تأخذ صداقها ، وابن بنت ، وبنتي ابن ، وابن صلبي ، وابن قاتل أبيه - نسأل الله العافية-.

* *الحل
 أولًا يُستقطع صداق الزوجة  من التركة ويسلم لها

*الزوجة النصرانية لاميراث لها لاختلاف الدين

فعـن أسـامة بـن زيــد ، رفعـه إلـى النبـي ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ قـال : " لا يـرثُ المسـلمُ الكافـرَ ، ولا الكافـرُ المسـلمَ" .

صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج: 2 / حديث رقم : 2205 / ص :    115

* الابن قاتل أبيه : محروم من الميراث 

صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج : 2 / ص : 117 / حديث رقم : 2211 

* فعــن أبـي هريـرةَ ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ، عـن رسـولِ اللهِ ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ أنه قالَ : " القاتـلُ لا يـرثُ " الحجب
*ابن البنت لا ميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ،ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات

*بنتا الابن محجوبتان حجب حرمان لوجود الابن الصلبي

* الزوجتان " محجوبـتان حجـب نقصـان مـن " الربـع " إلـى " الثمـن " لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفى.
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجتان  8/1 فرضًا    لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12يقسم بينهما بالسوية.
* الابن الصلبي الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقـوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَـا فمـا بقـيَ فلأولـى رجـلٍ ذكـرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص12



*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بكِ أخيتي أم أبي التراب ، وبارك فيكِ .
واصلي أختاه وصلك الله لهداه .

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*بارك الله فيك 
**أختي أم أروى المكية**
 نسأل الله الفتح والقبول*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

نفع الله بكِ أختنا الحبيبة أم أبي التراب .
نقل نافع ، نفعنا الله وإياكِ بما علمنا .

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*آمين وإياك
 أختي /أم رفيدة المسلمة
نسأل الله الإخلاص والقبول والنفع للجميع
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*ميراث الإخوة 
*
*أولاً :* *ميراث الأخت الشقيقة**.*
*ثانيـًا : ميراث الأخت لأب .* 
*ثالثـًا : ميراث الإخوة والأخوات لأم .
**أولاً :* *ميراث الأخت الشقيقة*
 *الأخت الشقيقة هي كل أنثى تنتسب إلى المُوَرِّث بواسطة أبيه وأمه مباشرة .
*أدلة ميراث الأخ الشقيق والأخت الشقيقة 
قال تعالى"يَسْتَفْتُونَك   قُلِ اللّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلاَلَةِ إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهَا وَلَدٌ فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ أَن تَضِلُّواْ وَاللّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ "النساء176.
*
*-*  سُئِلَ أبو موسى عن ابنةٍ  وابنةِ ابنِ وأختِ ، فقال: للابنةِ النصفُ، وللأختِ النصفُ وائِتِ ابنَ  مسعودٍ فسيُتابِعُني . فسُئِلَ ابنُ مسعودٍ وأُخْبِرَ بقولِ أبي موسى فقال :  لقد ضَلَلْتُ إذًا وما أنا مِن المُهْتَدين ، أقضي فيها بما قضى النبيُّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم:"** للابنةِ النصفُ**،* *لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ** وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" ، فأتَيْنَا أبا موسى فأخبَرْناه بقولِ ابنِ  مسعودٍ، فقال : لا تسألوني ما دامَ هذا الحَبْرُ فيكم".**الراوي      :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                            البخاري                   |       المصدر :          صحيح البخاري**-الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : -صحيح-                        شرح الحديث-الدرر السنية
*
 *o**حالات ميراث* *الأخت الشقيقة**o*
 * o الحالة الأولى :*
*أنها تستحق " النصف " فرضًا  ،* *وذلك إذا كانت واحدة منفردة ليس معها "* *أخ شقيق** " ، وليس للمتوفى* *فرع وارث مطلقًا** " أي لا مذكر ولا مؤنث " ، ولا يوجد "* *أب** " لقوله تعالى"** إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ "**النساء176
*
*oوصورتها : 
تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأخت شقيقة ، وعم .
الحل
الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
**o الأخت شقيقة   2/1 فرضًا
**لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى  ولا أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ* *النساء176 
o**العم   الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12**

**oالحالة الثانية :* 
*أنها ترث* *"**الثلثي**ن**"** فرضًا  :**  وذلك إذا وُجدت معها " *  *أخت شقيقة   "* *أخـ**رى أو* *أي عدد من الأخوات فوق اثنتين* *..... ولم يكن معهن* *"* *أخ شقيق** " ،* *ولم يك**ن للمتوفى فرع وارث مطلق**ًا ، ولا يوجد " أب "* 
*الدليل قوله تعالى  "**فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"النساء 176
**وصورتها :*
*تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأختينِ شقيقتين ، وعم .* 
*الح**ل :* 
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
***الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء**12**
*الأختان الشقيقتان   3/2   فرضًا 
لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما بنفس الدرجة.لقوله تعالى* *"فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"النساء 176*
**العـم   * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12** 
**
**oالحالة الثالثة :*
* أنها ترث " بالتعصيب بالغير " ، وذلك بسبب وجود أخ شـقيق أو إخوة أشقاء - أي بسبب وجود عاصب لها في درجتها- .*

*الدليل  قوله تعالى  "**وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "**النساء 176
وصورتها
* *تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأخ شقيق ، وعم .*
*  الحل 
الحجب "العم "محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأخ الشقيق فجهة الأخوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة .
الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*
**الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*الأخت الشقيقة والأخ الشقيق * *  يرثانِ الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .  وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي  :
*  الأخ الشقيق  يرث  الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذـرٍ"
-الأخت الشقيقة ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به - عصبة بالغير.ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى  "* *وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ 
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ".*  
 *الحالة الرابعة :* 
 *أنها ترث* *"* *بالتعصيب م**ع الغير* *"**،وذلك بسبب وجود فرع وارث   مؤن**ث* *للمتوفى  " بنت أو بنت ابن* *مهما نزل الابن ،* *منفردات أو متعددات " .* 
 *·**الفرع الوارث المؤن**ـ**ث ـ  يرثن بالفرض  على حسب أنصبتهم الشرعية - نصف أو ثلثان-.* 
 *"* *والأخت أو الأخوات الشقيقات** "** ينزلن منزلة العصبة تنزي**لاً اعتباري**ًا** - عصبة مع الغير -، فتأخذ* *"* *الأخت الشقيقة** "* * منزلة* *"* *الأخ الشقيق* *"* *وقوت**ه في الإرث والحجب  .* 
 *ال**دلي**ل :* 
 ** قال عبد الله : لأقضينَّ فيها بقضاء النبي* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** ، أو قال : قال النبي* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** : "للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت "* 
*صحيح البخاري ـ فتح الباري / ج : 12 / كتاب : الفرائض / باب  12  : ميراث الأخوات مع البنات** عصبة / حديث رقم : 6742 / ص : 25 .* *وصورته**ا*
 *تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وبنت ، وأخت شـقيقة* 
 *الحل* 
 *الحجب* 
 *الزوجة : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث  مطلقًا للمتوفى.
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*
** "الزوجة "   8/1 فرضًا
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
** *الابنة       2/1 فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"وللحديث "*
*للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ"
** * الأخت الشقيقة  الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى للحديث "* *للابنةِ النصفُ**،* *لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ** وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ". 
*
* الحجب  : *  
*ت**ُ**ح**ْ**ج**َ**بُ* *"* *الأختُ الشقيقة**ُ " حجب حرمان* *بالفرع الوارث المذك**ر ،* *و"* *بالأب* *"* *، أما حجبها بالجد فعلى خلاف* *:* 
*الرأي* *الأول :** أن الجد الصحيح يحجب الإخوة والأخوات عمومًا ..... فالجد أب ، ولذا كان النبي ـ* *صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم** ـ يقول  " أنا ابن عبد المطلب " .* 
*متفق عليه ـ الوجيز ص : 418 .
** وعبد المطلب كان جده وليس أب**ا**ه .* 
*الرأي ا**لثاني**  : لا يحجبهم وينازلهم منزلة الأخ على ألا يقل نصيبه عن 1/6 الترك**ة .*

*لكن الجد يحجب الإخوة لأم في كل الحالات والآراء .* 

**   *   *   *   **

*oتطبيقات على الأخت الشقيقة**o* 
 
**هلك عن زوجة ،وأخت شقيقة، وابن أخت شقيقة، وابن عم 
*هلك هالك عن زوجة، وأختين شقيقتين ،وابن أخ شقيق ، وأخ لأب
*هلك هالك عن زوجة، وبنت ابن ،وثلاث أخوات شقيقات ، وعم.
* هلكت عن زوج ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأخ لأب
*هلكت عن زوج ، وثلاث أخوات شقيقات ، وأخ شقيق ،وابن صلبي .
*هلكت عن زوج  ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأخ شقيق ، وعم ، وخال*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الخامس عشر 
تيسير علم المواريث
إجابة تطبيقات الأخت الشقيقة
*
*oتطبيقات على الأخت الشقيقة**o* 

 **هلك عن زوجة ،وأخت شقيقة، وابن أخت شقيقة، وابن عم .
الحل
ابن الأخت الشقيقة* *لاميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ،ووجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.**
الورثة و**توزيع التركة**
*الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
**o الأخت الشقيقة   2/1  فرضًا
**لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى  ولا أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ* *النساء176 
o** ابن العم    الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12**
**o o o o o o o*
**هلك هالك عن زوجة، وأختين شقيقتين ،وابن أخ شقيق ، وأخ لأب.
الحل 
الحجب : ابن الأخ الشقيق: محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأخ لأب رغم اتحادهما في جهة الإخوة لكن اختلفا في الدرجة ،فالأخ لأب أقرب في درجة القرابة للمتوفى من ابن الأخ الشقيق
**الورثة و**توزيع التركة**
**oالزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
**o الأختان الشقيقتان   3/2   فرضًا 
لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما بنفس الدرجة.لقوله تعالى* *"فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"النساء 176
*
*o الأخ لأب    * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12** 
**
**o o o o o o o
***هلك هالك عن زوجة، وبنت ابن ،وثلاث أخوات شقيقات ، وعم.
الحل 
**الحجب :**العم* *محجوب* *حجب حرمان** بالأخوات الشقيقات** لأنهن نزلن منزلة الإخوة الأشقاء تنزيلا اعتباريًا فيرثن كما يرثوا ويحجبن من يحجبون. وجهة الأخوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة* *.
**" الزوجة " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث  مطلقًا للمتوفى.
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*
*o "الزوجة "   8/1 فرضًا
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
**o بنت الابن        2/1 فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"وللحديث "*
*للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ"
**o* *الثلاث أخوات الشقيقات   الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى للحديث "* *للابنةِ النصفُ**،* *لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ** وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ".* *يقسم بينهن بالسوية**
*
*o o o o o o o
*** هلكت عن زوج ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأخ لأب
الحل
**o الزوج  2/1* *فرضًا** 
*
*لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ "سورة النساء / آية :12

**o الأخت شقيقة   2/1 فرضًا
**لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى  ولا أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ* *النساء176 
o**الأخ لأب   الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12**
* 
*لكن لن يتبقى له شيئا لاستغراق أصحاب الفروض التركة*
*
o* *o** o* *o* *o** o** o

*
 **هلكت عن زوج ، وثلاث أخوات شقيقات ، وأخ شقيق ،وابن صلبي .
الحل 
الحجب :
***الأخ شقيق* *محجوب** حجب حرمان** لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى فجهة البنوة مقدمة على جهة الأخوة .
**الثلاث أخوات الشقيقات * *محجوبات** حجب حرمان** لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى .فشرط إرثهن الكلالة أي عدم وجود فرع مذكر للمتوفى ولا أب 
قال تعالى:"يَسْتَفْتُونَك   قُلِ اللّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلاَلَةِ إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهَا وَلَدٌ فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ أَن تَضِلُّواْ وَاللّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ "النساء176*
*الزوج : محجوب حجب نقصان من "النصف " إلى " الربع " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة*
*o الزوج 4/1* *فرضًا** 
**لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.لقوله تعالى "**فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ.." النساء 12 "سورة النساء / آية : 12

*** الابن الصلبي  * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
**o* *o** o* *o* *o** o** o
***هلكت عن زوج  ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأخ شقيق ، وعم ، وخال
**الحل* *
الخال :** لاميراث له لأنه من** ذوي الأرحام** ، ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات
**الحجب**
*العم* * محجوب** حجب حرمان** لوجود الأخ الشقيق للمتوفى فجهة الأخوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة 
**الورثة وتوزيع التركة*
*o الزوج  2/1* *فرضًا** 
**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ "سورة النساء / آية : 12
*
**الأخت الشقيقة ، والأخ الشقيق* * يرثان الباقي تعصيبًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .** تفصيل ذلك كالآتي
***  الأخ الشقيق  يرث  الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"
-الأخت الشقيقة ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به - عصبة بالغير.ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى  "* *وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ"النساء:176. 
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ".*  

*o* *o** o* *o* *o** o** o*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

* ثانيًا : ميراث الأخت لأب
**الأخت لأب هي كل أنثى شاركت المُوَرِّث في الانتساب المباشر إلى أبيه  فقط ؛ دون أمه .**
*أدلة ميراث الأخ لأب والأخت لأب: 
قال تعالى:"يَسْتَفْتُونَك   قُلِ اللّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلاَلَةِ إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهَا وَلَدٌ فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ يُبَيِّنُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ أَن تَضِلُّواْ وَاللّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ "النساء176
*-  سُئِلَ أبو موسى عن ابنةٍ  وابنةِ ابنِ وأختِ ، فقال: للابنةِ النصفُ، وللأختِ النصفُ وائِتِ ابنَ  مسعودٍ فسيُتابِعُني . فسُئِلَ ابنُ مسعودٍ وأُخْبِرَ بقولِ أبي موسى فقال :  لقد ضَلَلْتُ إذًا وما أنا مِن المُهْتَدين ، أقضي فيها بما قضى النبيُّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم:" للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" ، فأتَيْنَا أبا موسى فأخبَرْناه بقولِ ابنِ  مسعودٍ، فقال : لا تسألوني ما دامَ هذا الحَبْرُ فيكم".الراوي       :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                             البخاري                   |       المصدر :          صحيح البخاري-الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : -صحيح-                        شرح الحديث-الدرر السنية
*
*o**حالات ميراث* *الأخت لأب**o**
**  o الحالة الأولى
**أنها تستحق " النصف " فرضًا  ،* *وذلك إذا كانت واحدة منفردة ليس معها "* *أخ لأب** " ، وليس للمتوفى* *فرع وارث مطلقًا** " أي لا مذكر ولا مؤنث " ، ولا يوجد "* *أب** " ولا يوجد أخ شقيق أو أخت شقيقة . لقوله تعالى"** إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ "**النساء176*
*oوصورتها :* **تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، و أخت لأب** ، وعم أب أب .
الحل 
الورثة و**توزيع الأنصبة
***الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
**o الأخت لأب     2/1 فرضًا
**لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى  ولا أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ* *النساء176 
o**عم أب الأب     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12**
*
**الحالة الثانية* 
*أنها ترث* *"**الثلثي**ن**"** فرضًا  :**  وذلك إذا وُجِدَت معها " *  *أخت لأب   "* *أخـ**رى أو* *أي عدد من الأخوات لأب فوق اثنتين* *، يقسم بينهن بالسوية ؛ولم يكن معهن* *"* *أخ لأب** " ،* *ولم يك**ن للمتوفى فرع وارث مطلق**ًا - أي لاذكر ولا أنثى-، ولا يوجد " أب " .*
*الدليل قوله تعالى  "**فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"النساء 176* 
*وصورته**ا*
*تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وأختين لأب** ، وابن عم* *.* 
 *الحل*
*الورثة وتوزيع الأنصبة
*الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*الأختان لأب    3/2   فرضًا 
لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما .لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"النساء 176
يقسم بينهما بالسوية  
 *ابن العم     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
*الحالة الثالثة  
أنها ترث "السدس" فرضًا  :  وذلك إذا وُجِدت  "الأخت لأب" مع "الأخت" الشقيقة ،ترث* *"الأخت لأب" " السدس " تكملة  الثلثين ، أي ينتقل ميراث " الأخت لأب " من " النصف " إلى " السدس " - حجب نقصان - ، بوجود " الأخت الشقيقة " ، والدليل على ذلك :**  إجماع العلماء كما حكاه غير واحد ، وقياسها على " بنت الابن " مع  " بنت الصلب "** .
الملخص الفقهي / تلخيص : صالح بن فوزان . / ج : 2 / ص : 216 / بتصرف .
* قال عبد الله : لأقضينَّ فيها بقضاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو  قال : قال النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ  " للابنة النصف ، ولابنة  الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت " 
صحيح البخاري ـ فتح الباري / ج : 12 / كتاب : الفرائض / باب : 12  : ميراث الأخوات مع البنات عصبة / حديث رقم : 6742 / ص : 25 .
وصورتها :
تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأخت لأب ، وابن عم لأب . 
**الحل
الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
**o الأخت الشقيقة   2/1 فرضًا
**لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى  ولا أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ* *النساء176 

**o * *الأخت لأب* * 6/1  فرضًا
 تكملة للثلثين* * لإجماع العلماء كما حكاه غير واحد ، وقياسها على "* *بنت الابن** " مع  "* *بنت الصلب** "للحديث "** " للابنة النصف ، ولابنة  الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت "*
*oابن العم لأب  * * الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12**
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

**الحالة الرابعة* 
*  ترث  الأخت لأب" بالتعصيب " إذا وجد معها أخ لأب ، أو أكثر - أي عاصب لها في درجتها ، للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .عصبة بالغير . لقوله تعالى " وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء176 .
 مع ملاحظة عدم وجود الأب ، والفرع الوارث المذكر ، والإخوة الأشقاء .
وصورتها*
* 1 ـ  تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأخت لأب ، وأخ لأب .
الحل :* *
الورثة وتوزيع الأنصبة
*الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*الأخت لأب والأخ لأب يرثون الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض . وتفصيل ذلك:

-الأخ لأب يرث الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"
-الأخت لأب  ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به - عصبة بالغير.ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى  " وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ"النساء 176. 
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ"
2 ـ  تُوفيَ* *عن** :**زوجة ،**وأخت شقيقة ،**وأختين لأب ،** وأخ لأب* *، وبنت أخ لأم** .*
*الحل :* 
 *ـ  " بنت الأخ لأم " لا ميراث لها ، لأنها من ذوي الأرحام، ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
***الورثة* *و**توزيع التركة*
**الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
**o الأخت الشقيقة   2/1 فرضًا
**لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى  ولا أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ* *النساء176* *

**o * *الأختان لأب والأخ لأب  * 
* يرثون الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي 
 *  الأخ لأب يرث  الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"
-**الأختان لأب ترثانِ معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به - عصبة بالغير.ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى  "* *وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ"النساء 176 . 
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ".*  

**الحالة الخامسة * *ترث  الأخت لأب* *"* *بالتعصيب* *"* *: عص**ب**ة مع الغير : وذلك عند وجود فرع وارث مؤنث للمتوفى* *"* *بنت** "** أو* *"* *بنت ابن* *"* *وإن نزل* *"* *الابن** "** ، منفردات أو متعددات يأخذن نصيبهن فرض**ًا** ، وما بق**ي** يكون**"** للأخ**ت** لأب "** أو* *"* *للأخوات لأب* *"* *  فالفرع الوارث المؤنث * * يُ**ن**ِ**زلهن منزلة العصبة ، تنزيلا**ً** اعتباري**ًا** ، فتأخذ* *"* *الأخت لأب* *"* *منزل**ة* *"* *الأخ لأب* *" وقوته في الإرث والحجب* 
*الدليل :* 
** قال عبد الله : لأقضينَّ فيها بقضاء النبي* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** ، أو قال : قال النبي ـ* *صلى الله عليه وسلم* *ـ  " للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت " .*
* صحيح البخاري ـ فتح الباري / ج : 12 / كتاب : الفرائض / باب  12 : ميراث الأخوات مع البنات عصبة /**حديث رقم : 6742 / ص : 25 .* 

*وصورتها  :*
*تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وبنت* *،* *وأخت لأب* *.*
*الحل* 
*ـ* *الحجب :*
*** * الزوجة : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى.*

** الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة8/1   فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12.
*
* *البنت الصلبية    2/1 فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
*** الأخت لأب* *  الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى للحديث "* *للابنةِ النصفُ**،* *لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ** وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ".*
*  فالفرع الوارث المؤنث   يُنِزلهن منزلة العصبة ، تنزيلاً اعتباريًا ، فتأخذ " الأخت لأب " منزلة " الأخ لأب " وقوته في الإرث والحجب *

----------


## أم أبي التراب

**حجب الأخت لأب*
 *أولاً : حجب الحرمان :* 
 *1 ـ وجود الأب .    2 ـ وجود الفرع الوارث المذكر .** 3 ـ وجود الأخ الشقيق . 4 ـ وجود الأختين الشقيقتين فأكثر .**5  ـ وجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث مع الأخت الشقيقة ؛ عصبة مع الغير .
**-ويرى أبو حنيفة حجب الأخت لأب بالجد الصحيح " الرأي الأول " .* 
*-ويرى الصاحبان أنها ترث مع الجد على ما سيأتي تفصيله في الجد"الرأي الثاني". * 
 *وصورته**ا :* 
*تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وبنت ، وأخت لأب ، وأخت شقيقة .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ الحجب :* 
** * *" الأخت لأب " محجوبة حجب حرمان " بالأخت الشقيقة " لأنها أخذت قوة " الأخ الشقيق " في الإرث والحجب لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث " عصبة مع الغير "* 

*** *" الزوجة " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث* 

*ـ*** الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة8/1   فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
*
* *البنت الصلبية    2/1 فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
*** الأخت الشقيقة* *  الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى للحديث "* *للابنةِ النصفُ**،* *لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ** وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ".*
*  فالفرع الوارث المؤنث   يُنِزل الأخوات منزلة العصبة ، تنزيلاً اعتباريًا ، فتأخذ " الأخت الشقيقة " منزلة " الأخ الشقيق "** وقوته في الإرث والحجب .* *
*****ثانيًا : حجب النقصان* 
*تُحْجَب " الأخت لأب " حجب نقصان من " النصف " إلى " السدس " عند وجود " الأخت الشقيقة " .*  

 **خلاصة ميراث الأخت لأب * 
*ترث :*

*1 ـ 1/2 فرضًا ---> إذا كانت منفردة  ولا يوجد معها عاصب : " أخ لأب " ، أو فرع وارث مؤنث  .* 
*2 ـ 2/3 فرضًا ---> إذا كن اثنتين فأكثر ؛ ولا يوجد معها عاصب ، أو فرع وارث مؤنث.* 
*3 ـ 1/6 فرضًا ---> إذا كان معها أخت شقيقة واحدة فقط - حجب نقصان من النصف إلى السدس*

*4 ـ الباقي تعصيبًا ---> مع أخ لأب واحد أو أكثر - عصبة بالغير - ويقسم بينهم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .* 
*5 ـ الباقي تعصيبًا ---> إذا وجد معها فرع وارث مؤنث - عصبة مع الغير -.* **   *   *   *   **

*حجب الأخت لأب
** " الأخت لأب"** تُحجب حجب حرمان في وجود :** 1 ـ  الأب .                                          2 ـ   الفرع الوارث المذكر .*
*         3 ـ  الجد الصحيح في الرأي الأول .         4 ـ    الأخ الشقيق . 5 ـ الأختين الشقيقتين فأكثر .                 6 ـ   الفرع الوارث المؤنث مع" الأخت الشقيقة "
*
*تطبيقات على ميراث الأخوات*
*توفي عن :زوجة ، وأخت لأب ، وخال ، وعم .
توفي عن: زوجة ،وأختين لأب ، وابن عم، وابن عمة.
توفيت عن : زوج، وأخت شقيقة ، وأختين لأب،وابن عم لأب ، وابن أخت.
توفيت عن: زوج ، وبنت ابن، وأخت شقيقة ،وأخت لأب ، وابن أخ شقيق ، وعم .
توفي عن : زوجة ، وأختين لأب ، وابن مرتد، وأخ شقيق
توفي عن: زوجة ، وابن بنت، وبنت ابن ، وأخت لأب ،وعم .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السادس عشر 
تيسير علم المواريث
إجابة تطبيقات الأخت لأب
**توفي عن :زوجة ، وأخت لأب ، وخال ، وعم .
الحل* 
*الخال** لا ميراث** له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ،ووجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*
**الزوجة ...  4/1    فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12*
* الأخت لأب      2/1   فرضًا
لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى  ولا أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ النساء176 
oالعم   الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
*
*o  o* *o* *o * *o * *o* 
* توفي عن: زوجة ،وأختين لأب ، وابن عم، وابن عمة.*
*الحل 
ابن العمة  لا ميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ،ووجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*
**الزوجة ...  4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12

***الأختان لأب      3/2     فرضًا 
لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما .لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"النساء 176
يقسم بينهما بالسوية  
 *ابن العم     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12*  *o  o* *o* *o * *o * *o* 
* توفيت عن : زوج، وأخت شقيقة ، وأختين لأب،وابن عم لأب ، وابن أخت.
*
*الحل 
ابن الأخت  لا ميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ،ووجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوج 2/1   فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ... "سورة النساء / آية :12 .
*
* الأخت الشقيقة   2/1 فرضًا
**لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى  ولا أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ* *النساء176 

**o * *الأختان لأب* * 6/1  فرضًا
 تكملة للثلثين* * لإجماع العلماء كما حكاه غير واحد ، وقياسها على "* *بنت الابن** " مع  "* *بنت الصلب** "للحديث "** " للابنة النصف ، ولابنة  الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت "*
*oابن العم لأب  * * الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12**
*
*لكن يلاحظ أن* *المسألة* *عالت* *واستغرق الزوج والأخت الشقيقة التركة كلها ،ولم يبق شيئٌ للأختين لأب ولا للعصبة . ونرجئ معالجة الأمر لبعد درس العول إن شاء الله.* *
* *o  o* *o* *o * *o * *o* 
* توفيت عن: زوج ، وبنت ابن، وأخت شقيقة ،وأخت لأب ، وابن أخ شقيق ، وعم .
*
*الحل 
الحجب
*ابن أخ شقيق* *محجوب حجب حرمان بالأخت الشقيقة    لأنها أقرب درجة للمتوفى منه ،و لأنها نزلت منزلة الأخ الشقيق تنزيلًا    اعتباريًا لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى ،فترث كما يرث الأخ الشقيق    وتحجب  من يحجبهم الأخ الشقيق.
* العم م**حجوب حجب حرمان بالأخت الشقيقة* *لأن جهة الأخوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة ،لأنها نزلت منزلة الأخ الشقيق ..... 
*  الأخت لأب محجوبة حجب حرمان بالأخت الشقيقة
**لأن الأخت الشقيقة نزلت منزلة الأخ الشقيق تنزيلًا اعتباريًا  في الإرث والحجب ؛لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى.
*الزوج** محجوب* *حجب نقصان** من "**النصف** " إلى "* *الربع** " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.
- الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*
**الزوج    1/4 فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ.." النساء 12
*
**بنت الابن     2/1 فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"و**للحديث* *"
للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ"
*  الأخت الشقيقة  الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى للحديث " للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ". 
* *o  o* *o* *o * *o * *o
* 
* توفي عن : زوجة ، وأختين لأب ، وابن مرتد، وأخ شقيق
*
*الحل 
-الابن المرتد* *لا ميراث له ؛محروم من الميراث لكفره 
* عن أسامة بن زيد ، رفعه إلى النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ قـال : " لا يرثُ المسلمُ الكافرَ ، ولا الكافرُ المسلمَ " .
صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج: 2 / حديث رقم : 2205 / ص : 115 . 
*****الحجب 
**الأختان لأب* *محجوبتان حجب حرمان لوجود الأخ الشقيق 
*
*الورثة وتقسيم التركة:
*الزوجة    4/1  فرضًا
**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12
*الأخ الشقيق الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
* 
*o  o* *o* *o * *o * *o* 
* توفي عن: زوجة ، وابن بنت، وبنت ابن ، وأخت لأب ،وعم .
الحل : الحجب*
**ابن البنت لا ميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ،ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
**العم* *محجوب حجب حرمان بالأخت لأب  لأن جهة الأخوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة ،لأنها نزلت منزلة الأخ لأب لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى ..... 
*
*الزوجة: محجوبة حجب نقصان من** الربع** إلى** الثمن** لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
*
**الورثة وتوزيع التركة
 *الزوجة 8/1  فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، 
لقوله تعالى"...فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم.." النساء 12 
* 
*** *بنت الابن 2/1    فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ".
*أخت لأب * *الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى للحديث " للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ".* 

*o  o* *o* *o * *o * *o*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*ثالثًا : ميراث الإخوة والأخوات لأم*
 *"* *الإخوة والأخوات لأم* *"* *هم* *الذين ينتسبون إلى المتوفى عن طريق أمه انتسابًا مباشر**ً**ا ، فهم يتحِدُونَ مع الم**ُ**و**َ**ر**ِّ**ث في أن أمَّهُم جميعًا واحدة ، غير أن أباهم مختلف ، وهم دائمًا لا يرثون إلا بطريق الفرض .**الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 107 .*
*-أولاد الأم يرثون بالفرض فقط،* *الإخوة من الأم يرثون الميت إذا كان كلالة ؛ أي بشرطي الكلالة وهما:* 
*الشرط الأول: عدم وجود الفرع الوارث على الإطلاق، ذكراً كان أو أنثى.* 
*الشرط الثاني: عدم وجود الأصل الوارث المذكر.*

*إرثهم إجمالًا* *:إذا انفرد واحد من أولاد الأم أخذ السدس، وإذا تعددوا اشتركوا في الثلث، ويستوي في ذلك ذكرهم وأنثاهم.
* *الدليــل "**وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ* *أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ* *فَإِن كَانُوَاْ** أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ** مِن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ غَيْرَ مُضَآرٍّ وَصِيَّةً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ* *"النساء12
*
*المراد بالإخوة هنا "* *الإخوة والأخوات لأم** " دون الإخوة الأشقاء ، ودون الإخوة لأب .
***قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي في تفسيره:*
* "وَإِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلَالَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ " أي:**من أم**, كما هي في بعض القراءات. 
وأجمع العلماء على أن المراد بالإخوة - هنا - الإخوة للأم. 
فإذا كان يورث كلالة أي: ليس للميت والد ولا ولد, أي: لا أب, ولا جد, ولا ابن, ولا ابن ابن, ولا بنت, ولا بنت ابن وإن نزلوا. 
وهذه هي: الكلالة, كما فسرها بذلك أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه, وقد حصل على ذلك, الاتفاق, ولله الحمد.
تفسير السعدي
*
*حالات ميراث الإخوة والأخوات لأم*
* إذا توافرت الشروط فلميراث الإخوة لأم حالتان* 
**الحالة الأولى :* 
* أن يأخذ الواحد المنفرد منهم* *"* *سدس* *"* *الترك**ة فرضًا** ،** سواء كان ذك**ر**ًا** أو أنثى لا فرق .*
*الدليل* * :* *"**وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ* *أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ". النساء 12
*
*وصورتها : * 
*تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وأخ لأم* *، وعمة ، وعم .*
*الحل :* 
*ـ  العمة : لا ميراث لها ، لأنها من ذوي الأرحام ؛ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات
*
*ـ الورثة* *و**توزيع التركة**
*الزوجة    4/1  فرضًا
**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12
*
** الأخ لأم  6/1         فرضًا
لقوله تعالى* *"وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ " *العم الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
* 
**الحالة الثانية :* 
*عند تعدد الإخوة لأم أو الأخوات لأم ـ اثنان فأكثر ـ فإنهم جميعًا يستحقون* *"* *ثل**ث**  التركة**" فقط**،**ويقسم بينهم بالسوية فلا فرق بين الذكر والأنثى .
**لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانُوَاْ** أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ"**النساء12   
**وصورتها :* 
*تُوفيَ* *عن :* *زوجة** ،** وأخت لأم* *،* *وأخ لأم* *، وابن ابن عم .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة*

**الزوجة    4/1  فرضًا
**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12
***أخت لأم* *،* *وأخ لأم  * * 3/1  * *فرضًا يقسم بينهما بالسوية** لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانُوَاْ** أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ** "
***ابن ابن العم * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 - كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12* 
* *حجب الإخوة لأم* * 
 *أولاد الأم يحجبون* *" حجب حرمان "* *بالأصل المذكر " الأب والجد الصحيح وإن علا "، وبالفرع الوارث مطلق**ًا "** الابن ـ الابنة ـ ابن الابن ـ بنت الابن ......." .*

*وصورتها :* 
*1 ـ  تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وجد ، وأخ لأم .*

*الحل * 
*ـ* *الحجب* 
*** *الأخ لأم* *محجوب* *حجب حرمان* *بالجد .
*
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة*

**الزوجة    4/1  فرضًا
**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12
**
* الجد * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 - كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12* 
*ـ**  تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وابن ابن ، وأخ لأم ، وأخت لأم  .*
*الحل 
*
*ـ* *الحجب 
*
*الأخ لأم و ال**أخت لأم محجوبان* *حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث  للمتوفى -* *ابن الابن-.*****الزوجة : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .
**
**ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
* "الزوجة "   8/1 فرضًا
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
*ابن الابن   الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 - كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم  6732   ص 12*


*ـ  تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وبنت ابن ، وأخت لأم* *، وابن أخ لأب* *.
**الحل 
*
*ـ** الحجب*
****الأخت لأم* *محجوبة* *حجب حرمان* *بالفرع الوارث مطلقًا -* *بنت الابن- .*

**** الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى -* *بنت الابن- .*
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*
** "الزوجة "   8/1 فرضًا
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
*
**بنت الابن * *2/1 فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
*
**ابن الأخ لأب * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 - كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم  6732   ص 12.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*تطبيقات على ميراث الإخوة والأخوات لأم :*
 
**توفي عن زوجة ،وابن خال ،وأخت لأم، وابن أخ لأم، وابن عم .
*هلك هالكٌ عن زوجتينِ ، وعمة، وابن بنت ، وأخ لأم ، وأخت لأم ، وابن أخ لأب .
*هلكت عن زوج ، وابن خالة ، وابن ابن ، وأخ لأم .
*هلكت عن زوج عاقد عليها فقط ، وبنت صلبية، وأختين لأم ،وأختين لأب ، وعم .
*هلك هالك عن زوجة ، وأخوين لأم ، وابن بنت ، وعم.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السابع عشر 
تيسير علم المواريث
إجابة تطبيقات الإخوة لأم
**o  تطبيقات على ميراث الإخوة والأخوات لأم :*
**توفي عن زوجة ،وابن خال ،وأخت لأم، وابن أخ لأم، وابن عم .
الحل* 
**ابن خال** و ***ابن أخ لأم* * لاميراث لهما لأنهما من ذوي الأرحام، ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.
**ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة*
**الزوجة    4/1  فرضًا
**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12
***أخت لأم* *  6/1         فرضًا
لقوله تعالى* *"وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ " *ابن العم الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
*
*o**o**o**o**o**o**o**o* 
* *هلك هالكٌ عن زوجتينِ ، وعمة، وابن بنت ، وأخ لأم ، وأخت لأم ، وابن أخ لأب .
 الحل 
*العمة  و *ابن البنت لاميراث لهما لأنهما من ذوي الأرحام، ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.
ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجتان     4/1 فرضًا
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى"وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12. يقسم بينهما بالسوية .
*الأخ لأم ،والأخت لأم3/1       فرضًا  
يقسم بينهما بالسوية لقوله تعالى"  فَإِن كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ"النساء12
*ابن الأخ لأب الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص12
oooooooo
  *هلكت عن زوج ، وابن خالة ، وابن ابن ، وأخ لأم .*
* الحل 
*ابن الخالة  لاميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام، ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.
* الحجب : 
* الأخ لأم    محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة -ابن الابن - .
* الزوج محجوب حجب نقصان من "النصف " إلى " الربع " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
*الزوج  4/1فرضًا
لوجـود الفـرع الـوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "
فَإِن كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ." النساء 12
* ابن الابن   الباقي تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص12
oooooooo
*هلكت عن زوج عاقد عليها فقط ، وبنت صلبية، وأختين لأم ،وأختين لأب ، وعم .*
* الحل 
الحجب : 
* الأختان لأم    محجوبتان حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة - البنت الصلبية - .
*العم محجوب حجب حرمان بالأختين لأب لأنهما  نزلتا منزلة الأخ لأب  تنزيلًا اعتباريًا في الإرث والحجب ؛لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفاة.
* الزوج محجوب حجب نقصان مـن "النصف " إلـى " الربع " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوج1/4فرضًا
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "
فَإِن كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ." النساء 12
*البنت الصلبية   2/1 فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"وللحديث "
للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ"
* الأختان لأب الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفاة للحديث " للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ".
ooooooo
***هلك هالك عن زوجة ، وأخوين لأم ، وابن بنت ، وعم.*
*الحل* 
****ابن البنت  * *لاميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام، ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات**.*
*ـ الورثة* *و**توزيع التركة**
***الزوجة 4/1     فرضًا**
**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَ**لَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ**.."* *النساء*

**الأخوان لأم**   3/1**    فرضًا 
يقسم بينهما بالسوية لقوله تعالى**"* * فَإِن كَانُوَاْ** أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ**"**النساء12**
***العم* *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس**-* *بعد أصحاب الفروض* *.**فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *"* *ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ** "**
**فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج** :12* *كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم** :6732 /* *ص 12.
*

*ooooooo*
*
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*ميراث الأصول**o* *ميراث الأصول* *يراد به* *:* 
*أولاً**:* *ميراث* *"**الأب** " .* 
*ثانيًا* *: ميراث "* *الجد الصحيح**"** الذي هو* *"* *أب**و** الأب** "** ، وإن علا* *.* 
*ثالثًا* *: ميراث "* *الأم* *" .* 
*رابعًا** : ميراث "* *الجدة الصحيحة** "**
دليل إرثهم قوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء 11
* *ooooooo*
 *أولاً* *ميراث* *"**الأب"
**حالات ميراث** الأب* 
*oالحالة الأولى*
*ميراث**ه بالفرض  فقط :* *يستحق* *"* *الأب** "* * "* *سدس التركة " فرض**ًا** ، وذلك في حالة وجود** الفرع الوارث المذكر ، سواء وجد معه فرع وارث مؤنث أم لا. والمراد* *بهذا الفرع** المذكر** :* *"* *الابن** "** أو** "** ابن الابن** "** أو**"* *ابن ابن الابن** "** مهما نزلت درج**ة الابـن* *، فإنه ي**ُ**ع**َ**د**ّ** فرع**ًا** وارثً**ا** ما لم يق**ُ**م**ْ** به مانع من* *موانع* *،* *الميراث**.* 
*لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"النساء 11
**وصورتها*
* 1 ـ  تُوفيَ عن :* *زوجة** ، و**ابن** ، و**أب**.* 
* الحل* 
*ـ الحجب * 
*** * الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* 
 *ـ الورثة و**توزيع التركة*
**الزوجة 8/1   فرضًا 
**لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12*
**الأب    6/1  فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى* *لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"*

* *الابن    الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقـيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
* 
 *2 ـ  تُوفيَ* *عن** زوجة ، وابن ابن ، وبنت ابن ، وأب* *.
الحل
**ـ الحجب :* 
**** الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* 
 *ـ الورثة و**توزيع التركة*
**الزوجة 8/1   فرضًا**
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
***الأب    6/1  فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى** لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"*

**بنت الابن و ابن الابن  يرثانِ الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي
** * ابن الابن* *يرث * *الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** "**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ**"**
**-**بنت الابن* *ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به** -* *عصبة بالغير**.**ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى* *"**يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ** ".
**فا**ل**آ**يةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه* *بالتعصيب** وبينت مقداره* *للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ**".*

 *oالحالة الثانية* 
 *ميراثه بالتعصيب فقط**: يستحق " الأب " باقي التركة تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،* *وذلك في حال**ة عدم وجود فرع وارث مطلق**ًا* *، و يدخل في ذلك ما إذا كان له* *ف**رع غير وارث ، كأن يكون له ابن مخالف في الدي**ن ، أو كان بسبب مانع آخر من موان**ع الميراث**.*
*لقوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ"النساء 11* 
*ففرض* *"**للأم* *"* *ولم يفرض* *"* *للأب* *"* *، فدل على* *أ**نه يرث في هذه الحالة بالتعصيب فقط* .
*قال الشيخ السعدي في تفسير هذه الآية* *:أي: والباقي للأب, لأنه أضاف المال إلى الأب والأم, إضافة واحدة, ثم قدر نصيب الأم, فدل ذلك, على أن الباقي للأب. 
وعُلم من ذلك, أن الأب - مع عدم الأولاد - لا فرض له, بل يرث - تعصيبًا - المال كله, أو ما أبقت الفروض.
**و لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ".*
*"* *فالأب* *"* *هو أولى الناس بترك**ة ولدِهِ المتوفَ**ى ، فيرثه**ا تعصيب**ًا** أو**الباق**ي منها بعد أصحاب الفروض إن وجدوا**.* 
*وصورتها * 
 *1 ـ  تُوفيَ عن  زوجة ، وأب.
**الحل**
**ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12

*الأب     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
*
*ـ تُوفيت عن : زوج ، وأخ شقيق ، وأخت لأب ، وأب 
الحل
الحجب *ال**أخ شقيق محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأب فجهة الأبوة مقدمة على جهة الأخوة.
*
**الأخت لأب* *محجوبة حجب حرمان لوجود الأب لأنها لا ترث إلا في الكلالة أي عند عدم وجود أصل مذكر ولا فرع للمتوفى 
الورثة وتوزيع التركة* 
**الزوج 2/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ "سورة النساء / آية : 12
*الأب     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
*
*o**الحالة الثالثة*  
*ميراثه** بالفرض والتعصيب  :*
** دليل ميراثه بالفرض* 
*"وَلأَبَوَيْه
				*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكِ أم أبي التراب

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*آمين وإياك أختاه 
جزاك الله خيرًا 
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثامن عشر* 
*تيسير علم المواريث*
*تطبيقات على ميراث* *الأب وحلها*
* ثم حالات ميراث الأم*
 *التطبيقات:*
 
*ـ  تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وابن صلبي ، وبنت صلبية ، وأب
**الحل*
*ـ الحجب
*  الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
 ـ الورثة و**توزيع التركة**:
*الزوجة 8/1 فرضًا 
**لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى** لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
*
**الأب    6/1  فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى* *لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"
*
** الابن الصلبي و البنت الصلبية     يرثانِ الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي
** * الابن الصلبي * *يرث * *الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس- لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** "**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ**"**
**-**البنت الصلبية  * *ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به** -* *عصبة بالغير**-.**ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى* *"**يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ** ".
**فا**ل**آ**يةُ بيَّنَتْ أن الإرث لها معه* *بالتعصيب** وبيَّنَت مقدارَهُ* *للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ**".*
*o**o**o**o**o**o**o**o*
*ـ  تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وابن ابن ابن مرتد ، وأب ، وابن ابن ابن .  
**الحل**
***ابن ابن الابن المرتد   محروم من الميراث لأنه كافر 
* عن أسامة بن زيد ، رفعه إلى النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ قال  " لا يرثُ المسلمُ الكافرَ ، ولا الكافرُ المسلمَ " .صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج: 2 / حديث رقم : 2205 / ص : 115 .* 
*ـ الحجب : 
*  الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى - الذي هو ابن ابن الابن 
 ـ الورثة و**توزيع التركة**:
*الزوجة 8/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12*
**الأب    6/1  فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى* *لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"
*ابن ابن الابن   يرث  الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ".* *o**o**o**o**o**o**o**o
** تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وبنت ، وبنت ابن ، وابن ابن ، وأب
**الحل**
ـ الحجب : 
*  الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .
 ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة 8/1 فرضًا 
**لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* *لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
*الأب    6/1  فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"
***البنت        2/1 فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"**
* ابن الابن  و بنت الابن   يرثانِ الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .**وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي**  * ابن الابن  يرث  الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"
-بنت الابن   ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به - عصبة بالغير.ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى "يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ ".
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ".*
*oooooooo**
ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وابن مخالف في الدين ، وأب . 
**الحل 
**الابن المخالف في الدين* *محروم من الميراث** لأنه كافر 
* عن أسامة بن زيد ، رفعه إلى النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ قال" لا يرثُ المسلمُ الكافرَ ، ولا الكافرُ المسلمَ " .صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج: 2 / حديث رقم : 2205 / ص : 115
*
* ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
***الزوجة 4/1   فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*
*الأب      يرث  الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقواالفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ".*
*oooooooo**ـ  تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وابن بنت ، وأب .*
*الحل
**ابن البنت  * * لا ميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ،ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
** ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
***الزوجة 4/1   فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*
*الأب      يرث  الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس- لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ".*
*oooooooo
**ـ  تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وبنت ، وبنت ابن ، وأب* 
*الحل 
الحجب* 
**  الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .
 ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة 8/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
***البنت الصلبية      2/1  * *فرضًا* *
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
*بنت الابن  6/1  فرضًا
 تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنتين الصلبيتين  فأكثر للحديث 
"للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" الراوي       :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                             البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري- الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 |  خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح- شرح الحديث         الدرر السنية
***الأب      6/1 * *           فرضًا**   و**الباقي تعصيبًا** لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث**.لقوله تعالى "وَلأَبَوَيْه
				*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*ميراث الأم*

*دليل إرثها قولُه تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء 11
**حالات ميراث** الأم* 

*oالحالة الأولى*
 *أن ترث بطري**ق الفرض* *،* *ويكون فرضُها هو* *"* *السُّدس* *"* 
*فينتقل ميراثُ " الأمِّ " من " الثلثِ " إلى " السدسِ " حجب نقصان  وذلـك :* 
*أ ـ إذا كان للمتوفى فرعٌ وارثٌ بطريق الفرض أو التعصيب ، واحدًا كان أم متعددًا . 
**لقوله تعالى**"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ".
وصورتها : 
1 ـ تُوفيَ عن :* *زوجة** ، و**أم** ، و**ابن** . 
الحل 
**الحجب 
*  الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .
*الأم* *ينتقل ميراثُ " الأمِّ " من " الثلثِ " إلى " السدسِ " حجب نقصان  وذلك لوجود فرع وارث للمتوفى.
 ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة 8/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
*
**الأم   6/1 فرضًا   لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى* *"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ".
*
**الابن   الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض   .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
  ب ـ إذا كان* *للمتوفى عدد من الإخوة ، اثنان فأكثر .
**** *سواء أكان هؤلاء الإخوة**  :  
**أشقاء** فقط              * *أم* *لأب** فقط               * *أم* *لأم** فقط              * *أم* *متنوعين** فبعضهم* *شقيق وبعضهم لأب وبعضهم لأم* *. 
**** *وسواء أكان هؤلاء الإخوة* *: 
**ذكورًا فقط                أم إناثًا فقط             أم ذكورًا وإناثًا .
**** *وسواء أكان هؤلاء الإخوة :* *وارثين                    أم كانوا محجوبين 
لقوله تعالى فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء 11.
** أصل المعلومة مستقى من :الأحكام الأساسية للمواريث والوصية الواجبة/د.زكريا البري / ص : 67 / .
 * فائدة :**حجب الأم* *بالاثنين** من الإخوة والأخوات** فالذي عليه الجمهور أنها تُحجب بهما** إلى** السدس ، وهو قول  عمرو   وعلي   وزيد بن مسعود      - رضي الله عنهم -  والشافعي   ومالك   وأبي حنيفة   وجماعة الفقهاء .
**الحاوي الكبير في فقه مذهب الإمام الشافعي أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن حبيب الماوردي البصري هنا*

*oوالدليل على صحة ما ذهب  إليه إجماع من حجبها بالاثنين من الإخوة والأخوات    هو أن كل عدد روعي في  تغيير الفرض فالاثنان منهم يقومان مقام الجمع :    كالأختين في الثلثين ،  وكالأخوين من الأم في الثلث ، فكذلك في الحجب .  
**oوقد جاء في كتاب الله تعالى في العبارة عن الاثنين بلفظ الجمع في قوله تعالى*

*"وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ نَبَأُ الْخَصْمِ إِذْ تَسَوَّرُوا الْمِحْرَابَ * إِذْ دَخَلُوا عَلَى دَاوُودَ فَفَزِعَ مِنْهُمْ قَالُوا لَا تَخَفْ    خَصْمَانِ بَغَى  بَعْضُنَا عَلَى بَعْضٍ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَنَا بِالْحَقِّ    وَلَا تُشْطِطْ  وَاهْدِنَا إِلَى سَوَاء الصِّرَاطِ "**سورة ص / آية : 21 ، 22** .**فقد  عاد ضمير الجمع في الآية وهو "* *الواو** " ، و"* *هم* *" مرات متعددة على الملكين وهما  * *مثنى .**تَسَوَّرُ**و**ا ـ* *دَخَلُ**و**ا ـ** مِنْ**هُمْ** ـ* *قَالُ**و**ا*

*كم**ا جاء التعبي**ر بالجمع عن المثنى في قول**ه تعال**ى  " إِن تَتُوبَا إِلَى اللَّهِ فَقَدْ صَغَتْ* *قُلُوبُ**كُمَا** " فعبر بالجمع وهو* *"* *قُلُوبُ* *"* *عن القلبين .
، فإذا ثبت هذا* *لم يمتنع  ذلك في ذكر الإخوة في الحجب بلفظ الجمع* *،    وإذا كان كذلك وجب حجبها بما  اتفق عليه الجمهور من الاثنين فصاعدا ،   سواء  كانا أخوين أو أختين أو أخ  وأخت لأب وأم أو لأب أو لأم . * 
* أساس المعلومة مستقى من :الأحكام الأساسية للمواريث والوصية الواجبة /د.زكريا البري / ص : 67  .* 
  *و**الحاوي الكبير في فقه مذهب الإمام الشافعي أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن حبيب الماوردي البصري هنا* 

،* وانفرد  عبد الله بن عباس   فخالف   الصحابة بأسرهم فلم يحجبها إلا بالثلاثة من الإخوة والأخوات فصاعدا ، وهي   إحدى مسائله الأربعة التي خالف فيها جميع الصحابة استدلالا بظاهر قوله   تعالى"* *فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ"النساء 11 ، فذكر* * ص: 99  الإخوة بلفظ الجمع ، وأقل الجمع المطلق ثلاثة .*
*الحاوي الكبير في فقه مذهب الإمام الشافعي أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن حبيب الماوردي البصريهنا* 
*والذي يترجح عند النظر هو مذهب جمهور الفقهاء؛ لأن نظر ابن عباس أقرب إلى ظاهر اللفظ، ونظر الصحابة* *أقرب إلى المعنى، والمعوَّل عليه هو اعتبار معاني الشريعة ومقاصدها.**/ محمد الجوهري/قسم الدعوة وأصول الدين/كلية العلوم الإسلامية – جامعة المدينة العالمية /شاه علم - ماليزيا**ـ     تُحجب " الأم " من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " بتعدد الإخوة حتى لو كانوا     محجوبين ، كما هو ظاهر من الآية الكريمة ، لأن الله فرض " للأم " "  الثلث "    مع " الأب " ثم قال تعالى ـ : "* *فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" .* 
*فأتى  ب**الفاء** الدالة على ارتباط الجملة الثانية بالأولى وبنائها عليها ، والإخوة  لا يرثون مع الأب ومع ذلـك فجعل للأم " السدس " في هذه الحال ،* *وهذا هو  قول جمهور العلماء .* 
*واختار شيخ الإسلام " ابن تيمية " : أنهم لا يحْجِبُون " الأم " إلى " السدس " إذا كانوا محجوبين" بالأب " .* 
*وهو خلاف ظاهر الآية الكريمة. فعلى قوله ـ أي : على قول ابن تيمية  : لو هلك امرؤٌ عن : أبوين ـ أي : أم وأب ـ ، وأخوين .* *كان للأم الثلث ، والباقي للأب .*
*وعلى قول الجمهور** :**للأم السدس فقط ، والباقي للأب . 
**تسهيل الفرائض / العثيمين / ص : 34 .
ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأم ، وأخوين شقيقين.
الحل
الحجب : 
*الأم ينتقل ميراثُ " الأمِّ " من " الثلثِ " إلى " السدسِ " حجب نقصان  وذلك لتعدد إخوة المتوفى .
 ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12

*الأم   6/1 فرضًا لتعدد إخوة المتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ ".

*الأخوان الشقيقان     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12.
**يقسم بينهما بالسوية.**
*
* 3ـ  تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأم ، وأب ، وأخوين شقيقين ، وأختين شقيقتين .
الحل : 
ـ الحجب :* **الأخوان الشقيقان " و " الأختان الشقيقتان" ، محجوبون حجب حرمان  " بالأب " .* 
* * الأم  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لوجود عدد من الإخوة ، رغم حجبهم . 
*
* ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:*
**الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*
**الأم   6/1 فرضًا لتعدد إخوة المتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ ".**
*
**الأب     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12*

**الحال**ة الثاني**ة*
 
*أن ترث* *"* *الأم** "** بطري**ق الفرض ويكون فرضه**ا هو* *"* *ثل**ث الترك**ة كلها** "** وذلك* *:* 
*ـ ل**عد**م تعدد* *الإخوة* *.*
*ـ* *ول**عدم انحصار الإرث بين* *الأب والأم وأحد الزوجي**ن فقط* *.*
*ـ ولعدم وجود* *فرع وارث* *.*
*لقول**ه تعال**ى "** فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ "**.*
*وصورتها :* 
*1 ـ  تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وأم ، وعم .* 
*الحل :* 
* ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
***الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء* *12
*
**الأم        3/1       فرضًا -* *لعدم تعدد الإخوة  ،* *ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين* *الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين ،* *ولعدم وجود الفرع الوارث   * *لقول**ه تعال**ى "** فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ "**.
***العم * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

**الحالة الثالثة  :
** أن الأم ترث بطريق الفرض ، ويكون فرضها هو "ثلث الباقي من التركة " ، بعد فرض أحد الزوجين ، لا ثلث التركة كلها ، وذلك إذا انحصر الميراث بين الأم و الأب و أحد الزوجين ، ولم يوجد جمع من الإخوة ، لأنه إذا وجد عدد من الإخوة كان للأم السدس مع أنهم محجوبون .
-ويُسَمَّيَانِ بالغَرَّاوَيْنِ والعُمَرِيَّتَيْ  نِ - 
**غرّاوين، قيل: سميت بذلك لاشتهارهما كالكوكب الأغرّ- الأَغَرُّ : المشهور المعجم-وتسمى ب**العُمَرِيَّتَيْ  نِ    نسبة إلى عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - الخليفة الراشد  أول من قضى    [فيها أو] فيهما للأم بثلث الباقي، ووافقه جمهور الصحابة ومن  بعدهم ومنهم    الأئمة الأربعة فصار كالإجماع إن لم يكن إجماعًا،شرح الرحبية للحازمي
**دليل الثلث : قوله تعالى " فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ".
*
********لو وجد مع الأبوين, أحد الزوجين - ويعبر عنهما بالعُمَريتين - فإن الزوج أو  الزوجة, يأخذ فرضه, ثم تأخذ الأم ثلث الباقي, والأب الباقي. 
وقد دل على ذلك قوله " وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ " ثلث ما ورثه الأبوان. تفسير الشيخ السعدي 
*******وَأَمَّا "**  الْعُمَرِيَّتَا  نِ**     " فَلَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ  لِلْأُمِّ   الثُّلُثَ   مَعَ الْأَبِ وَالزَّوْجِ ; بَلْ إنَّمَا أَعْطَاهَا  اللَّهُ   الثُّلُثَ   إذْ وَرِثَتْ الْمَالَ هِيَ وَالْأَبُ فَكَانَ  الْقُرْآنُ   قَدْ دَلَّ   عَلَى أَنَّ مَا وَرِثَتْهُ هِيَ وَالْأَبُ تَأْخُذُ    ثُلُثَهُ وَالْأَبُ   ثُلُثَيْهِ وَاسْتَدَلَّ بِهَذَا أَكَابِرُ الصَّحَابَةِ    : كَعُمَرِ* * وَ**عُثْمَانَ * *وَ**عَلِيٍّ* * وَ**ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ* * وَ**زَيْدٌ  وَجُمْهُورِ  الْعُلَمَاءِ     عَلَى أَنَّ مَا يَبْقَى بَعْدَ فَرْضِ الزَّوْجَيْنِ  يَكُونَانِ  فِيهِ    أَثْلَاثًا قِيَاسًا عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْمَالِ إذَا  اشْتَرَكَا  فِيهِ    وَكَمَا يَشْتَرِكَانِ فِيمَا يَبْقَى بَعْدَ الدَّيْنِ   وَالْوَصِيَّة .    وَمَفْهُومُ الْقُرْآنِ يَنْفِي أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْأُمُّ   الثُّلُثَ    مُطْلَقًا فَمَنْ أَعْطَاهَا الثُّلُثَ مُطْلَقًا حَتَّى  مَعَ  الزَّوْجَةِ    فَقَدْ خَالَفَ مَفْهُومَ الْقُرْآنِ . 
**مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية- الفقه »كتاب الفرائض » مسألة امرأة توفي زوجها وخلف أولادا ولم تأخذ المرأة صداقها » فصل ميراث البنتين       * 


*** *أخرج البيهقي من طري**ق يزي**د بن هارون ، وروح بن عبادة ، كلاهما عن سفيان الثوري عن عبد الرحم**ن بن الأصبهاني عن عكرمة قال :* *أرسلني " ابن عباس " إلى " زيد بن ثابت " أسأله عن زوج وأبوين** ، فقال - زيـد - : للزوج النصف ، وللأم ثلث ما بق**ي** ، وللأب بقية المال** "* 
*صححه الشيخ الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ في الإرواء مجلد رقم : 6**/ حديث رقم : 1679 /**ص : 123 وقال : صحيح على شرط البخاري .* 

*ـ و**إذا اجتمع* *"* *الأم* *"* *و** "* *الجد الصحيح** " ـ* * بدل الأب* *ـ* *وأحد الزوجي**ن* *،** تُوَرَّثُ* *"* *الأمُّ** " "* *ثلث التركة كلها** " ،**لا ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب أحد الزوجين ، ولا مانع من زيادة الأم على الجد ، لأن الأم والجد ليسا في درجة واحدة ، بل الأم أقرب من الجد للمتوفَ**ى* *فلا يزاحمها في كامل حقها* *... أما الأم والأب فهما في درجة واحدة بالنسبة للميت .* 

** وقد خالف في ذلك أبو يوسف : ورأى أن**ه** أيضا في حال**ة اجتماع الأم والجد الصحيح وأحد الزوجين فقط ... ترث الأم ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب أحد الزوجي**ن** لا ثلث الكُل ، لأن الجد يقوم مقام الأب**.*

** وي**ُ**ج**َ**اب عن ذلك بما قلناه من أن الأم والجد الصحيح ، ليسا في درجة* *واحدة حتى يمتنع تفضيلها عليه ، فيكون لها الثلث كاملا مع الجد لأنها أقرب فلا يزاحمها في كامل حقها .
**الأحكام الأساسية للمواريث والوصية الواجبة/ د.زكريا البري / ص : 71 / الحاشية .*

*وص**ور** ذلك : * 
*1 ـ**  تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأم ، و**أب .* 
*الحل* 
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*
**الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12
*
**الأم   3/1  فرضًا
**ثلث الباقي** بعد نصيب الزوجة** وليس ثلث التركة كلها لانحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين لقوله تعالى "**فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ ".
*
**الأب * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض  .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
*
* ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأم ، وجد  .  
الحل 
ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة

*الزوجة 4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12
*الأم   3/1    فرضًا
 ثلث التركة كلها على الراجح "قول الجمهور" ،لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى، ولعدم تعدد الإخوة ،ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين ،لقوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ ".
***الجد* *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص12.
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*تطبيقات على ميراث "الأم "*
*‹ توفي عن زوجة ،وأم ،وبنت ابن ،وعمة، وخال، وابن عم

**‹ توفيت عن زوج، وأم ، وابن بنت ، وأخ لأم ، وعم.

* *‹ توفي عن زوجة ، وأم ، وابن أخ لأم ، وأخت لأم ، وأخ لأم ، وابن أخ لأب ، وبنت عم .

**‹* *توفي عن زوجة ، وأم ، وأب ، وأخ شقيق ، وابن مرتد.

**‹ توفيت عن زوج ، وأم ، وجد لأب، وجد لأم ، وخال.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس التاسع عشر 
تيسير علم المواريث
تطبيقات على ميراث الأم وحلها
**ثم** حالات** ميراث الجد**
*****حل تطبيقات على ميراث "الأم "*
*‹ توفي عن زوجة ،وأم ،وبنت ابن ،وعمة، وخال، وابن عم.
**الحل**
**-الحجب**
*العمة والخال* *لا ميراث لهما لأنهما من ذوي الأرحام ؛ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .**
*الزوجة* *محجوبة حجب نقصان من "**الربع"**إلى**"* *الثمن"** لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .**
* الأم * *محجوبة حجب نقصان من* *"الثلث"** إلى* *"السدس"** لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى**.*
* ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة 8/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
*الأم  * * 6/1  فرضًا   لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى*  * "وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ".*
* *بنت الابن   2/1 فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
* ابن العم    الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 - كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12
* **************************
**‹ توفيت عن زوج، وأم ، وابن بنت ، وأخ لأم ، وعم.
* *الحل 
**الحجب *ابن البنت  * *لا ميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ؛ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .*
* ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:*
**الزوج 2/1     فرضًا 
**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
**لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ... "سورة النساء / آية : 12*
**الأم        3/1         فرضًا -* *لعدم تعدد الإخوة  ،* *ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين* *الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين ،* *ولعدم وجود الفرع الوارث   * *لقول**ه تعال**ى "** فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ "**.
*الأخ لأم  * *6/1         فرضًا
لقوله تعالى "وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ "* 

**العم الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12*
 **************************
**‹ توفي عن زوجة ، وأم ، وابن أخ لأم ، وأخت لأم ، وأخ لأم ، وابن أخ لأب ، وبنت عم .*
* الحل /* *الحجب**
***ابن الأخ لأم  لا ميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ؛ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
***بنت العم * 
*لا ميراث لها لأنها من ذوي الأرحام ؛ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .
*** الأم  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لوجود عدد من الإخوة
** ـ* *الورثة** وتوزيع التركة:
***الزوجة 4/1   فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*
**الأم   6/1 فرضًا لتعدد إخوة المتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ ".**
***الأخت لأم ، والأخ لأم * * 3/1   * *فرضًا 
 يقسم بينهما بالسوية لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ "* 

**ابن الأخ لأب   * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 - كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12*  **************************
* *‹* *توفي عن زوجة ، وأم ، وأب ، وأخ شقيق ، وابن مرتد.*
*الحل 
**الابن المرتد * * محروم من الميراث لكفره ؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *"لا يرثُ المسلمُ الكافرَ ، ولا الكافرُ المسلمَ " .صحيح سنن ابن ماجه / ج: 2 / حديث رقم : 2205 / ص : 115* *
-الحجب**
*الأخ الشقيق م**حجوب* *حجب حرمان** لوجود* *الأب** فجهة الأبوة مقدمة على جهة الأخوة 
 ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
*الزوجة 4/1   فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
***الأم   * *   3/1  فرضًا
**ثلث الباقي** بعد نصيب الزوجة** وليس ثلث التركة كلها لانحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين لقوله تعالى "**فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ ".
*
**الأب * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض  .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
*
 **************************
**‹ توفيت عن زوج ، وأم ، وجد لأب، وجد لأم ، وخال.
*
*الحل /* *الحجب
***الجد لأم ، والخال* *لا ميراث لهما لأنهما من ذوي الأرحام ؛ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .*
* ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:*
**الزوج 2/1        فرضًا 
**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة**، لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ... "سورة النساء / آية : 12*

**الأم   3/1       فرضًا
**ثلث التركة كلها* *على الراجح "قول الجمهور" ،لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى، ولعدم تعدد الإخوة ،ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين ،لقوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ ".
***الجد لأب    * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص12,*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*ميراث** الجد الصحيح**ـ الجد نوعان :*
*** *جد  صحيح** ؛أي الجد العصبي- أي من العَصَبِ- وهو الذي ينتسب إلى الميت بدون أنثى "   كأبي الأب   " ، و "  أبي أبي الأب " مهما علا  .*
 **و**جد غير صحيح** ؛**الرَّحِمِي**    وهو الذي تدخل في نسبته إلى الميت أنثى** "** كأب**ي** الأم* *"* *، و** "* *أبي أم الأب* *"* *.*

*ـ " الجد الصحيح " من أصحاب الفروض ، ومن العصبات .*
*أما " الجد غير الصحيح " فمن ذوي الأرحام المؤخرين في الميراث عن أصحاب الفروض والعصبات .* *الأحكام الأساسية في الميراث والوصية الواجبة /د.زكريا البري / ص : 75 .*
*ـ إذا أطلق لفظ " الجد "، فالمقصود به "الجد الصحيح "* 
*ـ " الأب " يحجب " الجد " ، و" الجد القريب " يحجب " الجد البعيد " ، " فأبو الأب " يحجب " أبا أبي الأب " .                                                                           * *مستخلص من* *كتاب إعانة الطالب في بداية علم الفرائض 
**قاعدة «من أدلى إلى الميت بواسطة لا يرث مع وجود تلك الواسطة »*
****ينقسم ميراث الجد الصحيح إلى** قسمين** :* 

*·**القسم الأول :* 

*عند عدم وجود إخوة أو أخوات أشقاء أو لأب  .* 
*في هذه الحالة ينزل الجد منزلة الأب تمامًا وبشرط عدم وجود الأب .* * * عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن أبا بكر الصديق جعل الجد أبًا* 
*وصله الدارِمِي بسند صحيح على شرط مسلم / الفتح / ج : 12 / ص : 20 
*
*وأجمع الفقهاء على أن الجد يقوم مقام الأب عند عدم وجود الأب.
الإجماع لابن المنذر ص: 73، وانظر: بداية المجتهد 1/ 1157.
وميراثه - أي الجد -كميراث الأب على ما سبق تفصيله، إلا في مسألتين:
إحداهما: العُمريتان فإن* *للأم** فيهما مع الجد* *ثلث جميع المال،* *ومع* *الأب* *ثلث الباقي بعد فرض الزوجية،** كما سبق.
الثانية: إذا كان للميت إخوة أشقاء أو لأب فإنهم يسقطون بالأب، وفي سقوطهم بالجد خلاف.**تسهيل الفرائض للعثمين* 
*حالات ميراث الجد بالقسم الأول*
 
**الحالة الأولى* 
 *إذا كان للمتوفى* *فرع وارث مذكر** سواء وُجد معه فرع وارث مؤنث أو لا ، فإن " الجد " يرث " بالفرض " فقط ، فيأخذ سدس التركة لقوله تعالى* *"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"النساء 11**وصورتهـا :* 
*تُوفيَ عن : ابن ، وجد .* 
*الحـل 
***الجد       6/1  فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى* *لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"*

* *الابن    الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
* 
**الحالة الثانية * 
 *إذا لم يكن للمتوفَى فرعٌ وارثٌ مطلقا لا مِنَ الذكورِ ولا مِنَ الإناثِ ، فإن الجد يرث " بالتعصيب فقط " ، أي أن التركة كلها له إذا كان هو الوارث الوحيد ، أو يأخذ الباقي منها بعد أصحاب الفروض .* 
*لقول رسول الله ـ* *صلى الله عليه وسلم**  " ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "* 
*وصورتها :*  
*تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وجد .* 
*الحل** :* 
*ـ* *الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
***الزوجة 4/1    فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ." النساء 12
*الجد الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال"ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
*
*الحالة الثالثة
إذا كان للمتوفى فرع وارث مؤنث ، الجد يرث " بالفرض " و" التعصيب " معـًا ، فيأخذ سدس التركة فرضًا ، لقوله تعالى "وَلأَبَوَيْه
				
			
*

مدونتي  
 https://mnbralda3wa.blogspot.com/

  قطرات العلم 
 http://katarat1.com/forum/







  رد مع اقتباس










2018-07-14, 05:47 PM


#52






أم أبي التراب



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2010
المشاركات 542












*القسم الثاني*
*ميراث " الجد الصحيح " مع " الإخوة والأخوات الأشقاء أو لأب " * 
*  ميراث " الجد    " مع " الإخوة الأشقاء أو  لأب " لم يرد فيه نص من الكتاب أو السنة ـ    الصحيحة ـ ، وإنما ثبت ميراثه  باجتهاد الصحابة ـ رضي الله عنهم ـ   وقد  اختلف رأيهم في ذلك .الوسيط / ص : 60 
*القول الأول 
 " الجد كالأب " يحجب الإخوة مطلقًا ؛ أشقاء أو لأب أو لأم.
دليل ذلك : أن القرآن الكريم في كثير من آياته أطلق على الجد لفظ الأب 
كما في قوله تعالى  "وَاتَّبَعْتُ مِلَّةَ آبَآئِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ  " . سورة يوسف / آية : 38 .
حكاية عن يوسف عليه السلام ، و**إِسْحَاقَ جده . 
وقوله تعالى "وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ مِّلَّةَ أَبِيكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ هُوَ سَمَّاكُمُ الْمُسْلِمينَ مِن قَبْلُ"سورة الحج / آية : 78 
فسمى الجد أبًا ومن َثم يأخذ حُكْمَ الأبِ. الوسيط / ص : 60 
*
 *وفي السنة** "مرَّ النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ على  نفرٍ من أسلمَ ينتضلونَ ، فقال النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ "  ارموا بني إسماعيلَ ، فإنَّ أباكم كان راميًا ، ارموا وأنا مع بني فلانٍ " .  قال :** فأمسكَ أَحَدُ الفريقينِ بأيديهم* *، فقال رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ  عليهِ وسلَّمَ " ما لكم لا ترمونَ" . قالوا :* *كيف نرمي وأنتَ معهم** ؟  فقال النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ " ارموا فأنا معكم كلُّكم " .*
*الراوي :          سلمة بن الأكوع -  المحدث :          البخاري -          المصدر :          صحيح البخاري**الصفحة أو الرقم: 2899 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث :صحيح. الدرر السنية .* 

*«ارْمُوا بَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلَ؛ فإنَّ أباكم كان رامِيًا»، يعني: ارمُوا    يا  أبناءَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ عليه السَّلام؛ وذلك لأنَّ إِسْمَاعِيلَ أبو    العَرَبِ،  وكان رامِيًا مُتقِنًا للرَّمْيِ عليه السَّلام. 
وإسماعيل من الجدود وليس أبًا فيكون له حكم الأب.
*
****ولأن الجدَّ المباشر في أعلى عمود النسب بالنسبة للميت، وابن الابن المباشر  في أسفل العمود، وكل منهما يُدلي إلى الميت بدرجة واحدة، والفقهاء متفقون  على أن ابن الابن يحجب الإخوة، فيجب أن يكون الجد كذلك.
ولأن الجد أقرب للميت من الأخ، ولا يحجب الجد عن الإرث سوى الأب، بخلاف الإخوة  والأخوات فإنهم يحجبون بثلاثة: الأب والابن وابن الابن.
والجد يرث بالفرض  والتعصيب كالأب، والإخوة منفردون بواحد منهما، والله أعلم.
صحيح فقه السنة وأدلته وتوضيح مذاهب الأئمة
***** وقال الشيخ العثيمين ـ رحمه الله ـ في رسالته تسهيل الفرائض / ص : 37 :
"والراجح أنهم يُحجبون به كما يُحجبون بالأب ، وكما يحجب الإخوة لأم ، وهو قول " أبي بكرالصديق " و " أبي موسى الأشعري " و " ابن عباس "وأربعة عشر من الصحابة ـ رضي الله عنهم ـ . 
- قال البخاري /الفتح/  ج : 12 / كتاب الفرائض /ص : 19 / باب رقم 9 :
" لم يُذكر أن أحدًا خالف أبا بكر في زمانه وأصحاب رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ متوافرون " ا.هـ 
**- وقال ابن حجر العسقلاني في قول البخاري كأنه يريد بذلك تقوية حُجة القول المذكور فإن الإجماع السكوتي حُجَّة وهو حاصل في هذا .**ا.هـ - 
وهذا مذهب أبي حنيفة وإحدى الروايتين عن أحمد واختاره من أصحابنا جماعة ، منهم : شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم ... واختاره "شيخنا عبد الرحمن السعدي والشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز "
ا . هـ. كلام العثيمين بتصرف يسير
*
* ***القول الثاني*
* " الجد " لا يحجب الإخوة الأشقاء أو لأب فهم يرثون معه ويحجب " الإخوة لأم " بلا خلاف.
**وإليه ذهب عمر بن الخطاب، وعثمان ابن عفان، وعلي بن أبي طالب، وابن مسعود، وزيد بن ثابت -رضي الله عنهم-بداية المجتهد 1/ 1157 
*
*. وتبعهم من الأئمة الأربعة: مالك . شرح الخرشي على المختصر 8/ 202، شرح الزرقاني 8/ 208، والشافعي.مختصر المزني: 3/ 147، نهاية المحتاج 6/ 23، وأحمد في المعتمد عنده .الإقناع للحجاوي 3/ 83، الروض المربع 2/ 167، وهو قول أبي يوسف ومحمد صاحبي أبي حنيفة. مجمع الأنهر 2/ 757.وغيرهم.*
*فهو قول** الجمهور** "المذاهب الثلاثة والصاحبين"**الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للزحيلي*
* 
وأصحاب هذا القول حُجتهم أن الجد والإخوة متساوون في سبب الاستحقاق ، إذ كل منهم يدلي إلى الميت " بالأب " . 
" فالجد " ---> " أبو الأب " ، 
و" الأخ " ---> " ابن الأب " ، 
وقرابة البنوة لا تنقص عن قرابة الأبوة ، بل ربما كانت أقوى ، فإن الابن يتقدم على الأب في العصبات ، فيسقط إرث الأب بالتعصيب إذا وجد الابن مع الأب ، فيكون الأب صاحب فرض مع الابن ،وإذا كانت قرابة البنوة التي يدلي بها الإخوة أقوى من قرابة الأبوة التي يدلي بها الجد ،فلا يحجب الضعيف من هو أقوى منه . فيرث الإخوة مع الجد . 
أما  تسمية الجد أبًا فمن باب المجاز وذلك لا يقتضي أن يكون مثله  من كل الوجوه كما أن الجدة تسمى أمـًا ولكنها لا تعامل معاملة  الأم عند عدم وجود الأم باتفـاق . الوسيط ... / ص : 61 / بتصرف 
**وقـد أورد ابن حجرالعسقلاني في الفتح** ؛ أن " عمر " كان لا يورث الإخوة مع الجد ، فأتاه " علي " و " زيد
ابن ثابت " ، فرجع عن ذلك ..... 
ثم كان يورث الجد مع الإخوة على ألا يقل  نصيب الجد عن    الثلث ، وكان يورث الجد مع الإخوة على ألا يقل  نصيبه عن السدس ... تردد    فـي ذلـك بحسب آراء بعض الصحابة ... 
فقد أخرج الدارِمِي بسند صحيح عن الشعبي قال : 
" أول جد ورث في الإسلام "     عمر " فأخذ ماله ، فأتاه " علي " و " زيد " ـ يعني " ابن ثابت "  ـ  فقالا   : ليس لك ذلك ، إنما أنت كأحد الأخوين " 
وأخرج  سعيد بن منصور وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة    بسند  واحد صحيح إلى عبيد  بن نضلة قال  " كان عمر وابـن مسعود    يقاسمان الجد  مع الإخوة  ما بينه وبين أن يكون السدس خيرًا  له   من مقاسمة الإخوة " 
وأخرج محمد بن نصر بسند صحيح إلى عبيدة بن    عمرو قال  : كان يُعْطَى  الجد مع الإخوة الثلث ، وكان عمر    يعطيه السدس ، ثم كتب "  عمر  " إلى " عبد الله "  إنا نخاف أن  نكون قد   أجحفنا بالجد فأعطه   الثلث ، ثم قَدِمَ " علي " ها هنا ـ  يعني الكوفة ـ   فأعطاه السدس ، قال  عبدة : فرأيهما في الجماعة  أحب إليَّ من رأي أحدهما   في الفرقة .
ا . هـ . الفتح / ج : 12 / ص : 23 
**يستخلص مما سبق** أن الأمر فيه خلاف وعلينا قراءة حجة كل فريق ثم نأخذ بما نظن أن فيه الاتباع**
والسبب في تعدد  الآراء في ميراث الجد والإخوة، أنه لم يرد نصٌّ صريحٌ في     كتاب الله، أو في  سنة رسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كونه لم يرد دليلٌ في     هذه المسألة، فهو من  التكريم الذي حظيت به هذه الأمة، أن جعل سبحانه     وتعالى أمورًا من الشرع لا  تُعرف إلا بالاجتهاد، ولا تُنال إلا ببذل     الوسع، مِمِّن حاز الآلة الكاملة،  فكان أهلاً للاجتهاد،**
*




مدونتي  
 https://mnbralda3wa.blogspot.com/

  قطرات العلم 
 http://katarat1.com/forum/







  رد مع اقتباس











2018-07-14, 05:49 PM


#53






أم أبي التراب



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2010
المشاركات 542












*والقائلون* * بمشاركة الإخوة* *للجد**، قد اختلفوا على* *مذاهب، وأشهر هذه المذاهب مذهبان، 
 وهما مذهب علي بن أبي طالب، ومذهب زيد بن ثابت
ومذهب** ابن مسعود** بينهما  أي أخذ من هذين المذهبين كما سيأتي إن شاء الله**.
*
*  *أولًا*  *مذهب* * عَلي بن أبي طالب  -رضي الله عنه- في مشاركة الإخوة للجد:
*

*خلاصة مذهب علي
** في مذهب عَلي* *يُفْرَضُ للأخواتِ* *أي يأخذن فروضهن المقدرة لهن .ويأخذ* *الجد* *السدس** ، أو** التعصيب** ،**أو المقاسمة -**أي تقسيم الباقي مع الإخوة** - أيهم أحظ له- أي** أزيد له- .
*
*  ومن   مذهب* *علي**  -رضي الله عنه- أنه لا يحسب الإخوة لأب مع الإخوة لأبوين، إلا إذا   انفردوا  -أي الإخوة لأب-  فيقومون مقامهم، وإن اجتمعوا مع الأبوين حُجبوا بهم،* *ولا يُعَدُّوا   على الجد؛**  وقد علل ابن رشد هذا فقال: "ولأن هذا الفعل أيضا مخالفٌ  للأصول،  أعني أن  يحتسب بمن لا يرث"بداية المجتهد 1/ 1157
*
*  ***أمثلة وحالات* * للجد مع الإخوة* *على** مذهب علي، * 
**** توفي عن  جد ؛ وأخت* *شقيقة 
**-الأخت الشقيقة   تأخذ فرضها * *2/1* * فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود* * عاصب لها في درجتها**.
 - الجد* *الباقي تعصيبًا* *وهو أحظ له من سدس التركة**
*
** توفي عن  جد ؛وثلاث أخوات لأب
 الثلاث أخوات * *3/2 * * فرضًا لتعددهن وعدم وجود* * عاصب لهن في درجتهن .**
**-الجد**  يرث الباقي تعصيبًا أو السدس ؛ أيهما أحظ له .* *وفي هذه المسألة التعصيب* *أحظ له* *أي** الإرث بأخذ الباقي بعد فروض الأخوات أكثر له.
**
*****توفي عن :* *بنت** ؛* *أخت شقيقة** ؛ و**جد**.
**-البنت** النصف فرضًا** لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.*
*-الأخت الشقيقة* *الباقي تعصيبًا** - عصبة مع الغير- بعد أصحاب الفروض لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث*
*-الجد* *المقاسمة مع* *الأخت الشقيقة* *للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ؛**لأنه أحظ له من* *سدس** التركة**
***توفي عن* *زوجة** ؛و**أخت لأب** ؛**و** جد** .
  -الزوجة  * *1**/* *4**      فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
-**الأخت لأب**   2/1    ف**رضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود العاصب لها في درجتها** 
*الجد  يرث الباقي  تعصيبًا أو السدس ؛ أيهما أحظ له . وفي هذه المسألة التعصيب أحظ له أي الإرث بأخذ الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض أكثر من السدس .
*

**** إن كان مع الجد؛ إخوة وأخوات، فيقاسمهم الجد، للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، ما لم تنقصه المقاسمة عن السدس.
*مثالها: توفي عن* *جد** ؛و**أخت شقيقة** ؛ و**أخ شقيق
الأخت الشقيقة والأخ الشقيق** يرثون بالتعصيب** والجد* *يقاسمهم كأحد الإخوة** أو سدس* *التركة أيهما أحظ له 
والمقاسمة هنا أحظ له .
*
** إن كان مع الجد؛ إخوة.وأخوات، وكانت المقاسمة ستنقص الجد عن السدس، فيكون فرضه السدس.
*
****توفي عن جد ؛ وأخ شقيق* *؛ و**أخ لأب**
**-الأخ لأب* *محجوب بالأخ الشقيق لأنه* *مذهب* *علي**  -رضي الله عنه-فهو**لا يحسب الإخوة لأب مع الإخوة لأبوين، إلا إذا   انفردوا - أي الإخوة لأب -  فيقومون مقام الإخوة الأشقاء، وإن اجتمعوا مع الإخوة لأبوين حُجبوا بهم، ولا يُعَدُّوا   على الجد. 
**- الأخ الشقيق* *يرث بالتعصيب؛ ويقاسمه الجد هذا الباقي فالمقاسمة أحظ للجد من سدس التركة في هذه المسألة.*




مدونتي  
 https://mnbralda3wa.blogspot.com/

  قطرات العلم 
 http://katarat1.com/forum/







  رد مع اقتباس











2018-07-14, 05:50 PM


#54






أم أبي التراب



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2010
المشاركات 542












**مذهب زيد -رضي الله عنه- في مشاركة الإخوة للجد:*
*خلاصة مذهب زيد
** أنه لا يخلو أن يكون مع* *الجد والإخوة** ذو فرض، أو لا يكون.*
****إذا اجتمع الجد مع الإخوة* *مطلقًا**-أي** ذكور فقط؛** أو* *إناث فقط* *؛**أو**ذكور وإناث* *؛**أو**أشقاء فقط**؛أو** أشقاء ولأب* *-** دون صاحب فرض، أُعطي الجد الأفضل له من أمرين اثنين:*
*1. إمّا المقاسمة مع الإخوة، فيأخذ الجد مثل نصيب أخ.*
*2. وإمّا ثلث جميع المال.
و**لا يَفرض زيدٌ للأخوات** أي لا يجعلهن يرثن بالفرض بل بالمقاسمة دومًا؛ إلا في* *الأكدرية** التي سيأتي بيانُها إن شاء الله تعالى .*
****وأمَّا إن كان مع* *الجد والإخوة* *صاحب فرضٍ:* *فيُعطى* *الجد** الأفضل له من بين ثلاثة أمور:*
*1.** إما أن يُعطى** السدس من جميع التركة.*
*2.* *وإما** ثلث الباقي، بعد أصحاب الفروض.*
*3.** وإما* *المقاسمة مع الإخوة في الباقي، فيكون بمنزلة ذكرٍ من الإخوة.**المحلى 9/ 286.*
 *ومن  مذهب زيد  -رضي الله عنه-  الـمُعَادَّة _ أنه     إذا اجتمع الإخوة الأشقاء والإخوة لأب مع  الجد، فيقوم  بعدِّ الإخوة     جميعاً مع الجد، ثم يعطي نصيب الإخوة لأب للإخوة  الأشقاء؛  لأنهم لا  يرثون    مع الإخوة الأشقاء شيئًا، وإنما يعادُّون معهم  للإضرار بالجد.**بداية المجتهد 1/ 1157.
أي الإخوة لأب يُعَدُّون على الجد مع الأشقاء* 
*فالمعادّة مأخوذة من العَدِّ، وهو لغة: الإحصاء.
 وفي الاصطلاح‏:‏ هي الحالة الّتي يُقاسم فيها الجدُّ الإخوةَ في  الميراث‏،‏وصورتها: اجتماع الإخوة الأشقاء والإخوة  لأب مع الجد في مسألة واحدة، فإذا اجتمعوا جميعًا فإن الإخوة الأشقاء  يُدخِلون الإخوة لأب في العَدِّ معهم؛ فإذا أخذ الجد نصيبَهُ عاد الأشقاء على  الإخوة لأب وأخذوا ما بأيديهم.هنا
**مثال* *
هلك هالكٌ عن : جد ،وأخ شقيق ، وأخ لأب.
 الحل
*الأخ شقيق ، والأخ لأب فيُعدَّا أخوان لهما سهمان 
 *الجد  له إمّا المقاسمة مع الإخوة، فيأخذ الجد مثل نصيب أخ. وإمّا ثلث جميع المال.
وفي هذه المسألة نصيب الجد في الحالين واحد أي** المقاسمة* *تساوي* *ثلث** التركة . فيكون له سهم.**وبعد أن يأخذ الجد سهمه** ؛**يعود** الأخ الشقيق* *على** الأخ لأب* *فيأخذ ما بيده لحجبه إياه**
أي يحجب الأخ الشقيق* *الأخ لأب** ويأخذ* * الأخ الشقيق سهم الأخ لأب إضرارًا بالجد كما هي أصول زيد رضي الله عنه**
فائدة:** متى استوى للجد أمران  مما سبق فورثه بما شئت منهما.
*****هلكَ هالكٌ عن : * *زوجة،وجد ،وأخ شقيق ،وأخ لأب، وأخت لأب.
 الحل
***الزوجة  الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* 
**الأخ شقيق ، والأخ لأب* *والأخت لأب  * *يُعَدُّوا  إخوة* *يرثون للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين فيكون لكل أخ سهمان وللأخت سهم* 
* *الجد   * *له إمّا المُقاسمة مع الإخوة والأخت ، فيأخذ* *الجد مثل نصيب أخ* *أي** يُجْعَل الجدُّ كأحدِ الإخوة .**وإمّا* *أن يُعطى السدس من جميع التركة.وإما ثلث الباقي، بعد أصحاب الفروض. أي الأحظ له .
*ثم يَحجب الأخ الشقيق الأخ لأب والأ**خت لأب ويأخذ الأخ الشقيق نصيب الأخ لأب* *والأخت لأب إضرارًا بالجد كما هي أصول زيد رضي الله عنه.**
* 
*الأكدرية**
**ومن المسائل المتعلقة بباب الجد والإخوة : مسألة الأكدرية .*
**قِيلَ : إنَّمَا سُمِّيَتْ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْأَكْدَرِيَّة  َ ، لِتَكْدِيرِهَا لِأُصُولِ  زَيْدٍ  فِي  الْجَدِّ ; فَإِنَّهُ أَعَالَهَا ، وَلَا عَوْلَ عِنْدَهُ فِي مَسَائِلِ  الْجَدِّ ، وَفَرَضَ لِلْأُخْتِ مَعَهُ ، وَلَا يُفْرَضُ لَأُخْتٍ مَعَ  جَدٍّ ، وَجَمَعَ سِهَامَهُ وَسِهَامَهَا ، فَقَسَمَهَا بَيْنَهُمَا ،  وَلَا نَظِيرَ لِذَلِكَ .المغني لابن قدامة  »  كتاب الفرائض» باب ميراث الجد-مسألة الأكدرية هنا
 وذلك  لأن الأصل عند زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه  في باب الجد والإخوة ، أن لا يفرض للأخوات معه  ، ولا يرث  الإخوة شيئا إذا لم يبق إلا السدس ، لكنهم استثنوا هذه الصورة . الإسلام سؤال وجواب 
وهي زوج وأم وجد وأخت شقيقة أو لأب .*
*فَلِلزَّوْجِ  النِّصْفُ ، وَلِلْأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ ،  وَلِلْجَدِّ السُّدُسُ*
*وبذلك تكون الأنصباء قد  استغرقت أصحاب الفروض ، فتسقط الأخت لأنه لم يبق شيءٌ للمقاسمة ،لأن زيد لا يفرض للأخوات ؛**فاستثنى زيد هذه المسألة  من أصله في ميراث الجد مع الإخوة، فورّث الأخت مع الجد بالفرض، ففرض لها  النصف،**ولكن يؤدي  التقسيم إلى زيادة حصة الأخت على الجد، ولما كان للجد ضعف الأخت  إذا  اجتمعا، فيجب أن يجمع نصيب الأخت ونصيب الجد، ثم يقتسماه، للذكر ضعف   الأنثى.
**وقالوا :**لِلْأُخْتِ النِّصْفُ ، فتعول المسألة ثم نعيد التقسيم ، فنجمع نصيب الجد الذي هو السدس   ونصيب الأخت  الذي هو النصف مع بعضهما ؛ ليقتسماهما تعصيبًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .مقتبس من* *الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للزحيلي*




مدونتي  
 https://mnbralda3wa.blogspot.com/

  قطرات العلم 
 http://katarat1.com/forum/







  رد مع اقتباس











2018-07-14, 05:57 PM


#55






أم أبي التراب



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2010
المشاركات 542












**مذهب ابن مسعود رضي الله  عنه*
*  1 - إن الجد يقاسم الإخوة، ما لم ينتقص حقه من الثلث، وفاقاً لمذهب زيد.
 2ً - لا يعتبر بنو العَلاَّت  "الإخوة    لأب" في مقاسمة الجد، مع بني الأعيان "الإخوة الأشقاء" كما قال  علي رضي    الله عنه ، فلا  تحسب الأخت لأب مع الأخت  الشقيقة على الجد، وعبارة    الفقهاء: إن بني العلات  لا يعدون عليه في القسمة  مع بني الأعيان، بخلاف طريقة زيد  يعد بنو  العلات على الجد مع بني الأعيان.
 3ً - إن الأخوات المنفردات صاحبات فروض مع جد، وافق به عليًا. ويلاحظ أن هذه الطريقة جمع بين طريقتي علي وزيد رضي الله عنهم. 
الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للزحيلي 
*
* ما يخالف فيه الجد الأب 
* *الجد كالأب إلا في أربع مسائل هي:
1 - الجدة الصحيحة أو أم الأب تحجب بالأب، ولا تحجب بالجد، فلا ترث مع الأب، وترث مع الجد.
2 -مسألة  الغرَّآوين: إذا ترك الميت أبويه وأحد الزوجين فللأم ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب  أحد الزوجين. أما لو كان مكان الأب جد، فللأم عند الجمهور خلافًا.*
*لأبي يوسف ثلث جميع التركة، فلا تكون غراوية مع الجد، ولها عند أبي يوسف ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب أحد الزوجين.
3 - يحجب  الأب الإخوة والأخوات الأشقاء أو لأب  إجماعاً، ولا يحجبهم  الجد عند  الجمهور (**الأئمة الثلاثة والصاحبين**) وعند أبي حنيفة: يحجبهم.
**4  - أبُ  المعتِق - السيد - مع ابنِهِ يأخذ  الأب سدس الولاء والباقي؛ لابن المعتِق  عند أبي يوسف،  وجميع الولاء لابن المعتِق عند أبي حنيفة  وليس للأبِ شيءٌ. 
ولو كان مكان الأب جد كان الولاءُ كلُّه لابن المعتِق 
وليس للجدِّ شيءٌ.*
*الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للزحيلي* 
**تنبيه : الجمهور ليس بدليل ، وإنما يستأنس به عند عدم الترجيح ، يعني إذا لم يترجح إليك شيء في المسألة حينئذٍ لا بد من العمل* 




مدونتي  
 https://mnbralda3wa.blogspot.com/

  قطرات العلم 
 http://katarat1.com/forum/







  رد مع اقتباس











2018-07-14, 05:59 PM


#56






أم أبي التراب



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2010
المشاركات 542












*حالات* *الجد** التي يختلف فيها عن* *الأب** خمسة** :*
*الحالة الأولى :*

* الأب    لا يحجب عن الميراث أبدا إلا إذا وجد  مانع من موانع الميراث ، أما الجد  ،   فإنه يحجب عن الميراث بالأب حجب حرمان   فلا يرث مع وجود الأب ،ويحجب   الجد  البعيد بالجد القريب تمشيا مع القاعدة (  من أدلى إلى الميت بواسطة   لا يرث  مع وجود تلك الواسطة) .*
 *الحالة الثانية :*
* أن الأب يحجب أم نفسه عن الميراث ، ولا  يحجبها    الجد بل ترث معه إجماعًا ، والجدة الأبوية لا ترث مع وجود الأب ،  لأنها    تدلى إلى الميت وتنتسب إليه بواسطة الأب ، وأما الجد فترث معه أم  الأب ،    لأنها تدلى إلى الميت وتنتسب إليه بواسطة الأب ، وأما الجد فترث معه  أم    الأب ، لأنها زوجته ، وكذا أم أم الأب لأنها أم زوجته ، فهما لا تدليان     إلى الميت بواسطة ، بخلاف أم أبي الأب فلا ترث مع الجد لإدلائها به إلى     الميت والقاعدة التي تبين لنا ميراث الجد مع الجدة هي ( كل جدة تنتسب  إلى    الميت بواسطة لا ترث معه) .*
*الحالة الثالثة :*
* أجمع الفقهاء أن الأب مع الفرع المؤنث يرث السدس فرضا وما بقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصبا .* 
*واختلفوا في الجد ، فمنهم من قال : هو كالأب في الجمع بين الإرث بالفرض والإرث بالعصوبة .* 
*ومنهم من قال : بل يرث الجد حينئذ بالعصوبة وحدها.*
* الحالة الرابعة :*
* أجمع فقهاء المسلمين أن الأب يحجب الأخوة     والأخوات من أية جهة كانوا ، وأما الجد فإنه يحجب الأخوة والأخوات لأم     بالإجماع ، أما الأخوة والأخوات الأشقاء ، أو لأب فإن الفقهاء قد اختلفوا     في ميراثه معهم ، فقال أبو حنيفة وقوم : نعم يحجبهم ، وقال الأئمة  الثلاثة    لا يحجبهم.*
*الحالة الخامسة:*
* أجمع الأئمة الأربعة** على أن* *الأب يحجب الأم  من ثلث التركة إلى ثلث الباقي في المسألتين الغراويتين* *،* *وأن الجد لا  يحجبها إلى ذلك* *، ولا يبالى الجد بأن نصيبها أكثر أو قريب من نصيبه ، لعدم  تساويهما في القرابة إلى الميت ، لأن الأم أقرب إلى الميت من الجد .* 
*والمسألتان الغراويتان هما ( أب ، أم ، زوج )  و (    أب ، أم ، زوجة ) فإن الأم في هاتين المسألتين تأخذ ثلث الباقي بعد   نصيب   أحد الزوجين لا ثلث كل التركة ، لكي لا تستحق الأم أكثر مما يستحقه   الأب   أو قريبا منه.*

* مشابهة الجد للأب :*

* والجد يشبه الأب بالأمور التالية :*
* 1- أن الجد يشبه الأب في حجب أولاد الأم.*
* 2- إذا زوج الجد الصغير أو الصغيرة لم يكن لهما خيار إذا بلغا.*
* 3- لا ولاية للأخ في النكاح مع قيام الجد في ظاهر الرواية كالأب.*
* 4- لا يقتل الجد بولد الولد.*
* 5- تحريم زواج الجد وحفيده في منكوحة كل واحد منهما بعد وفاته أو طلاقه.*
* 6- عدم قبول الشهادة من كل واحد إلى الآخر.*
* 7- في صحة استيلاد الجد مع عدم الأب .*
* 8- لا يجوز دفع الزكاة إليه.*
* 9- حق الولاية على أبن الابن بالنفس والمال.*
*مشابهة الجد للأخ.*

*والجد يشبه الأخ في الأمور التالية:*
* 1- أن الجد بشبه الأخ في أنه إذا كان للصغير جد وأم كانت النفقة عليهما أثلاثا كم هي في الميراث على الأخ والأم.*
* 2- عدم فرض النفقة على الجد المعسر .*
* 3- عدم وجوب صدقة الفطر للصغير على الجد.*
* 4- لا يصير الصغير مسلمًا بإسلام الجد.
*
*الأمثـلة:*
*1- جد وبنت وابن ابن: للجد السدس فرضاً لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر، ولعدم وجود الأب، وللبنت النصف فرضاً لانفرادها والباقي لابن الابن تعصيباً.* *
2- أب وجد لأب وابن و بنت:للأب السدس فرضاً لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر ، ولا شئ للجد لوجود الأب ، والباقي للابن والبنت للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.*

*3- جد وزوجة : للزوجة الربع لعدم الفرع الوارث وللجد الباقي تعصيبًا .*

*4- زوجة وأم وجد : للزوجة الربع لعدم الفرع الوارث وللأم الثلث لعدم الفرع الوارث والاثنين فصاعدًا من الأخوة والباقي للجد تعصيبًا .*

*5- جد و بنت و بنت ابن : للبنت النصف وبنت الابن السدس وللجد السدس والباقي تعصيبًا .*
*6- جد وابن و ابن ابن  : للجد السدس والباقي للابن تعصيبًا ولا شيء لابن الابن .*
*
هنا*




مدونتي  
 https://mnbralda3wa.blogspot.com/

  قطرات العلم 
 http://katarat1.com/forum/







  رد مع اقتباس











2018-07-14, 06:00 PM


#57






أم أبي التراب



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2010
المشاركات 542












*المجلس العشرون 
تيسير علم المواريث
تطبيقات على ميراث الجد وحلها
**ثم** حالات** ميراث* *الجدة**
*****حل تطبيقات على ميراث "الجد "
**** *توفي عن** زوجة* *، و**ابن ابن* *،و**جد .
*
*الحل 
**الحجب
*** الزوجة * 
**  الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
 ـ الورثة و**توزيع التركة**:
*الزوجة 8/1    فرضًا 
**لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى** لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
*
**الجد    6/1  فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى* *لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"
*
** ابن الابن  * *يرث * *الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس- لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** "**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ**"
**o**o**o**o**o**o**o**o**** *توفي عن** زوجة* *،وأب ، أم ، وجد .
*
*الحل 
**الحجب
*** الجد   محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأب ،رغم أنهما في جهة واحدة وهي الأبوة لكنهما اختلفا في درجة القرابة للمتوفى فالأب أقرب درجة للمتوفى من الجد * *
 ـ الورثة و**توزيع التركة**:
***الزوجة 4/1   فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12*
**الأم   3/1    فرضًا
ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب الزوجة وليس ثلث التركة كلها لانحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين لقوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ ".
*الأب  الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض  .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
* *
**oooooooo
* **توفيت عن زوج ،وبنت بنت ، وعمة، وأم ، وجد
**الحل 
**الحجب
**بنت البنت والعمة  لاميراث لهما لأنهما من ذوي الأرحام ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .*
* ـ الورثة و**توزيع التركة**:*
**الزوج 2/1     فرضًا* *لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
**لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ "سورة النساء / آية : 12*

**الأم        3/1   التركة        فرضًا -* *لعدم تعدد الإخوة  ،* *ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين* *الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين ،* *ولعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة    * *لقول**ه تعال**ى "** فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ "**.*
**الجد  الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض  .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "**
** ooooooo
***توفيت عن زوج ، وبنت ابن ابن ، وابن ابن ، وجد .
الحل 
الحجب
*بنت ابن الابن  محجوبة حجب حرمان لوجود فرع وارث مذكر أعلى منها درجة 
* الزوج محجوب حجب نقصان من "النصف " إلـى " الربع " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
*الزوج     4/1     فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ" النساء 12
*الجد    6/1  فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"
*ابن الابن     يرث  الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"
 oooooooo
*
**توفي عن زوجة وابن خال ، وابن أخ لأم ، وأم ،وأخ لأم ،وأخت لأم ، وأم ،وجد .
**الحل 
**الحجب
**ابن الخال ، وابن الأخ لأم * *لاميراث لهما لأنهما من ذوي الأرحام ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .*
*الأخ لأم ،والأخت لأم  محجوبان حجب حرمان لوجود الأصل المذكر -الجد -.
*
** الأم  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لوجود عدد من الإخوة رغم حجبهم.*
**الورثة وتوزيع التركة :*
**الزوجة 4/1   فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12*
**الأم   6/1 فرضًا لتعدد إخوة المتوفى رغم حجبهم ؛ لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ ".**
*
**الجد   يرث * *الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس- لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** "**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ**"*
 
*oooooooo*
*** *توفي عن زوجة ،وبنت ابن ،وبنت ابن ابن ، وابن ابن ابن ، وجد .
**الحل 
**الحجب*
**  الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
 ـ الورثة و**توزيع التركة**:
*الزوجة 8/1    فرضًا 
**لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى** لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
*
*بنت الابن   * *2/1 فرضًا* 
*لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ".
***الجد    6/1  فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى* *لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"*
**بنت ابن الابن و ابن ابن الابن   يرثانِ الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .
وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي
** * ابن ابن الابن* *يرث * *الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** "**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ**"**
**-**بنت ابن الابن* *ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به** -* *عصبة بالغير**.**ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى* *"**يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ** "النساء 11 .
**فا**ل**آ**يةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه* *بالتعصيب** وبينت مقداره* *للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ**"*




مدونتي  
 https://mnbralda3wa.blogspot.com/

  قطرات العلم 
 http://katarat1.com/forum/







  رد مع اقتباس











2018-07-14, 06:03 PM


#58






أم أبي التراب



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2010
المشاركات 542












*ميراث الجدة*
 **الجدة الوارثة والجدة غير الوارثة :
*الجدة إما أن تكون وارثة وإما أن تكون رَحِمِيَّةً فاسدةً ليست وارثةً؛ فكل من أدلت  بوارث فهي وارثة، وعليه من أدلت بمحض الإناث أو بمحض الذكور أو أدلت بإناث  إلى ذكور فهي وارثة، فإن أدلت بذكور إلى إناث ففي هذه الحالة لا ترث وهي  الجدة الرَّحِمِية أو الفاسدة.
فقه المواريث للشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان 
*
*فالْمَذْهَبُ عِنْدَ  عَلِيٍّ  وَزَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ رَضِيَ     اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ كُلَّ جَدَّةٍ تُدْلِي بِعَصَبَةٍ ، أَوْ     صَاحِبَةِ فَرِيضَةٍ فَهِيَ وَارِثَةٌ، وَكُلُّ جَدَّةٍ تُدْلِي بِمَنْ     لَيْسَ بِعَصَبَةٍ ، وَلَا صَاحِبَةِ فَرِيضَةٍ فَهِيَ غَيْرُ وَارِثَةٍ. المبسوط-محمد بن أحمد بن أبي سهل السرخسي
*
* الجدة الوارثة وتسمى الجدة الصحيحة* *أصل وارث مؤنث غير مباشر ،وهي التي لا يدخل في نسبتها إلى الميت جد  رحمي ،فهي كل من أدلت بإناث خُلَّص أو ذكور خُلَّص أو بإناث إلى ذكور .
*
*  أم أم أم أم هذه أدلت بإناث خُلّص, وأم أم أم أب أدلت بإناث إلى ذكور, وأم أم أب أب هذه أدلت بإناث إلى ذكور, وأم أب أب أب هذه بذكور خُلّص, هؤلاء هن الجدات الصحيحات. 
- ويقابلها الجدة الرَّحِمِيَّة أو الفاسدة: وهي التي يدخل في نسبتها إلى الميت جد رحمي كأم أبي الأم .
 و أم أبي أم الأب،**لأن في نسبتها إلى الميت ذكر بين أنثيين, وكل جدة في نسبتها ذكر بين أنثيين فهي ليست من ذوات الفروض، وإنما هي من ذوات الأرحام.
*
**دليل توريث الجدات "السدس" الإجماع القطعي.
فلا يوجد نص صريح صحيح في ميراث الجدة، وتوجد آثار وأحاديث في ميراث الجدة ولكنها غير صحيحة وتفصيل ذلك ورد في كتاب :**إرواء الغليل في تخريج أحاديث منار السبيل /* *محمد ناصر الدين الألباني المتوفى: 1420هـ/ ج : 6 / ص : 124 .*
**الجدة عند عدم الأم: قال ابن المنذر  أجمعوا على أن للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم.الإجماع :84.
الوجيز في فقه السنة والكتاب العزيز
 أما الإجماع فقد حكاه عدد من أئمتنا منهم شيخ الإسلام الإمام ابن قُدامة في المُغني في الجزء السابع صفحة: ثلاث وخمسين فقال: أجمع أهل العلم على أن فرض الجدات السدس وإن كثرن.
  وحكى الإجماع الإمام ابن حجر في التلخيص الحبير نقلاً عن محمد بن نصر من  أئمة الشافعية الكبار، فقال: اتفق الصحابة والتابعون على توريث الجدة  السدس. 
فقه المواريث للشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان 
*
*وممن نقل الإجماع أيضًا على توريث الجدة السدس :
السرخسي في المبسوط : 7 / 564  ،وابن قُدامة في المغني : 7 / 54 ، وابن المُنْذِر في الإجماع ص 34 ،والشوكاني في نيل الأوطار  6 /  59
 حجب الجدة:
*وَأَجْمَعُوا عَلَى أَنَّ لِلْجَدَّةِ أَمِّ الْأُمِّ السُّدُسَ مَعَ  عَدَمِ الْأُمِّ ، وَأَنَّ لِلْجَدَّةِ أَيْضًا أُمِّ الْأَبِ عِنْدَ  فَقْدِ الْأَبِ السُّدُسَ ، فَإِنِ اجْتَمَعَا كَانَ السُّدُسُ بَيْنَهُمَا  .بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد/أبو الوليد محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن رشد القرطبي 

**الْأُمُّ تَحْجُبُ الْجَدَّاتِ أَجْمَعَ؛ بِالِاتِّفَاقِ؛ سَوَاءٌ كَانَتْ مِنْ قِبَلِهَا ، أَوْ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْأَبِ.
*
*وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي حَجْبِ الْجَدَّةِ بِالْأَبِ بَعْدَ  مَا اتَّفَقُوا أَنَّ الْجَدَّةَ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْأُمِّ لَا تَصِيرُ  مَحْجُوبَةً بِالْأَبِ* *لِأَنَّهَا لا تُدْلِي بِهِ ، وَلَا تَرِثُ بِمِثْلِ نَسَبِهِ فَهِيَ تَرِثُ بِالْأُمُومَةِ وَهُوَ بِالْأُبُوَّةِ وَالْعُصُوبَةِ ،وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْجَدَّةِ الَّتِي مِنْ قِبَلِهِ**- أي من قِبَلِ الأب-   فَقَالَ  عَلِيٌّ   وَزَيْدٌ   وَأُبَيُّ بْنُ كَعْبٍ   وَسَعْدُ بْنُ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ لَا تَرِثُ أُمُّ الْأَبِ مَعَ الْأَبِ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ الشَّعْبِيِّ   وَطَاوُسٍ  وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ عُلَمَائِنَا - الحنفية- رَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ.
 وَقَالَ  عُمَرُ   وَابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ   وَأَبُو مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيُّ   وَعِمْرَانُ بْنُ الْحُصَيْنِ:  تَرِثُ أُمُّ الْأَبِ مَعَ الْأَبِ وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ  شُرَيْحٍ   وَابْنِ سِيرِينَ  وَبِهِ أَخَذَ  مَالِكٌ   وَالشَّافِعِيُّ.
*
*المبسوط /محمد بن أحمد بن أبي سهل السرخسي
*
*واختيارنا :لَا تَرِثُ أُمُّ الْأَبِ مَعَ الْأَبِ شَيْئًا،فالجمهور على أنها محجوبة.**أي أن* *الجدة التي تدلي بأبٍ أو بجد تحجب عند وجود ابنها** .** عبد الرحيم الطحان*

**إذا أُطلق لفظ " الجدة " ، فالمقصود به " الجدة لأم " 
 *مسألة : من يرث من الجدات عند اجتماعهن؟
***الوارثات من الجدات عند اجتماعهن
**اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة ، فلِعُلمائِنَا في  ذلك ثلاثةُ أقوالٍ، أولها أقواها - وهو ما رجحه* *الإمام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى كما سيأتي - ، وهو قول -الحنفية والشافعية:  أن الجدات يرثن  مهما كثر عددهن، إذا كن في درجة واحدة، لا نقتصر لا على  اثنتين ولا على  ثلاث ولا على أربع، فمادامت الدرجة واحدة يرثن ولو كثر  عددهن.*
*-وعند  الحنابلة: لا ترث إلا ثلاث جدات فقط،**أم الأم مهما علت، وأم الأب مهما  علت، وأم الجد مهما علت فقط**، أما أم أبي الجد فلا ترث عند الحنابلة؛ لأن أم  الأب غير أم أبي الجد فكل منهما طائفة مستقلة غير الأخرى.*

*-المالكية ومعهم* *أبو ثور من أصحاب الإمام الشافعي  عليهم جميعاً رحمة الله يقولون: الوارث من الجدات جدتان فقط، أم الأم مهما  علت، وأم الأب مهما علت، وأما أم الجد فتسقط.
**فالمالكية عندهم الوارث من الجدات جدتان، والحنابلة ثلاث، والشافعية  والحنفية مطلقاً، بشرط أن يتساوين في الدرجة، وقولهم فيما يظهر والعلم عند  الله أقوى.
*
**قال الإمام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى في الجزء الواحد والثلاثين، صفحة ثلاث وخمسين وثلاثمائة:*
*  قال: تنازع العلماء في الجدات الوارثات، فقيل: يرث جدتان، وهذا قول  المالكية. وقيل: الوارثات ثلاث جدات وهذا قول الحنابلة.ثم قال: وقيل: جنس  الجدات المدليات بوارث يرثن، أب الجد وارث، والجد وارث، والأب وارث، فجنس  الجدات المُدليات بوارث يرثن، وهو قول الأكثرين، وهو قول أبي حنيفة والشافعي .*

*قال الإمام ابن تيمية : وهو وجه في مذهب الإمام أحمد ، ثم قال: وهذا أرجح* *فإنه لا نزاع أن من علت بالأمومة ورثت، سواء كانت من جهة الأب أو من جهة  الأم،     أم أم أم أم لو علت عشر درجات فهي وارثة، أم أم أم أم أب وارثة، فلا     نزاع  من علت بالأمومة وارثة من طريق الأب ومن طريق الأم، حتى المالكية     الذين  ورثوا جدتان، قالوا: مهما علت من هنا أو من* *هنا فهي وارثة .
مجموع الفتاوى.هنا* *
**فقه المواريث للشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان 
*
 **أحوال** اشتراك الجدات في السدس* *وعدمه**
**-اشتراك الجدات في السدس وحجب بعضهن لبعض
  لاشتراك الجدات وحجب بعضهن لبعض* *أربعة أحوال**، أذكرها على الترتيب والتوالي:
***الحالة الأولى: إذا كن في درجة واحدة ومن جهة واحدة -فيأخذن السدس بينهن بالاتفاق، ولا خلاف في ذلك.
مثاله:   أم أم أب،  أم أب أب التي هي أم الجد، درجة واحدة والجهة واحدة يدلين  بأب،  هذا وإن  كان جداً، لكنه للأب في النهاية، أم أبي الأب، أم أم الأب.
في هذه الحالة يشتركن** بالاتفاق**، هذا على القول بتوريث أم الجد عند من قال به. 
***الحالة  ثانية:  إذا  كن في درجة واحدة، لكن من جهتين فالحكم كذلك بالاتفاق، أم أم  أب، أم  أم  أم، في درجة واحدة، لكن من جهتين مختلفين، واحدة تدلي بأم وواحدة   تدلي  بأب، والدرجة واحدة, والجهة مختلفة، فكذلك يشتركن في السدس بالاتفاق. * *
**الحالة الثالثة**: إذا كن من جهة واحدة، لكن بعضهن أقرب درجة إلى الميت من بعض والجهة واحدة، فالقربى تسقط البُعدَى بالاتفاق.
مثال: أم أم أم، مع أم أم، كلاهما لجهة واحدة فأم أم لها السدس، والأخرى محجوبة، ولو هناك أب له الباقي.
المسألة من ستة، واحد لأم الأم، والباقي للأب خمسة، وأم أم أم سقطت، فالجهة* *واحدة**، لكن الدرجة* *متفاوتة**، فالقربى تُسقِط البُعْدَى. 
الذي جرى حوله خلاف* *الحالة الرابعة** في أحد قسميها، وهي:
**الحالة  الرابعة:  إذا كنَّ من جهة مختلفة، جدات من قبل الأم، وجدات من  قبل الأب،  وبعضهن  أيضاً أقرب من بعض في الدرجة، إذا كنَّ من جهة مختلفة  جدات من قبل  الأب،  وجدات من قبل الأم، وبعضهن أقرب من بعض في الدرجة،  فلذلك حالتان  أيضًا:
الحالة  الأولى متفق عليها: أم أم، أم أم أب، الجهة مختلفة،  والدرجة  مختلفة، فإذا  كانت القُربى من جهةِ الأمِّ؛ تُسقط البُعْدَى من جهةِ الأبِ  بالإجماع،  وهذه لها  السدس، وهذه- أي الأخرى- محجوبة، وإذا كان معك أب له الباقي، كما  في المسألة  السابقة. 
الحالة  الثانية للصورة الرابعة: إذا كانت عكسها: الجهة مختلفة  والدرجة  متفاوتة،  لكن القربى من جهة الأب، فهل تُسقط هذه البُعدَى من جهة  الأم؟
مثلاً: أم أم أم، وأم أب، وعم، هل نجعلها كهذه أو نشرك بينهما؟ اختلفوا فيها على قولين اثنين:
القول الأول: ذهب إليه أبو   حنيفة ، وهو المعتمد عند الإمام أحمد  وقول للشافعية، مذهبهم على خلافه،   أن حكم المسألة الثانية كالأولى، القربى  تسقط البعدى من أي جهة كانت،   فالقربى من جهة الأب تسقط البعدى، كما أن  القربى من جهة الأم تسقط البعدى   من جهة الأب، وعليه السدس هنا لأم الأب وأم  أم الأم سقطت، هذا عند  الحنفية  والمعتمد عند الحنابلة، وقول للشافعي .
القول  الثاني: هو  مذهب الإمام مالك ، وهو المعتمد عن الشافعية، ورواية عن  الإمام أحمد   مذهبهم على خلافها: أن الجدتين في هذه الحالة يشتركان في السدس؛ لأن الجدة   من قِبَلِ الأمِّ أقوى من الجدة التي هي من قبل الأب، والسبب  في قوتها: أن   الجدات يرثن إذا لم يكن هناك أم، فأم الأم    إذاً لها قوة  بواسطة أنها ستحل   محل ابنتها، وأما التي هي من قِبل  الأب   فهي ليس لها صلة  بالأم، وهي ورثت لأن   لها اسم جدة، وأما هذه-أم الأم- فمُدْلِيَة بابنتها التي هي وارثة  حقيقة، فإذاً: لها   قوة قرابة، والأصل أن يكون إرث الأم لأمها, هذا  الأصل، كما أنه يكون إرث   الأب لأبيه.
فإذاً: أم أم الأم لها قوة في القرابة، وأم الأب ضعف قرابتها ينجبر  بقرب  درجتها، وعليه  هنا إذا كانت القريبة من جهة الأب قريبة في الدرجة،  والجدة  من قبل الأم  بعيدة في الدرجة، إلا أن الجدة من جهة الأب فقرب  درجتها يجبر  ضعفها، وتلك  قرابتها قوية، فبعد درجتها ينجبر بقوة قرابتها،  فيشتركان في  السدس.
ولذلك عند الشافعي     ومالك يقع التشريك في هذه المسألة في السدس بين الجدتين، والمسألة  ستصحح    بضرب اثنين في ستة: اثنا عشر، لكل جدة واحد، وعشرة للعم.فقه المواريث للشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان 
*
*هل تحجب الجدة لأب بالأب؟*
*الجدة التي أدلت بأبٍ من جهة الأب أو من جهة الجد أبي الأب، هل تسقط بوجود من أدلت به؟
**لعلمائنا في ذلك قولان معتبران:*
*الذي ذهب إليه الجمهور* *أبي حنيفة ، ومالك ، والإمام الشافعي وهو رواية عن الإمام أحمد لكن المذهب عندهم على خلاف ذلك: أن الجدة التي تدلي بأبٍ أو بجد تحجب عند وجود ابنها؛ لأن من أدلى بوارث يحجب عند وجوده*.

*وعليه لو  مات ميت وترك جدة من قبل أمه: أم أم، وجدة من قبل أبيه: أم أب، وترك أباه،  فالأب عصبة وليس له فرض لعدم وجود فرع وارث، والسدس تأخذه الجدة التي من  قبل الأم، وهذه -أي أم الأب-  حُجِبَت فلا تأخذ شيئًا على الإطلاق.على قول الجمهور.
وعند الحنابلة وهذا هو القول الثاني في المسألة كما في المغني في الجزء السابع صفحة تسعٍ وخمسين، وهذا هو الذي رجحه الإمام ابن تيمية  في مجموع الفتاوى في المجلد الحادي والثلاثين صفحة أربعٍ وخمسين وثلاثمائة:   أن الجدة لا تحجب بوجود ابنها إذا كانت من جهة الأب أو الجد، بل لها  الميراث ترث بوجوده، فلو مات إنسان وترك أباً وأم أبيه أي: جدة، فالجدة لها  السدس والأب له الباقي.
وقال:  القاعدة التي يتداولها الفرضيون ليست مسلمة، وهي: أن من أدلى بوارث يحجب  عند وجوده قال: هذا غير مسلمٍ. القاعدة: ينبغي أن يزاد  إليها فيُقال: من أدلى بوارث وورث فرضه يحجب عند وجوده، أما إذا كنت لا ترث  فرضاً وتدلي به لا تحجب به يعني: ابن الابن يرث ما يرثه الابن - عند عدم وجود الابن- ، فإذا وجد الابن حجب ابن الابن ، الجد يدلي للأب ويرث الجد ميراث الأب عند عدم وجود الأب ؛ فلو وجد الأب حُجِبَ الجد  ، أما  الأخ لأم لا يرث فرض الأم ، فلا يُحْجَب بها، فهذا خاص به.
مثاله: لو توفي عن أم ،وأخ لأم .
فالأم لها الثلث ، والأخ لأم له السدس رغم أنه يدلي إليها لكنه لايرث ميراثها فله فرضه المقدر
-وجملته: أن الجدة من قبل الأب إذا كان ابنها حياً وارثاً يعني: ورث:
-فإن عمر ، وابن مسعود ، وأبا موسى الأشعري ، وعمران بن الحصين ، وأبا الطفيل رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ورثوها مع ابنها وبه قال شريح ، والحسن ، وابن سيرين ، وجابر بن زيد ، والعنبري ، وإسحاق ، وابن المنذر وهو ظاهر مذهب أحمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.
*
*لأنها ولو** أدلت به فهي لا ترث من ميراثهم**، بل هي معه* *كولد الأم** مع* *الأم** لم يسقطوا بها.
مثاله: لو توفي عن** أم** ،و**أخ لأم** .
ف**الأم** لها* *الثلث** ، و**الأخ لأم** له* *السدس** رغم أنه يدلي إليها لكنه لايرث ميراثها فله فرضه المقدر
هذا الذي قرره الإمام ابن تيمية -كما قلت- في مجموع الفتاوى في صفحة أربعٍ وخمسين وثلاثمائة.
 -وقال زيد بن ثابت : لا ترث، وروي ذلك عن     عثمان ، وعلي رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، وبه قال مالك ، والثوري ،  والأوزاعي  ،   وسعيد بن عبد العزيز ، والشافعي -وهو الإمام الثاني- وابن  جابر ، وأبو   ثور  ، وأصحاب الرأي وهم الحنفية، وهو رواية عن أحمد رواها  عنه جماعة من   أصحابه، 
واحتج من أسقطها بابنها أنها تدلي به فلا ترث معه كالجد مع الأب ؛وأم الأم مع الأم.
**وهناك   قول ثالث**:* *أن قول: من أدلى بشخص سقط به* *باطل** وينبغي أن يضاف إليه:* *من   أدلى بشخص سقط به إذا أخذ نصيبه**،* *فالعم** حُجبَ ب**ابن الابن* *رغم أن العم لم يدل   به** ولا* *بالأخ** مع* *عمه** وأمثال ذلك مما فيه سقوط شخص بمن لم يدلِ به، وإنما   العِلة* *أن يرثَ ميراثَهُ**،* *فكل من يرث ميراث شخص سقط به إذا كان* *أقرب منه**،  * *و**الجدات* *يقمن مقام* *الأم** - في فرضها - فيسقطن بها وإن لم يدلين بها، فالأم تحجبهن، وأما* *  الأب** فلا يحجب* *أمه* *وهي جدة الابن الميت، وهكذا* *الجد** لا يحجب** أمه** التي هي   جدة للميت.-* *لأن الجدات لايرثن ميراث من يدلون لهم* *-.
***ميراث الجدة ذات القرابتين
**  الجدة التي هي ذات قرابتين فهي جدة من قِبَل الأب وجدة من قِبَل الأم،  إذا اجتمعت مع جدة لها قرابة واحدة، فهل ترث ذات القرابتين ثلثي السدس،  ونعطي الجدة التي ترث بقرابة واحدة ثلث السدس الباقي؟ لعلمائنا في ذلك  تفصيل أيضًا:*
* فالمعتمد عند الجمهور أيضًا وهذا قول الحنفية ذهب إليه أبو حنيفة وصاحبه أبو يوسف  وهو المرجح في المذهب، وهو قول المالكية وهو المعتمد عند الشافعية :أن  الجدة التي تدلي بقرابتين كالجدة التي تدلي بقرابة واحدة، وعليه إذا وجدت  مع جدة تدلي بقرابة وهذه تدلي بقرابتين فيقتسمان السدس بالتساوي دون نظر  إلى قرابة أو قرابتين.
*
 *وحجتهم في ذلك: أمران معتبران:*
*الأمر  الأول: قالوا: ليس لوارثٍ فرضين،  يعني: يأخذ الإنسان فرضاً محدداً، أما أن  يأخذ فرضين فلا يوجد،** فلا تعطيها  من جهة الأم* *ثلث السدس**، و**ثلث السدس الآخر**من جهة الأب** كأنك ستورثها  فرضين.* 
*الأمر  الثاني عندهم: قالوا: توريث الجدات بمعنىً واحد: ألا وهو جهة الأمومة؛ فلا  يتعدد السبب بتعدد الجهة ؛كالأخت الشقيقة تماماً، فالأخت الشقيقة تدلي بأبٍ  وأم، فهل نورثها لأنها تدلي بأم من ميراث الأخت لأم؟ لا ثم لا.*
*فإذاً  هي ترث هنا الجدات لجهة الأمومة، فإذا تعددت جهة الإرث لا ترث إلا ميراثًا  واحدًا، كما أن الأخت الشقيقة تدلي بأم وتدلي بأب فلا ترث ميراث شقيقة  وميراث أخت لأم.*
*هذا هو قول الحنفية والشافعية والمالكية، انظروه في رد المحتار على  الدر المختار في الجزء السادس صفحة ثلاث وثمانين وسبعمائة.*
*وذهب الإمام* *أحمد وهو قولٌ في مذهب الحنفية للإمام* *محمد بن الحسن الشيباني** من الحنفية** أحد صاحبي الإمام أبي حنيفة  رحمهم الله جميعًا: أن الجدة التي تدلي بجهتين ترث ميراثين: فترث ثلث  السدس لكل جهة، وعليه لو وجدت مع جدة تدلي بجهة واحدة تأخذ هذه ثلثي السدس  وتلك تأخذ ثلث السدس الآخر.*
*وعند هؤلاء  اختلاف جهة القرابة كاختلاف الأشخاص، قالوا: وحال الجدات في ذلك كحال ابني  العم إذا كان أحدهما أخٌ لأم، فيرث ميراثين .
مثاله توفي عن ابن عم ، وابن عم آخر  هو أخ لأم أيضا .
ابن العم الذي* *هو أخ لأم أيضا يرث* * السدس فرضًا بصفته أخ لأم .
 ويرث مع ابن العم الأول الباقي تعصيبًا بصفته ابن عم 
فهو شارك في التعصيب وأخذ فرضه.   لأنه يرث بجهتين: فهو ابن عم، وأخٌ لأم.
والجدة إذا  أدلت أيضًا بجهتين ترث بجهتين،     فعندهم إذًا هنا اختلاف جهة القرابة كاختلاف  الأشخاص، فنزلوا اختلاف     الجهة كأنه شخص مستقل يعني: كأنه جدة مستقلة كما  هو الحال في ابن العم  إذا    كان أخاً لأم فتجعله كأنه شخصان، أخٌ لأم فيرث،  وابن عم سيرث، وهنا كذلك يقول الإمام الإمام أحمد ومحمد بن الحسن  يقولان: إن كانت القرابة متصلة ولا يمكن تفريقها فلا يتعدد إرثها، وأما  إذا كانت القرابة متعددة منفردة عن الأخرى فيورث القريب الذي أدلى بهذه  القرابات المتعددة المختلفة بكل جهة منها، فالجدة التي أدلت بجهة الأب  وبجهة الأم لو كان عندها جدة أخرى مكانها كانت سترث، أما الأخت الشقيقة فلا  يمكن فصلها - أي لا يمكن إطلاق لفظ أخت لأم عليها فقط رغم أنها أخت لأم وأب في ذات الوقت لأننا لو أطلقنا لفظ أخت لأم عليها ما بقيت أخت شقيقة ، فالأخت الشقيقة لا يمكن أن يفصل القرابة عن بعض؛ لأنك متى ما فصلتها  لم تكن شقيقة، ولذلك لا ترث إلا بجهة واحدة . هذا محل اتفاق. 
لكن هنا عندنا قرابة منفصلة صار حالها كحال ابن العم الذي  هو أخٌ لأم، نحن اتفقنا على أننا نورثه من جهتين.*
*والجدة     أدلت بجهتين ويمكن  أن يكون بدل الجدة جدتان، فبما أن الجهة منفصلة    وتعددت  فهي تدلى بكل جهة،  وأما الأخت الشقيقة فلا يمكن أن يفصل القرابة    عن بعض.
**ولذا     إذا اختلفت جهة القرابة  فهنا يمكن أن تورثها بهذه الجهات المختلفة     المتعددة فتورث الجدة من جهة  الأب والجدة من جهة الأب والجدة من جهة الأم.
**مثاله : توفي عن :جدتين :**أم أب أب** هي* *أم أم أم**،  والجدة الثانية:* *أم أم أب ،* *و**ابن .*
*هذا* *الابن* * عاصب بلا خلاف .**
-وعلى  مذهب الحنابلة: يقسم* *السدس* *الخاص بالجدات أثلاثاً: 
أم أب أب هي أم أم أم* *لها** ثلثي السدس* *لأنها ذات قرابتين.**أم أم أب : لها ثلث السدس لأنها ذات قرابة واحدة .
- عند الجمهور وهذا قول  أبي حنيفة وصاحبه أبو يوسف  وهو المرجح في المذهب، وهو قول المالكية وهو المعتمد عند الشافعية :أن  الجدة التي تدلي بقرابتين كالجدة التي تدلي بقرابة واحدة، وعليه إذا وجدت  مع جدة تدلي بقرابة وهذه تدلي بقرابتين فيقتسمان السدس بالتساوي دون نظر  إلى قرابة أو قرابتين.
وعليه : :أم أب أب التي هي أم أم أم،  والجدة الثانية: أم أم أب :* *لهما** السدس* *يقسم بينهما بالسوية ولا اعتبار لتعدد القرابة.*
*مقتبس من :فقه المواريث للشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان * 




مدونتي  
 https://mnbralda3wa.blogspot.com/

  قطرات العلم 
 http://katarat1.com/forum/







  رد مع اقتباس











2018-07-14, 06:04 PM


#59






أم أبي التراب



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2010
المشاركات 542












*الخلاصة 
**- للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم .
*
*لقوله تعالى "وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ".

 - الْأُمُّ تَحْجُبُ الْجَدَّاتِ أَجْمَعَ؛ بِالِاتِّفَاقِ؛ سَوَاءٌ كَانَتْ مِنْ قِبَلِهَا ، أَوْ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْأَبِ.
- وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي حَجْبِ الْجَدَّةِ بِالْأَبِ بَعْدَ  مَا اتَّفَقُوا أَنَّ الْجَدَّةَ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْأُمِّ لَا تَصِيرُ  مَحْجُوبَةً بِالْأَبِ لِأَنَّهَا لا تُدْلِي بِهِ ، وَلَا تَرِثُ بِمِثْلِ نَسَبِهِ فَهِيَ تَرِثُ بِالْأُمُومَةِ وَهُوَ بِالْأُبُوَّةِ وَالْعُصُوبَةِ ،وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْجَدَّةِ الَّتِي مِنْ قِبَلِهِ- أي من قِبَلِ الأب- :
*تَرِثُ أُمُّ الْأَبِ مَعَ الْأَبِ .
*لَا تَرِثُ أُمُّ الْأَبِ مَعَ الْأَبِ شَيْئًا،فالجمهور على أنها محجوبة.*
*أي أن الجدة التي تدلي بأبٍ أو بجد تحجب عند وجود ابنها . عبد الرحيم الطحان 
-إذا أُطلق لفظ " الجدة " ، فالمقصود به " الجدة لأم 
-الوارثات من الجدات عند اجتماعهن:
اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة على ثلاثةِ أقوالٍ، أولها أقواها - وهو ما رجحه الإمام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى:
*أن الجدات يرثن  مهما كثر عددهن، إذا كن في درجة واحدة.
*وعند  الحنابلة: لا ترث إلا ثلاث جدات فقط
*المالكية عندهم الوارث من الجدات جدتان.

-اشتراك الجدات في السدس وحجب بعضهن لبعض 
أربعة أحوال :
*الحالة الأولى: إذا كن في درجة واحدة ومن جهة واحدة -فيأخذن السدس بينهن بالاتفاق، ولا خلاف في ذلك.
*الحالة  ثانية:  إذا  كن في درجة واحدة، لكن من جهتين - واحدة تدلي بأم وواحدة   تدلي  بأب- فالحكم  يشتركن في السدس بالاتفاق.
  الحالة الثالثة: إذا كن من جهة واحدة، لكن بعضهن أقرب درجة إلى الميت من بعض والجهة واحدة، فالقربى تسقط البُعدَى بالاتفاق.
الحالة  الرابعة:  إذا كنَّ من جهة مختلفة ،  وبعضهن  أيضًا أقرب من بعض في الدرجة ، فلذلك حالتان  أيضًا:
الحالة  الأولى متفق عليها: أم أم، أم أم أب، الجهة مختلفة،  والدرجة  مختلفة، فإذا  كانت القُربى من جهةِ الأمِّ؛ تُسقط البُعْدَى من جهةِ الأبِ  بالإجماع،  وهذه لها  السدس، وهذه- أي الأخرى- محجوبة.
الحالة  الثانية للصورة الرابعة: إذا كانت عكسها: الجهة مختلفة  والدرجة  متفاوتة،  لكن القربى من جهة الأب :اختلفوا فيها على قولين اثنين:
*القربى  تسقط البعدى من أي جهة كانت.
* أن الجدتين يشتركان في السدس.

-هل تحجب الجدة لأب بالأب؟
*الجمهور  الجدة التي تدلي بأبٍ أو بجد تحجب عند وجود ابنها؛ لأن من أدلى بوارث يحجب عند وجوده.
*الجدة لا تحجب بوجود ابنها إذا كانت من جهة الأب أو الجد، بل لها  الميراث ترث بوجوده.
وهناك   قول ثالث: أن قول: من أدلى بشخص سقط به باطل وينبغي أن يضاف إليه: من   أدلى بشخص سقط به إذا أخذ نصيبه.

- ميراث الجدة ذات القرابتين:
فهي جدة من قِبَل الأب وجدة من قِبَل الأم،  إذا اجتمعت مع جدة لها قرابة واحدة :
*الجمهور يقتسمان السدس بالتساوي دون نظر  إلى قرابة أو قرابتين.
*الجدة التي تدلي بجهتين ترث ميراثين: فيقسم السدس الخاص بالجدات أثلاثاً: 
أم أب أب هي أم أم أم لها ثلثي السدس لأنها ذات قرابتين.أم أم أب : لها ثلث السدس لأنها ذات قرابة واحدة .*




مدونتي  
 https://mnbralda3wa.blogspot.com/

  قطرات العلم 
 http://katarat1.com/forum/







  رد مع اقتباس











2018-07-14, 06:05 PM


#60






أم أبي التراب



				الملف الشخصي
			



				مشاهدة المشاركات
			












تاريخ التسجيل Jan 2010
المشاركات 542












* المجلس الحادي والعشرون 
تيسير علم المواريث**  ملخص ما مضى*
*·**في عد أصحاب الفروض طريقتان:*
**الطريقة الأولى:عدَّ أصحابَ النصفِ على حِده، وأصحابَ الربعِ على حِدَه، وهكذا*.
**الطريقة الثانية:ذِكْر كل وارث وتفصيل حالات إرثه.
**وهذه الطريقة الثانية أفضل وأكثر إحضاراً للذهن وحصرًا لحالات الوارث، وهي الطريقة التي سار عليها القرآن الكريم في آيات المواريث قال جل وعلا"وَلَكُم     ْنِصْفُ مَاتَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ  فَإِن    كَانَ لَهُن َّوَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ "النساء 12 " ما ذكر أصحاب النصف وعدهم لا, إنما ذكر الزوج وقال له النصف في حالة كذا, وله الربع في حالة كذا؛ وهكذا في كل آيات المواريث..
**من لهم حق التوارث*
 *سبق ونوهنا عن من  لهم حق التوارث ونجملهم في 
 خمسة أقسام رئيسية:
ـ أصحاب الفروض النسبية
ـ أصحاب الفروض السببية
ـ العصبة النسبية
ـ ذوو الأرحام
- الولاء، 
***أصحاب الفروض:هم الذين لهم سِهام مقدرة في كتاب الله تعالى أو في سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو في الإجماع.فالفروض المقدرة :النصف، والربع،والثمن،ثم الثلثان،والثلث،والسدس. 
**#* *أصحاب الفروض النسبية: أي قرابة الدم والنسب.* 
*وهم: ثلاثة من الرجال : الأب ، والجد، والأخ لأم.
وسبعة من النساء : الأم، الجدة، البنت، بنت الابن ،والأخت الشقيقة ،الأخت لأب، الأخت لأم.
#أصحاب الفروض السببية
وهي العلاقة بسبب ،أوالناشئة عن عقـد زواج صحيح "الزوج والزوجة" .
**#**العصبة النسبية:
وهم بنوالرجل وقرابته لأبيه،" الابن - ابن الابن - الأب- الجد وإن علا ".
أصحاب العصبة النسبية وهم بالترتيب حسب أولوية الإرث
أولًا : الفروع :
وهم الابن ثم ابن الابن وإن نزل الابن . 
ثم الأصول :
وهم الأب ثم الجد الصحيح- أبو الأب- وإن علا ..... . 
ثم الحواشي :
أ ـ الإخوة :
وهم إخوة المتوفى الأشقاء 
ثم
إخوة المتوفى لأب .
ثم
أبناء إخوة المتوفى الأشقاء . 
ثم
أبناء إخوة المتوفى لأب .
ثم
ب ـ ثم الأعمام :
هم أعمام المتوفى وإن نزلوا
أعمام المتوفى الأشقاء . 
ثم
أعمام المتوفى لأب . 
ثم
أبناء أعمام المتوفى الأشقاء . 
ثم
أبناء أعمام المتوفى لأب .
رابعًا : ذووالأرحام
" ذوو " بمعنى أصحاب
"الأرحام" الأرحام هنا كل قريب ليس بذي فرض ولاعصبة،فهم بقية الأقارب سِوَى أصحاب الفروض والعصبات السابق ذكرهم: كالعمة والعم لأم، والخال ، والجد غير الصحيح " الأب لأم " ،وابن البنت ، وابن الأخت ، وبنت الأخ ، وأبناء الإخوة لأم ..... 
خامسًا :العصبة السببية
ولاء العِتْقِ: صاحبه وهو المُعتِقُ لا يرثُ بالفرضِ ولا بالقرابةِ بل يرثُ بالولاءِ ، كما سبق تفصيله . 
 وفيه المعتِق وارث،إذا لم يكن للعبدِ المعتـَق أقارب من جهة النسب* 




مدونتي  
 https://mnbralda3wa.blogspot.com/

  قطرات العلم 
 http://katarat1.com/forum/







  رد مع اقتباس

----------


## أم أبي التراب

**القسم الثاني**
**ميراث " الجد الصحيح " مع " الإخوة والأخوات الأشقاء أو لأب " ** 
**  ميراث " الجد    " مع " الإخوة الأشقاء أو  لأب " لم يرد فيه نص من الكتاب أو السنة ـ    الصحيحة ـ ، وإنما ثبت ميراثه  باجتهاد الصحابة ـ رضي الله عنهم ـ   وقد  اختلف رأيهم في ذلك .الوسيط / ص : 60 
*القول الأول 
 " الجد كالأب " يحجب الإخوة مطلقًا ؛ أشقاء أو لأب أو لأم.
دليل ذلك : أن القرآن الكريم في كثير من آياته أطلق على الجد لفظ الأب 
كما في قوله تعالى  "وَاتَّبَعْتُ مِلَّةَ آبَآئِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ  " . سورة يوسف / آية : 38 .
حكاية عن يوسف عليه السلام ، و****إِسْحَاقَ جده . 
وقوله تعالى "وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ مِّلَّةَ أَبِيكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ هُوَ سَمَّاكُمُ الْمُسْلِمينَ مِن قَبْلُ"سورة الحج / آية : 78 
فسمى الجد أبًا ومن َثم يأخذ حُكْمَ الأبِ. الوسيط / ص : 60 
**
 **وفي السنة**** "مرَّ النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ على  نفرٍ من أسلمَ ينتضلونَ ، فقال النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ "  ارموا بني إسماعيلَ ، فإنَّ أباكم كان راميًا ، ارموا وأنا مع بني فلانٍ " .  قال :**** فأمسكَ أَحَدُ الفريقينِ بأيديهم** **، فقال رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ  عليهِ وسلَّمَ " ما لكم لا ترمونَ" . قالوا :** **كيف نرمي وأنتَ معهم**** ؟  فقال النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ " ارموا فأنا معكم كلُّكم " .**
**الراوي :          سلمة بن الأكوع -  المحدث :          البخاري -          المصدر :          صحيح البخاري****الصفحة أو الرقم: 2899 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث :صحيح. الدرر السنية .** 

**«ارْمُوا بَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلَ؛ فإنَّ أباكم كان رامِيًا»، يعني: ارمُوا    يا  أبناءَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ عليه السَّلام؛ وذلك لأنَّ إِسْمَاعِيلَ أبو    العَرَبِ،  وكان رامِيًا مُتقِنًا للرَّمْيِ عليه السَّلام. 
وإسماعيل من الجدود وليس أبًا فيكون له حكم الأب.
**
*******ولأن الجدَّ المباشر في أعلى عمود النسب بالنسبة للميت، وابن الابن المباشر  في أسفل العمود، وكل منهما يُدلي إلى الميت بدرجة واحدة، والفقهاء متفقون  على أن ابن الابن يحجب الإخوة، فيجب أن يكون الجد كذلك.
ولأن الجد أقرب للميت من الأخ، ولا يحجب الجد عن الإرث سوى الأب، بخلاف الإخوة  والأخوات فإنهم يحجبون بثلاثة: الأب والابن وابن الابن.
والجد يرث بالفرض  والتعصيب كالأب، والإخوة منفردون بواحد منهما، والله أعلم.
صحيح فقه السنة وأدلته وتوضيح مذاهب الأئمة
********* وقال الشيخ العثيمين ـ رحمه الله ـ في رسالته تسهيل الفرائض / ص : 37 :
"والراجح أنهم يُحجبون به كما يُحجبون بالأب ، وكما يحجب الإخوة لأم ، وهو قول " أبي بكرالصديق " و " أبي موسى الأشعري " و " ابن عباس "وأربعة عشر من الصحابة ـ رضي الله عنهم ـ . 
- قال البخاري /الفتح/  ج : 12 / كتاب الفرائض /ص : 19 / باب رقم 9 :
" لم يُذكر أن أحدًا خالف أبا بكر في زمانه وأصحاب رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ متوافرون " ا.هـ 
****- وقال ابن حجر العسقلاني في قول البخاري كأنه يريد بذلك تقوية حُجة القول المذكور فإن الإجماع السكوتي حُجَّة وهو حاصل في هذا .****ا.هـ - 
وهذا مذهب أبي حنيفة وإحدى الروايتين عن أحمد واختاره من أصحابنا جماعة ، منهم : شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم ... واختاره "شيخنا عبد الرحمن السعدي والشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز "
ا . هـ. كلام العثيمين بتصرف يسير
**
** *****القول الثاني**
** " الجد " لا يحجب الإخوة الأشقاء أو لأب فهم يرثون معه ويحجب " الإخوة لأم " بلا خلاف.
****وإليه ذهب عمر بن الخطاب، وعثمان ابن عفان، وعلي بن أبي طالب، وابن مسعود، وزيد بن ثابت -رضي الله عنهم-بداية المجتهد 1/ 1157 
**
**. وتبعهم من الأئمة الأربعة: مالك . شرح الخرشي على المختصر 8/ 202، شرح الزرقاني 8/ 208، والشافعي.مختصر المزني: 3/ 147، نهاية المحتاج 6/ 23، وأحمد في المعتمد عنده .الإقناع للحجاوي 3/ 83، الروض المربع 2/ 167، وهو قول أبي يوسف ومحمد صاحبي أبي حنيفة. مجمع الأنهر 2/ 757.وغيرهم.**
**فهو قول**** الجمهور**** "المذاهب الثلاثة والصاحبين"****الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للزحيلي**
** 
وأصحاب هذا القول حُجتهم أن الجد والإخوة متساوون في سبب الاستحقاق ، إذ كل منهم يدلي إلى الميت " بالأب " . 
" فالجد " ---> " أبو الأب " ، 
و" الأخ " ---> " ابن الأب " ، 
وقرابة البنوة لا تنقص عن قرابة الأبوة ، بل ربما كانت أقوى ، فإن الابن يتقدم على الأب في العصبات ، فيسقط إرث الأب بالتعصيب إذا وجد الابن مع الأب ، فيكون الأب صاحب فرض مع الابن ،وإذا كانت قرابة البنوة التي يدلي بها الإخوة أقوى من قرابة الأبوة التي يدلي بها الجد ،فلا يحجب الضعيف من هو أقوى منه . فيرث الإخوة مع الجد . 
أما  تسمية الجد أبًا فمن باب المجاز وذلك لا يقتضي أن يكون مثله  من كل الوجوه كما أن الجدة تسمى أمـًا ولكنها لا تعامل معاملة  الأم عند عدم وجود الأم باتفـاق . الوسيط ... / ص : 61 / بتصرف 
****وقـد أورد ابن حجرالعسقلاني في الفتح**** ؛ أن " عمر " كان لا يورث الإخوة مع الجد ، فأتاه " علي " و " زيد
ابن ثابت " ، فرجع عن ذلك ..... 
ثم كان يورث الجد مع الإخوة على ألا يقل  نصيب الجد عن    الثلث ، وكان يورث الجد مع الإخوة على ألا يقل  نصيبه عن السدس ... تردد    فـي ذلـك بحسب آراء بعض الصحابة ... 
فقد أخرج الدارِمِي بسند صحيح عن الشعبي قال : 
" أول جد ورث في الإسلام "     عمر " فأخذ ماله ، فأتاه " علي " و " زيد " ـ يعني " ابن ثابت "  ـ  فقالا   : ليس لك ذلك ، إنما أنت كأحد الأخوين " 
وأخرج  سعيد بن منصور وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة    بسند  واحد صحيح إلى عبيد  بن نضلة قال  " كان عمر وابـن مسعود    يقاسمان الجد  مع الإخوة  ما بينه وبين أن يكون السدس خيرًا  له   من مقاسمة الإخوة " 
وأخرج محمد بن نصر بسند صحيح إلى عبيدة بن    عمرو قال  : كان يُعْطَى  الجد مع الإخوة الثلث ، وكان عمر    يعطيه السدس ، ثم كتب "  عمر  " إلى " عبد الله "  إنا نخاف أن  نكون قد   أجحفنا بالجد فأعطه   الثلث ، ثم قَدِمَ " علي " ها هنا ـ  يعني الكوفة ـ   فأعطاه السدس ، قال  عبدة : فرأيهما في الجماعة  أحب إليَّ من رأي أحدهما   في الفرقة .
ا . هـ . الفتح / ج : 12 / ص : 23 
****يستخلص مما سبق**** أن الأمر فيه خلاف وعلينا قراءة حجة كل فريق ثم نأخذ بما نظن أن فيه الاتباع****
والسبب في تعدد  الآراء في ميراث الجد والإخوة، أنه لم يرد نصٌّ صريحٌ في     كتاب الله، أو في  سنة رسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كونه لم يرد دليلٌ في     هذه المسألة، فهو من  التكريم الذي حظيت به هذه الأمة، أن جعل سبحانه     وتعالى أمورًا من الشرع لا  تُعرف إلا بالاجتهاد، ولا تُنال إلا ببذل     الوسع، مِمِّن حاز الآلة الكاملة،  فكان أهلاً للاجتهاد،****
**

----------


## أم أبي التراب

**والقائلون** ** بمشاركة الإخوة** **للجد****، قد اختلفوا على** **مذاهب، وأشهر هذه المذاهب مذهبان، 
 وهما مذهب علي بن أبي طالب، ومذهب زيد بن ثابت
ومذهب**** ابن مسعود**** بينهما  أي أخذ من هذين المذهبين كما سيأتي إن شاء الله****.
**
**  *أولًا**  **مذهب** ** عَلي بن أبي طالب  -رضي الله عنه- في مشاركة الإخوة للجد:
**

**خلاصة مذهب علي
**** في مذهب عَلي** **يُفْرَضُ للأخواتِ** **أي يأخذن فروضهن المقدرة لهن .ويأخذ** **الجد** **السدس**** ، أو**** التعصيب**** ،****أو المقاسمة -****أي تقسيم الباقي مع الإخوة**** - أيهم أحظ له- أي**** أزيد له- .
**
**  ومن   مذهب** **علي****  -رضي الله عنه- أنه لا يحسب الإخوة لأب مع الإخوة لأبوين، إلا إذا   انفردوا  -أي الإخوة لأب-  فيقومون مقامهم، وإن اجتمعوا مع الأبوين حُجبوا بهم،** **ولا يُعَدُّوا   على الجد؛****  وقد علل ابن رشد هذا فقال: "ولأن هذا الفعل أيضا مخالفٌ  للأصول،  أعني أن  يحتسب بمن لا يرث"بداية المجتهد 1/ 1157
**
**  *****أمثلة وحالات** ** للجد مع الإخوة** **على**** مذهب علي، ** 
******* توفي عن  جد ؛ وأخت** **شقيقة 
****-الأخت الشقيقة   تأخذ فرضها ** **2/1** ** فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود** ** عاصب لها في درجتها****.
 - الجد** **الباقي تعصيبًا** **وهو أحظ له من سدس التركة****
**
*** توفي عن  جد ؛وثلاث أخوات لأب
 الثلاث أخوات ** **3/2 ** ** فرضًا لتعددهن وعدم وجود** ** عاصب لهن في درجتهن .****
****-الجد****  يرث الباقي تعصيبًا أو السدس ؛ أيهما أحظ له .** **وفي هذه المسألة التعصيب** **أحظ له** **أي**** الإرث بأخذ الباقي بعد فروض الأخوات أكثر له.
****
*********توفي عن :** **بنت**** ؛** **أخت شقيقة**** ؛ و****جد****.
****-البنت**** النصف فرضًا**** لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.**
**-الأخت الشقيقة** **الباقي تعصيبًا**** - عصبة مع الغير- بعد أصحاب الفروض لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث**
**-الجد** **المقاسمة مع** **الأخت الشقيقة** **للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ؛****لأنه أحظ له من** **سدس**** التركة****
*****توفي عن** **زوجة**** ؛و****أخت لأب**** ؛****و**** جد**** .
  -الزوجة  ** **1****/** **4****      فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
-****الأخت لأب****   2/1    ف****رضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود العاصب لها في درجتها**** 
*الجد  يرث الباقي  تعصيبًا أو السدس ؛ أيهما أحظ له . وفي هذه المسألة التعصيب أحظ له أي الإرث بأخذ الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض أكثر من السدس .
**

******* إن كان مع الجد؛ إخوة وأخوات، فيقاسمهم الجد، للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، ما لم تنقصه المقاسمة عن السدس.
*مثالها: توفي عن** **جد**** ؛و****أخت شقيقة**** ؛ و****أخ شقيق
الأخت الشقيقة والأخ الشقيق**** يرثون بالتعصيب**** والجد** **يقاسمهم كأحد الإخوة**** أو سدس** **التركة أيهما أحظ له 
والمقاسمة هنا أحظ له .
**
*** إن كان مع الجد؛ إخوة.وأخوات، وكانت المقاسمة ستنقص الجد عن السدس، فيكون فرضه السدس.
**
*******توفي عن جد ؛ وأخ شقيق** **؛ و****أخ لأب****
****-الأخ لأب** **محجوب بالأخ الشقيق لأنه** **مذهب** **علي****  -رضي الله عنه-فهو****لا يحسب الإخوة لأب مع الإخوة لأبوين، إلا إذا   انفردوا - أي الإخوة لأب -  فيقومون مقام الإخوة الأشقاء، وإن اجتمعوا مع الإخوة لأبوين حُجبوا بهم، ولا يُعَدُّوا   على الجد. 
****- الأخ الشقيق** **يرث بالتعصيب؛ ويقاسمه الجد هذا الباقي فالمقاسمة أحظ للجد من سدس التركة في هذه المسألة.**

----------


## أم أبي التراب

***مذهب زيد -رضي الله عنه- في مشاركة الإخوة للجد:**
**خلاصة مذهب زيد
**** أنه لا يخلو أن يكون مع** **الجد والإخوة**** ذو فرض، أو لا يكون.**
*******إذا اجتمع الجد مع الإخوة** **مطلقًا****-أي**** ذكور فقط؛**** أو** **إناث فقط** **؛****أو****ذكور وإناث** **؛****أو****أشقاء فقط****؛أو**** أشقاء ولأب** **-**** دون صاحب فرض، أُعطي الجد الأفضل له من أمرين اثنين:**
**1. إمّا المقاسمة مع الإخوة، فيأخذ الجد مثل نصيب أخ.**
**2. وإمّا ثلث جميع المال.
و****لا يَفرض زيدٌ للأخوات**** أي لا يجعلهن يرثن بالفرض بل بالمقاسمة دومًا؛ إلا في** **الأكدرية**** التي سيأتي بيانُها إن شاء الله تعالى .**
*******وأمَّا إن كان مع** **الجد والإخوة** **صاحب فرضٍ:** **فيُعطى** **الجد**** الأفضل له من بين ثلاثة أمور:**
**1.**** إما أن يُعطى**** السدس من جميع التركة.**
**2.** **وإما**** ثلث الباقي، بعد أصحاب الفروض.**
**3.**** وإما** **المقاسمة مع الإخوة في الباقي، فيكون بمنزلة ذكرٍ من الإخوة.****المحلى 9/ 286.**
 **ومن  مذهب زيد  -رضي الله عنه-  الـمُعَادَّة _ أنه     إذا اجتمع الإخوة الأشقاء والإخوة لأب مع  الجد، فيقوم  بعدِّ الإخوة     جميعاً مع الجد، ثم يعطي نصيب الإخوة لأب للإخوة  الأشقاء؛  لأنهم لا  يرثون    مع الإخوة الأشقاء شيئًا، وإنما يعادُّون معهم  للإضرار بالجد.****بداية المجتهد 1/ 1157.
أي الإخوة لأب يُعَدُّون على الجد مع الأشقاء** 
**فالمعادّة مأخوذة من العَدِّ، وهو لغة: الإحصاء.
 وفي الاصطلاح‏:‏ هي الحالة الّتي يُقاسم فيها الجدُّ الإخوةَ في  الميراث‏،‏وصورتها: اجتماع الإخوة الأشقاء والإخوة  لأب مع الجد في مسألة واحدة، فإذا اجتمعوا جميعًا فإن الإخوة الأشقاء  يُدخِلون الإخوة لأب في العَدِّ معهم؛ فإذا أخذ الجد نصيبَهُ عاد الأشقاء على  الإخوة لأب وأخذوا ما بأيديهم.هنا
****مثال** **
هلك هالكٌ عن : جد ،وأخ شقيق ، وأخ لأب.
 الحل
*الأخ شقيق ، والأخ لأب فيُعدَّا أخوان لهما سهمان 
 *الجد  له إمّا المقاسمة مع الإخوة، فيأخذ الجد مثل نصيب أخ. وإمّا ثلث جميع المال.
وفي هذه المسألة نصيب الجد في الحالين واحد أي**** المقاسمة** **تساوي** **ثلث**** التركة . فيكون له سهم.****وبعد أن يأخذ الجد سهمه**** ؛****يعود**** الأخ الشقيق** **على**** الأخ لأب** **فيأخذ ما بيده لحجبه إياه****
أي يحجب الأخ الشقيق** **الأخ لأب**** ويأخذ** ** الأخ الشقيق سهم الأخ لأب إضرارًا بالجد كما هي أصول زيد رضي الله عنه****
فائدة:**** متى استوى للجد أمران  مما سبق فورثه بما شئت منهما.
*********هلكَ هالكٌ عن : ** **زوجة،وجد ،وأخ شقيق ،وأخ لأب، وأخت لأب.
 الحل
*****الزوجة  الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى** 
***الأخ شقيق ، والأخ لأب** **والأخت لأب  ** **يُعَدُّوا  إخوة** **يرثون للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين فيكون لكل أخ سهمان وللأخت سهم** 
** *الجد   ** **له إمّا المُقاسمة مع الإخوة والأخت ، فيأخذ** **الجد مثل نصيب أخ** **أي**** يُجْعَل الجدُّ كأحدِ الإخوة .****وإمّا** **أن يُعطى السدس من جميع التركة.وإما ثلث الباقي، بعد أصحاب الفروض. أي الأحظ له .
*ثم يَحجب الأخ الشقيق الأخ لأب والأ****خت لأب ويأخذ الأخ الشقيق نصيب الأخ لأب** **والأخت لأب إضرارًا بالجد كما هي أصول زيد رضي الله عنه.****
** 
**الأكدرية****
****ومن المسائل المتعلقة بباب الجد والإخوة : مسألة الأكدرية .**
***قِيلَ : إنَّمَا سُمِّيَتْ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْأَكْدَرِيَّة  َ ، لِتَكْدِيرِهَا لِأُصُولِ  زَيْدٍ  فِي  الْجَدِّ ; فَإِنَّهُ أَعَالَهَا ، وَلَا عَوْلَ عِنْدَهُ فِي مَسَائِلِ  الْجَدِّ ، وَفَرَضَ لِلْأُخْتِ مَعَهُ ، وَلَا يُفْرَضُ لَأُخْتٍ مَعَ  جَدٍّ ، وَجَمَعَ سِهَامَهُ وَسِهَامَهَا ، فَقَسَمَهَا بَيْنَهُمَا ،  وَلَا نَظِيرَ لِذَلِكَ .المغني لابن قدامة  »  كتاب الفرائض» باب ميراث الجد-مسألة الأكدرية هنا
 وذلك  لأن الأصل عند زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه  في باب الجد والإخوة ، أن لا يفرض للأخوات معه  ، ولا يرث  الإخوة شيئا إذا لم يبق إلا السدس ، لكنهم استثنوا هذه الصورة . الإسلام سؤال وجواب 
وهي زوج وأم وجد وأخت شقيقة أو لأب .**
**فَلِلزَّوْجِ  النِّصْفُ ، وَلِلْأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ ،  وَلِلْجَدِّ السُّدُسُ**
**وبذلك تكون الأنصباء قد  استغرقت أصحاب الفروض ، فتسقط الأخت لأنه لم يبق شيءٌ للمقاسمة ،لأن زيد لا يفرض للأخوات ؛****فاستثنى زيد هذه المسألة  من أصله في ميراث الجد مع الإخوة، فورّث الأخت مع الجد بالفرض، ففرض لها  النصف،****ولكن يؤدي  التقسيم إلى زيادة حصة الأخت على الجد، ولما كان للجد ضعف الأخت  إذا  اجتمعا، فيجب أن يجمع نصيب الأخت ونصيب الجد، ثم يقتسماه، للذكر ضعف   الأنثى.
****وقالوا :****لِلْأُخْتِ النِّصْفُ ، فتعول المسألة ثم نعيد التقسيم ، فنجمع نصيب الجد الذي هو السدس   ونصيب الأخت  الذي هو النصف مع بعضهما ؛ ليقتسماهما تعصيبًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .مقتبس من** **الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للزحيلي**

----------


## أم أبي التراب

***مذهب ابن مسعود رضي الله  عنه**
**  1 - إن الجد يقاسم الإخوة، ما لم ينتقص حقه من الثلث، وفاقاً لمذهب زيد.
 2ً - لا يعتبر بنو العَلاَّت  "الإخوة    لأب" في مقاسمة الجد، مع بني الأعيان "الإخوة الأشقاء" كما قال  علي رضي    الله عنه ، فلا  تحسب الأخت لأب مع الأخت  الشقيقة على الجد، وعبارة    الفقهاء: إن بني العلات  لا يعدون عليه في القسمة  مع بني الأعيان، بخلاف طريقة زيد  يعد بنو  العلات على الجد مع بني الأعيان.
 3ً - إن الأخوات المنفردات صاحبات فروض مع جد، وافق به عليًا. ويلاحظ أن هذه الطريقة جمع بين طريقتي علي وزيد رضي الله عنهم. 
الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للزحيلي 
**
** ما يخالف فيه الجد الأب 
** **الجد كالأب إلا في أربع مسائل هي:
1 - الجدة الصحيحة أو أم الأب تحجب بالأب، ولا تحجب بالجد، فلا ترث مع الأب، وترث مع الجد.
2 -مسألة  الغرَّآوين: إذا ترك الميت أبويه وأحد الزوجين فللأم ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب  أحد الزوجين. أما لو كان مكان الأب جد، فللأم عند الجمهور خلافًا.**
**لأبي يوسف ثلث جميع التركة، فلا تكون غراوية مع الجد، ولها عند أبي يوسف ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب أحد الزوجين.
3 - يحجب  الأب الإخوة والأخوات الأشقاء أو لأب  إجماعاً، ولا يحجبهم  الجد عند  الجمهور (****الأئمة الثلاثة والصاحبين****) وعند أبي حنيفة: يحجبهم.
****4  - أبُ  المعتِق - السيد - مع ابنِهِ يأخذ  الأب سدس الولاء والباقي؛ لابن المعتِق  عند أبي يوسف،  وجميع الولاء لابن المعتِق عند أبي حنيفة  وليس للأبِ شيءٌ. 
ولو كان مكان الأب جد كان الولاءُ كلُّه لابن المعتِق 
وليس للجدِّ شيءٌ.**
**الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للزحيلي** 
***تنبيه : الجمهور ليس بدليل ، وإنما يستأنس به عند عدم الترجيح ، يعني إذا لم يترجح إليك شيء في المسألة حينئذٍ لا بد من العمل**

----------


## أم أبي التراب

**حالات** **الجد**** التي يختلف فيها عن** **الأب**** خمسة**** :**
**الحالة الأولى :**

** الأب    لا يحجب عن الميراث أبدا إلا إذا وجد  مانع من موانع الميراث ، أما الجد  ،   فإنه يحجب عن الميراث بالأب حجب حرمان   فلا يرث مع وجود الأب ،ويحجب   الجد  البعيد بالجد القريب تمشيا مع القاعدة (  من أدلى إلى الميت بواسطة   لا يرث  مع وجود تلك الواسطة) .**
 **الحالة الثانية :**
** أن الأب يحجب أم نفسه عن الميراث ، ولا  يحجبها    الجد بل ترث معه إجماعًا ، والجدة الأبوية لا ترث مع وجود الأب ،  لأنها    تدلى إلى الميت وتنتسب إليه بواسطة الأب ، وأما الجد فترث معه أم  الأب ،    لأنها تدلى إلى الميت وتنتسب إليه بواسطة الأب ، وأما الجد فترث معه  أم    الأب ، لأنها زوجته ، وكذا أم أم الأب لأنها أم زوجته ، فهما لا تدليان     إلى الميت بواسطة ، بخلاف أم أبي الأب فلا ترث مع الجد لإدلائها به إلى     الميت والقاعدة التي تبين لنا ميراث الجد مع الجدة هي ( كل جدة تنتسب  إلى    الميت بواسطة لا ترث معه) .**
**الحالة الثالثة :**
** أجمع الفقهاء أن الأب مع الفرع المؤنث يرث السدس فرضا وما بقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصبا .** 
**واختلفوا في الجد ، فمنهم من قال : هو كالأب في الجمع بين الإرث بالفرض والإرث بالعصوبة .** 
**ومنهم من قال : بل يرث الجد حينئذ بالعصوبة وحدها.**
** الحالة الرابعة :**
** أجمع فقهاء المسلمين أن الأب يحجب الأخوة     والأخوات من أية جهة كانوا ، وأما الجد فإنه يحجب الأخوة والأخوات لأم     بالإجماع ، أما الأخوة والأخوات الأشقاء ، أو لأب فإن الفقهاء قد اختلفوا     في ميراثه معهم ، فقال أبو حنيفة وقوم : نعم يحجبهم ، وقال الأئمة  الثلاثة    لا يحجبهم.**
**الحالة الخامسة:**
** أجمع الأئمة الأربعة**** على أن** **الأب يحجب الأم  من ثلث التركة إلى ثلث الباقي في المسألتين الغراويتين** **،** **وأن الجد لا  يحجبها إلى ذلك** **، ولا يبالى الجد بأن نصيبها أكثر أو قريب من نصيبه ، لعدم  تساويهما في القرابة إلى الميت ، لأن الأم أقرب إلى الميت من الجد .** 
**والمسألتان الغراويتان هما ( أب ، أم ، زوج )  و (    أب ، أم ، زوجة ) فإن الأم في هاتين المسألتين تأخذ ثلث الباقي بعد   نصيب   أحد الزوجين لا ثلث كل التركة ، لكي لا تستحق الأم أكثر مما يستحقه   الأب   أو قريبا منه.**

** مشابهة الجد للأب :**

** والجد يشبه الأب بالأمور التالية :**
** 1- أن الجد يشبه الأب في حجب أولاد الأم.**
** 2- إذا زوج الجد الصغير أو الصغيرة لم يكن لهما خيار إذا بلغا.**
** 3- لا ولاية للأخ في النكاح مع قيام الجد في ظاهر الرواية كالأب.**
** 4- لا يقتل الجد بولد الولد.**
** 5- تحريم زواج الجد وحفيده في منكوحة كل واحد منهما بعد وفاته أو طلاقه.**
** 6- عدم قبول الشهادة من كل واحد إلى الآخر.**
** 7- في صحة استيلاد الجد مع عدم الأب .**
** 8- لا يجوز دفع الزكاة إليه.**
** 9- حق الولاية على أبن الابن بالنفس والمال.**
**مشابهة الجد للأخ.**

**والجد يشبه الأخ في الأمور التالية:**
** 1- أن الجد بشبه الأخ في أنه إذا كان للصغير جد وأم كانت النفقة عليهما أثلاثا كم هي في الميراث على الأخ والأم.**
** 2- عدم فرض النفقة على الجد المعسر .**
** 3- عدم وجوب صدقة الفطر للصغير على الجد.**
** 4- لا يصير الصغير مسلمًا بإسلام الجد.
**
**الأمثـلة:**
**1- جد وبنت وابن ابن: للجد السدس فرضاً لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر، ولعدم وجود الأب، وللبنت النصف فرضاً لانفرادها والباقي لابن الابن تعصيباً.** **
2- أب وجد لأب وابن و بنت:للأب السدس فرضاً لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر ، ولا شئ للجد لوجود الأب ، والباقي للابن والبنت للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.**

**3- جد وزوجة : للزوجة الربع لعدم الفرع الوارث وللجد الباقي تعصيبًا .**

**4- زوجة وأم وجد : للزوجة الربع لعدم الفرع الوارث وللأم الثلث لعدم الفرع الوارث والاثنين فصاعدًا من الأخوة والباقي للجد تعصيبًا .**

**5- جد و بنت و بنت ابن : للبنت النصف وبنت الابن السدس وللجد السدس والباقي تعصيبًا .**
**6- جد وابن و ابن ابن  : للجد السدس والباقي للابن تعصيبًا ولا شيء لابن الابن .**
**
هنا**

----------


## أم أبي التراب

**المجلس العشرون 
تيسير علم المواريث
تطبيقات على ميراث الجد وحلها
****ثم**** حالات**** ميراث** **الجدة****
*********حل تطبيقات على ميراث "الجد "
******* **توفي عن**** زوجة** **، و****ابن ابن** **،و****جد .
**
**الحل 
****الحجب
***** الزوجة ** 
***  الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
 ـ الورثة و****توزيع التركة****:
*الزوجة 8/1    فرضًا 
****لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى**** لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
**
***الجد    6/1  فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى** **لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"
**
*** ابن الابن  ** **يرث ** **الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس- لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم**** "****ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ****"
****o****o****o****o****o****o****o****o******* **توفي عن**** زوجة** **،وأب ، أم ، وجد .
**
**الحل 
****الحجب
***** الجد   محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأب ،رغم أنهما في جهة واحدة وهي الأبوة لكنهما اختلفا في درجة القرابة للمتوفى فالأب أقرب درجة للمتوفى من الجد ** **
 ـ الورثة و****توزيع التركة****:
*****الزوجة 4/1   فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12**
***الأم   3/1    فرضًا
ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب الزوجة وليس ثلث التركة كلها لانحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين لقوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ ".
*الأب  الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض  .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
** **
****oooooooo
** ***توفيت عن زوج ،وبنت بنت ، وعمة، وأم ، وجد
****الحل 
****الحجب
****بنت البنت والعمة  لاميراث لهما لأنهما من ذوي الأرحام ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .**
** ـ الورثة و****توزيع التركة****:**
***الزوج 2/1     فرضًا** **لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
****لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ "سورة النساء / آية : 12**

***الأم        3/1   التركة        فرضًا -** **لعدم تعدد الإخوة  ،** **ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين** **الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين ،** **ولعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة    ** **لقول****ه تعال****ى "**** فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ "****.**
***الجد  الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض  .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "****
**** ooooooo
*****توفيت عن زوج ، وبنت ابن ابن ، وابن ابن ، وجد .
الحل 
الحجب
*بنت ابن الابن  محجوبة حجب حرمان لوجود فرع وارث مذكر أعلى منها درجة 
* الزوج محجوب حجب نقصان من "النصف " إلـى " الربع " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
*الزوج     4/1     فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ" النساء 12
*الجد    6/1  فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"
*ابن الابن     يرث  الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"
 oooooooo
**
***توفي عن زوجة وابن خال ، وابن أخ لأم ، وأم ،وأخ لأم ،وأخت لأم ، وأم ،وجد .
****الحل 
****الحجب
****ابن الخال ، وابن الأخ لأم ** **لاميراث لهما لأنهما من ذوي الأرحام ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .**
**الأخ لأم ،والأخت لأم  محجوبان حجب حرمان لوجود الأصل المذكر -الجد -.
**
*** الأم  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لوجود عدد من الإخوة رغم حجبهم.**
***الورثة وتوزيع التركة :**
***الزوجة 4/1   فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12**
***الأم   6/1 فرضًا لتعدد إخوة المتوفى رغم حجبهم ؛ لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ ".****
**
***الجد   يرث ** **الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس- لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم**** "****ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ****"**
 
**oooooooo**
***** **توفي عن زوجة ،وبنت ابن ،وبنت ابن ابن ، وابن ابن ابن ، وجد .
****الحل 
****الحجب**
***  الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
 ـ الورثة و****توزيع التركة****:
*الزوجة 8/1    فرضًا 
****لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى**** لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12
**
**بنت الابن   ** **2/1 فرضًا** 
**لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ".
*****الجد    6/1  فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى** **لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"**
***بنت ابن الابن و ابن ابن الابن   يرثانِ الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .
وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي
**** * ابن ابن الابن** **يرث ** **الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم**** "****ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ****"****
****-****بنت ابن الابن** **ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به**** -** **عصبة بالغير****.****ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى** **"****يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ**** "النساء 11 .
****فا****ل****آ****يةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه** **بالتعصيب**** وبينت مقداره** **للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ****"**

----------


## أم أبي التراب

**ميراث الجدة**
 ***الجدة الوارثة والجدة غير الوارثة :
*الجدة إما أن تكون وارثة وإما أن تكون رَحِمِيَّةً فاسدةً ليست وارثةً؛ فكل من أدلت  بوارث فهي وارثة، وعليه من أدلت بمحض الإناث أو بمحض الذكور أو أدلت بإناث  إلى ذكور فهي وارثة، فإن أدلت بذكور إلى إناث ففي هذه الحالة لا ترث وهي  الجدة الرَّحِمِية أو الفاسدة.
فقه المواريث للشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان 
**
**فالْمَذْهَبُ عِنْدَ  عَلِيٍّ  وَزَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ رَضِيَ     اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ كُلَّ جَدَّةٍ تُدْلِي بِعَصَبَةٍ ، أَوْ     صَاحِبَةِ فَرِيضَةٍ فَهِيَ وَارِثَةٌ، وَكُلُّ جَدَّةٍ تُدْلِي بِمَنْ     لَيْسَ بِعَصَبَةٍ ، وَلَا صَاحِبَةِ فَرِيضَةٍ فَهِيَ غَيْرُ وَارِثَةٍ. المبسوط-محمد بن أحمد بن أبي سهل السرخسي
**
** الجدة الوارثة وتسمى الجدة الصحيحة** **أصل وارث مؤنث غير مباشر ،وهي التي لا يدخل في نسبتها إلى الميت جد  رحمي ،فهي كل من أدلت بإناث خُلَّص أو ذكور خُلَّص أو بإناث إلى ذكور .
**
**  أم أم أم أم هذه أدلت بإناث خُلّص, وأم أم أم أب أدلت بإناث إلى ذكور, وأم أم أب أب هذه أدلت بإناث إلى ذكور, وأم أب أب أب هذه بذكور خُلّص, هؤلاء هن الجدات الصحيحات. 
- ويقابلها الجدة الرَّحِمِيَّة أو الفاسدة: وهي التي يدخل في نسبتها إلى الميت جد رحمي كأم أبي الأم .
 و أم أبي أم الأب،****لأن في نسبتها إلى الميت ذكر بين أنثيين, وكل جدة في نسبتها ذكر بين أنثيين فهي ليست من ذوات الفروض، وإنما هي من ذوات الأرحام.
**
***دليل توريث الجدات "السدس" الإجماع القطعي.
فلا يوجد نص صريح صحيح في ميراث الجدة، وتوجد آثار وأحاديث في ميراث الجدة ولكنها غير صحيحة وتفصيل ذلك ورد في كتاب :****إرواء الغليل في تخريج أحاديث منار السبيل /** **محمد ناصر الدين الألباني المتوفى: 1420هـ/ ج : 6 / ص : 124 .**
***الجدة عند عدم الأم: قال ابن المنذر  أجمعوا على أن للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم.الإجماع :84.
الوجيز في فقه السنة والكتاب العزيز
 أما الإجماع فقد حكاه عدد من أئمتنا منهم شيخ الإسلام الإمام ابن قُدامة في المُغني في الجزء السابع صفحة: ثلاث وخمسين فقال: أجمع أهل العلم على أن فرض الجدات السدس وإن كثرن.
  وحكى الإجماع الإمام ابن حجر في التلخيص الحبير نقلاً عن محمد بن نصر من  أئمة الشافعية الكبار، فقال: اتفق الصحابة والتابعون على توريث الجدة  السدس. 
فقه المواريث للشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان 
**
**وممن نقل الإجماع أيضًا على توريث الجدة السدس :
السرخسي في المبسوط : 7 / 564  ،وابن قُدامة في المغني : 7 / 54 ، وابن المُنْذِر في الإجماع ص 34 ،والشوكاني في نيل الأوطار  6 /  59
 حجب الجدة:
*وَأَجْمَعُوا عَلَى أَنَّ لِلْجَدَّةِ أَمِّ الْأُمِّ السُّدُسَ مَعَ  عَدَمِ الْأُمِّ ، وَأَنَّ لِلْجَدَّةِ أَيْضًا أُمِّ الْأَبِ عِنْدَ  فَقْدِ الْأَبِ السُّدُسَ ، فَإِنِ اجْتَمَعَا كَانَ السُّدُسُ بَيْنَهُمَا  .بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد/أبو الوليد محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن رشد القرطبي 

****الْأُمُّ تَحْجُبُ الْجَدَّاتِ أَجْمَعَ؛ بِالِاتِّفَاقِ؛ سَوَاءٌ كَانَتْ مِنْ قِبَلِهَا ، أَوْ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْأَبِ.
**
**وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي حَجْبِ الْجَدَّةِ بِالْأَبِ بَعْدَ  مَا اتَّفَقُوا أَنَّ الْجَدَّةَ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْأُمِّ لَا تَصِيرُ  مَحْجُوبَةً بِالْأَبِ** **لِأَنَّهَا لا تُدْلِي بِهِ ، وَلَا تَرِثُ بِمِثْلِ نَسَبِهِ فَهِيَ تَرِثُ بِالْأُمُومَةِ وَهُوَ بِالْأُبُوَّةِ وَالْعُصُوبَةِ ،وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْجَدَّةِ الَّتِي مِنْ قِبَلِهِ****- أي من قِبَلِ الأب-   فَقَالَ  عَلِيٌّ   وَزَيْدٌ   وَأُبَيُّ بْنُ كَعْبٍ   وَسَعْدُ بْنُ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ لَا تَرِثُ أُمُّ الْأَبِ مَعَ الْأَبِ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ الشَّعْبِيِّ   وَطَاوُسٍ  وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ عُلَمَائِنَا - الحنفية- رَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ.
 وَقَالَ  عُمَرُ   وَابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ   وَأَبُو مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيُّ   وَعِمْرَانُ بْنُ الْحُصَيْنِ:  تَرِثُ أُمُّ الْأَبِ مَعَ الْأَبِ وَهُوَ اخْتِيَارُ  شُرَيْحٍ   وَابْنِ سِيرِينَ  وَبِهِ أَخَذَ  مَالِكٌ   وَالشَّافِعِيُّ.
**
**المبسوط /محمد بن أحمد بن أبي سهل السرخسي
**
**واختيارنا :لَا تَرِثُ أُمُّ الْأَبِ مَعَ الْأَبِ شَيْئًا،فالجمهور على أنها محجوبة.****أي أن** **الجدة التي تدلي بأبٍ أو بجد تحجب عند وجود ابنها**** .**** عبد الرحيم الطحان**

***إذا أُطلق لفظ " الجدة " ، فالمقصود به " الجدة لأم " 
 *مسألة : من يرث من الجدات عند اجتماعهن؟
*****الوارثات من الجدات عند اجتماعهن
****اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة ، فلِعُلمائِنَا في  ذلك ثلاثةُ أقوالٍ، أولها أقواها - وهو ما رجحه** **الإمام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى كما سيأتي - ، وهو قول -الحنفية والشافعية:  أن الجدات يرثن  مهما كثر عددهن، إذا كن في درجة واحدة، لا نقتصر لا على  اثنتين ولا على  ثلاث ولا على أربع، فمادامت الدرجة واحدة يرثن ولو كثر  عددهن.**
**-وعند  الحنابلة: لا ترث إلا ثلاث جدات فقط،****أم الأم مهما علت، وأم الأب مهما  علت، وأم الجد مهما علت فقط****، أما أم أبي الجد فلا ترث عند الحنابلة؛ لأن أم  الأب غير أم أبي الجد فكل منهما طائفة مستقلة غير الأخرى.**

**-المالكية ومعهم** **أبو ثور من أصحاب الإمام الشافعي  عليهم جميعاً رحمة الله يقولون: الوارث من الجدات جدتان فقط، أم الأم مهما  علت، وأم الأب مهما علت، وأما أم الجد فتسقط.
****فالمالكية عندهم الوارث من الجدات جدتان، والحنابلة ثلاث، والشافعية  والحنفية مطلقاً، بشرط أن يتساوين في الدرجة، وقولهم فيما يظهر والعلم عند  الله أقوى.
**
***قال الإمام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى في الجزء الواحد والثلاثين، صفحة ثلاث وخمسين وثلاثمائة:**
**  قال: تنازع العلماء في الجدات الوارثات، فقيل: يرث جدتان، وهذا قول  المالكية. وقيل: الوارثات ثلاث جدات وهذا قول الحنابلة.ثم قال: وقيل: جنس  الجدات المدليات بوارث يرثن، أب الجد وارث، والجد وارث، والأب وارث، فجنس  الجدات المُدليات بوارث يرثن، وهو قول الأكثرين، وهو قول أبي حنيفة والشافعي .**

**قال الإمام ابن تيمية : وهو وجه في مذهب الإمام أحمد ، ثم قال: وهذا أرجح** **فإنه لا نزاع أن من علت بالأمومة ورثت، سواء كانت من جهة الأب أو من جهة  الأم،     أم أم أم أم لو علت عشر درجات فهي وارثة، أم أم أم أم أب وارثة، فلا     نزاع  من علت بالأمومة وارثة من طريق الأب ومن طريق الأم، حتى المالكية     الذين  ورثوا جدتان، قالوا: مهما علت من هنا أو من** **هنا فهي وارثة .
مجموع الفتاوى.هنا** **
****فقه المواريث للشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان 
**
 ***أحوال**** اشتراك الجدات في السدس** **وعدمه****
****-اشتراك الجدات في السدس وحجب بعضهن لبعض
  لاشتراك الجدات وحجب بعضهن لبعض** **أربعة أحوال****، أذكرها على الترتيب والتوالي:
*****الحالة الأولى: إذا كن في درجة واحدة ومن جهة واحدة -فيأخذن السدس بينهن بالاتفاق، ولا خلاف في ذلك.
مثاله:   أم أم أب،  أم أب أب التي هي أم الجد، درجة واحدة والجهة واحدة يدلين  بأب،  هذا وإن  كان جداً، لكنه للأب في النهاية، أم أبي الأب، أم أم الأب.
في هذه الحالة يشتركن**** بالاتفاق****، هذا على القول بتوريث أم الجد عند من قال به. 
*****الحالة  ثانية:  إذا  كن في درجة واحدة، لكن من جهتين فالحكم كذلك بالاتفاق، أم أم  أب، أم  أم  أم، في درجة واحدة، لكن من جهتين مختلفين، واحدة تدلي بأم وواحدة   تدلي  بأب، والدرجة واحدة, والجهة مختلفة، فكذلك يشتركن في السدس بالاتفاق. ** **
****الحالة الثالثة****: إذا كن من جهة واحدة، لكن بعضهن أقرب درجة إلى الميت من بعض والجهة واحدة، فالقربى تسقط البُعدَى بالاتفاق.
مثال: أم أم أم، مع أم أم، كلاهما لجهة واحدة فأم أم لها السدس، والأخرى محجوبة، ولو هناك أب له الباقي.
المسألة من ستة، واحد لأم الأم، والباقي للأب خمسة، وأم أم أم سقطت، فالجهة** **واحدة****، لكن الدرجة** **متفاوتة****، فالقربى تُسقِط البُعْدَى. 
الذي جرى حوله خلاف** **الحالة الرابعة**** في أحد قسميها، وهي:
****الحالة  الرابعة:  إذا كنَّ من جهة مختلفة، جدات من قبل الأم، وجدات من  قبل الأب،  وبعضهن  أيضاً أقرب من بعض في الدرجة، إذا كنَّ من جهة مختلفة  جدات من قبل  الأب،  وجدات من قبل الأم، وبعضهن أقرب من بعض في الدرجة،  فلذلك حالتان  أيضًا:
الحالة  الأولى متفق عليها: أم أم، أم أم أب، الجهة مختلفة،  والدرجة  مختلفة، فإذا  كانت القُربى من جهةِ الأمِّ؛ تُسقط البُعْدَى من جهةِ الأبِ  بالإجماع،  وهذه لها  السدس، وهذه- أي الأخرى- محجوبة، وإذا كان معك أب له الباقي، كما  في المسألة  السابقة. 
الحالة  الثانية للصورة الرابعة: إذا كانت عكسها: الجهة مختلفة  والدرجة  متفاوتة،  لكن القربى من جهة الأب، فهل تُسقط هذه البُعدَى من جهة  الأم؟
مثلاً: أم أم أم، وأم أب، وعم، هل نجعلها كهذه أو نشرك بينهما؟ اختلفوا فيها على قولين اثنين:
القول الأول: ذهب إليه أبو   حنيفة ، وهو المعتمد عند الإمام أحمد  وقول للشافعية، مذهبهم على خلافه،   أن حكم المسألة الثانية كالأولى، القربى  تسقط البعدى من أي جهة كانت،   فالقربى من جهة الأب تسقط البعدى، كما أن  القربى من جهة الأم تسقط البعدى   من جهة الأب، وعليه السدس هنا لأم الأب وأم  أم الأم سقطت، هذا عند  الحنفية  والمعتمد عند الحنابلة، وقول للشافعي .
القول  الثاني: هو  مذهب الإمام مالك ، وهو المعتمد عن الشافعية، ورواية عن  الإمام أحمد   مذهبهم على خلافها: أن الجدتين في هذه الحالة يشتركان في السدس؛ لأن الجدة   من قِبَلِ الأمِّ أقوى من الجدة التي هي من قبل الأب، والسبب  في قوتها: أن   الجدات يرثن إذا لم يكن هناك أم، فأم الأم    إذاً لها قوة  بواسطة أنها ستحل   محل ابنتها، وأما التي هي من قِبل  الأب   فهي ليس لها صلة  بالأم، وهي ورثت لأن   لها اسم جدة، وأما هذه-أم الأم- فمُدْلِيَة بابنتها التي هي وارثة  حقيقة، فإذاً: لها   قوة قرابة، والأصل أن يكون إرث الأم لأمها, هذا  الأصل، كما أنه يكون إرث   الأب لأبيه.
فإذاً: أم أم الأم لها قوة في القرابة، وأم الأب ضعف قرابتها ينجبر  بقرب  درجتها، وعليه  هنا إذا كانت القريبة من جهة الأب قريبة في الدرجة،  والجدة  من قبل الأم  بعيدة في الدرجة، إلا أن الجدة من جهة الأب فقرب  درجتها يجبر  ضعفها، وتلك  قرابتها قوية، فبعد درجتها ينجبر بقوة قرابتها،  فيشتركان في  السدس.
ولذلك عند الشافعي     ومالك يقع التشريك في هذه المسألة في السدس بين الجدتين، والمسألة  ستصحح    بضرب اثنين في ستة: اثنا عشر، لكل جدة واحد، وعشرة للعم.فقه المواريث للشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان 
**
**هل تحجب الجدة لأب بالأب؟**
**الجدة التي أدلت بأبٍ من جهة الأب أو من جهة الجد أبي الأب، هل تسقط بوجود من أدلت به؟
****لعلمائنا في ذلك قولان معتبران:**
**الذي ذهب إليه الجمهور** **أبي حنيفة ، ومالك ، والإمام الشافعي وهو رواية عن الإمام أحمد لكن المذهب عندهم على خلاف ذلك: أن الجدة التي تدلي بأبٍ أو بجد تحجب عند وجود ابنها؛ لأن من أدلى بوارث يحجب عند وجوده**.

**وعليه لو  مات ميت وترك جدة من قبل أمه: أم أم، وجدة من قبل أبيه: أم أب، وترك أباه،  فالأب عصبة وليس له فرض لعدم وجود فرع وارث، والسدس تأخذه الجدة التي من  قبل الأم، وهذه -أي أم الأب-  حُجِبَت فلا تأخذ شيئًا على الإطلاق.على قول الجمهور.
وعند الحنابلة وهذا هو القول الثاني في المسألة كما في المغني في الجزء السابع صفحة تسعٍ وخمسين، وهذا هو الذي رجحه الإمام ابن تيمية  في مجموع الفتاوى في المجلد الحادي والثلاثين صفحة أربعٍ وخمسين وثلاثمائة:   أن الجدة لا تحجب بوجود ابنها إذا كانت من جهة الأب أو الجد، بل لها  الميراث ترث بوجوده، فلو مات إنسان وترك أباً وأم أبيه أي: جدة، فالجدة لها  السدس والأب له الباقي.
وقال:  القاعدة التي يتداولها الفرضيون ليست مسلمة، وهي: أن من أدلى بوارث يحجب  عند وجوده قال: هذا غير مسلمٍ. القاعدة: ينبغي أن يزاد  إليها فيُقال: من أدلى بوارث وورث فرضه يحجب عند وجوده، أما إذا كنت لا ترث  فرضاً وتدلي به لا تحجب به يعني: ابن الابن يرث ما يرثه الابن - عند عدم وجود الابن- ، فإذا وجد الابن حجب ابن الابن ، الجد يدلي للأب ويرث الجد ميراث الأب عند عدم وجود الأب ؛ فلو وجد الأب حُجِبَ الجد  ، أما  الأخ لأم لا يرث فرض الأم ، فلا يُحْجَب بها، فهذا خاص به.
مثاله: لو توفي عن أم ،وأخ لأم .
فالأم لها الثلث ، والأخ لأم له السدس رغم أنه يدلي إليها لكنه لايرث ميراثها فله فرضه المقدر
-وجملته: أن الجدة من قبل الأب إذا كان ابنها حياً وارثاً يعني: ورث:
-فإن عمر ، وابن مسعود ، وأبا موسى الأشعري ، وعمران بن الحصين ، وأبا الطفيل رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ورثوها مع ابنها وبه قال شريح ، والحسن ، وابن سيرين ، وجابر بن زيد ، والعنبري ، وإسحاق ، وابن المنذر وهو ظاهر مذهب أحمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.
**
**لأنها ولو**** أدلت به فهي لا ترث من ميراثهم****، بل هي معه** **كولد الأم**** مع** **الأم**** لم يسقطوا بها.
مثاله: لو توفي عن**** أم**** ،و****أخ لأم**** .
ف****الأم**** لها** **الثلث**** ، و****الأخ لأم**** له** **السدس**** رغم أنه يدلي إليها لكنه لايرث ميراثها فله فرضه المقدر
هذا الذي قرره الإمام ابن تيمية -كما قلت- في مجموع الفتاوى في صفحة أربعٍ وخمسين وثلاثمائة.
 -وقال زيد بن ثابت : لا ترث، وروي ذلك عن     عثمان ، وعلي رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، وبه قال مالك ، والثوري ،  والأوزاعي  ،   وسعيد بن عبد العزيز ، والشافعي -وهو الإمام الثاني- وابن  جابر ، وأبو   ثور  ، وأصحاب الرأي وهم الحنفية، وهو رواية عن أحمد رواها  عنه جماعة من   أصحابه، 
واحتج من أسقطها بابنها أنها تدلي به فلا ترث معه كالجد مع الأب ؛وأم الأم مع الأم.
****وهناك   قول ثالث****:** **أن قول: من أدلى بشخص سقط به** **باطل**** وينبغي أن يضاف إليه:** **من   أدلى بشخص سقط به إذا أخذ نصيبه****،** **فالعم**** حُجبَ ب****ابن الابن** **رغم أن العم لم يدل   به**** ولا** **بالأخ**** مع** **عمه**** وأمثال ذلك مما فيه سقوط شخص بمن لم يدلِ به، وإنما   العِلة** **أن يرثَ ميراثَهُ****،** **فكل من يرث ميراث شخص سقط به إذا كان** **أقرب منه****،  ** **و****الجدات** **يقمن مقام** **الأم**** - في فرضها - فيسقطن بها وإن لم يدلين بها، فالأم تحجبهن، وأما** **  الأب**** فلا يحجب** **أمه** **وهي جدة الابن الميت، وهكذا** **الجد**** لا يحجب**** أمه**** التي هي   جدة للميت.-** **لأن الجدات لايرثن ميراث من يدلون لهم** **-.
*****ميراث الجدة ذات القرابتين
****  الجدة التي هي ذات قرابتين فهي جدة من قِبَل الأب وجدة من قِبَل الأم،  إذا اجتمعت مع جدة لها قرابة واحدة، فهل ترث ذات القرابتين ثلثي السدس،  ونعطي الجدة التي ترث بقرابة واحدة ثلث السدس الباقي؟ لعلمائنا في ذلك  تفصيل أيضًا:**
** فالمعتمد عند الجمهور أيضًا وهذا قول الحنفية ذهب إليه أبو حنيفة وصاحبه أبو يوسف  وهو المرجح في المذهب، وهو قول المالكية وهو المعتمد عند الشافعية :أن  الجدة التي تدلي بقرابتين كالجدة التي تدلي بقرابة واحدة، وعليه إذا وجدت  مع جدة تدلي بقرابة وهذه تدلي بقرابتين فيقتسمان السدس بالتساوي دون نظر  إلى قرابة أو قرابتين.
**
 **وحجتهم في ذلك: أمران معتبران:**
**الأمر  الأول: قالوا: ليس لوارثٍ فرضين،  يعني: يأخذ الإنسان فرضاً محدداً، أما أن  يأخذ فرضين فلا يوجد،**** فلا تعطيها  من جهة الأم** **ثلث السدس****، و****ثلث السدس الآخر****من جهة الأب**** كأنك ستورثها  فرضين.** 
**الأمر  الثاني عندهم: قالوا: توريث الجدات بمعنىً واحد: ألا وهو جهة الأمومة؛ فلا  يتعدد السبب بتعدد الجهة ؛كالأخت الشقيقة تماماً، فالأخت الشقيقة تدلي بأبٍ  وأم، فهل نورثها لأنها تدلي بأم من ميراث الأخت لأم؟ لا ثم لا.**
**فإذاً  هي ترث هنا الجدات لجهة الأمومة، فإذا تعددت جهة الإرث لا ترث إلا ميراثًا  واحدًا، كما أن الأخت الشقيقة تدلي بأم وتدلي بأب فلا ترث ميراث شقيقة  وميراث أخت لأم.**
**هذا هو قول الحنفية والشافعية والمالكية، انظروه في رد المحتار على  الدر المختار في الجزء السادس صفحة ثلاث وثمانين وسبعمائة.**
**وذهب الإمام** **أحمد وهو قولٌ في مذهب الحنفية للإمام** **محمد بن الحسن الشيباني**** من الحنفية**** أحد صاحبي الإمام أبي حنيفة  رحمهم الله جميعًا: أن الجدة التي تدلي بجهتين ترث ميراثين: فترث ثلث  السدس لكل جهة، وعليه لو وجدت مع جدة تدلي بجهة واحدة تأخذ هذه ثلثي السدس  وتلك تأخذ ثلث السدس الآخر.**
**وعند هؤلاء  اختلاف جهة القرابة كاختلاف الأشخاص، قالوا: وحال الجدات في ذلك كحال ابني  العم إذا كان أحدهما أخٌ لأم، فيرث ميراثين .
مثاله توفي عن ابن عم ، وابن عم آخر  هو أخ لأم أيضا .
ابن العم الذي** **هو أخ لأم أيضا يرث** ** السدس فرضًا بصفته أخ لأم .
 ويرث مع ابن العم الأول الباقي تعصيبًا بصفته ابن عم 
فهو شارك في التعصيب وأخذ فرضه.   لأنه يرث بجهتين: فهو ابن عم، وأخٌ لأم.
والجدة إذا  أدلت أيضًا بجهتين ترث بجهتين،     فعندهم إذًا هنا اختلاف جهة القرابة كاختلاف  الأشخاص، فنزلوا اختلاف     الجهة كأنه شخص مستقل يعني: كأنه جدة مستقلة كما  هو الحال في ابن العم  إذا    كان أخاً لأم فتجعله كأنه شخصان، أخٌ لأم فيرث،  وابن عم سيرث، وهنا كذلك يقول الإمام الإمام أحمد ومحمد بن الحسن  يقولان: إن كانت القرابة متصلة ولا يمكن تفريقها فلا يتعدد إرثها، وأما  إذا كانت القرابة متعددة منفردة عن الأخرى فيورث القريب الذي أدلى بهذه  القرابات المتعددة المختلفة بكل جهة منها، فالجدة التي أدلت بجهة الأب  وبجهة الأم لو كان عندها جدة أخرى مكانها كانت سترث، أما الأخت الشقيقة فلا  يمكن فصلها - أي لا يمكن إطلاق لفظ أخت لأم عليها فقط رغم أنها أخت لأم وأب في ذات الوقت لأننا لو أطلقنا لفظ أخت لأم عليها ما بقيت أخت شقيقة ، فالأخت الشقيقة لا يمكن أن يفصل القرابة عن بعض؛ لأنك متى ما فصلتها  لم تكن شقيقة، ولذلك لا ترث إلا بجهة واحدة . هذا محل اتفاق. 
لكن هنا عندنا قرابة منفصلة صار حالها كحال ابن العم الذي  هو أخٌ لأم، نحن اتفقنا على أننا نورثه من جهتين.**
**والجدة     أدلت بجهتين ويمكن  أن يكون بدل الجدة جدتان، فبما أن الجهة منفصلة    وتعددت  فهي تدلى بكل جهة،  وأما الأخت الشقيقة فلا يمكن أن يفصل القرابة    عن بعض.
****ولذا     إذا اختلفت جهة القرابة  فهنا يمكن أن تورثها بهذه الجهات المختلفة     المتعددة فتورث الجدة من جهة  الأب والجدة من جهة الأب والجدة من جهة الأم.
****مثاله : توفي عن :جدتين :****أم أب أب**** هي** **أم أم أم****،  والجدة الثانية:** **أم أم أب ،** **و****ابن .**
**هذا** **الابن** ** عاصب بلا خلاف .****
-وعلى  مذهب الحنابلة: يقسم** **السدس** **الخاص بالجدات أثلاثاً: 
أم أب أب هي أم أم أم** **لها**** ثلثي السدس** **لأنها ذات قرابتين.****أم أم أب : لها ثلث السدس لأنها ذات قرابة واحدة .
- عند الجمهور وهذا قول  أبي حنيفة وصاحبه أبو يوسف  وهو المرجح في المذهب، وهو قول المالكية وهو المعتمد عند الشافعية :أن  الجدة التي تدلي بقرابتين كالجدة التي تدلي بقرابة واحدة، وعليه إذا وجدت  مع جدة تدلي بقرابة وهذه تدلي بقرابتين فيقتسمان السدس بالتساوي دون نظر  إلى قرابة أو قرابتين.
وعليه : :أم أب أب التي هي أم أم أم،  والجدة الثانية: أم أم أب :** **لهما**** السدس** **يقسم بينهما بالسوية ولا اعتبار لتعدد القرابة.**
**مقتبس من :فقه المواريث للشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان **

----------


## أم أبي التراب

**الخلاصة 
****- للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم .
**
**لقوله تعالى "وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ".

 - الْأُمُّ تَحْجُبُ الْجَدَّاتِ أَجْمَعَ؛ بِالِاتِّفَاقِ؛ سَوَاءٌ كَانَتْ مِنْ قِبَلِهَا ، أَوْ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْأَبِ.
- وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي حَجْبِ الْجَدَّةِ بِالْأَبِ بَعْدَ  مَا اتَّفَقُوا أَنَّ الْجَدَّةَ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْأُمِّ لَا تَصِيرُ  مَحْجُوبَةً بِالْأَبِ لِأَنَّهَا لا تُدْلِي بِهِ ، وَلَا تَرِثُ بِمِثْلِ نَسَبِهِ فَهِيَ تَرِثُ بِالْأُمُومَةِ وَهُوَ بِالْأُبُوَّةِ وَالْعُصُوبَةِ ،وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْجَدَّةِ الَّتِي مِنْ قِبَلِهِ- أي من قِبَلِ الأب- :
*تَرِثُ أُمُّ الْأَبِ مَعَ الْأَبِ .
*لَا تَرِثُ أُمُّ الْأَبِ مَعَ الْأَبِ شَيْئًا،فالجمهور على أنها محجوبة.**
**أي أن الجدة التي تدلي بأبٍ أو بجد تحجب عند وجود ابنها . عبد الرحيم الطحان 
-إذا أُطلق لفظ " الجدة " ، فالمقصود به " الجدة لأم 
-الوارثات من الجدات عند اجتماعهن:
اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة على ثلاثةِ أقوالٍ، أولها أقواها - وهو ما رجحه الإمام ابن تيمية في مجموع الفتاوى:
*أن الجدات يرثن  مهما كثر عددهن، إذا كن في درجة واحدة.
*وعند  الحنابلة: لا ترث إلا ثلاث جدات فقط
*المالكية عندهم الوارث من الجدات جدتان.

-اشتراك الجدات في السدس وحجب بعضهن لبعض 
أربعة أحوال :
*الحالة الأولى: إذا كن في درجة واحدة ومن جهة واحدة -فيأخذن السدس بينهن بالاتفاق، ولا خلاف في ذلك.
*الحالة  ثانية:  إذا  كن في درجة واحدة، لكن من جهتين - واحدة تدلي بأم وواحدة   تدلي  بأب- فالحكم  يشتركن في السدس بالاتفاق.
  الحالة الثالثة: إذا كن من جهة واحدة، لكن بعضهن أقرب درجة إلى الميت من بعض والجهة واحدة، فالقربى تسقط البُعدَى بالاتفاق.
الحالة  الرابعة:  إذا كنَّ من جهة مختلفة ،  وبعضهن  أيضًا أقرب من بعض في الدرجة ، فلذلك حالتان  أيضًا:
الحالة  الأولى متفق عليها: أم أم، أم أم أب، الجهة مختلفة،  والدرجة  مختلفة، فإذا  كانت القُربى من جهةِ الأمِّ؛ تُسقط البُعْدَى من جهةِ الأبِ  بالإجماع،  وهذه لها  السدس، وهذه- أي الأخرى- محجوبة.
الحالة  الثانية للصورة الرابعة: إذا كانت عكسها: الجهة مختلفة  والدرجة  متفاوتة،  لكن القربى من جهة الأب :اختلفوا فيها على قولين اثنين:
*القربى  تسقط البعدى من أي جهة كانت.
* أن الجدتين يشتركان في السدس.

-هل تحجب الجدة لأب بالأب؟
*الجمهور  الجدة التي تدلي بأبٍ أو بجد تحجب عند وجود ابنها؛ لأن من أدلى بوارث يحجب عند وجوده.
*الجدة لا تحجب بوجود ابنها إذا كانت من جهة الأب أو الجد، بل لها  الميراث ترث بوجوده.
وهناك   قول ثالث: أن قول: من أدلى بشخص سقط به باطل وينبغي أن يضاف إليه: من   أدلى بشخص سقط به إذا أخذ نصيبه.

- ميراث الجدة ذات القرابتين:
فهي جدة من قِبَل الأب وجدة من قِبَل الأم،  إذا اجتمعت مع جدة لها قرابة واحدة :
*الجمهور يقتسمان السدس بالتساوي دون نظر  إلى قرابة أو قرابتين.
*الجدة التي تدلي بجهتين ترث ميراثين: فيقسم السدس الخاص بالجدات أثلاثاً: 
أم أب أب هي أم أم أم لها ثلثي السدس لأنها ذات قرابتين.أم أم أب : لها ثلث السدس لأنها ذات قرابة واحدة .**

----------


## أم أبي التراب

** المجلس الحادي والعشرون 
تيسير علم المواريث****  ملخص ما مضى**
**·****في عد أصحاب الفروض طريقتان:**
***الطريقة الأولى:عدَّ أصحابَ النصفِ على حِده، وأصحابَ الربعِ على حِدَه، وهكذا**.
***الطريقة الثانية:ذِكْر كل وارث وتفصيل حالات إرثه.
****وهذه الطريقة الثانية أفضل وأكثر إحضاراً للذهن وحصرًا لحالات الوارث، وهي الطريقة التي سار عليها القرآن الكريم في آيات المواريث قال جل وعلا"وَلَكُم     ْنِصْفُ مَاتَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ  فَإِن    كَانَ لَهُن َّوَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ "النساء 12 " ما ذكر أصحاب النصف وعدهم لا, إنما ذكر الزوج وقال له النصف في حالة كذا, وله الربع في حالة كذا؛ وهكذا في كل آيات المواريث..
****من لهم حق التوارث**
 **سبق ونوهنا عن من  لهم حق التوارث ونجملهم في 
 خمسة أقسام رئيسية:
ـ أصحاب الفروض النسبية
ـ أصحاب الفروض السببية
ـ العصبة النسبية
ـ ذوو الأرحام
- الولاء، 
*****أصحاب الفروض:هم الذين لهم سِهام مقدرة في كتاب الله تعالى أو في سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو في الإجماع.فالفروض المقدرة :النصف، والربع،والثمن،ثم الثلثان،والثلث،والسدس. 
****#** **أصحاب الفروض النسبية: أي قرابة الدم والنسب.** 
**وهم: ثلاثة من الرجال : الأب ، والجد، والأخ لأم.
وسبعة من النساء : الأم، الجدة، البنت، بنت الابن ،والأخت الشقيقة ،الأخت لأب، الأخت لأم.
#أصحاب الفروض السببية
وهي العلاقة بسبب ،أوالناشئة عن عقـد زواج صحيح "الزوج والزوجة" .
****#****العصبة النسبية:
وهم بنوالرجل وقرابته لأبيه،" الابن - ابن الابن - الأب- الجد وإن علا ".
أصحاب العصبة النسبية وهم بالترتيب حسب أولوية الإرث
أولًا : الفروع :
وهم الابن ثم ابن الابن وإن نزل الابن . 
ثم الأصول :
وهم الأب ثم الجد الصحيح- أبو الأب- وإن علا ..... . 
ثم الحواشي :
أ ـ الإخوة :
وهم إخوة المتوفى الأشقاء 
ثم
إخوة المتوفى لأب .
ثم
أبناء إخوة المتوفى الأشقاء . 
ثم
أبناء إخوة المتوفى لأب .
ثم
ب ـ ثم الأعمام :
هم أعمام المتوفى وإن نزلوا
أعمام المتوفى الأشقاء . 
ثم
أعمام المتوفى لأب . 
ثم
أبناء أعمام المتوفى الأشقاء . 
ثم
أبناء أعمام المتوفى لأب .
رابعًا : ذووالأرحام
" ذوو " بمعنى أصحاب
"الأرحام" الأرحام هنا كل قريب ليس بذي فرض ولاعصبة،فهم بقية الأقارب سِوَى أصحاب الفروض والعصبات السابق ذكرهم: كالعمة والعم لأم، والخال ، والجد غير الصحيح " الأب لأم " ،وابن البنت ، وابن الأخت ، وبنت الأخ ، وأبناء الإخوة لأم ..... 
خامسًا :العصبة السببية
ولاء العِتْقِ: صاحبه وهو المُعتِقُ لا يرثُ بالفرضِ ولا بالقرابةِ بل يرثُ بالولاءِ ، كما سبق تفصيله . 
 وفيه المعتِق وارث،إذا لم يكن للعبدِ المعتـَق أقارب من جهة النسب**

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*حالات ميراث الزوج 

**الحالة الأولى : 
 يرث " نصف التركة " فرضًا* * لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ .. "سورة النساء / آية : 12 
** *الحالة الثانية 
 أنه يرث " ربع التركة ". لقوله تعالى" ... فَإِن كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ ..."سورة النساء / آية :12* 

*ooooooooo
*
*حالات ميراث الزوجة * *
**   الحالة الأولى : 
 أنها ترث " ربع التركة ".؛لقوله تعالى "  وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" سورة النساء / آية : 12 
*الحالة الثانية :
 أنها تستحق " الثمن " ، لقوله تعالى  "  فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم  "سورة النساء / آية : 12
ooooooooo
حالات :ميراث البنت الصلبية
*
***الحالة الأولى**:
**ـ أنها ترث* *النصف فرضًا؛لقوله تعالى "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ" . سورة النساء / آية11
*
 *** الحالة الثانية**:* 
*إذا وجد معها بنات أخريات للمتوفَى ، فإنهن يأخذن ثلثي التركة  فرضًا؛** لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء 12
*
**الحالة الثالثة
** إذا وُجِدَ معها عاصبٌ لها في درجتِهَا ؛ فإنه يرث الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة بالنفس للحديث ؛ فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
**فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص 12
*
*، وثرث معه "البنت الصلبية " هذا الباقي  عصبة بالغير -أي عصبة به - ويقسم هذا الباقي بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثثين لقوله تعالى"يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء 11* 

*ooooooooo*
**حالات ميراث بنت الابن* 
**الحالة الأولى :*
*أنها تستحق " النصف " فرضًا إذا كانت واحدة منفردة ، لقوله تعالى " وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ " .                                              سورة النساء / آية : 11 .*

**الحالة الثانية :* 
 *أنها ترث " الثلثين " فرضًا هي ومن معها من بنات الابن عند تعددهن .* *لقوله تعالى : " فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ " .**سورة النساء / آية : 11 .*

*الحالة الثالثة : 
  أنها ترث " السدس " فرضًا ، هي ومن معها من بنـات الابن اللاتي في درجتها مع البنت الواحدة الصلبية ، تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنتين الصلبيتين  فأكثر* *للحديث**"سُئِلَ أبو موسى عن ابنةٍ وابنةِ ابنِ وأختِ ، فقال: للابنةِ النصفُ،  وللأختِ النصفُ وائِتِ ابنَ مسعودٍ فسيُتابِعُني . فسُئِلَ ابنُ مسعودٍ  وأُخْبِرَ بقولِ أبي موسى فقال : لقد ضَلَلْتُ إذًا وما أنا مِن  المُهْتَدين ، أقضي فيها بما قضى النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" ، فَأَتَيْنَا  أبا موسى فأخبَرْناه بقولِ ابنِ مسعودٍ، فقال : لا تسألوني ما دامَ هذا  الحَبْرُ فيكم.**الراوي      :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                            البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح البخاري**- الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح- شرح الحديث**.*
**الحالة الرابعة : 
  إذا وجد مع " بنت الابن " ؛ " ابن ابن " في درجتها ، أو " ابن ابن ابن " أنزل منها في درجة القرابة للمتوفى ، وكانت هي محتاجة إليه لترث ، 
ـ فإنه يرث الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض ، لقول النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ " ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ " . 
ـ وترث معه " بنت الابن " عصبة بالغير .
ـ ويقسم هذا الباقي للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، لقوله تعالى" يُوصِيكُمُ اللهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ " . سورة النساء / آية : 11 . 
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ"
***حجب بنت الابن  : 
أ ـ تُحجب " بنت الابن " حجب حرمان إذا وجد " ابن " للمتوفَى أو " ابن ابن " أعلى منها في الدرجة  .
**ب ـ تحجب " بنت الابن " حجب حرمان في حالة وجود "بنتين صلبيتين" أو أكثر ، أو وجود " بنات ابن " أعلى منها درجةً ، بشرط أن لا يوجد مع " بنت الابن " عاصب لها في درجتها أو أنزل منها . 
**ج ـ  تحجب " بنت الابن " حجب نقصان من " النصف " إلى " السدس " إذا وُجد معها فرع وارث مؤنث أعلى منها في الدرجة .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*حالات ميراث* *الأخت الشقيقة والأخ الشقيق**o*
 * o الحالة الأولى :*
*أنها تستحق " النصف " فرضًا  ،* *وذلك إذا كانت واحدة منفردة .**" لقوله تعالى"** إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ "**النساء.176
** 
**الحالة الثانية :* 
 *أنها ترث* *"**الثلثي**ن**"** فرضا  :**  وذلك عند تعددهن.**لقوله تعالى  "**فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"النساء 176.*  *
**الحالة الثالثة :*
* أنها ترث " بالتعصيب بالغير.**عند وجود عاصب لها في درجتها- .لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء176 
*
*الحالة الرابعة : 
** أنها ترث " بالتعصيب مع الغير"،وذلك بسبب وجود فرع وارث مؤنث للمتوفى" بنت أو بنت ابن مهما نزل الابن ، منفردات أو متعددات ". لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  "للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت".*

* الحجب  : *  
*ت**ُ**ح**ْ**ج**َ**بُ* *"* *الأختُ الشقيقة**ُ " حجب حرمان**بالفرع الوارث المذك**ر ،* *و"* *بالأب* *"* *، أما حجبها بالجد فعلى خلاف.
**oooooooo
**حالات ميراث* *الأخت لأب والأخ لأب**o* *
**  o الحالة الأولى
**أنها تستحق " النصف " فرضًا  ،* *وذلك إذا كانت واحدة منفردة ؛ولا توجد أخت شقيقة.**لقوله تعالى"** إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ "**النساء176 .
***الحالة الثانية* 
  *أنها ترث* *"**الثلثي**ن**"** فرضًا  :**  وذلك عند تعددهن.**لقوله تعالى  "فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"النساء 176.
***الحالة الثالثة  
**أنها ترث "السدس" فرضًا  :  وذلك إذا وُجِدت  "الأخت لأب" مع "الأخت" الشقيقة ، لإجماع العلماء كما حكاه غير واحد ، وقياسها على " بنت الابن " مع  " بنت الصلب " .
** الملخص الفقهي / تلخيص : صالح بن فوزان . / ج : 2 / ص : 216 / بتصرف .للحديث " " للابنة النصف ، ولابنة  الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت " .
***الحالة الرابعة 
* * ترث  الأخت لأب" بالتعصيب " إذا وجد معها أخ لأب ، أو أكثر - أي عاصب لها في درجتها؛**لقوله تعالى " وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء176 .
*
*الحالة الخامسة : 
 
** أنها ترث " بالتعصيب مع الغير"،وذلك بسبب وجود فرع وارث مؤنث للمتوفى" بنت أو بنت ابن مهما نزل الابن ، منفردات أو متعددات ". لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  "للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت".***حجب الأخت لأب*
 *أولاً : حجب الحرمان :* 
*1 ـ وجود الأب .    2 ـ وجود الفرع الوارث المذكر .** 3 ـ وجود الأخ الشقيق . 4 ـ وجود الأختين الشقيقتين فأكثر ؛.**5  ـ وجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث مع الأخت الشقيقة .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*حالات ميراث الإخوة والأخوات لأم * 
 **الحالة الأولى :* 
 * أن يأخذ الواحد المنفرد منهم* *"* *سدس* *"* *الترك**ة فرضًا** ،** سواء كان ذك**ر**ًا** أو أنثى لا فرق* 
*الدليـل* * :* *"**وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ* *أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ". النساء 12
***الحالة الثانية :* 
*عند تعدد الإخوة لأم أو الأخوات لأم ـ اثنان فأكثر ـ فإنهم جميعا يستحقون* *"* *ثل**ث**  التركة**" فقط**،**ويقسم بينهم بالسوية فلا فرق بين الذكر والأنثى .
**لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانُوَاْ** أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ"**النساء12  * *.
***حجب الإخوة لأم  :* 
 *أولاد الأم يحجبون* *" حجب حرمان "* *بالأصل المذكر " الأب والجد الصحيح وإن علا "، وبالفرع الوارث مطلق**ًا "** الابن ـ الابنة ـ ابن الابن ـ بنت الابن ......." .
**ooooooo* 
*حالات ميراث** الأب* 
 *oالحالة الأولى*
 *ميراث**ه بالفرض  فقط :* *يستحق* *"* *الأب** "* * "* *سدس التركة " فرض**ًا. عند* *وجودالفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى.**لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"النساء 11
*
*oالحالة الثانية* 
 *ميراثه بالتعصيب فقط**: يستحق " الأب " باقي التركة تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،* *وذلك في حال**ة عدم وجود فرع وارث مطلق**ًا للمتوفى.* *لقوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ"النساء 11 .
الحالة الثالثة  
 ميراثـه بالفرض والتعصيب  :**وذلك عند وجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى .
* دليل ميراثه بالفرض "وَلأَبَوَيْه
				*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*حالات ميراث الجد 
**أولًا عند عدم وجود** إخوة أو أخوات أشقاء أو لأب**  .
**أجمع الفقهاء على أن الجد يقوم مقام الأب عند عدم وجود الأب.الحالة الأولى
 ميراثه بالفرض  فقط : يستحق " الجد "  " سدس التركة " فرضًا. عند وجودالفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى.لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"النساء 11
**oالحالة الثانية* 
 *ميراثه بالتعصيب فقط**: يستحق " الجد " باقي التركة تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،* *وذلك في حال**ة عدم وجود فرع وارث مطلق**ًا للمتوفى.* *لقوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ"النساء 11 .
الحالة الثالثة  
 ميراثه بالفرض والتعصيب  :**وذلك عند وجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى .
* دليل ميراثه بالفرض "وَلأَبَوَيْه
				*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*حالات ميراث* *الجدة الصحيحة*
 *- للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم.
لقوله تعالى "وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ".النساء 11 .
**- الْأُمُّ تَحْجُبُ الْجَدَّاتِ أَجْمَعَ؛ بِالِاتِّفَاقِ؛ سَوَاءٌ كَانَتْ مِنْ قِبَلِهَا ، أَوْ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْأَبِ.
**- وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي* *حَجْبِ** "الْجَدَّةِ لأب"* * "بِالْأَبِ"**على قولين** ؛بَعْدَ  مَا اتَّفَقُوا أَنَّ* *الْجَدَّةَ لأم** لا تحجب** بالأب** :*
**تَرِثُ أُمُّ الْأَبِ مَعَ الْأَبِ .
*لَا تَرِثُ أُمُّ الْأَبِ مَعَ الْأَبِ شَيْئًا،فالجمهور على أنها محجوبة.
**أي أن* *الجدة التي تدلي بأبٍ أو بجد تحجب عند وجود ابنها**.
**  -الوارثات من الجدات عند اجتماعهن:*
* اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة على ثلاثةِ أقوالٍ، أولها أقواها:**أن الجدات يرثن  مهما كثر عددهن، إذا كن في درجة واحدة. 
*
*-لاشتراك الجدات في السدس وحجب بعضهن لبعض* 


* أربعة أحوال :*
**الحالة الأولى: إذا كن في درجة واحدة ومن جهة واحدة -فيأخذن السدس بينهن بالاتفاق، ولا خلاف في ذلك.
*الحالة  ثانية:  إذا  كن في درجة واحدة، لكن من جهتين - واحدة تدلي بأم وواحدة   تدلي  بأب- فالحكم  يشتركن في السدس بالاتفاق.
  الحالة الثالثة: إذا كن من جهة واحدة، لكن بعضهن أقرب درجة إلى الميت من بعض والجهة واحدة، فالقربى تسقط البُعدَى بالاتفاق.
الحالة  الرابعة:  إذا كنَّ من جهة مختلفة ،  وبعضهن  أيضًا أقرب من بعض في الدرجة ، فلذلك حالتان  أيضًا:
الحالة  الأولى متفق عليها: أم أم، أم أم أب، الجهة مختلفة،  والدرجة  مختلفة، فإذا  كانت القُربى من جهةِ الأمِّ؛ تُسقط البُعْدَى من جهةِ الأبِ  بالإجماع،  و لها  السدس، الأخرى -* *أم أم أب -* *محجوبة.
الحالة  الثانية للصورة الرابعة: إذا كانت عكسها: الجهة مختلفة  والدرجة  متفاوتة،  لكن القربى من جهة الأب :اختلفوا فيها على قولين اثنين:
*القربى  تسقط البعدى من أي جهة كانت.
* أن الجدتين يشتركان في السدس.*
*- ميراث الجدة ذات القرابتين:*
* فهي جدة من قِبَل الأب وفي نفس الوقت جَدة من قِبَل الأم،  إذا اجتمعت مع جدة لها قرابة واحدة :
*الجمهور يقتسمان السدس بالتساوي دون نظر  إلى قرابة أو قرابتين.
***الجدة التي تدلي بجهتين ترث ميراثين: فيقسم السدس الخاص بالجدات أثلاثًا: 
أم أب أب هي أم أم أم لها ثلثي السدس لأنها ذات قرابتين.أم أم أب : لها ثلث السدس لأنها ذات قرابة واحدة .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثاني والعشرون 
تيسير علم المواريث* *تطبيقات عامة على حالات ميراث أصحاب الفروض والعصبات** وكل ماسبق
* *1** توفي عن زوجة ،وابن ، وأب ، وجد ، وأخ شقيق ، وابن أخ لأم .
**2** توفي عن زوجة ،وابن ، وأب ، وأم ، وأخ شقيق ،وأخت شقيقة، وابن أخ لأم .
**3** توفيت عن زوج ، أم ، وأب ، وأخ لأم ، وجدة لأم ،وابن بنت .*
*4** توفيت عن زوج ، أم ، وجد ، وأخ لأم ، وجدة لأب ،وبنت ابن  .*
*5** توفي عن زوجة ، وأم ، وجدة لأب ، وجد صحيح ، وأخت لأم ، وابن بنت .
**6** توفيت عن زوج ، أم ، وجد ، وأخ لأم ، وأخت لأم ،وبنت عم  .
* *7** توفي عن زوجة ، وابن صلبي ، وبنتين صلبيتين ، وجد صحيح ، وأخت لأم ، وابن أخت لأم .*
*8** توفيت عن زوج ، أم ، وجد ، وأخ لأم ، وأخ شقيق ، وأخت شقيقة ،وأخ لأب .*
*9** توفيت عن زوج ، أم ،  ، وأخ لأم ، وأخت لأم ، وأخت شقيقة ،وأخ لأب .تعول ولا يبقى شيء للعصبة.*
*10** توفيت عن زوج ،وبنت صلبية  ، وأخ لأم ، وأخت لأم ، وأخت شقيقة ،وأخ شقيق .
**11** توفيت عن زوج ،وبنت صلبية ،وبنتي ابن ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأم أم ، وأم أبي أم .* 
*12** توفي عن زوجة ، وأم ، وجدة لأب ، وجد صحيح ، وأب ،وأخت لأم .*
*13** توفي عن زوجة ، وجدة لأب ، وجد صحيح ، وأب ،وأخت لأم ، وأخ شقيق ، وأخت شقيقة ، وعم .*
*14** توفيت عن زوجة ،وبنت صلبية  ،وأم أم ، وأم أب  ، وأم أم أم ، وأم أبي أم . 
   * *15** توفيت عن زوج ؛ وجدتين : الأولى :أم أب أب هي أم أم أم،  والجدة الثانية: أم أم أب ، وابن 
*
*16** هلك عن : زوجة ، وأم لأب ، وأم أم ، وأم أم أم ، وأم أبي أم ، وأب ، وجد .
**17 * *تُوفيَ عن** : جد صحيح* *،و**أم أبي الأب* *، و**أم أم الأم* *،** وعم* *.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*الإجابات* *1** توفي عن زوجة ،وابن ، وأب ، وجد ، وأخ شقيق ، وابن أخ لأم .
الحل -الحجب :
ابن الأخ لأم لاميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام،ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.
* الأخ الشقيق محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود* *الابن والأب ،فجهة البنوة والأبوة مقدمة على جهة الأخوة.
*الجد* *محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأب ،فرغم اتحادهما في الجهة - جهة الأبوة - لكن اختلفا في درجة القرابة للمتوفى.
* الزوجة محجوبة حجب نقصان من الربع إلى الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى. 
**- الورثة** و**توزيع التركة*
**الزوجة ... 8/1     فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "** فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم  " النساء* *12  . 
***الأب        6/1        فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى* *لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ"*

** الابن الصلبي * *يرث * *الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس- لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** "**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ**".
*****************
**2** توفي عن زوجة ،وابن ، وأب ، وأم ، وأخ شقيق ،وأخت شقيقة، وابن أخ لأم .
**الحل - الحجب :*
* ابن الأخ لأم لاميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام،ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.
* الأخ الشقيق  محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود* *الابن والأب ،فجهة البنوة والأبوة مقدمة على جهة الأخوة.
*** الأخت الشقيقة محجوبة حجب حرمان بالابن و بالأب فالابن والأب يحجبان كل الإخوة والأخوات من جميع الجهات .لأنهم لايرثون* *إلا كلالة** أي عند عدم وجود فرع ولا أصل مذكر.
*الأم* *محجوبة* *حجب نقصان** من* *الثلث** إلى* *السدس* *لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ؛ولتعدد الإخوة رغم حجبهم* *.*
****الزوجة** محجوبة** حجب نقصان** من** الربع** إلى* *الثمن** لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى**.*
*- الورثة** و**توزيع التركة*
**الزوجة 8/1       فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12 . 
***الأب    6/1 فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث  للمتوفى* *لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ".
***الأم   6/1 فرضًا   لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، ولتعدد الإخوة . لقوله تعالى* *"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ".
***الابن     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض   .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".***************
3 توفيت عن زوج ، أم ، وأب ، وأخ لأم ، وجدة لأم ،وابن بنت .*
*الحل -الحجب : 
*ابن البنت لاميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام،ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.
* الأخ لأم محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأب ،فالإخوة لأم لا يرثون إلا كلالة ؛أي يرثون عند عدم الفرع  مطلقًا ؛والأصل المذكر.
*الجدة لأم محجوبة حجب حرمان لوجود الأم فالأم تحجب الجدات مطلقًا من أي جهة
- الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوج  * *2/1**   فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة ،لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ... "سورة النساء / آية :12. 
* الأم ترث ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب الزوج ؛ لانحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين.**.  لقوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ" .
*الأب الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "*
 *****************
*4** توفيت عن زوج ، أم ، وجد ، وأخ لأم ، وجدة لأب ،وبنت ابن  .
الحل -الحجب :*
**الأخ لأم* *محجوب حجب حرمان بالجد ؛**لأن الإخوة لأم  لايرثون إلا كلالة أي عند عدم وجود فرع أو أصل مذكر.
* *الجدة لأب* *محجوبة حجب حرمان لوجود الأم فالأم تحجب الجدات مطلقًا من أي جهة.
***الزوج * *محجوب حجب نقصان من "النصف " إلى " الربع " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.
***الأم ينتقل ميراثُ " الأمِّ " من " الثلثِ " إلى " السدسِ " حجب نقصان  وذلك لوجود فرع وارث للمتوفى.
 - الورثة وتوزيع التركة*
**الزوج   4/1   التركة    فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ" النساء 12.
*
**بنت الابن 2/1   فرضًا* 
*لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
*
** الأم  6/1      التركة فرضًا* 
*لوجود فرع وارث للمتوفى.**لقوله تعالى "وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ".
*
**الجد  * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".
**********************
**5** توفي عن زوجة ، وأم ، وجدة لأب ، وجد صحيح ، وأخت لأم ، وابن بنت .**
**الحل -الحجب* 
**ابن البنت  لاميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام،ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.*

**الأخت لأم* *محجوبة حجب حرمان بالجد ؛**لأن الإخوة لأم  لايرثون إلا كلالة أي عند عدم وجود فرع أو أصل مذكر.
*
**الجدة لأب محجوبة حجب حرمان لوجود الأم فالأم تحجب الجدات مطلقًا من أي جهة.*
*- الورثة وتوزيع التركة*
**الزوجة ...  4/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*
*الأم    ثلث  التركة كلها على الراجح؛* *لا ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب أحد الزوجين ،فلا مانع من زيادة الأم على الجد؛**، لأن الأم والجد ليسا في درجة واحدة ، بل الأم أقرب من الجد للمتوفَى فلا يزاحمها في كامل حقها.**. لقوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ". 
*
**الجد  * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "**.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*6**  توفيت عن زوج ، أم ، وجد ، وأخ لأم ، وأخت لأم ،وبنت عم  .
**الحل -الحجب
***بنت عم * *لا ميراث لها لأنها من ذوي الأرحام،ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.
الأخ لأم ، والأخت لأم  * *محجوبان حجب حرمان بالجد ؛لأن الإخوة لأم  لايرثون إلا كلالة؛ أي عند عدم وجود فرع أو أصل مذكر.
 *الأم* *محجوبة حجب نقصان* *من* *الثلث* *إلى* *السدس* *لتعدد الإخوة رغم حجبهم .* *
**- الورثة وتوزيع التركة
***الزوج 2/1   فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة ؛لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ "سورة النساء / آية : 12.
 الأم 6/1  فرضًا   لتعدد الإخوة * *رغم حجبهم؛ لقوله   تعالى" فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ"النساء 11 .*
**الجد    الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".
*
* ********************
*7** توفي عن زوجة ، وابن صلبي ، وبنتين صلبيتين ، وجد صحيح ، وأخت لأم ، وابن أخت لأم .
**الحل
الحجب :ابن أخت لأم* *لاميراث له لأنه من ذوي الأرحام ؛ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .**
***الأخت لأم* * محجوبة* *حجب حرمان** لوجود فرع وارث للمتوفى وأصل-الجد-.
***الجد الصحيح   محجوب من الإرث بالتعصيب إلى* *الإرث بالفرض فقط** لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفى.*
** الزوجة محجوبة حجب نقصان من الربع إلى الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى. 
**- الورثة** و**توزيع التركة*
**الزوجة ... 8/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى " فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم  " النساء 12* *
***الجد        6/1        فرضًا
 لوجود الفرع الوارث  للمتوفى* *لقوله تعالى"وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ".* 
**الابن والبنتان الصلبيتان  * 
*-الابن الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
**-الابنتان* *ترثا مع الابن  هذا الباقي  عصبة بالغير -أي عصبة به - ويقسم هذا الباقي بينهم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى"يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ "النساء 11. 
**فالآيةُ بيتْ  أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*8 توفيت عن زوج ، أم ، وجد ، وأخ لأم ، وأخ شقيق ، وأخت شقيقة ،وأخ لأب .
الحل
ميراث الجد مع الإخوة على رأيين أساسيين ، وذلك لعدم وجود الدليل الصريح المباشر الصحيح على إرثه.
*الرأي الأول 
  " الجد كالأب " يحجب الإخوة مطلقًا ؛ أشقاء أو لأب أو لأم.
**أولًا  حل المسألة على الرأي الأول :
-الحجب :أخ لأم  محجوب حجب حرمان عند وجود الجد  دومًا بلا خلاف.
***الأخ شقيق ، والأخت الشقيقة ، والأخ لأب محجوبون حجب حرمان عند وجود الجد على الرأي الأول.
فتبين أن الإرث ينحصر في  :زوج ، أم ، وجد .
- الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوج 2/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة؛لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ "النساء12
*الأم     6/1  التركة لتعدد الإخوة رغم حجبهم .لقوله تعالى فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء 11.
*الجد   الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".
*********************
*الرأي الثاني
 " الجد " لا يحجب الإخوة الأشقاء أو لأب فهم يرثون معه . اختلفوا على مذهبين في  طريقة إرث الإخوة مع الجد .وهما مذهب علي بن أبي طالب، ومذهب زيد بن ثابت.
**ثانيًا** : حل المسألة على مذهب علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ؛وفيه  يُفْرَضُ للأخواتِ ، .ويأخذ الجد السدس ، أو التعصيب ،أو المقاسمة -أي تقسيم الباقي مع الإخوة - أيهم أحظ له- أي أزيد له- .
الحل : الحجب :الأخ لأم  محجوب حجب حرمان عند وجود الجد  دومًا بلا خلاف.
*الأخ لأب محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأخ الشقيق ؛لقوة قرابته للمتوفى من الأخ لأب .
 - الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوج 2/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة؛لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ "النساء12
*الأم     6/1  التركة لتعدد الإخوة  .لقوله تعالى فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء 11.
الجد و الأخ شقيق ، والأخت شقيقة   يقاسمهما الجد في الباقي كأخ أي للذكرِ مثل حظ الأنثيين بشرط إلا يقل نصيبه عن سدس التركة . فلو قل عن السدس  فله سدس التركة فرضًا ؛ والباقي يكون للأخ الشقيق والأخت الشقيقة للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .

**********************
**ثالثًا* *حل المسألة على مذهب زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه ؛ وفيه *إذا اجتمع الجد مع الإخوة مطلقًا،  دون صاحب فرض، أُعطي الجد الأفضل له من أمرين اثنين:
1. إمّا المقاسمة مع الإخوة، فيأخذ الجد مثل نصيب أخ.
2. وإمّا ثلث جميع المال.ولا يَفرض زيدٌ للأخوات إلا في الأكدرية.
*وأمَّا إن كان مع الجد والإخوة صاحب فرضٍ: فيُعطى الجد الأفضل له من بين ثلاثة أمور:
1. إما أن يُعطى السدس من جميع التركة.
2. وإما ثلث الباقي، بعد أصحاب الفروض.
3. وإما المقاسمة مع الإخوة في الباقي، فيكون بمنزلة ذكرٍ من الإخوة.
ومن  مذهب زيد  -رضي الله عنه-  الـمُعَادَّة .
الحل : الحجب : 
أخ لأم  محجوب حجب حرمان عند وجود الجد  دومًا بلا خلاف.أخ لأم  محجوب حجب حرمان عند وجود الجد  دومًا بلا خلاف.*
*ال**أخ لأم** محجوب* *حجب حرمان** عند وجود الجد دومًا بلا خلاف**.*
*-* *الورثة** و**توزيع التركة**
*****الزوج**   2/1**     فرضًا* *
**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة**؛لقوله تعالى** "* *وَلَكُمْ* *نِصْفُ** مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ**"**النساء12**
*****الأم* *6/1    * *التركة فرضًا  لتعدد الإخوة* *.**لقوله تعالى* *فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ* *فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ**"* *النساء* *11**.
***الأخ شقيق* *والأخت شقيقة، والأخ لأب فيُعدّوا إخوة بنفس قوة القرابة حتى يُعطى الجدُّ نصيبَهُ ؛ثم يحجب الإخوة الأشقاء الأخ لأب ؛** ويأخذون نصيبه ؛ ليخَسِّروا** الجد .*
*فيُعطى الجد الأفضل له من بين ثلاثة أمور:
1. إما أن يُعطى السدس من جميع التركة.
2. وإما ثلث الباقي، بعد أصحاب الفروض.
3. وإما المقاسمة مع الإخوة في الباقي، فيكون بمنزلة ذكرٍ من الإخوة.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*9 توفيت عن زوج ، أم ،  ، وأخ لأم ، وأخت لأم ، وأخت شقيقة ،وأخ لأب .*
* الحل*
* - الورثة وتوزيع التركة*
**الزوج2/1   فرضًا* 
*لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة؛لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ"النساء12*
**الأم 6/1 التركة لتعدد الإخوة .لقوله تعالى فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء 11.*
**الأخ لأم ، والأخت لأم 3/1   يقسم بينهما بالسوية لافرق بين ذكر وأنثى .لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ"النساء12   .*
* *الأخت شقيقة 2/1    فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها . لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ "النساء176 .*
* *الأخ لأب يرث  الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس- لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ".*
*المسألة تعول ولا يبقى شيء للعصبة.*
********************* * 
 *10 توفيت عن زوج ،وبنت صلبية  ، وأخ لأم ، وأخت لأم ، وأخت شقيقة ،وأخ شقيق .*
* الحل : الحجب :*
**الأخ لأم ، والأخت لأم * *  محجوبان* *حجب حرمان* *لوجود الفرع الوارث - مطلقًا - للمتوفاة .*
 **الزوج محجوب حجب نقصان من "النصف " إلى " الربع " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة*
* *الورثة وتوزيع التركة :*
* *الزوج    4/1       فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ.." النساء12.*
 **البنت صلبية * *2/1   فرضًا* 
 *لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ" .*
 **الأخت الشقيقة والأخ الشقيق* *يرثا الباقي تعصيبًا* *بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .*
* وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي*
* *  الأخ الشقيق  يرث  الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"*
*-الأخت الشقيقة ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به - عصبة بالغير.ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى  "* *وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ* 
*فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ".*  

************
 *11** توفيت عن زوج ،وبنت صلبية ،وبنتي ابن ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأم أم ، وأم أبي أم .*
* الحل: الحجب:* 
** أم أبي الأم   لاميراث لها لأنها من ذوي الأرحام ،ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .*
**الزوج محجوب حجب نقصان من "النصف " إلى " الربع " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.*
* *الورثة وتوزيع التركة :*
* *الزوج    4/1      فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ" النساء12.*
 **البنت صلبية * *2/1     فرضًا* 
 *لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ" .*
 **بنتا الابن * * 6/1  فرضًا*
*تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنتين الصلبيتين  فأكثر* *يقسم بينهما بالسوية للحديث "للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ".*
** أم الأم    6/1       فرضًا .   * * قال ابن المنذر  أجمعوا على أن للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم.الإجماع :84.*
 **الأخت شقيقة    الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى للحديث " للابنةِ النصفُ، لابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ  تكملةَ  الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ".*
*********************
*12  توفي عن زوجة* *، و**أم** ، و**جدة لأب** ، و**جد صحيح** ، وأب ،وأخت لأم* *.*
 *الحل: الحجب :**
***الجدة لأب محجوبة حجب حرمان بالأم ؛ فالأم تحجب الجدات من أي جهة.*
 **الجد صحيح* *محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأب رغم أنهما من جهة واحدة وهي جهة الأبوة؛ لكن اختلفا في درجة القرابة للمتوفى فالأب أقرب درجة للمتوفى من الجد* 
 ** الأخت لأم* *محجوبة حجب حرمان لوجود الأصل المذكر - الأب-.*
 **الورثة وتوزيع التركة :  *الزوجة    4/1          فرضًا
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى"وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12.*
 **الأم  * *ترث ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب الزوجة ؛ لانحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين.**. لقوله تعالى " فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ".*الأب الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "*
*****************
 *13** توفي عن زوجة ، وجدة لأب ، وجد صحيح ، وأب ،وأخت لأم ، وأخ شقيق ، وأخت شقيقة ، وعم .
**الحل :الحجب :**
*الجد صحيح  ،والأخت لأم ، والأخ شقيق ، والأخت شقيقة ، والعم : كلهم محجوبون لوجود* *الأب؛فجهة الأبوة مقدمة على جهة الأخوة والعمومة ؛والأب أقرب درجة للمتوفى من الجد .*
**الجدة لأب حجبها بالأب فيه خلاف؛ والجمهور قالوا بحجبها.*
**الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
***الزوجة4/1     فرضًا
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى"وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12.
***الجدة لأب   إما محجوبة على الرأي الأول . 
وإما لها السدس فرضًا قال ابن المنذر أجمعوا على أن للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم.الإجماع :84..
*الأب يرث الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس- لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*14** توفيت عن زوجة ،وبنت صلبية  ،وأم أم ، وأم أب  ، وأم أم أم ، وأم أبي أم .
**الحل :الحجب :
***أم أبي الأم * *لاميراث لها لأنها من ذوي الأرحام -فهي أم جد رحمي - ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات .*
* أم أم الأم   محجوبة حجب حرمان لوجود جدة أقرب منها للمتوفى - أم الأم - فالجدة القُربى تحجب الجدة البُعدَى.*
**  الزوجة  محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .*
*  ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:*
* *الزوجة 8/1    فرضًا*
*لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12.*
*البنت الصلبية**    2/1* *فرضًا . لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها ؛**لقوله تعالى* *"**وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ**"*
****أم الأم و أم الأب   6/1**    فرضًا يقسم بينهما بالسوية** .*
* قال ابن المنذر أجمعوا على أن للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم.الإجماع :84*
*********************** 
*15** توفيت عن زوج ؛ وجدتين : الأولى :أم أب أب هي أم أم أم،  والجدة الثانية: أم أم أب ، وابن .*
*الحل :الحجب :*
**الزوج  محجوب حجب نقصان من "النصف " إلى " الربع " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.
*الجدتان يلاحظ أنهما* *في درجة واحدة من المتوفى ؛ولكن الجهات مختلفة ؛* *اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة ؛* *أقواها:**أن الجدات يرثن  مهما كثر عددهن، إذا كن في درجة واحدة.
ويلاحظ أن إحداهما* *ذات قرابتين ؛* *فهي جدة من قِبَل الأب وفي نفس الوقت جَدة من قِبَل الأم،  إذا اجتمعت مع جدة لها قرابة واحدة :
*الجمهور : يقتسمان السدس بالتساوي دون نظر  إلى قرابة أو قرابتين.
-المذهب الثاني  :**الجدة  -* *التي تدلي بجهتين ترث ميراثين: فيقسم السدس الخاص بالجدات أثلاثاً
**- الورثة وتوزيع التركة*
**الزوج   4/1      فرضًا . لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ" النساء 12.*
**الجدتان   6/1   فرضًا يقسم بينهما بالسوية على قول الجمهور 
وعلى القول الآخر :*
*الجدة الأولى   التي تدلي بجهتين ترث ميراثين ؛فترث ثلثي السدس ؛ والجدة الثانية ترث الثلث الباقي من السدس*
**الابن     الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".
***********************
*16 هلك عن : زوجة ، وأم لأب ، وأم أم ، وأم أم أم ، وأم أبي أم ، وأب ، وجد .
الحل :الحجب :
 *أم أبي الأم لاميراث لها لأنها من ذوي الأرحام -فهي أم جد رحمي - ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.
*أم أم الأم   محجوبة حجب حرمان لوجود جدة أقرب منها للمتوفى -أم الأم- فالجدة القُربى تحجب الجدة البُعدَى.
*الجد   محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأب ،فرغم اتحادهما في الجهة - جهة الأبوة - لكن اختلفا في درجة القرابة للمتوفى.
- الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة 4/1    فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12
*أم الأب ، وأم الأم   6/1   فرضًا .يقسم بينهما بالسوية .
** قال ابن المنذر أجمعوا على أن للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم.الإجماع :84. فهما في درجة واحدة، لكن من جهتين - واحدة تدلي بأم وواحدة   تدلي  بأب- فالحكم  يشتركن في السدس بالاتفاق.
 *الأب الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "

*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*17  تُوفيَ عن**:** جد صحيح ،وأم أبي الأب ، وأم أم الأم ، وعم . 
**الحل :الحجب :
*العم  محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود* *الجد الصحيح* *،**فجهة الأبوة* *مقدمة على* *جهة العمومة .
*
**أم أبي الأب :* *اخْتَلَفُوا فِي* *حَجْبِ** الْجَدَّةِ  لأب** بابنها** ؛* *الجمهور* *على أن* *الجدة التي تُدلي بأبٍ أو بجَد تُحجب عند وجود ابنها .
@* *أولًا* *الحل على قول الجمهور:*
*- الورثة** و**توزيع التركة*
*أم أم الأم * * 6/1** فرضًا** .قال ابن المنذر* *أجمعوا على أن للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم**.الإجماع :84**.
***الجد صحيح  * * الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".
*
*@** ثانيًا** الحل على القول الآخر:*
*- الورثة** و**توزيع التركة**:*
**أم أم الأم * *و  أم أبي الأب* * 6/1** فرضًا .* 
*يقسم بينهما بالسوية* *.**قال ابن المنذر* *أجمعوا على أن للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم**.الإجماع :84**.
**الجد صحيح  * * الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثالث والعشرون* *
**تيسير علم المواريث*
*الباب الثاني*
*كيفية توزيع الميراث*
*أولاً** : تحديد* *أصل المسألة  
وذلك بتوحيد مقامات نسب فروض الورثة؛وذلك * *بالبحث عن أصغر عدد حسابي يقبل القسمة على مقامات كسور الفروض بدون باقي ، وهو ما نسميه بالمضاعف المشترك الأصغر. ونعتمده أصل للمسألة  
*
*ثانيًا** : تحديد* *عدد أسهم كل وارث
** البسوط الجديدة الناتجة من توحيد المقامات هي* *أسهم الورثة.
وبصيغة أخرى:
ـ عدد أسهم كل وارث  =  أصل المسألة ÷ مقام فرض الوارث ،ثم نضرب الناتج في بسط فرض الوارث . * 
*ثالثًا** : تحديد* *قيمة السهم.
**ـ* *قيمة السهم     =    قيمة التركة    ÷      أصل المسألة**  .* 
*رابعًا** : تحديد* *نصيب كل وارث في التركة
**ـ* *وذلك بأن نضرب  :* * قيمة السهم  ×   عدد أسهم الوارث* * .*
*تطبيق خطوات التوزيع من خلال هذه المسألة* 
*1 ـ* *تُوفيَ عن : بنت ، وبنت ابن ، وأخ لأب ، وأخت لأب . والتركة 3600 جنيه . * 
*الحل :* 
*ـ الحجب :* 
*** *" بنت الابن " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " النصف "  إلى " السدس " لوجود " البنت الصلبية " .* 
*-* *الورثة وتوزيع التركة*
**البنت الصلبية  * *2/1**     فرضًا* 
*لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ".*
**بنت الابن  6/1  فرضًا
 تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنتين الصلبيتين  فأكثر للحديث "للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" 
**-الأخ لأب يرث الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"
-الأخت لأب  ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به - عصبة بالغير.ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى  " وَإِن كَانُواْ إِخْوَةً رِّجَالاً وَنِسَاء فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ" 
فالآيةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه بالتعصيب وبينت مقداره للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ".
** خطوات التوزيع :* 
 **أولاً : تحديد* *أصل المسألة:
* *إذا كان في المسألة فرض واحد ، فأصل المسألة هو مقام ذلك الفرض* *.*
*ف**إذا كان هذا الفرض  8/1  ، ك**ان أصل المسألة  8  ، وهكذا .**ولكن لو ك**ان في المسألة أكث**ر من فرض ، وهذا هو الغالب* *؛**في هذه الحالة نوحد المقامات ، وذلك بالبحث عن** أصغ**ر عدد* *حسابي* *يقب**ل القسمة على مقامات* *كسور الفروض بدون باقي ، وهو ما نسميه بالمضاعف المشترك الأصغر .* 
*فإذا كان في المسألة أكثر من فرض : مثل ---> 2/1، 3/1 ، 6/1 ، في هذه الحالة نوحد* *مقامات هذه الكسور ، وذلك بالبحث عن أصغر عدد يقبل القسمة على  2  ،  3  ،  6 وهو 6   .* *وهذا العدد هو مانسميه بأصل المسألة .* 
*.....** فالمس**ألة المشتملة عل**ى : 2/1 ، 8/1 ؛ يك**ون أصلها  8* *.* 
*والمشتملة على :** 2/1 ، 3/1 ؛ يك**ون أصلها  6* *.* 
*و* *المشتملة على :** 3/1 ، 8/1 ؛ يكون أصلها : 24* *.* 
*والمشتملة على :** 3/1 ، 4/1؛  يكون أصلها : 12  .*
*·      * *ولحسـاب أصـل المسـألة المذكـورة :* 
*نجد أن الفـروض* *  :* *2/1**  ، 6/1* 
*الفروض بعد توحيد المقامات  :* *6/3   ،  6/1* 
*إذًا أصل المسألة الناتج عن توحيد المقامات  = 6.**
* 
*كيفية توحيد المقامات؟
2/1  ، 6/1  = في هذين الكسرين نجد مقامين 2،6 - نجعل 6  مقامًا موحدًا  ، وذلك بقسمة* *6 على مقام كل كسر وضرب الناتج في البسط . أي  ضرب البسط والمقام في رقم واحد لايغير من قيمة الكسر.أي لو ضُرِبَ البسط  في* *6 مثلا وضُربَ المقام في* *6 ، هذا لا يغير قيمة الكسر كالآتي:
2/1   نقسم 6 على  المقام 2 = 3 نضربها في البسط أي في 1،فيصير الكسر  2/1 = 6/3. 
الخلاصة:لاستخراج أصل المسألة؛ نوحد مقامات نسب فروض المسألة ؛ ونعتمد المقام الموحد الجديد أصل للمسألة .والبسوط الجديدة هي أسهم الورثة.
* 
**ثانيًا : تحديد* *عدد أسهم كل وارث كالآتي :* 
*كما سبق عاليه التنويه على أن البسوط الجديدة الناتجة من توحيد المقامات هي* *أسهم الورثة.
* 
*ثم نجمع  البسوط الناتجة التي هي السهام ، فإن كانت أقل من أصل المسألة ، ويوجد عاصب ، فيكون هذا الباقي للعاصب .* 
*ـ عدد أسهم كل وارث  =  أصل المسألة* *÷** مق**ام فرض الوارث ،**ثم نضرب الناتج في بسط فرض الوارث . * 

*·      * *ولحساب* *عدد* *أسهم* *كل وارث في* *المسألة المذكورة :* 
*بما أن ف**روض** الورثة "** 2/1 ، 6/1 "**، والباقي " عصبة " . وأصل المسألة   6 . * 
*إذن أسهم الورثة كالآتي :* 
*عدد أسهم* *"* *البنت** "* *     = 6 " أصل المسألة"  ÷  2 " مقام فرضها "   =   * *3 " الناتج " .* 
*                               =        3* *" الناتج " * *×** 1 " بسط فرضها"   =   3        أسهم .* 
*عدد أسهم* *"* *بنت الابن** "**  =* *  6  ÷  6 =* *1* *   ،     1** ×  1  =   1         سـهم .*
*عدد أسهم* *"* *العصبة* *"* *الأ**خ لأب و**الأ**خت لأب* * =* *أصل المسألة** ـ* *مجموع أسهم أصحاب الفروض  =  6 ـ"  3 + 1 "  =  6  ـ  4  =  2* 
*إذن عدد أسهم العصبة   =    2* 
*ـ خلاصة الأسهم    :* 
* البنت  3   ،         بنت الابن 1   ،  الأخ لأب والأخت لأب 2. 
*
**ثالثًا : تحديد* *قيمة السهم : * 
*ـ* *قيمة السهم     =    قيمة التركة    ÷      أصل المسألة**  .* 
*·      * *ولحساب قيمة السهم في المسألة المذكورة :* 
*قيمة السهم    =    3600  ÷  6   =   600              جنيه .*
**رابعًا : تحديد* *نصيب كل وارث في التركة :* 
*ـ* *وذلك بأن نضرب  :* * قيمة السهم  ×   عدد أسهم الوارث* * .*
*·      * *وتطبيق ذلك في المسألة المذكورة :* 
*-نصيب البنت         =  600  × 3   =  1800                  جنيه .*
*-نصيب بنت الابن   =   600  × 1  =   600                  جنيه .* 
*-نصيب العَصَبَة       =   600  × 2  =   1200                 جنيه .* 
*تقسم بينهما للذكر مثل حظ   الأنثيين كالآتي :* 
*الأخ لأب سهمان   و  الأخت لأب سهم واحد .*
*مجموع أسهم العصبة       =     2      +    1      =    3                                أسـهم .* 
*قيمة سهم العصبة          =   1200 * * ÷* * 3* * =    400      * *    جنيه .           * 
*فيكون نصيب الأخ لأب* *  =** 400* *×* *2* *=* * 800* *    جنيه* 
*ويكون نصيب الأخت لأب* *=** 400** ×** 1* *=  400* *       جنيه*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*2 ـ تُوفيت عن : زوج ، وأم ، وأخوين لأم . والتركة 3600  جنيه .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ الحجب :* 
*" الأم " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لتعدد الإخوة .* 
*ـ الورثة  وتوزيع التركة:
***الزوج     2/1        فرضًا* 
*لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة؛لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ"النساء12*.
**الأم 6/1 التركة لتعدد الإخوة .لقوله تعالى فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء 11.
***الأخوان لأم  3/1   التركة   يقسم بينهما بالسوية  .لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ"النساء12   .
*
**خطوات توزيع  التركة:*
**أولاً : تحديد أصل المسألة:
فروض المسألة:
**2/1   - * *6/1    - 3/1*
*المقامات  : 2 - 6  - 3  .* *أصغ**ر عدد* *حسابي* *يقب**ل القسمة على هذه المقامات :   6. فنعتمده أصلًا للمسألة .*
**ثانيـًا : تحديد* *عدد أسهم كل وارث :*
**الزوج        * *2/1        :      6/3* *=** الأسهم :  3
***الأم          * *6/1            :     * *6/1* *= الأسهم   : 1
***الأخوان لأم  3/1    :     * *6/2* *= الأسهم  :  2 .
*
**ثالثًا : تحديد* *قيمة السهم : * 
*ـ* *قيمة السهم     =    قيمة التركة    ÷      أصل المسألة**  .
**قيمة السهم         =  3600   * *÷  * *6  = * *600** جنيه.
*رابعـًا : تحديد نصيب كل وارث في التركة : 
ـ نصيب الوارث* *=  قيمة السهم  ×   عدد أسهم الوارث
 -نصيب الزوج       * *=  * *600** ×    3       =* *1800* 
*-نصيب الأم                  =      * *600 * *×   1      =* *600*
*-نصيب الأ**خوين لأم  =    * * 600  ×    2     = * *1200* *
يقسم بينهما بالسوية .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

* 3 ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وبنتين ، وبنت ابن ، وابن ابن ، وعم شقيق . والتركة 7200 جنيه .  الحل :  ـ الحجب :  " العم الشقيق " محجوب حجب حرمان بالفرع الوارث المذكر "ابن ابن "، لأن جهة البنوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة  .  " الزوجة " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث  للمتوفى .  ـ الورثة* *وتوزيع التركة*
**الزوجة 8/1       فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12.
***البنتان 3/2 فرضًا 
لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما لقوله تعالى  "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء11.
***بنت الابن و ابن الابن  يرثانِ الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .
وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي
** * ابن الابن* *يرث * *الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض تعصيبًا - عصبة بالنفس لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** "**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ**"**
**-**بنت الابن* *ترث معه هذا الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة به** -* *عصبة بالغير**.**ويقسم هذا الباقي بين العصبات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لقوله تعالى* *"**يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ** "
**فا**ل**آ**يةُ بيتْ أن الإرث لها معه* *بالتعصيب** وبينت مقداره* *للذكرِ مثلُ حظِ الأنثيينِ**".
*
* خطوات توزيع التركة:
*أولاً : تحديد أصل المسألة:
فروض المسألة:8/1     - 3/2      -    وما بقي للعصبة.
المقامات :8  ، 3 ؛ أصغر عدد حسابي يقبل القسمة على هذه المقامات : 24. فنعتمده أصلًا للمسألة .
*ثانيًا: تحديد عدد أسهم كل وارث :
*الزوجة* *8/1     =   24/3   :  الأسهم 3
*البنتان      3/2=      24/16      : الأسهم   16
عدد أسهم أصحاب الفروض  = 3 + 16  =  19.
أسهم العصبات = 24  -   19  = 5 أسهم 
*ثالثًا : تحديد قيمة السهم : 
ـ قيمة السهم= قيمة التركة ÷ أصل المسألة.
   قيمة السهم=** 200 7* *÷ * *24  =   300جنيه.
*رابعًا: تحديد نصيب كل وارث في التركة : 
ـ نصيب الوارث = قيمة السهم×عدد أسهم الوارث
-نصيب الزوجة   =      * *300 ×* *3        = * *900  
-نصيب البنتان     = =* *300    ×* *16= 4800
-نصيب العصبة     =    300×     5     =    1500
يقسم بينهما "بنت الابن و ابن الابن، للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.له سهمان ولها سهم .
قيمة سهم العصبة =  1500 ÷   3   =  500 جنيه.
نصيب بنت الابن=  500 جنيه.
نصيب ابن الابن  =   1500  جنيه .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الرابع والعشرون* *
**تيسير علم المواريث*
*العول والرد**أو**لاً**: نظرة عامة مختصرة :* 
*مسائل الميراث أنواع ثلاث**ة :* 
*1 ـ  فريضة عادلة * *2** ـ  فريضة عائلة**           3** ـ  فريضة قاصرة                 * 
*1 ـ * *الفريضة العادلة :* 
*ولها صورتان :* 
*ـ**الصورة الأولى :*
*هي التي* *يت**ساوى فيها* *مجموع* *أ**نصبة أصحاب* *الف**روض مع* *الواحد الصحيح ؛ ويظهر ذلك في كون مجموع سهام أصحاب الفروض يساوي أصل المسألة .* 
*فيأخذ كل صاحب فرض فرضه بلا زيادة ولا نقصان .* 
*مثال :* 
*تُوفيت امرأة عن : زوج ، وأخت شقيقة ، وترك  جنيه 100000.* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ الورثة :* 
*الزوج** النصف فرضًا  لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "* *وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ* *وَلَدٌ".النساء : 12 .*
*الأخت الشقيقة** النصف فرضًا  لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى "      يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ اللّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلاَلَةِ إِنِ   امْرُؤٌ    هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا   تَرَكَ "النساء 176.*
*ـ أصل المسألة الناتج عن توحيد المقامات:* 
*2/1  ،2/1    يلاحظ أن المقامات موحدة ولا تحتاج لتوحيد ؛ فأصل المسألة =  2*
*ـ تحديد عدد أسهم كل وارث :*
*الزوج سهم      والأخت الشقيقة سهم* 
*ـ مجموع الأسهم  =  1  +  1   =   2* 
*يلاحظ أن مجموع الأسهم ( 2 ) يساوي أصل المسألة  2* 
*ـ مجموع الفروض  = 2/1 + 2/1   =   2/2  =   1* 
*يلاحظ أن مجموع الفروض " واحد صحيح " .*
*إذًا المسألة " عادلة " .*
*قيمة السهم = إجمالي قيمة التركة * *÷** إجمالي عدد أسهم الورثة* 
*قيمة السهم =* *100000* *÷**      2**             = 50000 جنيه*

*نصيب كل وارث في التركة*
*قيمة السهم**×** عدد أسهم الوارث* *=  نصيب الوارث* 
*50000** ×**         1                  =* *50000*
*نصيب الزوج          = 50000* *×**    1 =* *50000*
*نصيب الأخت الشقيقة = 50000* *×**    1 =* *50000

**ـ* *الصورة الثانية* *:* 
*هي التي** ي**قل فيها مجموع أنصبة* *أصحاب الفروض* *عن الواحد** الصحيح ؛ ويظهر ذلك في كون مجموع سهام أصحاب الفروض يقل عن* *أص**ل المسألة* *، مع* *وجود عاصب** يأخذ الباقي .*
*فيأخذ كل صاحب فرض فرضه بلا زيادة ولا نقصان ، ثم يأخذ العاصب الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض .*
*مث**ال :*
*تُوفيَ عن : بنت ، وأخ شقيق .*
*الحل :* 
*ـ الورثة :* 
* البنت * *2/1     فرضًا* *فرضًا  لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى* * "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
**الأخ الشقيق  * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "*
*ـ أصل المسألة   =    2* 
*ـ تحديد عدد أسهم كل وارث :* 
* البنت  1      سهم 
الأخ الشقيق   باقي الأسهم أي 1 سهم*
*ـ مجموع الأسهم   =   1  +  1  =   2* 
*يلاحظ أن مجموع الأسهم : 2، يساوي أصل المسألة:  2* 
*ـ مجموع الفروض = 2/1  + الباقي = 
2/1   + 2/1  =  2/2  =   1* 
*يلاحظ أن مجموع الفروض " واحد صحيح " .* 
*إذًا المسألة " عادلة " .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*2 ـ  فريضة عائلة : * 
 *** *وهي التي يز**يد فيها* *مجموع أنصبة* *أصحاب الفروض عن** الواحد الصحيح* *،ويظهر هذا في كون مجموع سهام أصحاب الفروض أكثر من أصل المسألة .*
*مثال :*
 *تُوفيت امرأة عن :* *زوج ، وأم ، وأخت شقيقة  .* 
 *الحل :*  *ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة  :*  *الزوج   2/1        فرضًا     لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة    * *لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ"*

*الأم     3/1   التركة    كلها         لعدم تعدد الإخوة ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين ولعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة * *لقول**ه تعال**ى "** فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ "**.*
*الأخت الشقيقة      2/1        فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها* *لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ* *النساء176 .
**ـ* *أصل المسألة* *الناتج عن توحيد المقامات * *  :   6 .*
* 2/1 ،   3/1 ،  2/1  = 6/3  ، 6/2  ، 6/3*  *ـ تحديد عدد أسهم كل وارث   :* 
 * الزوج             3  أسهم    
الأم                2    سهم 
              الأخت الشقيقة    3 أسهم * 
 *ـ* *مجموع الأسهم =  3 + 2 + 3  = 8* 
 *يلاحظ أن مجموع الأسهم  8  ، أكثر من أصل المسألة   6 .* 
 *ـ مجموع الفروض  = 2/1 + 3/1  + 2/1   = 6/3  + 6/2  + 6/3  = 6/8 =* *6/2** .1 * 
 *يلاحظ أن مجموع الفروض أكثر من واحد صحيح .*
 *إذن المسألة* *عالت** .* *الأحكام الأساسية  / ص : 156 / بتصرف .* 
 *ـ* *وسيأتي* *بيان معالجة ذلك إن شاء الله عند دراسة " العول " بالتفصيل  .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*3* *ـ * *فريضة قاصرة :* **  الفريضة القاصرة أو الناقصة هي التي* *ي**قل فيها* *مجموع أنصبة أصحاب* *الفروض عنِ* *الواحدِ الصحيحِ ؛ ويظهرُ ذلك في كون مجموع سهام أصحاب الفروض يقل عن* *أص**ل المسألة ، دون أن يوجد عاصب يرث الباقي .* 
*مثال :* 
*تُوفيَ رجلٌ* *عن** :  بنت ، وبنت ابن . * 
*الحل :* 
*ـ الحجب :* *" بنت الابن " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " النصف " إلى " السدس " لوجود " البنت الصلبية " .* 
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:* 
* *البنت    2/1        فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها .* *لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
* **بنت الابن       6/1* *فرضًا تكملة للثلثين الذي هو إجمالي فرض* *البنتين الصلبيتين  فأكثر ؛للحديث* *"للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ".
*
*ـ أصل المسألة الناتج عن توحيد المقامات
**2/1 ، 6/1  = 6/3   ، 6/1 = 6*
*ـ تحديد عدد أسهم كل وارث  :
الأسهم هي بسوط الفروض الناتجة عن  توحيد المقامات 
2/1 ، 6/1  = 6/3   ، 6/1*
*                               البنت       =    3    أسهم
 بنت الابن  =   1    سهم*
*ـ مجموع الأسهم   =   3   + 1 =   4* 
*يلاحظ أن مجموع الأسهم : 4 ، أقل من أصل المسألة: * *6.* 
*ـ مجموع الفروض  = 
**2/1* *+ 6/1  = 6/3* *+* *6/1* * =  6/4*
*يُلاحظُ أن مجموعَ الفروضِ أقُل من  واحد صحيح  .* 
*إذًا المسألة قاصرة .*
*وسيأتي بيان معالجة ذلك إن شاء الله عند دراسة " الرد " بالتفصيل .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*الفريضة العائلة* 
*" العول "**** *العول في اللغة* *:* *الميل والجور** ، كما في قوله تعال**ى "**... ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلاَّ تَعُولُواْ " .**سورة النساء / آية :* *3 .*
*** *واصط**لاحًا**  "** هو* *زيادة في السهام المفروضة ونقص في أنصباء الورثة** "* *.* *فقد يحدث أن تزيد السهام المفروضة زيادة تستغرق جميع التركة* *،** وهذا يؤدي إل**ى حرمان بعض* *الورثة* *م**ن الميراث* *.** وتجنب**ًا** لذلك لاب**د م**ن زيادة أص**ل المسألة**حتى * *تستوعب التركة جميع أصحاب الفروض ، وذلك بإدخال النقص على الجميع ، وه**ذا يوافق المعنى ال**ُّ**لغ**َ**و**ِ**ي ، حيث مالت المسألة على أهلها بالجور ، فنقصت من فروضهم ، فمَنْ كان فرضُهُ النصف قد يصبح الثلث إذا عالت المسألة .* 
*ول**م يحدث أن عالت مسألة في زمن رس**ول الله* *ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم** ـ ، ولا في زمن الخليفة الأول أبي بكر الصدي**ق ـ* *رضي الله عنه** ـ فلم**ا ك**ان زمن الخليفة الثاني عم**ر بن الخطاب ـ* *رضي الله عنه** ـ ، ر**ُ**ف**ِ**عَ**ت**ْ** إلي**ه مسألة فيها زوج ، وأخت**ان شقيقتان،**"* * فالزوج** "** فرضه النصف لعدم وج**ود الفرع الوارث ، و**"* *للشقيقتين** "** الثلث**ان فرض**ًا**، وبالتال**ي فقد زادت الفروض على أصل التركة .* 
*وال**رأي الذي انتهى إليه " عمر بن الخطاب " ، وقضى به* *ـ* * بع**د استشارة فقهاء الصحاب**ة* *ـ* *هو أن الترك**ة تُقسم عل**ى أصح**اب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم لا بمقاديره**ا الأصلية ، وبذلك يدخل النقص على جميع أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم ، وخالفه ابنُ عباس .* 
** فعن عبيد بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود قال  " المباهلة أول مسألة عائلة حدثت في زمن عمر بن الخطاب ـ* *رضي الله عنه** ـ ، فجمع الصحابة للمشورة فيها فقال العباس : أرى أن يقسم الم**ال بينهم على قدر سهامهم ، فأخذ به عمر واتبع**ه الناس على ذلك حتى خالفهم ابن عباس فقال : من شاء باهلته أن المسائل لا تع**ول** إن الذي أحصى رمل عالج عدد**ًا** أعدل من أن يجعل في مال نصف**ًا** ونصف**ًا** " .* 
*أخرجه البيهقي . وحسنه الشيخ الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ في إرواء الغليل ج : 6 / ص : 145 / حديث رقم : 1706 .
**·* * مثال تطبييقي :* 
*1** ـ  تُوفيت عن : زوج ، وأختين شقيقتين* *، وتركت 4200 جنيه .*
*الحل :* 
*ـ الورثة  وتوزيع التركة:* 
*الزوج 2/1       فرضًا     لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة     لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ"
**الأختان الشقيقتان      3/2* *فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما بنفس الدرجة  * *يقسم بينهما بالسوية.لقوله تعالى* *"فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ"النساء 176*

*أولاً : توحيد المقامات لتحديد أصل المسألة :* 
*الزوج ،                         الأختان الشقيقتان =
2/1  ، 3/2       =  6/3 ، 6/4*
*إذًا أصل المسألة - الذي هو المقام بعد توحيد مقامات فروض الورثة -         :  6* 
*ثانيًا : تحديد عدد أسهم كل وارث  : 
التي هي بسوط الكسور بعد توحيدها*
*الزوج                  3     أسهم 
الأختان الشقيقتان      4     أسهم*
*ـ مجموع الأسهم  =   3  +  4   =  7 * 
*يُ**لاحظ أن مجموع الأسهم* *أكبر من أصل المسألة ( 6 ) .* *فقد عالت الأسهم عن أصل المسألة .*
*لذا تُقَسَّم** التركة على أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم لا بمقاديرها الأصلية وبذلك يدخل* *النقص على جميع أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم .* *وذلك باعتماد* *مجم**وع الأسهم ( 7 ) كأصل* *جديد* *للمسألة ، و**إلغاء** الأصل القديم وهو الـ (6 ) .* 
*ثالثًا : تحديد قيمة السهم  :* 
*ـ قيمة السهم      =     قيمة  التركة  ÷    أصل المسألة * 
*قيمة السهم* *                                       =         4200 ÷            7         =    600                    جنيه .*
*رابعًا : تحديد نصيب كل وارث :* 
*·      * *نصيب الزوج  =   قيمة السهم  (** 600* *)  ×  عدد أسهم الزوج ( 3 )* *= 1800  جنيه .* 
*·      * *نصيب الأختين =   قيمة السهم** (** 600* *)** × عدد أسهم الأختين ( 4* *)= 2400  جنيه .*
*                                  نصيب كل واحدة منهما  = 2400   ÷    2   =  1200  جنيه* .*******************
*2 ـ تُوفيت عن : زوج ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأخوين لأم ، وتركت 8000 جنيه .* 
*الحل  :* 
*ـ الورثـة وتوزيع التركة :* 
* *الزوج  * *2/1         فرضًا     لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة     لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ"
*الأخت الشقيقة     * *2/1        فرضًا
لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفاة  ولا أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ النساء176 
 *الأخوان لأم   3/1* *فرضًا يقسم بينهما بالسوية لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ ".
*خطوات تحديد نصيب كل وارث:*
*أولاً : توحيد المقامات لتحديد أصل المسألة :* 
* *الزوج* *2/1   * *
* الأخت الشقيقة* *2/1 
* **الأخوان لأم      3/1 
2/1  ، 2/1   ،  3/1 = 6/3 ، 6/3  ، 6/2*
*إذًا أصل المسألة        =     6*
*ثانيًا : تحديد عدد الأسهم :* 
*                       الزوج 3 -         الأخت الشقيقة  3  -            الأخوان لأم 2* 
*ـ مجموع الأسهم   =   3   +   3   +   2   =   8* 
*نلاحظ أن المسألة عالت لأن مجموع الأسهم ( 8 ) أكثر من أصل المسألة ( 6 ) ، فتُقسم التركة على أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم ، حتى تستوعب التركة جميع أصحاب الفروض ، وذلك بإلغاء ( 6 ) كأصل للمسألة ، واعتماد مجموع الأسهم ( 8 ) كأصل جديد للمسألة .* 
*ثالثًا : تحديد قيمة السهم :* 
*ـ قيمة السهم    =   قيمة التركة   ÷  أصل المسألة "الجديد "* 
*قيمة السهم لهذه التركة= 8000 ÷       8       =    1000         جنيه .* 
*رابعًا : تحديد نصيب كل وارث :* 
*ـ نصيب الوارث             =   قيمة السهم   ×  عدد أسهم الوارث* 
*·       * *نصيب الزوج             =        1000       ×           3         =   3000                  جنيه .*
*·       * *نصيب الأخت الشقيقة = 1000       ×       3      = 3000                 جنيـه* 
*·       * *نصيب الأخوين لأم = 1000 ×       2      =   2000                 جنيه .يقسم بينهما بالسوية* 
*                                 فنصيب كل واحد منهما =  2000 ÷  2  =   1000                 جنيه .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الخامس والعشرون* *
**تيسير علم المواريث* *الفريضة القاصرة*
*"* *الرَّدُّ* *"* *الرد في اللغة له معانٍ :* 

*منها : الإعادة ، يقال : رَدّ إليه حقه ، أي : أعاده إليه* 
*·      * *الرد في اصطلاح الفرضيين** : إعادة تقسيم ما بقي م**ن التركة بعد أصحاب الفروض ، على أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم ، شرط عدم استحقاق غيرهم له .* 
*** *فالرد يكون في الفريضة القاصرة ، التي لم تُسْتَغْرَق فيه**ا الفروض التركة ، بل يكون مجموع الفروض أقل من الواحد الصحيح ،* *ويظهر هذا في كون مجموع الأسهم أقل من أصل المسألة ،* *ولا يوجد عاصب يرث الباقي .* 
*وتزيد أنصباء أصحاب الفروض . إذ يرثون فروضهم أولًا**.....فروضهم المقدرة لهم، ثم يرثون الباقي** بنسبة فروضهم* * بطريق الرد ثاني**ًا**.* 
*دليل الرد :* ** عن* *سعد بن أبي وقاص ، قال :* *مرضت عام الفتح مرضًا أشفيت منه على الموت فأتاني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم  يعودني ، فقلت : يا رسول الله إن لي مالاً كثيرًا وليس يرثني إلا ابنتي فأوصي بمالي كلِّه ؟  قال : " لا " قلتُ : فثلثي مالي ؟ قال : " لا " . قلت : فالشطر ؟ قال : " لا "  قلت : فالثلث ؟  قال : " الثلث والثلث كثير ، إنك إن تذر ورثتك أغنياء خير من أن* * تذرهم عال**ة يتكففون الناسَ** .....** " .* *صحيح سنن الترمذي / ج : 2 / أبواب الوصايا / باب : 1 / حديث رقم : 1718 ـ 2214 / ص : 217 .* *
*ووجه الاستدلال بهذا الحديث أن الرسول ـ* *صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم** ـ لم ينكر على " سعد " حصر ميراثَه في ابنته حين قال " سعد " : " ولا يرثني إلا ابنة لي واحدة " . ومع ذلك فالرسول ـ* *صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم**      ـ منعه من الزيادة في الوصية حتى تكون غنية بميراثها ، فدل ذلك على    أن   البنت وهي واحدة منفردة ، ترث جميع التركة بعد تنفيذ الوصية في حدود     الثلث  . ولو أن الحكم غير ذلك لأنكر الرسول ـ* *صلى الله عليه وسلم** ـ عليه ولم* *يُقِرَّه على الخطأ ولاسيما* *في موضع الحاجة إلى البيان ، ومن الواضح أنها لا ترث جميع المال إلا إذا أخذته فرضًا وردًّا .
**الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 177 .
تعقيب : حتى لو أنه أوصى لغير وارث بالثلث ،فيتبقى لابنته الثلثان مع أن فرضها النصف فقط ، وهذه الزيادة عن النصف تكون ردًّا.
**·      * *شروط تحقق الرد :* 
*لا يكون في المسألة " ردٌ " إلا إذا تحققت هذه الشروط الثلاثة مجتمعة :* 
*·        * *وجود صاحب فرض .*
*·**بقاء فائض من التركة بعد إعطاء كل صاحب فرض فرضه .* 
*·       * *عدم وجود عاصب بين الورثة ، لأن العاصب يأخذ الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض ، وبذلك ينتفي " الرد " .**علم الميراث ..... / ص : 134 .
*
*·من يُردُّ عليهم ومن لايُرَدُّ عليهم من أصحابِ الفروضِ**:* 
* أصحاب الفروض بالنسبة للرد عليهم ، ثلاثة أقسام :* 
*1 ـ مَنْ لا يُرَدّ عليه أصلاً ، وهما " الأب " و " الجد " ، لأنه لو وجد أحدهما ورث الباقي بطريق التعصيب ، والرد لا يكون إلا عند عدم وجود العصبات .  * 
*2 ـ مَنْ يُرَد عليه إذا لم يوجد عاصب نَسَبِي ولو وُجِدَ قريب ذو رحم ، وهم :* 
*البنت          ـ           بنت الابن وإن نزل الابن        ـ        الأخت الشقيقة   ـ الأخت لأب* *ـ     الأخت لأم    ـ      الأخ لأم   ـ      الأم     ـ     الجدة الصحيحة   .*
*3 ـ مَنْ يُرَد عليه إذا لم يوجد أحد من الأقارب مطلقًا ولو كان ذا رحم ، وهما " الزوج " و" الزوجة "
**وهذا  قول جمهور الفقهاء .* 
*الأحكام الأساسية  / ص : 173 / بتصرف .* 
  *·      * *الخلاصة :*
*ال**ترتيب* *حسب أولوية* *الرد كالآتي :* 
*ي**ُ**ر**َ**د**ّ** إلى أصحاب الفروض* *عدا الزوجين* *، 
فإن لم يوجد أصحاب فروض* *ي**ُ**ر**َ**د**ّ** إلى ذوي الأرحام ،
 فإن لم يوجد ذو**و أ**رحام ي**ُ**ر**َ**د**ّ** إلى الزوجين ، 
فإن لم يوجد زوجان  ي**ُ**ر**َ**د**ّ** إلى بيت المال .* 
*وتطبيق ذلك :* 
*1 ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجة . وترك 50 فدان**ًا**.*
*الحل :* 
*الزوج**ة 4/1    فرض**ًا**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12**.** والباقي ردّ**ًا** لعدم وجود أصحاب فروض غيرها ولا عصبة ولا ذوي أرحام.*
 
*ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وخال . وترك 100 فدان .*
*الحل : 
الزوجة 4/1        فرضًا  لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12.
ولا يرد عليها باقي التركة لوجود الخال وهو من ذوي الأرحام.
الخال      الباقي ردًّا . 
* *·      * *نصيب الزوجة      = 100* * ×* *4/1** =* * 25     فدانًا**.    * 
*ـ* *باقي التركة       * * = 100 ـ* *25* * =* * 75  * * فدانًا**.* 
*نصيب الخال   =   75    * *فدانًا. 
*** تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وأم ، وخال . والتركة 1000 جنيه* 
 *الحل :
**الزوجة 4/1        فرضًا  لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء 12.
ولا يرد عليها باقي التركة لوجود أصحاب فروض "الأم"
**الأم  * *3/1   فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
لقوله تعالى " فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ "النساء11. والباقي ردًّا .*
*والخال لاشيء له لوجود صاحب فرض -* *الأم - .**
· نصيب الزوجة = 1000 ×  4/1  =     250جنيه .
· نصيب الأم  فرضًا وردًّا= 1000  ـ  250  =  750 جنيه .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*·      * *أقسام الرد :*
*ينقسم الرد إلى أربعة أقسام ، وهي :* 
*القسم الأول :* 
*أن يكون َ الورثةُ أصحاب فرض واحد      ـ أي أصحاب فروض متماثلة ـ  بدون أحد الزوجين . وفي هذه الحالة فإن      الميراث يُقْسَم على عدد الرؤوس ـ أي الورثة ـ ابتداءً ، تخلصًا من  التطويل     ، ووصولًا إلى الهدف من أيسر الطرق .* 
*وتطبيق ذلك :* 
*1 ـ تُوفيَ  عن : ثلاث بنات فقط .* 
*الحل  :
***الثلاث بنات     3/2 فرضًا 
لتعددهنَّ وعدم وجود عاصب لهنَّ في درجتهنَّ لقوله تعالى  "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء 11.
والباقي ردًّا. 
فَتُقَسم  التركة على عدد الرؤوس ـ بالسوية ـ لأن الورثة أصحاب فرض واحد ـ      أي أنصبة  متساوية ـ ، ونكون بذلك قد أعطينا كل واحدة منهن فرضها مع     حصتها  من الرد .  
*
*2 ـ تُوفيَ عن : جدة ، وأخت لأم .* 
*الحل* 
*الجدة   6/1* *فرضًا* *عند عدم الأم* *للإجماع القطعي.
فلا يوجد نص صريح صحيح في ميراث الجدة من القرآن أو السنة الصحيحة.* 
*الأخت لأم  * *6/1 فرضًا * 
*لقوله تعالى "**وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ* *أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ". النساء 12*
*ـ والباقي يُرَدُّ عليهما بالسوية  لتماثلِ فرضيهما.*
 *فَتُقَسَّم التركة على عدد الرؤوس ـ بالسوية ـ لأن الورثة أصحاب فرض واحد " السدس "  ـ أي أصحاب فروض متماثلة ـ  .* 
*فتقسم التركة على " 2 " ، وبذلك تكون  كلُّ واحدةٍ منهما  حصلت على فرضِها مع حصتِها منَ الرَّدِّ . 
*
*القسم الثاني :*  *أن يكونَ الورثةُ أصحابَ فروضٍ مختلفةٍ ، بدون أحدِ الزوجينِ* 
*في هذه الحالةِ يُقْسَم الميراث على عدد السهام ، لا على عدد الرؤوس .* 
*وتطبيق ذلك :* 
*1 ـ تُوفيَ عن : أم ، وأخوين لأم ، وترك 9000 جنيه .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ الحجب :* 
*" الأم " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " ، لتعدد الإخوة .* 
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
**الأم   6/1    فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة* *لقوله تعالى فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء 11.
**الأخوانِ لأم    3/1    * *فرضًا ، يقسم بينهما بالسوية* *لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانُوَاْ** أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ"**النساء12*  
*أولاً : توحيد المقامات لتحديد أصل المسألة :* 
 *الأم   6/1    ،* *الأخوان لأم    3/1 =   6/1     ،  6/2   أصل المسألة = المقام المشترك* *6    .
ثانيًا : تحديد أسهم كل وارث وهي البسوط الناتجة عن توحيد مقامات فروض الورثة:
أسهم* *الأم   = 1
* *أسهم * *الأخوين لأم   = 2   .
* *ـ مجموع أسهم الورثة   = 1 + 2 = 3**يلاحظ      هنا أن الفريضة قاصرة ، فالفروض لم تستغرق التركة ، فمجموع الفروض أقل    من   الواحد الصحيح ، ويظهر هذا في كَوْن مجموع الأسهم أقل من أصل  المسألة  ،   ولا  يوجد عاصب يرث الباقي .* 
*ويعالج ذلك بأن يرث أصحاب الفروض فروضهم ثم يرثون الباقي ردًّا بنسبة فروضهم ، كالآتي :* 
*يُلْغَى الأصلُ الأولُ للمسألةِ وهو " 6 " ، ويُعْتَمَدُ مجموعُ أسهُمِهِم وهو " 3 " كأصلٍ جديدٍ للمسألةِ .* 
 *ثالثًا : تحديد قيمة السهم :* 
*ـ  قيمة السهم    =  قيمة التركة    ÷    أصل المسألة الجديد .* 
*    قيمة السهم    =         9000 ÷ 3 = 3000     جنيه .*
*رابعًا : تحديد نصيب كلِّ وارثٍ* 
*·       * *نصيب الأم              =   قيمة السهم   ×  عدد أسهمها   * 
* =     3000       × 1 = 3000           جنيه .*

*·       * *نصيب الأخوين لأم   =    قيمة السهم  ×  عدد أسهمهما   * 
* = 3000          ×          2          = 6000           جنيه.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*2* *ـ تُوفيت امرأة عن** :**أخت شقيقة** ، و**أم** ، و**أخ لأم* *.* *وتركت* *2000** جنيه** .
**الحل* 
*ـ الحجب :* 
*"* *الأم* *" محجوبة حجب نقصان من "* *الثلث** " إلى "**السدس** " لتعدد الإخوة .*
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة :*
****الأخت الشقيقة**2/1* *     فرضًا* *لانفرادها وعدم**
**وجود عاصب لها في درجتها  .لقوله تعالى**"**إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ* *فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ** "**النساء.176*
*** *الأم   * *1/6**        فرضًا* *لتعدد الإخوة لقوله تعالى* *فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ* *فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء* *11**.*
** الأخ لأم   * *1/6**       فرضًا**لانفراده  . لقوله تعالى "**وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ* *أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ".* *النساء 12**.* 
* أولاً* *: توحيد المقامات لتحديد أصل المسألة* 
*2/1     ، 6/1  /  6/1 = 6/3 ، 6/1 ، 6/1 .
إذًا أصل المسألة   6 .
**ثانيًا : تحديد عدد أسهم كل وارث 
وهي البسوط الناتجة من توحيد المقامات 
الأخت الشقيقة 3     أسهم .
الأم  1     سهم 
الأخ لأم 1    سهم .
مجموع الأسهم = 3 + 1 + 1 = 5* 
* يلاحظ أن الفريضةَ هنا قَصرت لأن مجموع الأسهم أقل من أصل المسألة ،  فيرد الباقي - 1 سهم - على أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم كالآتي :  يُلْغَى 6  كأصل للمسألة ، ويُعْتَمَد  5  كأصل جديد للمسألة 
 ثالثًا : تحديد قيمة السهم   قيمة السهم  =  قيمة التركة    ÷  أصل المسألة  الجديد  .                            
·       قيمة السهم   = 2000÷ 5 = 400           جنيه .
رابعًا : تحديد نصيب كل وارث  
نصيب كل وارث                          =    قيمة السهم  ×  عدد أسهمه
* نصيب الأخت الشقيقة فرضًا وردًّا =     400  × 3    =   1200           جنيه .
* نصيب الأم فرضًا وردًّا =     400  × 1    =   400                جنيه .
* نصيب الأخ لأم فرضًا وردًّا =     400  ×  1   =   400               جنيه 
**القسم الثالث :* *أن يكونَ الورثةُ أصحاب فرض واحد - أي أصحاب فروض متماثلة- ، مع وجود أحد الزوجين .* 
*القاعدة هنا     : أن تُجعل المسألة من مخرج ـ أي مقام ـ فرض مَنْ لا يُرَدُّ عليه ،     والباقي يُقْسَم على عدد رؤوس مَنْ يُردّ عليه منَ الورثةِ بالسويةِ .* 
*أو يُعطى من لا يرد عليه ـ وهو أحد الزوجين ـ فرضَهُ ، والباقي يقسم على رؤوس مَنْ يُرَدّ عليه من الورثة بالسوية* 
*وتطبيق ذلك :* 
*1 ـ تُوفيت عن : زوج ، وبنتين ، والتركة 16000 جنيه* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ الحجب :* 
*" الزوج " محجوب حجب نقصان من " النصف " إلى " الربع " ، لوجود الفرع الوارث .* 
*ـ الورثة  وتوزيع التركة: 
*الزوج  4/1 فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى "فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ.." النساء12 .
 
البنتان    * *3/2**  فرضًا* *لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما لقوله تعالى  "فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ "النساء11. والباقي ردًّا *   *أولاً : توحيد المقامات لتحديد أصل المسألة :*
*4/1  ، 3/2    = 12/3   ، 12/8 .*
*أصل المسألة  =   12     .* 
*ثانيًا : تحديد عدد أسهم كل وارث :* 
**الزوج = 3  أسهم .*
**البنتان   = 8 أسهم .
* *ـ  مجموع الأسهم          * *=**    3   * *+** 8* *=**   11* 
*يلاحظ أن المسألة قاصرة لأن مجموع الأسهم  11 أقل من أصل المسألة  12  ولا يوجد عاصب ليرث باقي الأسهم .*
*فيرد هذا الفرق على أصحاب الفروض عدا  الزوجين ، فنجعل   أصل المسألة : مقام فرض مَنْ لا يُرَدُّ عليه ، أي مقام فرض* *الزوج وهو  4 فيكون عدد الأسهم  4  .* 
*يأخذ* *الزوج 1  سهم .* 
*وباقي الأسهم  3  : يقسم بالسوية بين البنتين وبذلك نكون قد أعطينا كلَّ واحدةٍ منهما فرضَهَا مع حصتِها من الردِّ .* 
*ثالثًا : تحديد قيمة السهم :* 
*قيمة السهم     =     قيمة التركة  ÷   أصل المسألة الجديد
* *قيمة السهم* =                *16000 * *÷**   4*      = *4000   جنيه .*
*رابعًا : تحديد نصيب كل وارث :* 
*نصيب كل وارث                    =   قيمة السهم  ×  عدد أسهمه .
نصيب الزوج       =  4000* *×  1  = * *4000   جنيه 
نصيب البنتين فرضًا وردًّا = 4000 * *×  3 =   12000* 
 *يقسم بينهما بالسوية .*
*ـ  مجموع الأسهم           =    3    +    8    =   11* *يلاحظ أن المسألة قاصرة لأن مجموع الأسهم  11 أقل من أصل المسألة  12  ولا يوجد عاصب ليرث باقي الأسهم .*
*إذًا أصل المسألة : مقام فرض مَنْ لا يُرَد عليه ، أي مقام فرض الزوج وهو  4 فيكون عدد الأسهم  4  .* 
*يأخذ الزوج  1  سهم .* *وباقي الأسهم  3  : يقسم بالسوية بين البنتين وبذلك نكون قد أعطينا كل واحدة منهما فرضها مع حصتها من الرد .* 
*ثالثًا : تحديد قيمة السهم :* 
*قيمة السهم     =     قيمة التركة  ÷   أصل المسألة الجديد
* *قيمة السهم* =    *16000 * *÷**   4*      = *4000   جنيه .*
*رابعًا : تحديد نصيب كل وارث :* 
*نصيب كل وارث                    =   قيمة السهم  ×  عدد أسهمه .
نصيب الزوج  =  4000* *×  1  = * *4000   جنيه .
نصيب البنتين  = 4000* *×  3 =  12000*
* *وهناك طريقة أخرى لحل هذه المسألة وهي* 
*يُعْطَي الزوجُ  فرضه ، ثم تعطى البنتان باقي التركة فرضًا وردًّا ،كالآتي:* 
*نصيب الزوج = 
 قيمة التركة  16000 × فرض الزوج 4/1  = 4000        جنيه* 
*نصيب البنتين =  قيمة التركة  ـ  نصيب الزوج.*
*                       =    16000 ـ      4000    =   12000                           جنيه .* 
*          ويُقْسَم هذا النصيب بين البنتين بالسوية .* 

 **القسم الرابع :* 
*أن يكونَ الورثةُ أصحاب فروض مختلفة ، مع وجود أحد الزوجين .*
*القاعدة هنا** : هي أن يُدْفَعَ إلى أحدِ الزوجينِ فرضَهُ ، ويقسم الباقي على أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم .* 
*وتطبيق ذلك :* 
*1 ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وبنت ، وجدة ، والتركة 6000جنيه .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ الحجب :
**" الزوجة " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " ، لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .* 
*ـ الورثة  وتوزيع التركة :* 
 **الزوجة* * 8/1**     فرضًا 
لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ  فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء 12.
*البنت الصلبية 2/1  فرضًا
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ".
*الجدة      6/1 فرضًا عند عدم الأم للإجماع القطعي.فلا يوجد نص صريح صحيح في ميراث الجدة من القرآن أو السنة الصحيحة.* 
*أولاً : توحيد المقامات لتحديد أصل المسألة :*  *8/1  ،* *2/1  ،* *6/1 = 24/3  ، 24/12 ،24/4.
أصل المسألة 24 .
**فمجموع الفروض أقل من الواحد الصحيح ،ويظهر ذلك من كون البسط بعد توحيد المقامات أقل من المقام الموحد.* 
* 24/3 + 24/12 + 24/4 = 24/19*
*ـ  مجموع الأسهم           =    3    + 12 + 4    = 19
يلاحظ أن المسألة قاصرة لأن مجموع الأسهم  19 أقل من أصل المسألة 24  ولا يوجد عاصب ليرث باقي الأسهم .*
*ويعالج ذلك** : بأن يرث أصحاب الفروض فروضهم ثم يُرَد الباقي على الورثة عدا الزوجة ، بنسبة فروضهم .* 
*ـ نصيب الزوجة = قيمة التركة  6000 × فرض الزوجة  8/1  = 750         جنيه .*
*باقي التركة بعد نصيب الزوجة   =  6000   ـ   750    = 5250                 جنيه .* 
*5250 جنيه توزع على " البنت " و " الجدة " ، بنسبة فرضيهما كالآتي :
وذلك بتوحيد مقام فرضيهما كالسابق وجعل  البسوط الناتجة هي نسبة فرضيهما :
2/1   ،   6/1  = 6/3   ،  6/1 .*
* نسبة فرضيهما  :  3  :  1  - البسط بعد توحيد المقامات هو نسبة فرضيهما -.**نصيب كل وارث     =   قيمة السهم     ×   عدد أسهمه* 
 *·       * *نصيب البنت =       1312.5      ×         3         =   3937.5                 جنيه .* 
*·       * *نصيب الجدة     =  1312.5 ×         1         =    1312.5                جنيه .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*تدريبات على العول والرد**
*
*تُوفيت عن : زوج ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأخوين لأم ، وتركت 8000 جنيه .
الحل 
الورثة وتوزيع التركة 
*الزوج    2/1     فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة. لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ... "سورة النساء / آية :  12 . 
* الأخت الشقيقة        2/1         فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها ، لقوله تعالى 
لقوله تعالى" إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ النساء176 .
*الأخوان لأم     3/1 فرضًا لتعددهما يقسم بينهما بالسوية لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ ".
أولًا نستخرج أصل المسألة 
2/1 ، 2/1 ،   3/1   =  3/ 6   ، 6/3 ، 6/2. 
أصل المسألة الناتج عن توحيد المقامات = 6 . 
مجموع الأسهم:
3 + 3 + 2 = 8  
3/ 6 + 6/3 +  6/2.= 6/8.
يلاحظ أن المسألة عالت ، فمجموع الأسهم أكبر من واحد صحيح  6/8، أي مجموع الأسهم 8 أكبر من أصل المسألة 6 .
ويعالج هذا الأمر بأن ندخل النقص على الجميع وذلك بإلغاء 6 كأصل للمسألة ؛ واعتماد  مجموع الأسهم  8 كأصل جديد للمسألة .
قيمة السهم = 8000        ÷ 8 = 1000  جنيه .
 نصيب كل وارث:
نصيب الزوج = 1000 ×3 = 3000 جنيه .
نصيب الأخت الشقيقة = 1000×3 = 3000 جنيه.
 نصيب الأخوين لأم = 1000×2 = 2000 جنيه . يقسم بينهما بالسوية .  
************** 
*
*ـ تُوفيَ عن : أم ، وبنت ، وبنت ابن  والتركة 2000 جنيه 
الحل
الحجب : 
*الأم محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلثِ " إلى " السدسِ "  لوجود فرع وارث للمتوفى.
*"بنت      الابن " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " النصف "  إلى " السدس " لوجود "البنت الصلبية " الأقرب منها درجة للمتوفى .  ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:
***الأم   6/1
فرضًا   لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ".
 *البنت الصلبية    2/1    فرضًا 
لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
*بنت الابن  6/1  فرضًا
 تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض البنتين الصلبيتين  فأكثر للحديث "للابنةِ النصفُ،  ولابنةِ الابنِ السُدُسُ تكملةَ الثُلُثَيْنِ وما بَقِيَ فللأختِ" الراوي         :                   عبدالله بن مسعود -  المحدث :                               البخاري -       المصدر :                       صحيح  البخاري- الصفحة أو الرقم: 6736 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث صحيح- شرح الحديث         الدرر السنية*
**استخراج أصل المسألة* 
* 6/1 ، 2/1 ،6/1= 6/1 ، 6/3 ، 6/1*
*أصل المسألة الناتج عن توحيد المقامات = 6. 
مجموع الأسهم:
1 + 3 + 1 = 5  
1/ 6 + 6/3 +  6/1.= 6/5.
يلاحظ أن البسط أقل من المقام - أقل من الواحد الصحيح -  وبصيغة أخرى مجموع الأسهم 5  أقل من أصل المسألة 6،  دون أن يوجد عاصب يرث الباقي . معنى ذلك أن الفريضةَ هنا قَصُرَتْ ،  فيرد الباقي - 1 سهم - على أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم كالآتي : 
يُلْغَى  6 كأصل للمسألة ، ويُعْتَمَد  5 كأصل جديد للمسألة.
تحديد قيمة السهم 
قيمة السهم  =  قيمة التركة    ÷  أصل المسألة  الجديد  .
قيمة السهم    =      2000  ÷          5            =  400
نصيب كل وارث* 
*نصيب الأم                       = 400 ×1 = 400 جنيه .
نصيب* *البنت الصلبية** = 400 ×3 = 1200 جنيه .
نصيب* *بنت الابن**          = 400 ×1 = 400 جنيه .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السادس والعشرون* 
*تيسير علم المواريث*
*ميراث ذوي الأرحام*
  * ذوو الأرحام** هم* *: *  
*كل قريب لم يُفرض له سهم م**ُقَدَّر** " أي ليس من أصح**اب الفروض " ولم يكن من العصبات . 
*
* وهم على سبيل الإجمال أربعة أصناف:* * 
الصنف الأول: من ينتمي إلى الميت، وهم أولاد البنات وأولاد بنات البنين وإن  نزلوا.** 
الصنف الثاني: من ينتمي إليهم الميت، وهم الأجداد الساقطون والجدات السواقط وإن  علوا.
** الصنف الثالث: من ينتمي إلى أبوي الميت، وهم أولاد الأخوات وبنات الإخوة وأولاد  الإخوة للأم ومن يدلي بهم وإن نزلوا.
** الصنف الرابع:     من ينتمي إلى أجداد الميت وجداته، وهم: الأعمام للأم، والعمات  مطلقا،     وبنات الأعمام مطلقا، والخؤولة مطلقا، وإن تباعدوا، وأولادهم وإن نزلوا.
**شرح الشيخ وليد المنيسي لكتاب الملخص الفقهي للشيخ صالح لفوزان.
*وقال الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني : 
وهم ـ أي  " ذوو الأرحام "  ـ عشرة أصناف : 
الخال    ـ   والخالة  ـ   والجد لأم  ـ  وولد البنت  ـ   وولد الأخت  ـ  وبنت الأخ  ـ  وبنت العم  ـ  والعمة  ـ  والعم للأم  ـ   وابن الأخ للأم  ـ  ومن أدلى لأحدٍ منهم . 
الفتح / ج : 12/ كتاب : الفرائض / باب : 16 / ص : 30 .*
****اختلف أصحابُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في توريثهم: فذهب أبو بكر  الصديق، وعثمان بنُ عفان، وزيدُ بنُ ثابت، وعبدُ الله بنُ الزبير إلى أن  ذوي الأرحام لا يرثون بالرحم شيئًا، وجعلوا مالَ منْ لم يخلف غيرَهم لبيت  المال، وبه قال سعيد بنُ المسيب، والزهري، والأوزاعي، ومالك، والشافعي،  وأبو ثور، وعلماء المدينة، وداود، وأهل الظاهر.
وذهب علي، وابنُ عباس،  وابن مسعود، ومُعَاذ بنُ جبلٍ، وأبو عبيدة، وأبو الدرداء، وعائشة إلى توريث  ذوي الأرحام، وإليه ذهب أحمد، وإسحاق بن راهْوَيْه، وأبو حنيفة، وأصحابُه،  ويحى بنُ آدم، وطائفة.
*
*كتاب: نهاية المطلب في دراية المذهب عبد الملك بن عبد الله بن يوسف بن محمد الجويني، أبو المعالي، ركن الدين، الملقب بإمام الحرمين .المتوفى: 478هـ .
** *فذهبَ* *مالكٌ  والشافعيُّ** إلى أنَّ بيتَ المالِ أَولَى من ذوِي الأرحامِ.**
 قَالَ  الْمُزَنِيُّ          - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - : وَهُوَ مِنْ قَوْلِ    الشَّافِعِيِّ         : " لَا تَرِثُ الْعَمَّةُ ، وَالْخَالَةُ ،   وَبِنْتُ الْأَخِ ،    وَبِنْتُ الْعَمِّ ، وَالْجَدَّةُ أُمُّ أَبِ   الْأُمِّ ، وَالْخَالُ ،    وَابْنُ الْأَخِ لِأُمٍّ ، وَالْعَمُّ أَخُو   الْأَبِ لِلْأُمِّ ،    وَالْجَدُّ أَبُو الْأُمَّ ، وَوَلَدُ الْبِنْتِ ،   وَوَلَدُ الْأُخْتِ ،    وَمَنْ هُوَ أَبْعَدُ مِنْهُمْ " .  
قَالَ  الْمَاوَرْدِيُّ      : وَإِنَّمَا بَدَأَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ   بِذَوِي الْأَرْحَامِ لِأَنَّهُمْ عِنْدَهُ لَا يَرِثُونَ مَعَ وُجُودِ بَيْتِ الْمَالِ.*
*الحاوي الكبير في فقه مذهب الإمام الشافعي*

**** وذهب* *جمهور العلماء* *إلى* *توريث ذوي الأرحام** .
** علم الميراث* */* *ص : 166  .* 
*موسوعة مسائل الجمهور في الفقه الإسلامي*

*دليل توريث ذوي الأرحام :* 
** عن المقدام ، ق**ال : سمعت رسول الله ـ* *صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ يقول  "**أَنا وارثُ من لا وارثَ لَهُ، أفُكُّ عانيَهُ، وأرِثُ مالَهُ، والخالُ وارِثُ من لا وارثَ لَهُ، يفُكُّ عانِيَهُ ويرثُ مالَهُ"   ." . صحيح سنن أبي داود / ج : 2 / باب في ميراث ذوي الأرحام / حديث رقم : 2521 / ص : 562 .*
*الشرح** "**أفُكُّ عانِيَهُ**"،     أي: أُخَلِّصُ أَسِيرَه بدَفْعِ الفِديَةِ عنه،  فالعَانِي تعني:     الأَسِيرَ، والمقصودُ هنا: أَتَحَمَّلُ عنه ما تعلَّق في  رقبتِه مِن     دِيَاتٍ ونحوِها، "**وأرِثُ مالَهُ**"،     أي: إن ترَك مالًا بعدَ  وفاتِه فأنا وَرِيثُه إذا لم يَكُنْ له   وَرِيثٌ،   وقِيلَ: المعنَى هنا:  رُجوعُ مالِه مالِ المُسلِمِينَ،   فالقائِمُ عليه  هو  النَّبِيُّ صلَّى اللهُ  علَيْه وسلَّم، "و**الخالُ*" *وهُو أخُو الأمِّ ومِن ذَوِي الأَرْحامِ ؛فَإذا  عُدِمَ أصحابُ الفُروضِ والعَصَباتُ فَهُو "**وارِثُ من لا وارثَ لَهُ*"،*ثُمَّ     أَوْضَح ما يَعنِي فقال: "يَفُكُّ عَانِيَهُ، "، أي: يَدْفَعُ      الْفِدْيَةَ عَن أَسِيرِه، فَالعْانِي تَعني الأسيرَ، والمقصودُ هنا      يَدفَعُ عنه مَا تعَلَّقَ فِي رقَبَتِه مِن دِياتِ وَحُقوقِ ونحوها وَفِي      الْوَقْتِ ذَاِته "ويَرِثُ مالَه"، أي: يَأخُذُ مَا ترَكَ مِن مالٍ بعدَ      وفاتِه إذا لم يوُجَدْ مِن أصحابِ الْفُروضِ والعَصَباتِ وهم  الأَقارِبُ     مِن جهةِ الأَبِ مَن يَرِثُه..الدرر السنية  .*

*كيفية توريث ذوي الأرحام :* 
 *توريث      ذوي الأرحام لم يعتمد إلا على نصوص عامة ، لم يُبَيَّن منها المقادير ،      ولا طرق الترجيح . لذا اختلف العلماء في كيفية توريث ذوي الأرحام . 
ثم اختلف من ورَّثَهم في كيفية توريثهم، هل هو* *بالتنزيل** أو* *على ترتيب العصبات**؟
 فقال أبو حنيفة في حاشية ابن عابدين: توريثهم على ترتيب العصبات الأقرب فالأقرب.
وقال أحمد : في شرح منتهى الإرادات 4/ 603، وكشاف القناع 10/ 441. توريثهم بالتنزيل. الألوكة
*** اتفق العلماء القائلون بتوريث ذوي الأرح**ام على أنه إذا وجد للميت قريب واحد ذو رحم ـ ذك**رًا** أو أنثى ـ ورث التركة كله**ا ، إذا ل**م يوجد عاص**ب ولا صاحب فرض ي**ُرَدّ** عليه ، ويرث ـ* *ذو الرحم ـ* *الباقي من الترك**ة ،  بعد فرض من لا ي**ُرَدّ** عليه ـ  أحد الزوجين  .**الأحكام الأساسية / ص : 185 .*
*وتطبيق ذلك  :* 
*1 ـ تُوفيَ* *وترك** : عمة .* 
*الحل* 
*تأخذ العمة التركة كلها  لعدم وجود أصحاب فروض ولا عصبات .* 

*2** ـ تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وابن أخ لأم .* 
*الحل :* 
* *الزوجة    4/1  فرضًا
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12.
** *ابن الأخ لأم  * *    من ذوي الأرحام*
*يرث باقي التركة بعد نصيب** من لا يُرَدّ عليه -* *الزوجة - .لعدم وجود أصحاب فروض  يردُّ عليهم ولا عصبات* 

*3** ـ تُوفيت* *عن** : زوج ، وبنت بنت .*
*الحل  :* 
** بنت البنت  فرع ولكن غير وارث لأنها من ذوي الأرحام  ـ ولا تؤثر في ميراث الزوج أي لا تحجبه حجب نقصان .*
**الزوج 2/1 فرضًا 
لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ "سورة النساء / آية : 12*
** بنت البنت * *ترث باقي التركة بعد نصيب                  مَنْ لا يُرَدّ عليه -* *الزوج - .*
*** *اختلف العلماء في كيفية توريث ذوي الأرحام عند تعددهم ، على ثلاث طرق :* 
*1 ـ  طريقة أهل الرحم .*
*2 ـ  طريقة* *أهل* *التنزيل .* 
*3 ـ  طريقة أهل القرابة .
مراجع 
هنا . هنا .   هنا   .    هنا*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*أولاً** :* *طريقة أهل الرحم*
*وهذه الطريق**ة تسوي بين ذوي الأرحام جميعًا* * من أي صنف كان**وا ، وفي أي درجة** كانوا ، ذكورهم كإناثهم وقوي القرابة كضع**يف**ها .* 
*وصورتها :*
*تُوفيَ عن : ابن بنت ، وبنت ابن أخ ، وبنت عم ، وابن أخ لأم ، وابن خالة .* 
*الحل :* 
*كلهم ذوو أرحام ، وتقسم التركة عليهم ـ حسب طريقة أهل الرحم* *ـ** بالتساوي .* 
*وتستند هذه الطريقة إلى أن سبب الميراث ـ وهو الرحم والقرابة* *ـ** متحقق فيهم جميعًا ، ولم ي**َ**ر**ِ**د**ْ** عنِ الشارعِ نصٌ ينظم ميراثَهم ، فيتساوون جميعًا .* *وقد اندثر هذا الرأي ، لبعده ع**ن القياس والقواع**د الأساسية ف**ي نظام المواريث التي تعتمد على الترجيح لقرب القرابة وقوتها .
**الأحكام الأساسية / ص : 185 / بتصرف يسير  .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السابع والعشرون* *
**تيسير علم المواريث* *تابع ميراث ذوي الأرحام*
*ثانيًا** :* *طريقة أهل التنزيل**وهذه الطريقة لا تُقَسِّم التركة على أساس الورثة الموجودين فعلاً ،** وإنما** تُقسمها على* *أساس مَنْ يُدلي به هؤلاء الورثة إلى الميت من أ**صحاب الفروض والعصبات* 
*وينزل كل واحد من الموجودين ـ* *من ذوي الأرحام** ـ* *منزلة من يُدلي به** إلى المتوفَّى ، فيأخذ كل منهم نصيبه في الميراث** .
*****قال به* *الإمامُ أحمدُ بنُ حنبلٍ** عليه وعلى أئمتنا رحمة ربنا،* *وقلتُ**:* *هو المعتمد عند الشافعية والمالكية**.
**وخلاصة هذا المذهب* *أننا نورث ذوي الأرحام على طريقة التنزيل، أي: ينزل ذوو الأرحام منزلة من أدلوا به**.* *الشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان** هنا* *.*
*وتستند هذه الطريقة على بعض الآثار ؛ منها**:* *ـ رويَ عن عَلِيّ وعبد الله* *"* *أنهما نَزَّلاَ* *بنت البنت* *بمنزلة* *البنت** ،* *و**بنت الأخ** بمنزلة** الأخ** ،* *و**بنت الأخت** بمنزلة* *الأخت** ،* *و**العمة** منزلة* *الأب** ،* *و**الخالة** منزلة** الأم**" * *وروي ذلك عن عمر في العمة والخالة** .*
*صحيح . أخرجه البيهقي* */* *إرواء الغليل تحقيق الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني - رحمه الله**/* *ج : 6 / حديث رقم : 1702 / ص : 142** .**الدرر** السنية.*
*ـ أخرج الدارقطني والبيهقي من طريق الشعبي قال : أُتِيَ زياد في رجل مات وترك عمت**َ**هُ وخالتَهُ** فقال**:* *هل تدرون كيف قضى عمر فيها* *؟** !* *قالوا : لا .قال : والله إني لأعلم الناس بقضاء عُمر فيها ،* *فأعطى العمةَ الثلثينِ** ، و**الخالةَ الثلث**َ* *" * *صحح إسناده الشيخ الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ في الإرواء / ج : 6 / ص : 143.*
* .* *مع ملاحظة أن صحة الإسناد لايلزم منها صحة المتن* *،ويكفينا الحديث الذي قبله في الاستدلال.**
**ـ* *فأصحاب هذه الطريقة يعتمدون على** تنزيل ذي الرحم منزلة الوارث الذي يُدلي به ،**
**إلا** الأعمام لأم** ، و**العمات مطلقًا* *،* *فإنهم ينزلون منزلة الأب* *.* 
*أما* *الأخوال** و**الخالات مطلقًا** ،* *فإنهم ينزلون منزلة الأم* *.* 
*علم* *الميراث / مصطفى عاشور* */* *ص : 167** .*
*ويستخلص مما سبق** أنه لا تفاضل بين الذكر والأنثى باعتبار ذوي الأرحام ، ولكن باعتبار من يُدلي إليه ،* *وصورة ذلك** :*
*ـ توفيَ عن** :* *بنت بنت ابن**،و** ابن بنت ابن**.* 
*الحل* *:*
*"**بنت* *بنت الابن**"**تنزل منزلة**" * *بنت الابن**"* 
*"**ابن* *بنت الابن**"**ينزل منزلة** "* *بنت الابن**"* 
*ـ توزيع التركة** :* 
*بنت* *بنت الابن** ،* *ابن* *بنت الابن*
*التركة كلها** .**تقسم بينهما بالسوية . رغم أنهما أنثى وذكر ولكن بالنظر إلى الإدلاء ،* *فكلاهما يُدلي إلى أنثى**.*
*"* *بنت** ابن**:* *أنثى**،**بنت** ابن**:* *أنثى  " ، فلا تفاضل بينهما** .*
****صور طريقة أهل التنزيل عند تعدد ذوي الأرحام** :*
*1* *ـ تُوفيَ عن** :* *بنت بنت** ، و**بنت أخت شقيقة**.*
*الحل**
**يُلاحظ أنَّ أفرادَ المسألةِ كلهم من ذوي الأرحام ، وأن عددهم أكثر من فرد . فيرجح بينهم** .
**ـ الترجيح بينهم على طريقة أهل التنزيل كالآتي** :* *
**نُنْزِل كلّ واحدٍ منهم مَنزلة من يدلي له كالتالي* *:* 
*"* *بنت* *البنت**"**تُدلي إلى* *"* *البنت**"* *وهي وارثة ، صاحبة فرض وفرضها* *2/1**  التركة* *.* 
*"* *بنت** الأخت الشقيقة* *"* *تُدلي إلى* *"* *الأخت الشقيقة* *"* *وهي وارثة ،ترث الأخت الشقيقة* *الباقي تعصيبًا** ،* *عصبة مع الغير** لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى فتأخذ قوة الأخ الشقيق في الإرث والحجب* *.*
*ـ توزيع التركة* *:* 
****بنت* *البنت* *   2/1**  التركة كما لو كانت بنتًا صلبيةً* 
****بنت* *الأخت الشقيقة* *باقي التركة**،كما لو كانت أختًا شقيقةً** .* 
*2* *ـ تُوفيَ عن** :* *بنت عم شقيق** ، و**بنت عم لأب** ، و**بنت عم لأم**.* 
*الحل**
يُلاحظ أنَّ أفرادَ المسألةِ كلهم من ذوي الأرحام ، وأن عددهم أكثر من فرد . فيرجح بينهم .
ـ الترجيح بينهم على طريقة أهل التنزيل كالآتي : 
نُنْزِل كلّ واحدٍ منهم مَنزلة من يدلي له كالتالي* 
*"* *بنت** العم الشقيق**"* *تدلي إلى* *"* *عم شقيق**"* *وهو عاصب* 
*"* *بنت* *العم لأب**"**تدلي إلى* *"**عم لأب**"* *وهو عاصب ولكنه محجوب بالعم الشقيق* *.* 
*"**بنت* *العم لأم**"* *تدلي إلى* *"* *عم لأم**"* *وهو ذو رحم ، لا ميراث له لوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات* *.*
*ـ توزيع التركة** :
*****بنت** العم الشقيق* *لها* *التركة كلها**، كما لو كانت عمًّا شقيقًا**.*
 ****بنت* *العم لأب* *لا* *شيء لها* *لوجود العم الشقيق** كما لو كانت عمًّا لأب** .*
* ***بنت** العم لأم* *لا* *شيء لها* *لأنها تدلي لذي رحم مع وجود عصبات ،**كما لو كانت عمًّا لأم* .

*3* *ـ تُوفيَ عن* *:* *بنت أخ لأم** ، و**بنت عم شقيق**.* 
*الحل*
*يُلاحظ أنَّ أفرادَ المسألةِ كلهم من ذوي الأرحام ، وأن عددهم أكثر من فرد . فيرجح بينهم .
ـ الترجيح بينهم على طريقة أهل التنزيل كالآتي
نُنْزِل كلّ واحدٍ منهم مَنزلة من يدلي له كالتالي * 
*"* *بنت** الأخ لأم**"* *تُدلي إلى* *"* *أخ لأم**"* *وهو وارث . صاحب فرض وفرضه* *6/1*.
*"* *بنت* *العم الشقيق**"* *تُدلي إلى* *"* *عم شقيق**"* *وهو وارث ، عاصب ؛ عصبة بالنفس** .*
*ـ توزيع التركة* *:* 
****بنت* *الأخ لأم* *6/1**التركة كما لو كانت** أخًا لأم**
*****بنت** العم الشقيق* *باقي التركة .كما لو كانت* *عمًا شقيقًا*

*4**ـ تُوفيَ عن** :**بنت بنت** ، و**ابن أخت شقيقة** ، و**بنت أخ لأب**
**الحل** : 
**يُلاحظ أنَّ أفرادَ المسألةِ كلهم من ذوي الأرحام ، وأن عددهم أكثر من فرد . فيرجح بينهم** .
**ـ الترجيح بينهم على طريقة أهل التنزيل كالآتي** :* *
**نُنْزِل كلّ واحدٍ منهم مَنزلة من يدلي له كالتالي* *: 
"* *بنت البنت**"* *بمنزلة** "* *البنت**"* *وارثة بالفرض وفرضها* *النصف* *.**
"* *ابن الأخت الشقيقة**"* *بمنزلة**"* *الأخت الشقيقة**" -* *وارثة بالتعصيب - عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى فتأخذ الأخت الشقيقة قوة الأخ الشقيق في الإرث والحجب** . 
 "* *بنت الأخ لأب**"* *بمنزلة**"* *الأخ لأب**" -* *وارث - ولكنه محجوب بالأخت الشقيقة** . 
**ـ** توزيع التركة* *:* 
*"* *بنت البنت* *"**نصف** التركة كما لو كانت** "**بنتًا صلبيةً**"**
**"* *ابن الأخت الشقيقة**"* *باقي التركة كما لو كانَ** "**أختًا شقيقةً**"**.**
**"* *بنت الأخ لأب**"* *لا شيء لها كما لو كانت** "**أخًا لأبٍ**"

 5* *ـ تُوفيَ عن** :* *بنت بنت** ، و**بنت بنت ابن**. 
**الحل** : 
**يُلاحظ أن أفرادَ المسألةِ من ذوي الأرحام ، وأن عددَهُم أكثرُ من فردٍ . فيرجح بينهم**. 
**ـ الترجيح بينهما على مذهب أهل التنزيلِ كالآتي** :* *
**ننزل كلَّ واحدةٍ منهما منزلة من تدلي له كالتالي* *: 
**ـ** "* *بنت البنت**"**بمنزلة**"* *البنت**" * *وارثة-صاحبة فرضٍ وفرضها* *النصف**.
**ـ** "* *بنت بنت ابن**"* *بمنزلة**"* *بنت ابن**"* *وارثة** بالفرض** - وفرضها* *السدس** تكملة للثلثين** .* 
*ـ توزيع التركة* *:
"* *بنت البنت**"* *نصف* *التركة كما لو كانت** "**بنتًا**"
**"* *بنت بنت ابن**"* *سدس التركة تكملة للثلثين** كما لو كانت* *"* *بنت ابن**"
**وباقي التركة يقسم بينهما ردًّا بنسبة ميراثهما*
*2/1  : 6/1  =* *6**/**3**   :* *6**/**1**  = * *3**  :** 1* 
*أي عدد أسهم التركة* *3**+* *1** =* *4**أسهم* *
"* *بنت البنت"** 3**  أسهم من* *   4** أسهم**
"* *بنت بنت ابن**"**ا** سهم من* *   4** أسهم* .

*6* *ـ تُوفيَ عن** :* *عمة** و**خالة**.* 
*الحل** :* 
*"* *العمة**"* *تُدلي إلى* *"* *الأب**"* *أدلت إلى* *الأب** لأنها أخت الأب*
*فترث كأنها أب * 
*"* *الخالة**"* *تُدلي إلى* *"* *الأم* *"* *أدلت إلى الأم لأنها أخت الأم* 
*فترث كأنها أم .**فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ* *فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ**"* *فللأم* *الثلث** والباقي وهو* *الثلثان** للأب* *.*
****العمة* *3/2**  التركة كما لو كانت أبًا*
****الخالة* *3/1**     التركة كما لو كانت أمًّا*
*"فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ* *فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ**"*
*¤** .* *¤**  .* *¤*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثامن والعشرون* *
**تيسير علم المواريث* *تابع ميراث ذوي الأرحام* *ثالثًا* *:* *طريقة أهل القرابة**وهي طريقة " عليّ " ـ رضي الله عنه ـ وبها أخذ جمهرة فقهاء المذهب الحنفي وغيرهم ، وسُمّوا بذلك لأنهم يُقَدِّمُونَ الأقرب فالأقرب** .* *وقد استدل أصحاب هذه الطريقة بالآتي** :**أن ما استدل به أهل التنزيل من توريث* *"* *العمة**"* *الثلثين ، وتوريث* *"* *الخالة**"* *الثلث ، يدل على اعتبار قوة القرابة* *.* *فإن* *العمة** قرابتها من جهة الأب ؛ والأب يستحق الثلثين** .* *و**الخالة** قرابتها من جهة الأم ؛ والأم تستحق الثلث ، فكان المستَحَقُّ بقرابة الأب ضعف المستَحَق بقرابة الأم** .* *ـ رويَ عن عَلِيّ وعبد الله* *"* *أنهما نَزَّلاَ* *بنت البنت* *بمنزلة* *البنت** ،* *و**بنت الأخ** بمنزلة** الأخ** ،* *و**بنت الأخت** بمنزلة* *الأخت** ،* *و**العمة* *منزلة* *الأب** ،* *و**الخالة** منزلة* *الأم**" * *وروي ذلك عن عمر في العمة والخالة** .*
*صحيح . أخرجه البيهقي* */* *إرواء الغليل تحقيق الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني - رحمه الله**/* *ج : 6 / حديث رقم : 1702 / ص : 142**.**الدرر** السنية.*
*الشاه**د :** "* *و**العمة** منزلة* *الأب** ،* *و**الخالة* *منزلة* *الأم**" * 
*
*كيفية توريث ذوي الأرحام بطريقة أهل القرابة** :*
*ـ يعتمد أصحاب هذه الطريقة أساسًا على القرابة ، فيرجح بين ذوي الأرحام عند تعددهم** :* *أولًا :** بالجهة**.**فإذا اتحدوا في الجهة ، رُجِّحَ بينهم** :**ثانيًا:* *بدرجة القرابة** للمتوفى** .**فإذا اتحدوا في درجة القرابة ، رُجِّحَ بينهم** :* *ثالثًا :* *بصفة الإدلاء** ؛ فمن كان يُدلي للمتوفى بوارث ، أولى ممن يُدلي إلى المتوفى بغير وارث** .* *فإذا اتحدوا في صفة الإدلاء ، كان الترجيح** :* *رابعًا:* *بقوة القرابة** ؛ حيث يُقَدَّم مَنْ كان أصلُه لأبويه ، ثم من كان أصله لأب فقط ، ثم من كان أصله لأم فقط** .* *فإن اتحدوا في قوة القرابة** اشتركوا وكان الميراث بينهم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين**.*
***************ـ** قسم أصحاب هذه الطريقة ذوي الأرحام** لأربع طبقات - أو أربع جهات** - :* *الطبقة الأولى* *الفروع* *ثم** طبقة* *الأصول* *ثم** طبقة** فروع الأبوين* *ثم** طبقة* *فروع الأجداد والجدات** .* *وكل طبقة مقدمة على التي تليها** .* *فهذه الطبقات مرتبة قياسًا على جهات العصبة** .* *ومعنى هذا على مذهب أهل القرابة ، أن كل طبقة من هذه الطبقات تحجب مَنْ بعدها** .* *فالطبقة الأولى تحجب* *أفراد الطبقة* *الثانية وما بعدها ، والطبقة الثانية تحجب* *أفراد الطبقة** الثالثة وما بعدها ، وهكذا كما في جهات العصبة بالنفس ،* *ولهذا نص فقهاء الأحناف على ما يلي** :* *"* *إن ذوي الأرحام يُرَتَّبُونَ في الإرث ترتيب العصبة بالنفس ،* *فَيُقَدم* *فروع الميت** ـ من غير أصحاب الفروض والعصبات ـ كأولاد البنات وإن نزلوا ،* *ثم** أصول الميت** كالجد والجدة غير الصحيحين وإن عَلَوْا ،* *ثم* *فروع أبويه** كأولاد الأخوات وبنات الإخوة وإن نزلوا ،* *ثم* *فروع أجداده* *وجداته** من الطوائف الست* *...* *ويكون الإرث حسب ترتيبها "**.* 
*المواريث في الشريعة الإسلامية ... الصابوني / ص : 190 / بتصرف** .*
*كيفية توريث كل طبقة**
**·* *الطبقة الأولى**وتشمل* *فروع الميت* *الذين ليسوا أصحاب فروض ولا عصبات* *، وهم* *:* *1* *ـ* *أولاد البنات** وإن نزلوا** "* *بنت* *بنت** ، ابن* *بنت** ، بنت بنت* *بنت** ، ابن بنت* *بنت** ، ابن ابن* *بنت** ، بنت ابن* *بنت**"**2* *ـ** أولاد بنات الأبناء** وإن نزلوا* *"* *بنت* *بنت ابن** ، ابن* *بنت ابن** ، بنت بنت* *بنت ابن** ، ابن بنت* *بنت ابن** ،**. "  ....**وتُوَرَّث هذه الطبقة كالآتي** : 
**** *إذا وجد* *واحد من هذه الطبقة* *وليس معه وارث من أصحاب الفروض أو العصبات ،* *أخذ* *كل التركة** ،* *أو الباقي** منها بعد فرض أحد الزوجين* *.**
** *إذا وجد* *أكثر من واحد**حجب الأقرب** منهم الأبعد* *. 
**** *فإذا* *استووا في الدرجة** كان الترجيح* *بالإدلاء**.....* *حيث يُقَدَّم من ي**ُ**دلي بوارث من أصحاب الفروض أو العصبات على من يدلي بغير وارث* *-* *ذي رحم** - * *
** *فإذا* *اتحدت الدرجة واتحد معها صفة الإدلاء* *،* *كأن أدلى كل منهم بوارث** كما في ابن البنت ، وبنت البنت** ...* *اشترك الجميع** في الميراث لعدم وجود المرجِّح ، مع ضرورة التفاضل* *للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين**.* *وكذلك* *لو أدلى كل منهم بغير وارث** ، كما في : بنت ابن بنت ، وابن بنت بنت** .....**اشترك الجميع في الميراث** ؛ مع ضرورة التفاضل ؛** للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين** .
* *** *أمثلة تطبيقية على توريث الطبقة الأولى* *:* *
**1* *ـ مات عن** :* *ابن بنت بنت** ، و**بنت بنت** ، و**ثلاث زوجات**.**
**الحل**:* *
**يلاحظ أن أفراد المسألة** :* *
**·* *ثلاث* *زوجات**:* *وهنَّ أصحابُ فرض ، وفرضهنَّ* *ربع* *التركة ،**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* *يقسم بينهنَّ بالسويةِ . ولا ردَّ عليهن** .* *
**·* *وباقي أفراد المسألة من* *ذوي الأرحام** وعددهم أكثر من فرد** .* *
**ـ يرجح بين* *ذوي الأرحام** بطريقة أهل القرابة كالآتي** :* *
**أولاً* *:* *تحديد الطبقة** ،* *يلاحظ أنهما من طبقة واحدة وهي الطبقة الأولى** .* *
**فلا مُرَجِّح بتحديد الطبقة - الجهة** - .* *
**ثانيًا* *:* *تحديد الدرجة* *:
**ابن** بنت** بنت**
**بنت** بنت**
**يُلاحظ أنَّ** "* *بنت** البنت**"* *أقرب درجة للمتوفى من** "* *ابن** بنت* *البنت* *"**
**ويترتب على ذلك أن** "* *بنت** البنت* *"* *أولى بالمال من** "* *ابن** بنت** البنت* *"**
**ـ توزيع التركة* *: 
***الزوجات الثلاث* *الربع* *
**فرضًا* *لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى**-* *توجد فروع ولكنها ليست وارثة لأنها من ذوي الأرحام فلا تؤثر في ميراث الزوجات**- .**يقسم بينهن بالسوية**، لقوله تعالى* *"**وَ**لَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ**"
***بنت** البنت** باقي التركة** بعد نصيب الزوجات** .
***ابن** بنت** البنت* *لا شيء له** .*
*2* *ـ تُوفيَ عن** :* *أربع بنات بنت بنت ابن** ، و**ثلاثة من أبناء بنت ابن ابن* *، و**زوجتين**. 
**الحل** : 
**يلاحظ أن أفراد المسألة** :
** *زوجتان* *:* *وهما صاحبتا فرض وفرضهما* *ربع* *التركة  يقسم بينهما بالسوية* *.**ولا ردّ عليها**. 
**·* *باقي أفراد المسألة من ذوي الأرحام ،* *وعددهم* *أكثر من فرد** .* *
**ـ يُرجح بينهم بطريقة أهل القرابة كالآتي** :* *
**أولاً**:* *تحديد الطبقة* *: 
**كلهم من* *الطبقة الأولى**.* *فلا مُرَجِّح بتحديد الجهة - الطبقة-** 
**ثانيًا* *:* *تحديد درجة القرابة للمتوفى**: 
**أربع** بنات** بنت* *بنت ابن* *،** ثلاثة* *أبناء** بنت* *ابن ابن**
**يلاحظ اتحادهم في درجة القرابة** .**فلا مُرَجِّح بتحديد الدرجة** 
**ثالثًا* *:**تحديد صفة الإدلاء* *: 
*****أربع** بنات** بنت* *بنت ابن* *
**يدلين إلى* *"* *بنت* *بنت ابن**"* *وهي من ذوي الأرحام*
****ثلاثة* *أبناء** بنت* *ابن ابن* *
**يدلون إلى* *"**بنت* *ابن ابن**"* *وهي وارثة* *. 
**ـ** والأولى بالتركة من كان يدلي بوارث**.* *فيكون باقي التركة بعد نصيب الزوجتين للثلاثة* *أبناء** بنت* *ابن ابن**. 
**ـ توزيع التركة** : 
*****الزوجتان* *الربع* *فرضًا .
**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى**-* *توجد فروع ولكنها ليست وارثة لأنها من ذوي الأرحام فلا تؤثر في ميراث الزوجات**- .**يقسم بينهما بالسوية**، لقوله تعالى* *"**وَ**لَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ**"**
*****ثلاثة* *أبناء** بنت* *ابن ابن** :* *باقي التركة** بعد نصيب الزوجتين** 
*****أربع** بنات** بنت* *بنت ابن** :* *لا شيء لهن** .*
*
·   * *الطبقة الثانية**وتشمل أصول الميت غير الوارثين وهم :* 
*ـ الجد غير الصحيح وإن علا* *؛كأب**ي** الأم** ،* *وأب**ي** أب**ي** الأم** .* 
*ـ الجدة غير الصحيحة وإن علت* *..... كأم أب**ي** الأم** ،* *وأم أم أب**ي** الأم** .* 
*وتورث هذه الطبقة كالآتي :* 
****إذا انعدمت الطبقة الأولى ، ووجد شخص* *واحد* *من الطبقة الثانية ، أخذ جميع المال أو الباقي بعد فرض* *أحد* *الزوجين* *.* 
** * *إذا وجد أكثر من واحد* *يحجب الأقرب الأبعدَ .*
**  فإذا استووا في الدرجة ، فإن من يدلي بوارث - صاحب فرض أو عصبة - يحجب من يدلي بغير وارث - ذي رحم - .  * 
**  إذا كان الجميع يدلون بوارث أو بذي رحم . فإما أن يكونوا جميعًا من جهة الأب ،* *أو* *جميعًا من جهة الأم ، أو البعض من جهة الأب ، والبعض الآخر من جهة الأم .*
*ـ** فإن كانوا جميعً**ا** من جهة الأب ، أو جميعًا من جهة الأم* *؛**قسم المال بينهم* *بالتساوي* *إذا كان الجميع جنسًا واح**دًا**- ذكور**ًا** فقط ، أو إناثً**ا** فقط - فإن كانوا جنسين - ذكور**ًا** وإناثً**ا**- قسم المال بينهم بالتفاضل للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين* 
*ـ* *أما إذا كان البعض من جهة الأب ، والبعض الآخر من جهة الأم فلجهة الأب سهمان ، ولجهة الأم سهم واحد فكأنه في هذه الحالة ترك أبً**ا** وأمًّ**ا** .*
** أمثلة* *تطبي**قية على توريث الطبقة الثانية : * 
*1** ـ تُوفيَ عن : أم أبي* *أ**م ، وأم أب**ي** أم* *أ**ب .*
*الحل :* 
*·     * *يلاحظ أن أفراد المسألة كلاهما من ذوي الأرحام ، وعددهم أكثر من واحد .* 
*ـ الترجيح بينهما بطريقة أهل القرابة :* 
*أولاً :** تحديد الطبقة - الجهة - :*
*كلاهما من جهة واحدة ، فكلاهما من الطبقة الثانية ،  فلا مُرَجِّح بتحديد الجهة - الطبقة - .*
*ثانيًا :** تحديد درجة القرابة للمتوفى :* 
*          أم  أبي أم     ،   أم   أبي أم  أب* 
*                 1    2 3  ،             1    2   3  4*
*·    * *يلاحظ أن "* *أم أبي الأم** " أقرب درجة للمتوفى من "* *أم أبي أم الأب** " ، وبالتالي فإن "* *أم أبي الأم** " أولى بالمال من "* *أم أبي أم الأب* *" .*
*ـ* *توزيع التركة**  :* 
*أم أبي الأم**  : لها المال كله . * 
*أم أبي أم الأب** : ليس لها شيء .*
*2 ـ تُوفيَ عن :* *أبي أم أم** ، و**أبي أبي أم* *.* 
*الحل :* 
*·    * *يلاحظ أن أفراد المسألة من ذوي الأرحام ، وأن عددهم أكثر من فرد .* 
*إذن هناك احتياج للترجيح بينهما .*
*ـ الترجيح بينهما بطريقة أهل القرابة كالآتي :* 
*أولًا : تحديد الطبقة - الجهة - :* *كلاهما من الطبقة الثانية* 
*فلا مرجح بتحديد الجهة  - الطبقة - .*

*ثانيًا** : تحديد درجة القرابة للمتوفى :* 
*أبو أم أم     ،    أبو أبي  أم*
*1    2   3              ،       1    2    3    * 
*كلاهما في درجة واحدة . فلا مرجح بتحديد الدرجة .* 
*ثالثًا** : تحديد صفة الإدلاء :* 
*"* *أبو أم الأم** "  --->  يدلي إلى :  "* *أم أم** "  --> وارثة  جدة صحيحة  .*
*" أبو أبي الأم " ---> يدلي إلى :  " أبي أم " ---> غير وارث ـ من ذوي الأرحام - جد غير صحيح - . * 
*أبو أم الأم** أولى بالمال لأنه يدلي إلى المتوفى بوارثة .* 
*أما الآخر فيدلي إلى المتوفى بذي رحم .*
*ـ توزيع التركة  :* 
*أبو أم الأم :  له المال كله .    * 
* أبو أبي الأم :  لا شيء له .* 

*================**3 ـ تُوفيَ عن* *: أربع زوجات**،** و**أم أبي أم أم* *،** و**أبي أم أبي أم* *،** و**أبي أبي أم أب* *،** و**أم أبي أم أب* *.* 
*الحل :* 
*يلاحظ أن أفراد المسألة :* 
*·* *الأربع زوجات ---> من أصحاب الفروض . فلهن ربع التركة يقسم بينهن بالسوية . ولا يُرَدّ عليهن .*
*·    * *وباقي أفراد المسألة ---> من ذوي الأرحام وعددهم أكثر من فرد . فيرجح بينهم .* 
*ـ الترجيح بين ذوي الأرحام بطريقة أهل القرابة كالآتي :* 
*أولًا : تحديد الطبقة - الجهة - :* 
*كلهم من الطبقة الثانية .فلا مُرَجِّح بالجهة .*
*ثانيًا** : تحديد درجة القرابة للمتوفى :* 
*أم أبي  أم  أم * *،**أبو أم  أبي أم* *،**  أبو أبي أم  أب ، أم أبي أم  أب* 
*1  2    3   4**،* * 1   2    3  4* *،**  1   2  3   4* *، * *1  2  3   4*
*يلاحظ اتحاد درجة القرابة للمتوفى .فلا مُرَجِّح بتحديد الدرجة .* 
*ثالثًا** : تحديد صفة الإدلاء :* 
*"* *أم أبي أم الأم** " ---> تدلي إلى  "* *أبي أم أم** " --> من ذوي الأرحام - جد غير صحيح - .*
*"* *أبو أم أبي الأم** " ---> يدلي إلى  "* *أم أبي أم** " ---> من ذوي الأرحام- جدة غير صحيحة - .* 
*"* *أبو أبي أم الأب** " ---> يدلي إلى : " أبي أم أب "  --> من ذوي الأرحام - جد غير صحيح - .*
*"* *أم أبي أم الأب* *"  ---> تدلي إلى : "* *أبي أم أب** "  --> من ذوي الأرحام - جد غير صحيح - .* 
*ـ يلاحظ أن :* 
*·    * *الجميع يدلون بذي رحم ، فلا مرجح بينهم بصفة الإدلاء .* 
*·    * *وأن بعضهم من جهة الأب وبعضهم من جهة الأم .*
*فيُعْطَى لجهةِ الأبِ سهمان . ويُعْطَى لجهةِ الأمِ سهم . مع مراعاة للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين لكل جهة . وتفصيل ذلك كالآتي :* 
*أم** - أنثى -* *أبي أم الأم** - جهة الأم  ،**أبو** - ذكر - * *أم أبي الأم** - جهة الأم:  لهما سهم مع مراعاة التفاضل للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .* 
*أبو** - ذكر-* *أبي أم الأب** - جهة الأب -،* *أم** - أنثى- أبي أم الأب - جهة الأب :  لهما سهمان مع مراعاة التفاضل للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .* 
*ـ توزيع التركة  :* 
*   ** *الأربع  زوجات**:* *ربع** التركة فرضًا ،لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، يقسم بينهن بالسوية**.** لقوله تعالى* *"**وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ**" النساء 12 .*
****أم أبي أم الأم**،**أبو أم أبي الأم**   :**ثلث** الباقي بعد نصيب الزوجات .يقسم بينهما بالمفاضلة أي للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.* 
****أبو أبي أم الأب**،**أم أبي أم الأب** :**ثلثي** الباقي بعد نصيب الزوجات . يقسم بينهما بالمفاضلة أي للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.*
*================**4 ـ تُوفيَ عن :* *زوجة**،**وأم أبي أبي أم* *،** وأبي أم أم أم* *،** وأبي أبي أم أب* *،** وأم أبي أم أب .*
*الحل :* 
*يلاحظ أن أفراد المسألة :* 
*·       * *زوجة**: صاحبة فرض ، وفرضها* *ربع**  التركة ، ولا يُرَدّ عليها .* 
*·       * *وباقي أفراد المسألة من ذوي الأرحام ؛ وعددهم أكثر من فرد ، فيرجح بينهم .*
*ـ* *الترجيح بين ذوي الأرحام بطريقة أهل القرابة كالآتي :*
*أولًا** : تحديد الطبقة  الجهة  :*
*كلهم من الطبقة الثانية .فلا مُرَجِّح بتحديد الجهة .*
*ثانيًا** : تحديد الدرجة :* 
*أم  أبي أبي أم  ، أبو أم  أم  أم  ،  أبو أبي  أم  أب، أم أبي  أم  أب* 
*   1    2    3   4 * *،* *  1    2   3  4 * *،* *    1     2    3   4  * *،* *  1   2    3   4* 
*يلاحظ تساوي درجة القرابة . فلا مُرَجِّح بتحديد درجة القرابة للمتوفى .*
*ثالثًا** : تحديد صفة الإدلاء :* 
*أم أبي أبي الأم** :  تدلي إلى :* *أبي أبي أم**  : ذو رحم * 
*أبو أم أم الأم** : يدلي إلى :* *أم أم أم** : وارثة  .* 
*أبو أبي أم الأب**:  يدلي إلى :**أبي أم أب** : ذو رحم  .* 
*أم أبي أم الأب**:  تدلي إلى :* *أبي أم أب** : ذو رحم  .* 
*يلاحظ أن** :* *أبو أم أم الأم** ،* *يدلي بوارثة للمتوفى** ، بينما باقي ذوي الأرحام يدلي كل واحد منهم بذي رحم ، فيكون :* *أبو أم أم الأم* *:  أولى بالمال منهم جميعًا .*
*ـ توزيع التركة  :* 
*الزوجة**  :** ربع** التركة فرضًا ،لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى**.** لقوله تعالى* *"**وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ**" النساء 12 .*
*أبو أم أم الأم**  : باقي التركة بعد فرض الزوجة.*
*أم أبي أبي الأم**  ،** أبو أبي أم الأب**،** أم أبي أم الأب**: لا شيء لهم.*

*=================**ـ تُوفيَ عن* *:**أبي أم أبي أب**،**وأبي أم أم أب* *،**وأبي أم أم أم ، وأبي أبي أم أم* *.*
*الحل :* 
*·       * *يلاحظ أن : أفراد المسألة كلهم من ذوي الأرحام ، وأن عددهم أكثر من فرد ، فيُرَجَّح بينهم .*
*ـ الترجيح بين ذوي الأرحام بطريقة أهل القرابة كالآتي : * 
*أولًا** : تحديد الطبقة - الجهة - :*
* كلهم من الطبقة الثانية ،فلا مرجح بالجهة .* 
*ثانيًا** : تحديد درجة القرابة للمتوفى :* 
*أبو أم أبي أب* *،**أبو  أم  أم  أب**،**أبو أم  أم  أم**،**أبو أبي أم أم* 
*1  2   3 4* *،** 1  2   3  4* *،**1 2  3  4**،** 1  2  3 4* 
*يلاحظ أن الجميع اتحدوا في درجة القرابة . فلا مُرَجِّح بتحديد الدرجة .*
*ثالثًا :** تحديد صفة الإدلاء :* 
*أبو أم أبي الأب:** يدلي إلى :* *أم أبي أب** : وارثة ، من جهة الأب  .* 
*أبو أم أم الأب** : يدلي إلى :* *أم أم أب** : وارثة ، من جهة الأب  .* 
*أبو أم أم الأم**:  يدلي إلى :* *أم أم أم** : وارثة ، من جهة الأم.* 
*أبو أبي أم الأم**:  يدلي إلى :* *أبي أم أم** : من ذوي الأرحام* 
*يلاحظ أن** : الأجداد الثلاثة الأُوَل يدلون بأصحاب فروض  * *،أما الجد الأخير فإنه يدلي بذي رحم .* 
*لذلك فالتركة كلها للثلاثة الأُوَل فقط . ولا شيء للجد الأخير* 
*ولما كان الجدان الأولان من جهة الأب ، فلهما الثلثان يقسم بينهما بالسوية لأن كليهما ذكر .* 
*أما الجد الثالث ، فله الثلث لأنه من جهة الأم .* 
*ـ توزيع التركة  :* 
****أبو أم أبي الأب**، و**أبو أم أم الأب**:** ثلثي التركة لأنهما من جهة الأب ،يقسم بينهما بالسوية لأن كليهما ذكر.*
****أبو أم أم الأم :* *ثلث التركة ، لأنه من جهة الأم .*
****أبو أبي أم الأم* *:**لاشيء له .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس التاسع والعشرون* *
**تيسير علم المواريث*
*تابع ميراث ذوي الأرحام*
*تابع**:* *طريقة أهل القرابة*
*·    * *الطبقة الثالثة*
*وتشمل* *فروع أبوي المتوفى من غير الوارثين .*
*وهم ـ بالنسبة للمتوفى ـ  :* 
*1 ـ* *أولاد الأخوات الشقيقات* *أو** لأب* *أو** لأم** ، سواء كانوا ذكورًا أو إناثًا وإن نزلوا .* 
*2 ـ* *بنات الإخوة الأشقاء أو لأب أو لأم** ،* *وبنات أبنائهم** وإن نزلوا* 
*3 ـ* *أولاد الإخوة لأم وأولادهم مهما نزلت درج**تُهُمْ ، مثل : ابن الأخ لأم ، أو بنت الأخ لأم ، وإن نزلوا . المواريث في الشريعة ص : 189 / بتصرف يسير .*
*كيفية توريث هذه الطبقة :*
****  لا ترث هذه الطبقة إلا عند عدم وجود كل من الطبقتين السابقتين* *-الطبقة الأولى الفروع ثم  الطبقة الثانية  الأصول-**،* *فإذا وجد واحد من ه**ذه** الطبقة - الثالثة -**،* *استحق التركة كلها ، أو الباقي بعد فرض أحد الزوجين .* 
**** فإذا وجد أكثر من واحد* *، ق**ُدِّمَ** الأقرب* *"* *درجة**"** .*
*كما لو مات عن : بنت أخ لأب ، وابن بنت أخ شقيق .* 
*فإن التركة كلها* *"* *لبنت الأخ لأب**"** ، لأنها أقرب درجة من* *ابن بنت أخ شقيق .* 
*وكذا لو مات عن : بنت أخت لأم ، وبنت بنت أخ شقيق* 
*فالميراث كله** " ل**بنت الأخت لأم* *"* *، لأنها أقرب درجة من* *"* *بنت بنت الأخ الشقيق* *"* *.* 
*·       * *فإذا استووا في الدرجة واختلفوا في* *"* *الإدلاء* *"* *،* *قُدِّمَ مَنْ يُدلِي** بوارث - صاحب فرض أو عاصب - ع**لَى** م**َنْ يُدْلِي** بذي رحم .* 
*كما لو مات عن : بنت بنت أخ شقيق ، وبنت ابن أخ لأب* 
*يلاحظ أن* *الدرجة واحدة ، إلا أن الأولى:**بنت بنت أخ شقيق:* *تُدلي** بذي رحم - بنت الأخ الشقيق -  بينما الثانية:**بنت ابن أخ لأب:  تدلى بعاصب- ابن أخ لأب - .*
*لذلك فالتركة كلها* *"* *ل**بنت ابن الأخ لأب** "** .*
**** فإذا استووا جميعًا في الدرجة والإدلاء ، كأن أدلى الجميع بوارث** ،** أو بغير وارث ، كان الترجيح* *"* *بقوة القرابة** "**، حيث ي**ُقَدَّم** مَنْ كان أصلُهُ لأبويهِ ، ثم من* *كان* *أصلُه لأب ثم من كان أصله لأم .*
*كما لو : مات عن : بنت بنت أخ شقيق، وبنت بنت أخ لأب .* 
*هنا المال كله* * "* *ل**بنت بنت الأخ الشقيق**"* *، لقوة قرابتها للمتوفى  فهذه أصلها لأبوين - شقيق-. 
أما الأخرى-**بنت بنت أخ لأب -  فأصلها لأب فقط 
* *وكما لو : مات عن :* *بنت بنت أخ لأب** ،**وبنت بنت أخ لأ**م** .* 
*المال كله* * "* *ل**بنت بنت* *الأخ لأب** " .لأن أصلها لأب أما* *بنت بنت أخ لأ**م،* فأصلها لأم .
*وكذلك لو مات عن :* *بنت أخت لأب** ،* *وابن أخت لأم** .* 
*المال كله "* *لبنت الأخت لأب** "، لأن قرابة الأب أقوى من قرابة الأم* 
****ف**إذا استووا في الدرجة ، والإدلاء ، وقوة القرابة ، كان الميراث بينهم جميعًا**"* *للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين* *"* *.*
*كما لو* *مات عن : بنت أخ لأم ، وابن أخت لأم* *.* 
*ف**المال بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين* *.* 
*** *مثال* *تطبيقي على توريث الطبقة الثالثة :* 
*مات عن : أربع بنات ابن أخ شقيق ، وخمسة أبناء أخت لأب ، وستة أبناء أخ لأم ، وأربع زوجات .*
*الحل :* 
*يلاحظ أن أفراد المسألة عبارة عن :* 
*·       * *" أربع زوجات " ---> وهن أصحاب فروض . - فرضهن الربع يقسم بينهن بالسوية - . ولا يُرَدّ عليهن .*
*·       * *وباقي أفراد المسألة من ذوي الأرحام ، وعددهم أكثر من فرد ، فيرجح بينهم .* 
*ـ الترجيح بين ذوي الأرحام بطريقة أهل القرابة كالآتي :* 
*أولاً** : تحديد الطبقة - الجهة -:* 
*كلهم من الطبقة الثالثة . فلا مُرَجِّح بتحديد الجهة .
*
*ثانيًّا :** تحديد الدرجة :*
*أربع بنات ابن أخ شقيق، خمسة أبناء أخت لأب، ستة أبناء أخ لأم                  * 

 *                   1         2            3                   ،                  1                     2                    ،               1                2   .   * 
 *يلاحظ أن : أبناء الأخت لأب ، وأبناء الأخ لأم ، أقرب درجة للمتوفى من بنات ابن الأخ الشقيق .فلا شيء " لبنات ابن الأخ الشقيق " .*
*أبناء الأخت لأب * *و**أبناء الأخ لأم ---> اتحدوا في الدرجة* 
*فلا مرجح بينهم بتحديد الدرجة . * 
*ثالثًا** : تحديد صفة الإدلاء :* 
*خمسة أبناء أخت لأب ---> يدلون إلى أخت لأب- وارثة- .* 
*ستة أبناء أخ لأم ---> يُدْلون إلى أخ لأم – وارث- .  * 
*الجميع يدلون بوارث . فلا مُرَجِّح بينهم بتحديد صفة الإدلاء* 
*رابعًا :** تحديد قوة القرابة :* 
*أبناء الأخت لأب،* *أقوى قرابة من** أبناء الأخ لأم، لأن قرابة الأب* *أقوى من** قرابة الأم .* 
*فتكون باقي التركة بعد نصيب الزوجات لأبناء الأخت لأب* 
*ـ توزيع التركة  :* 
****أربع زوجات : ربع التركة  لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى، يقسم بينهن بالسوية . لقوله تعالى"**وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ**"**النساء 12** .*
****أربع بنات ابن أخ شقيق :  لا شيء لهن .*
****خمسة أبناء أخت لأب :باقي التركة بعد نصيب الزوجات ،يقسم بينهم بالسوية لأنهم كلهم ذكور .*
**** ستة أبناء أخ لأم : لا شيء لهم . *

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*·      * *الطبقة الرابعة**وهم من ينتسبون إلى جدَّي الميت - أبي أبيه ، وأبي أمه - ، أ**و** جدَّتَيه - أم أبيه وأم أمه -.* 
*وتشمل هذه الطبقة ست طوائف مرتبة حسب الاستحقاق وهي:*
**** الطائفة الأولى :* 
*وهم* *أعمام المتوفى لأم ـ أي إخوة أبي الميت لأمه-**،* *والعمات* *مطلقًا* *، والأخوال** مطلقًا** ، والخالات مطلقًا .* 
**** الطائفة الثانية :* 
*وهم أولاد مَنْ ذ**ُ**ك**ِ**ر**ُ**وا في الطائفة الأولى وإن نزلوا* *.* 
*وبنات الأعمام الأشقاء أو لأب ،* *وفروعهن وإن نزلوا .* 
*وبنات أبناء الأعمام الأشقاء أو لأب وفروعهن وإن نزلوا .*
**** الطائفة الثالثة :* 
*أعمام أبي المتوفَى لأم  ، أعمام أم* *المتوفَى مطلقًا .*
*عمات أبي* *المتوفَى مطلقًا،عمات أم* *المتوفَى مطلقًا .*
*أخوال أبي* *المتوفَى مطلقًا،أخوال أم* *المتوفَى مطلقًا .*
*خالات أبي* *المتوفَى مطلقًا،خالات أم* *المتوفَى مطلقًا .*
****الطائفة الرابعة : * 
*وهم أولاد مَنْ ذُكِرُوا في الطائفة الثالثة وإن نزلوا* *.*
*وبنات أعمام أبي* *المتوفَى الأشقاء أو لأب ،* *وبنات أبنائهم وإن نزلوا . وأولاد من ذُكرن وإن نزلوا .* 
****الطائفة الخامسة :* 
*وهم أعمام أبي أبي* *المتوفَى لأم ، وعماته وأخواله وخالاته مطلقً**ا**.*
*وأعمام أم أبي* *المتوفَى، وعماتها، وأخوالها ،وخالاتها مطلقً**ا .*
*وأعمام أبي أم* *المتوفَى وعماته وأخواله وخالاته مطلقً**ا .* 
*وأعمام أم أم* *المتوفَى ،وعماتها ،وأخوالها ،وخالاتها مطلق**ًا**.* 

**الطائفة السادسة :*
*وهم أولاد من ذكروا في الطائفة الخامسة وإن نزلوا* *.* 
*وبنات أعمام أبي أبي* *المتوفَى الأشقاء أو لأب ،* *وبنات أبنائهم وإن نزلوا .* 
*وأولاد مَنْ ذُكِرْن وإن نزلوا .. وهكذا .* 

**كيفية توريث الطبقة الرابعة :*
*ـ* *لا يرث أحد من هذه الطبقة إلا عند عدم وجود أحد من الطبقات التي تسبقها . وكما أن هذه الطبقات** ـ السابقة ـ** تستحق الإرث بالترتيب* *ـ** فيحجب المتقدم منها المتأخر* *ـ** فكذلك الحال بالنسبة لطوائف الطبقة الرابعة ، يحجب المتقدم منها المتأخر .* 
*كما لو* *تُوفيَ وترك : خالة ، وابن خالة ، وبنت عم ، وابن خال .*
*الحل :* 
*الخالة تحجب بقية ذوي الأرحام المذكورين في المثال ، لأن الخالة من الطائفة الأولى وهم من الطائفة الثانية .* 
*فيكون المال كله للخالة .*
*ـ* *أما إذا وجد أكثر من واحد في الطائفة الواحدة سلكنا في ذلك ما سلكناه في توريث الطبقة الواحدة ، فتعتبر الطائفة كأنها طبقة، فنقدم الأقرب درجة ، فإذا* *استوت درجة القرابة ، كان الترجيح بالإدلاء كما سبق ، فإذا استووا في الإدلاء كان الترجيح بقوة القرابة ، فيقدم أبناء الأشقاء على الذين يتصلون عن طريق الأب ، وكذلك مَن** يتصلون عن طريق الأب على مَن يتصلون عن طريق الأم* 
*فائدة :* 
*بالنسبة   للأخوال والأعمام لأم وأولادهم ، إذا استووا في الدرجة وفي الإدلاء ، كان   لمن يتصل عن طريق الأب سهمان ؛ ولمن يتصل عن طريق الأم سهم واحد . * 
** أمثلة تطبيقية على توريث الطبقة الرابعة :* 
*1 ـ تُوفيَ** عن : ابن خالة شقيقة ، وابن خالة لأب ، وابن خال**ة** لأم .* 
*الحل :* 
*يلاحظ أن أفراد المسألة كلهم من ذوي الأرحام . وأن عددهم أكثر من فرد فيرجح بينهم .*
*ـ الترجيح بين أفراد المسألة بطريقة أهل القرابة كالآتي :* 
*أولاً :** تحديد -الطبقة- :*
*كلهم من الطبقة الرابعة ، ومن الطائفة الثانية . فالجميع اتحدوا في الجهة .* *فلا مُرَجِّح بتحديد الجهة .*
 *ثانيًا* *: تحديد درجة القرابة للمتوفى :* 
*ابن خالة شقيقة*
*ابن خالة لأب* 
*ابن خالة لأم* 
*يلاحظ اتحاد الدرجة .فلا مُرَجِّح بتحديد الدرجة .*
*ثالثًا* *: تحديد صفة الإدلاء :* 
**ابن الخالة الشقيقة:  يُدلي إلى :خالة شقيقة - غير وارثة- * 
**ابن الخالة لأب : يُدلي إلى:خالة لأب- غير وارثة- * 
**ابن الخالة لأم :  يُدلي إلى : خالة لأم-غير وارثة -* 
*يلاحظ اتحاد صفة الإدلاء . فالجميع يدلون لغير وارث . فلا مرجح بتحديد صفة الإدلاء .* 
*رابعًا** : تحديد قوة القرابة للمتوفى :* 
*ابن الخالة الشقيقة: ينتسب إلى : أبوي أم المتوفى .شقيقة أم المتوفى من أبويها.*
*ابن الخالة لأب : ينتسب فقط إلى : أبي أم المتوفى -**شقيقة أم المتوفى من أبيها فقط-*
*ابن الخالة لأم : ينتسب فقط إلى : أم أم المتوفى .-**شقيقة أم المتوفى من أمها فقط -*
*لذا فإن ابن الخالة الشقيقة أقوى قرابة للمتوفى من بقية أفراد المسألة . ويترتب على ذلك أن ابن الخالة الشقيقة أولى بالمال من الآخرين .*
*ـ توزيع التركة  :* 
*ابن الخالة الشقيقة :**له المال كله .**لقوة قرابته للمتوفى .*
* ابن الخالة لأب :** لا شيء له .*
*ابن الخالة لأم :*  *لا شيء له .* 

*2 ـ تُوفيَ* *عن : عم**ة وخال* *.*
*الحل :* 
*يلاحظ أن أفراد المسألة من ذوي الأرحام ، وأن عددهم أكثر من فرد .فيرجح بينهما .*
*ـ الترجيح بينهما بطريقة أهل القرابة كالآتي :* 
*أولاً :** تحديد الطبقة- الجهة-*
*كلاهما من الطبقة الرابعة ، ومن الطائفة الأولى . يلاحظ اتحادهما في الجهة ، فلا مرجح بتحديد الجهة .*
*ثانيًا :** تحديد الدرجة  :*
*عمة* *،* * وخال* 
*1     * *،        * *   1* 
*يلاحظ اتحاد الدرجة .فلا مرجح بتحديد الدرجة .*
*ثالثًا :** تحديد صفة الإدلاء :* 
*العمة : تُدلي إلى : أب - وارث - .*
*الخال :  يُدْلي إلى : أم - وارثة - .* 
*كلاهما يُدلي لوارث ، ولكن أحدهما ينتسب إلى الأب والآخر ينتسب إلى الأم .* 
*فمن كان من جهة الأب فله : سهمان .* 
*ومن كان من جهة الأم فله : سهم .* 
*ـ توزيع التركة  :* 
*العمة : ثلثا التركة . لأنها تتصل بالمتوفى عن طريق الأب*
*الخال : ثلث التركة. لأنه يتصل بالمتوفى عن طريق الأم .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

**تلخيص طريقة أهل القرابة*
**قسم أصحاب هذه الطريقة ذوي الأرحام  لأربع طبقات - أو أربع جهات** - :* *الطبقة الأولى* *الفروع* *ثم** طبقة* *الأصول* *ثم** طبقة** فروع الأبوين* *ثم** طبقة* *فروع الأجداد والجدات** .* *وكل طبقة مقدمة على التي تليها** .* *فهذه الطبقات مرتبة قياسًا على جهات العصبة** .* *ومعنى هذا على مذهب أهل القرابة ، أن كل طبقة من هذه الطبقات تحجب مَنْ بعدها** .* *فتورث هذه الطبقات كالآتي :* 
****إذا وجد واحد* *فقط   من أفراد هذه الطبقات وليس معه وارث من أصحاب الفروض أوأصحاب العصبات عدا   الزوجين كان المالُ كلُّهُ له بعد أحد الزوجينِ إن وجد .* 
*** *أما إذا كان* *عدد ذوي الأرحام أكثر من فرد** بنفس الشروط السابقة ، احتيج للترجيح بينهم ـ فيرجح بينهم كالآتي :* 
*ـ* *تحديد الطبقة- الجهة**- : مع مراعاة أن كل طبقة مقدَّمة على التي تليها .* *فإن اتحدوا في الطبقة ، فلا مُرَجِّح بها** .*

*ثم* * تحديد درجة قرابة ذوي الأرحام للمتوفى** .*
*إذا استووا في الدرجة ، فلا مرجح بها .* 
*ثم تحديد صفة الإدلاء :* 
*إذا اتحدت صفة الإدلاء ، اشترك الجميع في الميراث مع مراعاة التفاضل بين الذكر والأنثى .* 
*ـ تنفرد الطبقة الثانية والرابعة بالآتي :* 
*ـ إذاكان الجميع يدلون بوارث أو بذي رحم : فقد يكونون :* 
*أ* *ـ كلهم من جهة الأب .* *ب** ـ كلهم من جهة الأم .* 
*ج** ـ بعضهم من جهة الأب وبعضهم من جهة الأم .*
**** إذا كانوا كلهم من جهة الأب،أو كلهم من جهة الأم : يقسم الميراث بينهم* *كالآتي* *: * 
*إذا كانوا* *ذكورًا فقط** أو إذا كانوا* *إناثًا فقط** ، تقسم التركة بينهم بالسوية.*
*إذا كانوا* *ذكورًا* *و**إناثًا**:تقسم التركة بينهم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .*
** إذا كان* *بعضهم من جهة الأب* *و**بعضهم* *من جهة الأم* *: يقسم الميراث بينهم كالآتي :* 
*سهمان لجهة الأب**، مع مراعاة التفاضل بين الذكر والأنثى* 
*سهم لجهة الأم** مع مراعاة التفاضل بين الذكر والأنثى .*
*ـ تنفرد الطبقة الثالثة والرابعة بالآتي :* 
*ـ* *الترجيح بقوة القرابة** إذا اتحدوا فيما سبق من مرجحات حيث يُقَدَّم : من كان أصله لأبويه ،* *ثم** :من كان أصله لأب فقط ،**ثم** :من كان أصله لأم فقط .*
*ـ   فإن استووا في الجهة ، والدرجة ، والإدلاء ، وقوة القرابة ، كان  الميراث  بينهم جميعًا بالسوية مع مراعاة التفاضل بين الذكر والأنثى .*
*ملحوظة : * 
*الطبقة الرابعة مقسمة إلى 6 طوائف**   . كل طائفة مُقَدَّمة على التي تليها . وإذا وجد أكثر من واحد في الطائفة   الواحدة ، سلكنا في ذلك ما سلكناه في توريث الطبقة الواحدة .* 
*فتعتبر  الطائفة كأنها طبقة فيُقَدَّم الأقرب درجة ، فإذا استوت درجة القرابة ،  كان الترجيح بالإدلاء ، فإذا استوت صفة الإدلاء كان الترجيح بقوة القرابة ،  فيقدم أبناء الأشقاء على الذين يتصلون عن طريق الأب ، وكذلك من يتصلون عن  طريق الأب على من يتصلون عن طريق الأم .*
*أما  بالنسبة للأخوال والأعمام لأم وأولادهم ، فإذا استووا في الدرجة وفي  الإدلاء ؛ كان لجميع من يتصل عن طريق الأب سهمان يقسمان بينهم بالسوية إذا  كانوا جنسًا واحدًا ، ويقسمان بينهم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين إذا كانوا  ذكورًا وإناثًا . وكان لجميع من يتصل عن طريق الأم سهم واحد يقسم بينهم  بالسوية إذا كانوا ذكورًا فقط أو إناثًا فقط ، ويقسم بينهم للذكر مثل حظ  الأنثيين إذا كانوا ذكورًا وإناثًا .*
*مثال لتطبيق طريقة أهل القرابة :* 
*ـ تُوفيَ عن : بنت ابن بنت بنت ، و ابن ابن بنت بنت ، وعم لأم ، وابن أخت لأم ، وبنت عم .* 
*الحل* *:*
* يلاحظ أن أفراد المسألة كلهم من ذوي الأرحام ، وأن عددهم أكثر من فرد ، فيرجح بينهم .* 
*ـ الترجيح بينهم بطريقة " أهل القرابة " كالآتي :* 
*أولاً* *: تحديد الطبقة - الجهة - :* 
*بنت ابن بنت البنت : من الطبقة الأولى .* 
*ابن ابن بنت البنت : من الطبقة الأولى .* 
*العم لأم : من الطبقة الرابعة : من الطائفة الأولى .* 
*ابن الأخت لأم : من الطبقة الثالثة .* 
*بنت العم : من الطبقة الرابعة : من الطائفة الثانية .* 
*يلاحظ أن بعض ذوي الأرحام من الطبقة الأولى ، والبعض من الطبقة الثالثة ، والبعض من الطبقة الرابعة .* 
*فيقَدَّم من كان من الطبقة الأولى على من كان من سِوَاها .* 
*فبنت ابن بنت البنت* *و**  ابن ابن بنت البنت : أولى بالمال ، ولكن يرجح بينهما أيهما أولى به من الآخر لأنهما من طبقة واحدة . فلا مرجح بينهما بتحديد الجهة - الطبقة- .* 
*ثانيًا :** تحديد درجة قرابتهما للمتوفى :* 
* بنت ابن بنت البنت* *،* *ابن ابن بنت البنت* 
*يلاحظ* *اتحاد الدرجة** ، فلا مرجح بتحديد الدرجة .* 
*ثالثًا* *: تحديد صفة الإدلاء :* 
*بنت ابن بنت البنت :  تدلي إلى : ابن بنت بنت - غير وارث لأنه من ذوي الأرحام - .* 
*ابن ابن بنت البنت : يدلي إلى : ابن بنت بنت - غير وارث لأنه من ذوي الأرحام -.* 
*يلاحظ اتحادهما في صفة الإدلاء** ـ  فيقسم المال بينهما مع مراعاة التفاضل بين الذكر والأنثى :* 
*ـ توزيع التركة :* 
*بنت ابن بنت البنت:* *ثلث** التركة لأنها أنثى*
*ابن ابن بنت البنت :* *ثلثا** التركة لأنه ذكر .* 
*العم لأم             : لا شيء له . * 
*ابن الأخت لأم      : لا شيء له . * 
*بنت العم             : لا شيء لها . * 
*مثال لتطبيق الطرق الثلاث :*
*ـ تُوفيَ عن : بنت بنت ، ابن بنت بنت ، بنت بنت ابن .*
*الحل :* 
*يلاحظ أن أفراد المسألة كلهم من ذوي الأرحام . وأن عددَهُم أكثرُ من فرد . إذًا لابد من مُرجِّح لتحديد من له أولوية أخذ المال .* 
*وهناك ثلاث طرق للترجيح ، سبق عرضها بالتفصيل .* 
*وسبق بيان أن الطريقة الثالثة هي الأرجح . ولكننا في مقام تعليم ، فنعرض حل المسألة بالثلاث طرق .* 
*أولاً* *: الترجيح بطريقة أهل الرحم :* 
*على   طريقة أهل الرحم يتساوى الجميع في الميراث لا فرق بين درجة ودرجة ، ولا   ذكر وأنثى ، ولا أي ضابط للتفريق سوى أنهم جميعًا من ذوي الأرحام .* 
*فتقسم التركة كالآتي :* 
*نفترض أن التركة 3 أسهم :* 
*بنت البنت: سهم .*
*ابن بنت البنت: سهم.* 
*بنت بنت الابن: سهم.* 
*ثانيًا** : الترجيح بطريقة أهل التنزيل :* 
*أصحاب  هذه الطريقة يعتمدون على تنزيل ذي الرحم منزلة الوارث الذي يُدلي به إلى  المتوفى .فيأخذ ذو الرحم ما كان يأخذه من أدلى به لو كان موجودًا .وتطبيق  ذلك على أفراد هذه المسألة كالآتي :* 
*بنت البنت : تنزل منزلة : البنت  .*
*ابن بنت البنت : ينزل منزلة :* *بنت البنت  .*
*بنت بنت الابن : تنزل منزلة : بنت الابن  .*
*فكأن المتوفى ترك : بنت،وبنت بنت ، وبنت ابن .*
*فتأخذ البنت :النصف .
بنت البنت: لا شيء لها لأنها من ذوي الأرحام*
*وبنت الابن: السدس تكملة للثلثين .
* *ـ توزيع التركة  :* 
*نفترض أن التركة مقسمة إلى 4 أسهم : 
فتقسم هذه الأسهم على الورثة فرضًا وردًّا 
* ****بنت البنت : تنزل منزلة : البنت  . ،3 أسهم، الذي هو نصيب أصلها-البنت-.*
**ابن بنت البنت : ينزل منزلة بنت البنت ، لا شيء له*
**بنت بنت الابن : تنزل منزلة بنت الابن ،سهم واحد .
* *ثالثًا** : الترجيح بطريقة أهل القرابة :* 
*تعتمد هذه الطريقة على الترجيح بين ذوي الأرحام الموجودين ؛ بالجهة -أي بالطبقة - ؛* *ثم** بالدرجة ؛* *ثم** بالإدلاء ؛ ثم بقوة القرابة .فإن استووا اشتركوا ، وكان الميراث بينهم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .*
*إذًا للترجيح بين أفراد المسألة بطريقة أهل القرابة ـ نتبع الآتي :* 
*أولاً** : تحديد الطبقة -الجهة - :* 
*يلاحظ أن جميع أفراد المسألة من الطبقة الأولى . فلا مرجح بتحديد الجهة .* 
*ثانيًا* *: تحديد درجة القرابة للمتوفى :* 
*بنت  بنت ،ابن بنت  بنت، بنت بنت ابن .*
*يلاحظ أن بنت البنت أقرب درجة للمتوفى من باقي أفراد المسألة ، فتكون هي الأَوْلَى* *بالتركة .* 
*ـ توزيع التركة  : * 
*بنت البنت : ترث التركة كلها لقرب درجة قرابتها للمتوفى.*
*ابن بنت البنت : لا شيء له .*
*بنت بنت الابن : لا شيء لها .*
*================*** الفرق بين مذهب أهل التنزيل ومذهب* *أهل القرابة** :* 
*أ ـ مذهب* *أهل التنزيل* *، لا يرتبون الطبقات ، ولا يقدمون طبقة على أخرى . بينما* *أهل القرابة** يقدمون الطبقات بعضها على بعض قياسًا على العصبة بالنفس .* 
*ب ـ* *مذهب أهل التنزيل**: يعتمدون على تنزيل ذي الرحم منزلة الوارث الذي يُدلي به ، فيأخذ ذو الرحم ما كان يأخذه من أدلى به لو كان موجودًا .* 
*بينما نجد أن الاعتبار في* *مذهب أهل القرابة** هو قرب الدرجة ثم الإدلاء ثم قوة القرابة ، وأن للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، كما هو الحال بين العصبات* *. 
المواريث في الشريعة ... / ص : 190 / بتصرف .* 

** رجحان مذهب أهل القرابة :*
*والراجح مذهب* *" أهل القرابة* *" لاعتماده على الآثار المؤيدة بالقياس على العصبات، أما مذهب* *"* *أهل الرحم** "**  الذي يقوم على التسوية بين ذوي الأرحام كلهم ، لا فرق بين جهة وجهة ، ولا  درجة ودرجة ، ولا قرابة قوية وقرابة ضعيفة ، فيتعارض مع القاعدة الأساسية  في الميراث وهي الترجيح بقرب القرابة وقوتها .* 
*أما مذهب* *" أهل التنزيل** " فإن الآثار التي يستند إليها مُعَارَضَة بالآثار التي استند إليها  مذهب* *" أهل القرابة**  " والمؤيَّدَة بالقياس على العصبات ، ثم إنه يترتب على مذهب* *" أهل التنزيل " حرمان الإنسان من  الميراث لِوَصفٍ في غيره لا في نفسه ، فلا يرث من يدلي إلى الميت برقيق  أو غير مسلم .* *ا . هـ .* *الأحكام الأساسية ... زكريا البِرِّي / ص : 188 .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*ميراث ذوي الأرحام من جهتين**لا اعتبار لتعدد جهات القرابة في وارث من ذوي الأرحام ، إلا عند اختلاف الحيز  .*
** أي أنه إذا كان حيز القرابة واحدًا - من جهة الأم فقط أو من جهة الأب فقط -، فإن ذا القرابتين يرث بجهة واحدة فقط* 
*وصورتها :* 
*ـ تُوفيَ عن : بنت بنت بنت التي هي بنت ابن بنت ، وابن بنت بنت .*
*الحل :* 
*الميراث يكون بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، ولا اعتبار لتعدد قرابة الأولى لاتحاد الحيز .* 
** وإن اختلف الحيز بأن كانت إحدى القرابتين من جهة الأب ، والأخرى من جهة الأم ، فإن ذا القرابتين يرث بالجهتين معًا .* 
*وصورتها :* 
*ـ تُوفيَ عن : ابن عمة شقيقة هو ابن خال شقيق ، وبنت خال شقيق .* 
*الحل :* 
*يأخذ الأول ثلثي التركة باعتبار قرابة الأب ، ويشارك بنت الخال الشقيق في الثلث للذكر ضعف الأنثى باعتباره من قرابة الأم .* 
*المواريث في الشريعة الإسلامية / ص : 207** .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثلاثون * 
*تيسير علم المواريث*
*التخارج

**◀التخارج :**هو أن يتصالح الورثة على إخراج بعضهم من الميراث ، وترك حصته في التركة مقابل شىء يأخذه من التركة أو غيرها** .**الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 223 .
*
-*وهذا يعني : أن يخرج أحد الورثة من التركة ، أو من بعضها ، مقابل مالٍ يأخذه إما من التركة ، أو* *من غيرها ، من جميع الورثة ، أو من بعضهم .*التخارج بين الورثة أحكامه وصوره في الفقه الإسلامي – ناصر بن محمد الغامدي

 *◀حكم التخارج :التّخارج جائز بشرط التّراضي  وأهلية المتخارجين،  والأصل في جوازه ما روي أنّ عبد الرّحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه طلّق امرأته  تماضر بنت الأصبغ الكلبيّة في مرض موته ، ثمّ مات وهي في العدّة ، فورّثها  عثمان رضي الله تعالى عنه مع ثلاث نسوة أخر ، فصالحوها عن ربع ثُمُنها على ثلاثة وثمانين ألفًا . قيل من الدّنانير ، وقيل من الدّراهم . الموسوعة الفقهية.*
*◀**قال في سكب الأنهر:**  وأصله ما روي أن عبد الرحمن بن عوف -رضي الله عنه- طلق  في مرض موته إحدى  نسائه الأربع, ثم مات وهي في العدة, فورثها عثمان -رضي  الله تعالى عنه-  ربع الثمن، فصالحوها عنه على ثلاثة وثمانين ألفا من  الدراهم, وفي رواية من  الدنانير, وفي رواية ثمانين ألفا. وكان ذلك بمحضر من  الصحابة من غير  نكير. ا. هـ. الجزء الخامس من رد المحتار على الدر  المختار, ابن عابدين, صفحة"518".الملتقى الفقهي .
*



*◀"-إنَّ عثمانَ ورَّثَ تماضرَ بنتَ الأصبغِ الكلبيَّةِ من عبدِ الرَّحمنِ بنِ عوفٍ و كان طلَّقها في مرضِ موتِه فبتَّها"*
*الراوي** :* *طلحة بن عبدالله بن عوف**-**المحدث** :* *الألباني**-**المصدر** :* *إرواء الغليل**-**الصفحة أو الرقم**: 1721 -* *خلاصة حكم المحدث** :* *صحيح.
*
*قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ يَتَخَارَجُ الشَّرِيكَانِ وَأَهْلُ الْمِيرَاثِ" ذكره البخاري معلقًا ،وَصَلَهُ ابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  بِمَعْنَاهُ -فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري-كتاب الحوالة -*

*فالتخارج  هو نوع من التبايع بين الشركاء والورثة يتسامح فيه عن الجهالة وعن عدم  القبض في حين لا يتسامح بمثل هذا في البيع فيما بين غيرهم .*
*فالصلح- التخارج- يقوم على المعروف والخير والتنازل على عكس بقية العقود المالية ، أو غيرها التي تقوم على أساس المساومة والحقوق المتقابلة* 

*◀**من يملك التّخارج** التّخارج عقد صلح، وهو في أغلب أحواله يعتبر من  عقود المعاوضات، ولذلك يشترط فيمن يملك التّخارج أهليّة التّعاقد، وذلك بأن  يكون عاقلاً غير محجور عليه، فلا يصحّ التّخارج من الصّبيّ الّذي لا  يميّز، ولا من المجنون وأشباهه‏.‏  
ويشترط أن يكون ذا إرادة، لأنّ التّخارج مبناه على الرّضا‏.‏‏  
ويشترط فيمن يملك التّخارج كذلك أن يكون مالكًا لما  يتصرّف فيه‏.‏ 
*
*وقد يكون ملك التّصرّف بالوكالة، وحينئذ يجب أن يقتصر  التّصرّف على المأذون به للوكيل‏.‏‏ وقد يكون ملك  التّصرّف كذلك بالولاية الشّرعيّة  كالوليّ والوصيّ، وحينئذ يجب أن يقتصر  تصرّفهما على ما فيه الحظّ للمولّى  عليه‏.‏ فقد نقل ابن فرحون عن مفيد  الحكّام في الأب يصالح عن ابنته البكر  ببعض حقّها من ميراث أو غير ذلك،  وحقّها بيّن لا خصام فيه، أنّ صلحه غير  جائز، إذ لا نظر فيه، أي لا مصلحة،  وترجع الابنة ببقيّته على من هو  عليه‏.‏ وينظر تفصيل ذلك في‏:‏ ‏(‏وصاية،  ولاية‏)‏‏.‏* 
*◀**شروط صحّة التّخارج*

*هناك شروط متفق عليها ، وشروط مختلف فيها قابلة للنقاش ، فمن الشروط المتفق عليها ما يأتي :*
*◀الشرط الأول** : أن يكون المتخارجان مكلفين لهما أهلية** الأداء .*
*◀الشرط الثاني** : أن يكون المال المتخارج منه مملوكًا لهما ، أو أن يكون لهما ولاية شرعية أو قضائية ، أو عقدية 
**◀الشرط الثالث** : أن يكون المتخارج منه مما يصح الاعتياض عنه ، أما إذا كان لا يصح الاعتياض عنه فلا يصح التخارج عليه ، ولا الصلح عنه.*
*وفي الأشباه: " لا يجوز الاعتياض عن الحقوق المجردة كحق الشفعة، على هذا لا يجوز الاعتياض عن الوظائف بالأوقاف "*  

*وأما الشروط المختلف فيها فهي :*
*~الشرط الأول** : أن يكون محل التخارج معلومًا هذا عند المالكية والشافعية ، وذلك لأنه بمثابة البيع وإن كان في صورة الصلح وبيع المجهول لا يجوز .    * 
*وأما الحنابلة فقالوا : يصح الصلح عن المجهول  سواء كان عينًا ، أو دينًا إذا كان مما لا سبيل إلى معرفته ، فأما ما يمكن  معرفته أو الذي هو عليه كتركة موجودة فلا يصح الصلح عليه مع الجهل ، لأنه  إنما أحيل مع الجهل للحاجة إليه لإبراء الذمم وإزالة الخصام ، قال أحمد في  الرجل يصالح على الشيء ، فإن علم أنه أكثر منه لم يجز إلاّ أن يوقفَه عليه  إلاّ أن يكون مجهولاً لا يدري ما هو ؟ ونقل عنه عبدالله إذ اختلط قفيز حنطة  بقفيز شعير وطحنا ، فإن عرف قيمة دقيق الحنطة ودقيق الشعير بيع هذا وأعطى  كل واحد منهما قيمة ماله إلاّ أن يصطلحا على شيء ويتحالاّ* 
* المغني لابن قدامه ط . الرياض الحديثة ( 4/542 ـ 544 - هنا -*
‏* ودليل الصّلح عن المجهول عند  تعذّر العلم به‏:‏
* «أنّ النّبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لرجلين اختصما في  مواريث درست‏:‏ اقتسما وتوخّيا الحقّ ثمّ استهما ثمّ تحالاّ»‏.‏** رواه أحمد وأبو داود - ص 369 .* حسن.إرواء الغليل للألباني - هنا .
*
** " اذهبا و توَخيا ثم استهما ، ثم اقْتَسِما ، ثم لِيُحَلِّلْ كلُّ واحدٍ منكما صاحبَه"الراوي :                   أم سلمة هند بنت أبي أمية -  المحدث :                       الألباني -       المصدر :                       صحيح الجامع-الدرر-
**الحديث دليلٌ على جواز الصلح في المواريث ؛ فإنَّ النبي* *أقر الرجلين على قول كلٍّ منهما :* *حقِّي لصاحبي ، وأمرهما أن يرجعا ، فيصطلحا فيما بينهما ، ويقتسما ، ويتوخيا الحق والعدل ، ويحلِل كلُّ* *واحدٍ منهما صاحبه.*
* *ما  روي أنّ عبد الرّحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه طلّق امرأته تماضر بنت الأصبغ   الكلبيّة في مرض موته ، ثمّ مات وهي في العدّة ، فورّثها عثمان رضي الله   تعالى عنه مع ثلاث نسوة أخر ، فصالحوها عن ربع ثُمُنها على ثلاثة وثمانين ألفًا . قيل من الدّنانير ، وقيل من الدّراهم . الموسوعة الفقهية.*


*~ الشرط الثاني: التقابض في المجلس إذا كان التخارج بالنقود من الطرفين كالتخارج  عن أحد النقدين بالآخر ، وكذا فيما إذا اتفق محل التخارج من الطرفين  طعامًا ، أو تتوافر فيه علة الربا فإن جمهور الفقهاء اشترطوا التقابض في  المجلس من حيث المبدأ وإن اختلفوا في التفاصيل وقد عللوا هذا الاشتراط بأن  الصلح حينئذ بيع وصرف فيجب توافر شروطه فيه ، ولكن الذي يرد على ذلك  أنه لو كان حينئذ بيعًا وصرفًا لاشترط التماثل أيضًا مع أنه لا يشترط  التماثل عندهم كما يقول لو كان على رجل ألف درهم ، فصالح عليه فخرج  بخمسمائة درهم فهذا جائز عند الحنفية ، والمالكية ،والشافعية .البحر   الرايق ( 7/259 ) ، ومواهب الجليل ( 5/82 ) ، وروضة الطالبين (   195ـ196)،ونهاية المحتاج(4/374) ، والمغني لابن قدامة ( 4/535 ) هنا-*
*  الموسوع**ة الفقهية . * 

*~ الشرط الثالث**: توافر شروط بيع الدَّين عند التخارج من الديون،هذا ما اشترطه جماعة من الفقهاء.*
*إذا كان بعض التركة دَينًا على الغير :* 
*إذا كان بعض التركة التي حصل فيها التخارج دينًا على الناس ، وصالح الورثةُ أحدهم على أن* *يخرجوه من الدين ، ويكون لهم عند حصوله ، فحكم التخارج في هذه الصورة مختلف فيه بين أهل العلم.
**فمن شروطه: أن  يكون المدين مقرًا بالدين مليئًا أو عليه بيِّنة  لا كلفة في إقامتها، وذلك  لانتفاء الضرر الناشئ عن عدم قدرة صاحب الحق على تسلم حقه منه.*
* والبعض قال لا نرى لذلك وجهًا لأنه حينئذٍ ليس بيعًا للدَّيْن،وإنما هو صلح وإبراء وإسقاط، فالصلح عن الدين نوعان:صلح إسقاط وإبراء وحطيطة،وصلح معاوضة .هنا.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الحادي والثلاثون * 
*تيسير علم المواريث*
*تابع التخارج*
*صور التّخارج*
*للتخارج حسب الاستقراء خمسُ صورٍ*،* ولكلِّ صورةٍ منها طريقة في قسمةِ مسائِلِها ، على** النحو التالي:*
*◀**الصورة الأولى :* 
*أن يُخرِجَ وارثٌ أحدَ الورثةِ عن نصيبه كلِّه في مقابل شيءٍ يأخذه من غير التركة ؛ فهنا يحلُّ الوارث المُخارِج محلَّ الوارثِ المُخَارَجِ في نصيبه من التركة ، وتضم سهام المُخارِج إلى سهام المُخَارَجِ.* 
*ولقسمة مسائل هذه الصورة ؛ نتبع الخطوات التالية :* 
*أولًا:نقسم المسألة قسمةً عاديةً بين الورثة جميعًا بما فيهم الوارث المُخْرَج؛ لمعرفة عدد سهامه في المسألة .* 
*ثانيًا:إذا عرفنا سهام الوارث المُخرَج من المسألة ، أعطيناها الوارث الذي خارجَه؛ فهي له ، وتنتهي المسألة .* 
*مثال هذه الصورة :* 
*لو هلكت امرأةٌ عن : زوجٍ ، وبنتٍ ، وأم، وعم شقيقٍ ، فخَارجَ الزوجُ العمَّ الشقيق ليَخْرُج من التركة ، مقابل مبلغٍ دفعه له من ماله الخاص ، فكيف تقسم المسألة ؟ . 
الحل: توزيع التركة قبل التخارج لنحدد نصيب الخارج منها:
**الزوج : الربع فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة،* *لقوله تعالى "فَإِن  كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ" النساء12.
البنت: النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها ،**لقوله تعالى  "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ" النساء 11.*
*الأم : السدس* *فرضًا ،لقوله تعالى* "*وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ" النساء 11.
العم الشقيق :الباقي تعصيبًا ، عصبة بالنفس .* *لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ".
*
**يعطي الزوجُ العمَّ الشقيقَ المبلغَ الذي تصالحا عليه ، ويأخذ  الزوجُ نصيبَ العمِّ الشقيقِ في التركةِ*
**توزع التركة بعد التخارج كالآتي:* 
*البنت: النصف فرضًا* 
*الأم : السدس فرضًا * 
*الزوج : الربع فرضًا و* *الباقي
*ولمزيد تفاصيل نجعل التوزيع في صورة أسهم كالآتي:
فروض المسألة :ربع، نصف ، سدس،الباقي 
نجعل أصل المسألة 12  سهم ليناسب جميع مقامات النسب:* 
*الزوج : الربع : ثلاثة أسهم* 
*البنت: النصف :ستة أسهم*
*الأم : السدس : سهم واحد 
**نصيب العم العاصب الباقي: 12- 11 تساوي واحد سهم 
**توزيع الأسهم بعد التخارج كالآتي :*
*البنت: النصف فرضًا :**ستة أسهم
الأم : السدس فرضًا :* *2  سهم 
الزوج : الربع فرضًا و الباقي:**ثلاثة أسهم و* *واحد سهم : أربعة  أسهم
* *٢٠٨  مجلة جامعة أم القرى لعلوم الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية ،ع (٤٥)، ذو القعدة ١٤٢٩هـ .بتصرف.
*
* *تُوفيَ* *عن** : أخت شقيقة ، وأخت لأب ، وأخوين لأم .
**اتفقت الأخت الشقيقة مع الأخت لأب على أن تدفع لها من مالها الخاص مبلغً**ا* *معينً**ا** ، نظير تنازل الأخت لأب عن نصيبها في التركة  للأخت الشقيقة
* *الحل :* 
*ـ الحجب  :* 
*" الأخت لأب " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " النصف " إلى " السدس " لوجود " الأخت الشقيقة " .*  *الورثة وتوزيع التركة قبل التخارج لنحدد نصيب الخارج:  
**الأخت الشقيقة:النصف فرضًا
الأخت لأب   :السدس* *فرضًا،تكملة للثلثين* 
*الأخوان لأم   :الثلث* *فرضًا لتعددهما* *يقسم بينهما بالسوية* 
**تُعْطِي الأخت الشقيقة الأخت لأب المبل**غ الذي تصالحا عليه ، وتأخذ الأخت الشقيقة نصيب الأخت لأب في التركة*
**توزع التركة بعد التخارج كالآتي: 
**الأخت الشقيقة:النصف و* *السدس أي ثلثي التركة فرضًا*
*الأخوان لأم   :ثلث التركة فرضًا*
**ولمزيد تفاصيل نجعل التوزيع في صورة أسهم كالآتي:
فروض المسألة :**نصف،سدس،ثلث.
**نجعل أصل المسألة ستة  أسهم ليناسب جميع مقامات النسب:
**النصف* : 3 أسهم 
*السدس : 1 سهم 
**الثلث :2 سهم 
توزيع الأسهم بعد التخارج كالآتي :*
*الأخت الشقيقة:**3 أسهم  و**1 سهم
**الأخوان لأم   :2* *سهم*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*◀* *الصورة الثانية :
**وهي أكثر صور التخارج شيوعًا : أن يخرج أحد الورثة عن نصيبه من التركة لبقية الورثة ، في** مقابل شيءٍ معلومٍ يأخذُهُ منَ التركةِ نفسِهَا ؛ كدارٍ أو أرضٍ أو مبلغٍ من المال ؛ فهنا نقسم حصة الخارج على** بقية الورثة بنسبة أنصبائهم* 
*ولقسمة مسائل هذه الصورة ؛ نتبع الخطوات التالية* *:* 
*أولًا: نقسم التركة قسمةً عاديةً على جميع الورثة بما فيهم الوارث المُخرج ؛ لمعرفة عدد سهامه في* *المسألة .* 
*ثانيًا: إذا عرفنا سهام الوارث المُخرجِ ، فنستبعدها نظير ما حصل عليه من التركة .* 
*ثالثًا: نرجع أصل المسألة إلى حاصل مجموع سهام الورثة بعد استبعاد سهام الوارث المُخرجِ .* 
*رابعًا: نخرج جزء سهم المسألة ؛ عن طريق قسمة المبلغ الذي خلَّفه الميت ،  دون ما أخذه الخارج*
خامسًا:* نضرب جزء السهم في سهام كلِّ وارثٍ من البقية ليخرج نصيبه من التركة المتبقية .* 
*♦ مثال هذه الصورة :* 
*لو هلك هالك عن : زوجةٍ ، وبنتٍ ، وعم شقيقٍ ، وترك مائةً وعشرين ألف ريالٍ ، وقطعةَ أرضٍ ،**فخرج العم الشقيق من نصيبه في المبلغ المذكور ؛ على أن يأخذ قطعة الأرض وحده ، فكيف تقسم التركة على** الورثة المذكورين ؟ .* 
*الجواب على النحو التالي :* 
*أولًا: نقسم التركة قسمةً عاديةً على جميع الورثة بما فيهم الوارث المُخرج ؛ لمعرفة عدد سهامه في* *المسألة .* 
**الزوجة**  الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* *لقوله تعالى**"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ* *فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**.."* *النساء** 12*
**البنت**:* *النصف** فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها ،**لقوله تعالى* *"**وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ**"* *النساء 11**.*
****العم* *الشقيق** :الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس**-* *بعد أصحاب الفروض* *.**لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *"* *أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ** "*
*نحسب أسهم الورثة :* 
*الفروض : الثمن ،النصف ، الباقي للعصبة. أصل المسألة  8* 
*الزوجة :الثمن: سهم واحد* 
*البنت :النصف :أربعة أسهم* 
*العم* *الشقيق: الباقي: ثلاثة أسهم
**ثانيًا: إذا عرفنا سهام الوارث المُخْرَجِ ، فنستبعدها نظير ما حصل عليه من التركة . * 
*فخرج* *العم** الشقيق** من نصيبه في المبلغ المذكور ؛ على أن يأخذ قطعة الأرض وحده**.**فتُ**س**ْ**ق**َ**ط سهام ذلك الذي خرج من مجموع الأسهم .*
*ثالثًا: نرجع أصل المسألة إلى حاصل مجموع سهام الورثة بعد استبعاد سهام الوارث المُخرجِ .  
فيعتبر مجموع سهام الورثة الباقين ، أصلا**ً** للمسألة ، فيقَسَّم المتبقي من التركة على هذا المجموع*
**الأصل الجديد للمسألة بعد خروج العم الشقيق هو مجموع سهام باقي الورثة وهو خمسة أسهم .*
*تقسم المائة والعشرين ألف ريال** على باقي الورثة ،بنسبة أنصبائهم كالآتي:*
*الزوجة : سهم واحد ،البنت : أربعة أسهم .*
*تقسم ال**مائة وعشرين ألف ريال عليهما* *بنسبة أنصبائهما كالآتي :* 
*قيمة السهم : مائة وعشرين ألف على خمسة ؛الذي هو أصل المسألة** ؛ يساوي :  * *24000* *  ريال.*
*نصيب الزوجة =* *24000* × 1   = *24000**   ريال.*
*نصيب البنت   =  * *24000* ×* 4   =    96000**     ريال .
العم الشقيق خرج مقابل أخذ الأرض. 
*♦*مثال آخر :*
*تُوفيت عن : زوج ، وأم ، وأخت شقيقة ، وأخت لأب ، وأخت لأم . وتركت 160 فدان ، ومبلغ  8500 جنيه .*
*وقد تخارجت الأخت لأب من التركة لبقية الورثة مقابل المبلغ النقدي .
* *الحل :* 
*ـ الحجب  :* 
*" الأم " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس "  لتعدد الإخوة .*
*" الأخت لأب " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " النصف " إلى " السدس " لوجود " الأخت الشقيقة " .* 
*أولًا**:**نقسم التركة قسمةً عاديةً على جميع الورثة بما فيهم الوارث المُخْرَج ؛ لمعرفة عدد سهامه في المسألة** .* 
****الزوج** :النصف فرضًا* *لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة**
**لقوله تعالى** "* *وَلَكُمْ* *نِصْفُ** مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ**"**سورة النساء آية : 12*.
*** *الأم**:**السدس فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة** ،لقوله تعالى**"* *فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ* *فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ" النساء 11.*
**الأخت شقيقة** : النصف* *فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها ،لقوله تعالى"**إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ* *فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ"* *ا**لنساء176**.*
** ال**أخت لأب: السدس** فرضًا ، تكملة للثلثين* *،**لإجماع العلماء كما حكاه غير واحد ، وقياسها على** "* *بنت الابن**"* *مع* *"* *بنت الصلب**"**للحديث** "**للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت**"*
*الأخت لأم** :السدس فرضًا لقوله تعالى* *"وَإِنْ كَانَ* *رَجُلٌ**يُورَثُ** كَلالَة**ً** أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ**"**.*
*ثانيًا* *نستخرج سهام كل وارث* *فإذا عرفنا سهام الوارث* *المُخْرَجِ** ، فنستبعدها نظير ما حصل عليه من التركة** .*
*فروض الورثة : النصف، السدس، النصف ، السدس ،**السدس**.أصل المسألة الذي يقبل القسمة على مقامات هذه النسب هو ستة.*
*الزوج : النصف: ثلاثة أسهم* 
*الأم: السدس : سهم واحد .*
*الأخت الشقيقة : النصف: ثلاثة أسهم.*
*الأخت لأب**: السدس : سهم* *واحد** .*
*أخت لأم** : السدس : سهم واحد .*
*مجموع الأسهم :تسعة أسهم،يلاحظ أن المسألة عالت . فيلغَى الأصلُ ستة ويعتمد مجموع الأسهم كأصل جديد للمسألة فيصبح أصل المسألة تسعة.*
*ثالثًا**:* *نرجع أصل المسألة إلى حاصل مجموع سهام الورثة بعد استبعاد سهام الوارث المُخرجِ** .*
*تخارجت* *الأخت لأب** من التركة لبقية الورثة مقابل المبلغ النقدي**،فنخرج سهمها من إجمالي أسهم التركة، وتوزع باقي الأسهم ،ثمانية أسهم ،على باقي الورثة بنسبة أنصبائهم .*
*رابعًا**:* *نخرج جزء سهم المسألة ؛ عن طريق قسمة المبلغ أو غيره الذي خلَّفه الميت ، دون ما أخذه الخارج*
*قيمة السهم : مائة وستون  على  ثمانية تساوي : عشرون فدانًا*
*فنصيب باقي الورثة دون المتخارج من* *160** فدان كالآتي* 
*نصيب ال**زوج :* *عشرون في ثلاثة أسهم تساوي  ستون فدانًا*
*نصيب ال**أم** : عشرون في واحد سهم تساوي عشرون فدانًا*
*نصيب ال**أخت شقيقة**: عشرون في ثلاثة أسهم تساوي  ستون فدانًا.*
*نصيب* *الأخت لأم** : عشرون في واحد سهم تساوي  عشرون فدانًا.*
*نصيب* *الأخت لأب المتخارجة* *8500**جنيه** وهو ما تخارجت عليه بالتراضي.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*◀* *الصورة الثالثة :*
*أن يَخْرُج أحدُ الورثة عن نصيبه لبقية الورثة ، في مقابل مالٍ يدفعه له الورثة جميعًا من غير التركة- من مالهم الخاص-؛ بنسبة أنصبائهم في ميراثهم ، فهذه تحلُّ قريبًا مِما في الصورة الثانية . 
ولقسمة مسائل هذه الصورة ؛ نتبع الخطوات التالية : 
أولًا:نقسم المسألة على جميع الورثة بما فيهم المُخْرَج ؛ لمعرفة سهامه. 
ثانيًا:إذا عرفنا سهام الوارث المُخرج ، فنطرحها من أصل المسألة . 
ثالثًا: نرجِع أصل المسألة إلى مجموع الباقي ، ومنه تصح المسألة . 
مثال الصورة الثالثة : 
لو هلك هالك عن : زوجةٍ ، وبنتٍ ، وأخٍ لأبٍ ، فخرج الأخ لأبٍ من التركة مقابل مالٍ يدفعه البقيةُ إليه بنسبة أنصبائهم.*
* الحل
أولًا:نقسم المسألة على جميع الورثة بما فيهم المُخْرَج ؛ لمعرفة سهامه.
*الزوجة: الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء12
*البنت: النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها ،لقوله تعالى "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَاالنِّصْفُ"النساء 11.
*الأخ لأب:الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ"
أسهم كل وارث :الفروض: الثمن ، النصف ،الباقي
أصل المسألة الذي يقبل القسمة على مقامات نسب الفروض 8.
*الزوجة : الثمن :سهم واحد .
*البنت: النصف : أربعة أسهم .
*الأخ لأب:الباقي : ثلاثة أسهم .
ثانيًا:إذا عرفنا سهام الوارث المُخرج ، فنطرحها من أصل المسألة
فتُسْقَط سهام ذلك الذي خرج من مجموع الأسهم.أي نسقط الثلاثة أسهم الخاصة بالأخ لأب..
ثالثًا: نرجِع أصل المسألة إلى مجموع الباقي ، ومنه تصح المسألة
*الأصل الجديد للمسألة بعد خروج الأخ لأب هو مجموع سهام باقي الورثة وهو خمسة أسهم موزعة على باقي الورثة كالآتي:
الزوجة : سهم واحد .البنت: أربعة أسهم .
توزع التركة عليهما بنفس النسب ، فلو كانت التركة عشرون ألف جنيه .
قيمة السهم : عشرون ألف على خمسة أسهم يساوي أربعة آلاف  جنيه .
نصيب الزوجة :* *أربعة آلاف في سهم واحد يساوي* *أربعة آلاف جنيه.
نصيب البنت:* *أربعة آلاف في أربعة أسهم يساوي ستة عشر ألف جنيه.*
*◀* *الصورة* *الرابعة : * 
*أن يخرج أحد الورثة عن نصيبه لبقية الورثة أو لبعضهم ، في مقابل مالٍ يدفعونه له بالتساوي من** غير التركة-من مالهم الخاص ؛ ففي هذه الحالة* *يوزع عليهم نصيب الخارج بنسبة ما دفعه كل منهم .عملاً بقاعدة : الغُرم بالْغُنْم .**  نتبع الخطوات التالية* *:* 
*١- نعمل مسألة لجميع الورثة بما فيهم الوارث المُخرج ، ونقسمها حتى تنتهي ، ونصحح ما يحتاج* *فيها إلى تصحيح.* 
*٢- نعمل مسألةً أخرى لمن دفع المال للوارث المُخْرَج من الورثةِ ، ويكون أصلُها من عدد الرؤوس التي دفعت المال ،**ولكلِّ واحدٍ من الورثة فيها سهم .* 
*٣- نقارن بين أصل المسألة الثانية ، وبين نصيب الوارث المُخرج في المسألة الأولى بالنسب* *الأربع* *- 6،8،12،24.*
*ومن أمثلة هذه الصورة ما يلي : المثال الأول :* 
*لو هلكت امرأة عن : زوجٍ ، وأم ، وأخوين شقيقين ، ثمَّ خرج الزوج من التركة في مقابل مبلغٍ* *دفعه إليه بقية الورثة بالتساوي .
الحل
 نصيب باقي الورثة في المسألة هو على النحو التالي :* 
*- المسألة الأولى : الإرث -   المسألة الثانية  التصالح  :  * *سهام الخارج تقسم على مسألة الورثة بالتساوي .*
*الإرث:
***الزوج : النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ. "سورة النساء / آية :12 .**
**الأم : السدس فرضًا ،*لتعدد إخوة المتوفى لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ ".النساء 11 .
*الأخوان الشقيقان :* *الباقي تعصيبًا ، عصبة بالنفس .* *لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ".
**أسهم الورثة :* 
*الفروض :* *النصف، السدس ، الباقي .
أصل المسألة ستة . أسهم كل وارث: 
الزوج : النصف: ثلاثة أسهم .
الأم السدس: سهم واحد * 
*الأخوان الشقيقان :* *الباقي: سهمان  لكل أخ سهم.*
*  =المسألة الثانية  التصالح:* 
**الزوج : خرج نظير مال 
نوزع أسهم الزوج الثلاثة بالسوية على الورثة الثلاثة ،فيأخذ كل وارث سهم واحد بالإضافة لأسهمه الأصلية* 
*الأم :سهمان  ؛أخ شقيق : سهمان ؛**أخ شقيق : سهمان.
*مثال آخر
** تُوفيَ عن : أختٍ شقيقةٍ ، وأختٍ لأبٍ ، وأخٍ لأمٍّ ، وعمٍّ . وقيمة التركة 4200 جنيه ، تخارجت الأختُ لأبٍ من التركة نظير مبلغ 700 جنيه .**اشترك الورثة في المبلغ من مالهم الخاص بالسوية.
الحل
**الإرث:
***الأخت شقيقة** : النصف* *فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها ،لقوله تعالى"**إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ* *فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ"* *ا**لنساء176**.
*** ال**أخت لأب: السدس** فرضًا ، تكملة للثلثين* *،**لإجماع العلماء كما حكاه غير واحد ، وقياسها على** "* *بنت الابن**"* *مع* *"* *بنت الصلب**"**للحديث** "**للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت**".
***الأخ لأم** :السدس فرضًا لقوله تعالى* *"وَإِنْ كَانَ* *رَجُلٌ* *يُورَثُ** كَلالَة**ً** أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ**"**.
***العم :* *الباقي تعصيبًا ، عصبة بالنفس .* *لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ".
**أسهم الورثة :* 
*الفروض :* *النصف، السدس ،**السدس ، الباقي .
**أصل المسألة ستة . أسهم كل وارث:
***الأخت شقيقة** : النصف: ثلاثة أسهم .
*** ال**أخت لأب: السدس: واحد سهم.*
**الأخ لأم** :السدس    * *: واحد سهم** .
*العم    :   * *الباقي        * *: واحد سهم .
قيمة السهم : أربعة آلاف ومئتين على ستة تساوي سبعمائة جنيه.
نصيب الأخت الشقيقة :**سبعمائة في* *ثلاثة أسهم تساوي ألفين ومائة جنيه 
نصيب* * الأخت لأب:**سبعمائة في* *واحد سهم تساوي* *سبعمائة جنيه
نصيب* *الأخ لأم :**سبعمائة في واحد سهم تساوي سبعمائة جنيه.
نصيب* *العم* *:**سبعمائة في واحد سهم تساوي سبعمائة جنيه.
**~تخارجت الأختُ لأبٍ من التركة نظير مبلغ 700 جنيه .*
*اشترك الورثة في المبلغ من مالهم الخاص بالسوية.
* *يقسم نصيب الأخت لأب- المتخارجة - على الورثة بالتساوي كالآتي :     * 
*ـ حصة كل وارث =   نصيب الأخت لأب المتخارجة ÷ عدد الورثة* 
*حصة كل وارث=     700     ÷   3    =     233.3                          جنيه .*
*إذًا إجمالي نصيب الأخت الشقيقة  =      2100  +   233.3    . * 
*إجمالي نصيب الأخ لأم            =       700   +   233.3    .*
*إجمالي نصيب العم                =     700   +   233.3    .

*مثال آخر 
**هلك هالك عن : زوجتينِ ، وبنتٍ ، وأبٍ ، وأمٍّ ، ثمَّ خرجت إحدى الزوجتين من التركة في* *مقابل مبلغٍ دفعه إليها بقية الورثة بالتساوي .
الحل
*  *الإرث:
الزوجتان : الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ؛يقسم بينهما بالسوية.**لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم" النساء12.
***البنت:**النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها ،لقوله تعالى "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَاالنِّصْفُ"النساء 11.
**** *الأم**:**السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .*لقوله تعالى "*وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ" النساء 11.
**** *الأب**:**السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى.**.*لقوله تعالى "*وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ" النساء 11.
**والباقي تعصيبًا ، عصبة بالنفس .* *لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ".*
*أسهم الورثة :* 
*الفروض :**الثمن ،* *النصف ،* *السدس* *،**السدس**،الباقي
**أصل المسألة أربعة وعشرون . أسهم كل وارث: 
**الزوجتان : الثمن : ثلاثة سهم
**البنت:**النصف : اثنا عشر سهم
**الأم**:**السدس :أربعة أسهم
**الأب**:**السدس والباقي :خمسة أسهم
**~ تخارجت إحدى الزوجتين * *من التركة في* *مقابل مبلغٍ دفعه إليها بقية الورثة بالتساوي.
**يقسم نصيب الزوجة - المتخارجة -سهم ونصف؛ على باقي الورثة بالتساوي.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*◀الصورة الخامسة : * 
*أن يَخْرُجَ أحدُ الورثةِ عن نصيبه لبقية الورثة أو بعضهم ، في مقابل مالٍ يدفعه له الورثة جميعًا من غير**التركة- من مالهم الخاص - ؛ بنسب مختلفة محددة ، وليست كنسب ميراثهم من التركة ؛ كما لو دفع أحد* *الورثة له الربع ، والثاني الخمس ، والثالث الثلث ، وهكذا ؛ ففي هذه الحالة يكون حلُّ المسألة عن طريق* *الخطوات التالية:
**1- نعمل مسألة لجميع الورثة بما فيهم الوارث المُخرج ، ونقسمها حتى تنتهي ، ونصحح ما يحتاج* *فيها إلى تصحيح* 
*٢- نعمل مسألةً أخرى للتخارج لمن دفع المال للوارث المُخْرَج منَ الورثةِ ، ونضع أمام كلِّ واحدٍ* *من الورثة النسبة المحددة التي دفعها إلى الوارث المُخرج ؛ كأنها أنصبة لهم من المسألة ، ونؤصل المسألة* *ونقسمها بالطرق المعروفة ؛ كأنها مسألة ميراثٍ . 
**يوزع عليهم نصيب الخارج بنسبة ما دفعه كل منهم .عملاً بقاعدة : الغُرم بالْغُنْم 
**ومن أمثلة هذه الصورة ما يلي : * 
*لو هلك هالك عن : زوجةٍ ، وجدة ، وأختٍ شقيقةٍ ، وأخوين لأب ، ثم تصالح الورثةُ على إخراج* *الزوجة بدفع مالٍ لها ، تدفع الجدة سدسه ، وتدفع الأخت الشقيقة ثلثه ، ويدفع كلُّ واحدٍ من الأخوين لأبٍ رُبْعَهُ .
الحل:
جميع الورثة:*
**الزوجة: الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى"** وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ" النساء12.*
**الجدة : السدس فرضًا ؛للإ**جماع القطعي.**قال ابن المنذر  أجمعوا على أن للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم.الإجماع :84.
***الأخت شقيقة** : النصف* *فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها ،لقوله تعالى"**إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ* *فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ"* *ا**لنساء176**.
***الأخوان لأب :* *الباقي تعصيبًا ، عصبة بالنفس .* *لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ".*
*أسهم الورثة : 
**الفروض :ربع ؛سدس؛ نصف ؛الباقي.
أصل المسألة :* * اثنا عشر.**أسهم كل وارث: 
**الزوجة: الربع : ثلاثة أسهم .
**الجدة : السدس : سهمان.
**الأخت شقيقة** : النصف : ستة أسهم .*
*الأخوان لأب : الباقي:سهم واحد.*
**تصالح الورثةُ على إخراج* *الزوجة بدفع مالٍ لها ، تدفع الجدة سدسه ، وتدفع الأخت الشقيقة ثلثه ، ويدفع كلُّ واحدٍ من الأخوين لأبٍ رُبْعَهُ .
تخرج الزوجة نظير المال ،وتوزع أسهم الزوجة على الورثة بنسبة ما دفعوه لها كالآتي:
**الجدة: سدس أسهم الزوجة المتخارجة بالإضافة لأسهم الجدة الأساسية .*
*الأخت الشقيقة : ثلث* *أسهم الزوجة المتخارجة بالإضافة لأسهم* *الأخت الشقيقة الأساسية .
**الأخوان لأبٍ :نصف* *أسهم الزوجة المتخارجة؛يقسم بيتهما بالسوية؛ بالإضافة لأسهم* *الأخوان لأبٍ الأساسية .
*مثال آخر:
* *تُوفيَ عن : أخت شقيقة ، وأخت لأب ، وأخوين لأم .والتركة 4200 جنيه .**اتفقت الأخت لأب مع الورثة على أن يدفعوا لها من مالهم الخاص مبلغ 700 جنيه نظير تنازلها عن نصيبها في التركة .  وقد اشترك الورثة في هذا المبلغ بالنسب الآتية :* 
*" الأخت الشقيقة " دفعت ما نسبته نصف المدفوع " للأخت لأب " ، ودفع كل " أخ "ربع المدفوع " للأخت لأب " .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ الحجب :* 
*" الأخت لأب " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " النصف " إلى " السدس " لوجود " الأخت الشقيقة " .
الورثة وتوزيع التركة
***الأخت شقيقة** : النصف* *فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها ،لقوله تعالى"**إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ* *فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ"* *ا**لنساء176**.
*** ال**أخت لأب: السدس** فرضًا ، تكملة للثلثين* *،**لإجماع العلماء كما حكاه غير واحد ، وقياسها على** "* *بنت الابن**"* *مع* *"* *بنت الصلب**"**للحديث** "**للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت**".
***الأخوان لأم : الثلث فرضًا لتعددهما .لقوله تعالى"**فَإِن كَانُوَاْ أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ"النساء 12.*
*أسهم الورثة : 
**الفروض :النصف؛ السدس ؛ الثلث .
أصل المسألة: ستة .* *أسهم كل وارث:
**الأخت شقيقة** : النصف: ثلاثة أسهم .
**ال**أخت لأب: السدس:**واحد سهم  . 
**الأخوان لأم : الثلث: سهمان .
قيمة السهم :* *أربعة آلاف ومئتين على* *ستة يساوي :سبعمائة جنيه 
ميراث* *الأخت شقيقة:**سبعمائة في* *ثلاثة أسهم يساوي:2100.
**ميراث* *ال**أخت لأب:**سبعمائة في* *واحد سهم يساوي 700
**ميراث* *الأخوين لأم:**سبعمائة في * *سهمان يساوي 1400.
**اتفقت الأخت لأب مع الورثة على أن يدفعوا لها من مالهم الخاص مبلغ 700 جنيه نظير تنازلها عن نصيبها في التركة .  وقد اشترك الورثة في هذا المبلغ بالنسب الآتية :* 
*" الأخت الشقيقة " دفعت ما نسبته نصف المدفوع " للأخت لأب " ، ودفع كل " أخ "ربع المدفوع " للأخت لأب " .
**تخرج الأخت لأب من التركة نظير المال الذي دفعوه لها  ،ويوزع نصيب* *الأخت لأب في التركة على الورثة بنسبة ما دفعوه لها كالآتي:
* *حصة الأخت الشقيقة    =    700      × 2/1      =    350                            جنيه .* 
*حصة الأخوين لأم           =    700      × 2/1       =    350                            جنيه .                                              * 
*ـ توزيع التركة النهائي  :* 
*·       * *إجمالي نصيب الأخت الشقيقة    =   2100   +  350   =   2450                   جنيه .* 
*·       * *إجمالي نصيب الأخوين لأم         =   1400   +  350   =   1750               جنيه .يقسم بينهما بالسوية*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثاني والثلاثون* *
تيسير علم المواريث* 
*الإرث بالتقدير والاحتياط*
*س  : ما هو الإرث بالتقدير والاحتياط ؟* 
*ج  :**ذكرنا فيما سبق أن من شروط الإرث أن يكون الوارث على قيد الحياة وقت وفاة المورِّث ، مع عدم وجود مانع من موانع الإرث .* 
 *وعلمنا كذلك أن من أسباب الإرث ، القرابة التي تعتمد على* *ثبوت النسب بين الأقرباء الذين يرث بعضهم بعضً**ا** . وأيضً**ا** علمنا أن نصيب الوارث يتغير في كثير من الحالات بسبب نوعه ، ذك**رًا** كان أم أنثى .*
*إلا أنه قد تعترضنا أمورٌ ليست على غرارِ ما سلفَ ، فقد نترددُ في وجودِ الوارثِ**منْ عدَمِهِ كما في " الحملِ " .* 
*وعلى  فرض وجوده ، لا ندري أذكر هو أم أنثى ؟!! وكذلك قد تعترضنا أمور تجعلنا  نشك في حياة الوارث عند موت المورِّث أحي هو أم ميت ، كما هو الحال في* *"* *المفقود والأسير* *" .**وقد يكون الوارث موجود**ًا** بالفعل إلا أننا نترددُ في نوعه : أذكر هو أم أنثى ، ذلك لظهور**علامات النوعين عليه ، كما هو الحال في* *"* *الخنثى** "*
*ولذلك سوف نفصل أحوال هؤلاء ، وكيفية توريثهم ، والذي أطلق عليه الفقهاء : " الإرث بالتقدير** والاحتياط** " ، ويشمل ميراث كل من :* 
*1 ـ  الحمل * *.**  2 ـ * *الخُنثى**.** 3 ـ * *المفقود والأسير.** 4 ـ* *ولد الزنا وولد اللعان . 5 ـ الغرقى والهدمى .* 

*أولا**ً**  : ميراث الحمل**من  المتعارف في الجاهلية ، أن أهل ذلك الزمان ، لا يورثون النساء ولا الصغار  الذين لا يحملون السلاح ، فلما جاء الإسلام وبزغت شمسه وسطع نوره كان الإرث  للإناث والذكور على السواء في الاستحقاق .* 
* ولم يقتصر الأمر على ذلك بل كانت العناية والرعاية لهذا الجنينِ  الذي لم تُعْلَم حياته ،وذلك بأن كفل له حظًا من الإرث بحيث إذا خرج إلى  هذه الحياة ما تعرض للضياع وتَحمُّل المشاق ، وعلى ذلك فهو أمير الركب ،  لأنه موصوف بالضعف .* *أحكام الميراث والوصايا ... / ص : 178/ بتصرف* 
*◀تعريف الحمل :* 
*هو ما في بطن الأم من ولد ، ذكر**ًا** كان أم أنثى .* 
** يشترط لميراث أي إنسان ،  تحقق حياة الوارث عند موت المورِّث ، وباعتبار أن " الحمل " وهو لا يزال  في بطن أمه مجهول الوصف والحال ، فإما أن يولد حيًّا أو ميتًّا ، وإما أن  يكون ذكرًا أو أنثى ، وإما أن يكون واحدًا أو متعددًا ، فلا يمكننا ـ  والحالة هذه ـ أن نقطع بأمره ، ولا أن نجزم بشيء إلا بعد الولادة . فإذا  وُلِدَ حيًّا اعتبرنا حياته قائمة من وقت وفاة المورث ، وإن وُلد ميتًا  اعتبرناه معدومًا من وقت وفاة المورث .* 
*وكما  يستحيل الجزم بحياة الجنين إلا بعد ولادته حيًّا ، فكذلك يستحيل الجزم  بكونه ذكرًا أو أنثى ، فهو مازال جنينًا غامض الحال والوصف . ومادام الجنين  غامض الوصف والحال ، فإن توزيع التركة بشكل نهائي يصبح أمرًا متعذرًا . ولكن  تواجهنا هناك أمور اضطرارية لمصلحة بعض الورثة ، توجب علينا قسمة أولية  يُحتاط فيها لمصلحة الحمل ما أمكن الاحتياط ، ثم نترك التقسيم النهائي إلى  ما بعد الولادة .** المواريث في الشريعة الإسلامية* *في ضوء الكتاب والسنة** / الصابوني .. / ص : 200 .*
*◀شروط إرث الحمل :* 
*1 ـ تحقق وجوده في بطن أمه وقت وفاة مُوَرِّثِهِ . 2 ـ أن يولد حيًّ**ا** ليكون أهلا**ً** للملك . ويتحقق ذلك ولو بالاستهلال فقط ، ثم يموت.*
*ويتحقق وجوده في بطن أمه وقت وفاة مُوَرِّثِهِ بولادة الحمل في مدة يغلب على الظن أنه كان موجود**ًا** في بطن أمه عند موت الموَرِّث .* *وهي ستة أشهر من موت المورِّث على الأقل** .**أما** أقصى مدة حمل  إذا لم توطأ بعد موت المورِّث : سنة.*
*ـ ذهب جمهور الفقهاء إلى أن أقل مدة للحمل " ستة أشهر " ، أخذًا من قوله تعالى "* *وَوَصَّيْنَا  الإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ إِحْسَانًا حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهًا  وَوَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهاً وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلاَثُونَ شَهْرًا**"* *سورة الأحقاف  آية : 15 .*
*وقوله تعالى " حَمَلَتْهُ أُمّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ  "**سورة لقمانآية : 14 .*
*فإذا ذهب للفصال ( الفطام ) عامان ، لم يبق للحمل إلا ستة أشهر .**المواريث في الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون / حامد شمروخ / ص : 217 .*
"*وأما* *مسألة " أطول مدة لحمل المرأة* " *من مسائل الخلاف بين علماء الشرع* *،* *وهي ضيقة الخلاف عند الأطباء** ،** وأضيق منها في قوانين الأحوال الشخصية في غالب العالم العربي*.
*أما عند علماء الشرع* *:* *فقد اختلفوا في أقصى مدة تمكثها المرأة وهي حامل إلى أقوال** :* *تسعة أشهر ، سنة ، سنتان ... لا حد لأكثر الحمل .* *الذي يمكن أن يقال في هذه المسألة**:* *إذا ثبت طبيًّا ، ثبوتًا أكيدًا لا شُبهة فيه ، أن الحمل لا يمكن أن يبقى كل هذه السنوات الطويلة ، فلا مفر من القول بذلك ،* *لأن الشرع لا يمكن أن يأتي بما يخالف الواقع أو الحس** .**
**والمسألة ليس فيها نص من القرآن أو السنة حتى نقول إن الدين تصادم مع العلم* *، وإنما هي اجتهادات لأهل العلم المرجع فيها إلى الوجود ؛ أي أن من قال بقول ما ، ذكر أنه قد وجد في الواقع ما يشهد له ويؤيده** .** ولهذا قال ابن رشد رحمه الله** :**
"**وهذه المسألة مرجوع فيها إلى  العادة ، والتجربة ، وقول ابن عبد الحكم ، والظاهرية : هو أقرب إلى المعتاد  ، والحُكم : إنما يجب أن يكون بالمعتاد ، لا بالنادر ولعله أن يكون  مستحيلاً"* *انتهى**.**بداية المجتهد"* *2/358**
**وقال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله** "**وهذه مسألة لا أصل لها إلا الاجتهاد ، والرد إلى ما عُرف من أمر النساء"* *انتهى* *الاستذكار" 7/170**.**ولمزيد تفصيل هنا* *الإسلام* *سؤال وجواب****

*◀دليل إرث الجنين :* 
*ـ  عن أبي هريرة ـ رض**ي** الله عنه ـ مرفوعًا  " إذا استهل المولود صارخً**ا* *ورث* *"* *. رواه الإمام أحمد ـ وأبو داود في سننه صححه الشيخ الألباني* *ـ رحمه الله ـ في الإرواء ج : 6 /* *حديث**رقم : 1707* */* *ص : 147** .*
** عن جابر بن عبد الله ، والمِسْوَرِ بن مَخْرَمَة ؛ قالا : قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ " لا يرث الصبىُّ حتى يستهلَّ صارخً**ا**" .*
*قال : واستهلاله ، أن يبكي ، أو يصيح ، أو يعطس .**صحيح سنن ابن ماجه  / ج : 2 / حديث رقم : 2222 .*
*فمعنى* *استهلال المولود**  بكاؤه عند ولادته برفع صوته، وقيل: معنى الاستهلال أن يوجد منه دليل  الحياة من بكاء أو عطاس أو حركة، ولا يختص بالبكاء؛ فالاستهلال بعد الولادة  دليل على انفصاله حيّا حياة مستقرة، وبه يتحقق الشرط الثاني**.*
*◀أحوال إرث الجنين* 
*للجنين خمسة أحوال هي :* 
*◀الحالة الأولى**:* *ألا يكون الجنين وارثًا** على جميع الأحوال ، سواء كان ذكرًا ، أو أنثى .* 
*وفي هذه الحالة : تقسم التركة بين المستحقين دون انتظار للحمل لأنه غير وارث على جميع الصور والأحوال .*
*مثاله :* 
*تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأب ،* *وأم حامل من أب غير أبيه** .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ تحديد قرابة الجنين للمتوفى :* 
*يلاحظ أن الحمل لو وُلِدَ حيًّا ، سيكون "* *أخًا لأم** ، أو* *أختًا لأم** "  وهو محجوب بالأب على كل حال ، لأن الإخوة لأم يُحجبون بالأصل الوارث المذكر .*
*فتوزع التركة بين الورثة كالآتي : * 
****الزوجة:  * *الربع * *فرضًا* *لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَ**لَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ**"* *النساء* *12*
****الأم :* *الثلث* *فرضًا بعد نصيب الزوجة  * *لانحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين* *لقوله تعالى** "**فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ* *فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ**"*
****الأب :**الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس**-* *بعد أصحاب الفروض* *.**فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *"* *ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ** "**.*
*◀الحالة الثانية  :* 
*أن يكون الجنين وارثًا على أحد التقديرين ( الذكورة أو الأنوثة ) ، ولا يرث على التقدير الآخر .*
*ـ  وفي هذه الحالة : تقسم التركة بين المستحقين ، فنعطيهم على تقدير أن الحمل  وارث ، ونوقف نصيب الجنين إلى ما بعد الولادة ، فإن ظهر أنه وارث أخذه ،  وإن ظهر أنه غير وارث ، رُدّ الموقوف على الورثة المذكورين حسب استحقاقهم  له .* 
* مثاله :* 
*تًُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وعم ، وزوجة أخ شقيق حامل .*
*الحل :* 
*ـ تحديد قرابة الجنين للمتوفى :* 
* * إما أن يكون الجنين : ابن أخ شقيق ، وذلك على تقدير الذكورة .* 
*   وهو في هذه الحالة يرث بالتعصيب .* 
** وإما أن يكون : بنت أخ شقيق ، وذلك على تقدير الأنوثة .* 
*  وهي في هذه الحالة لا ترث لأنها من ذوي الأرحام ،ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.*
*أولاً : الحل على تقدير أن الجنين ذكر :* 
*ـ أفراد المسألة  : زوجة ، وابن أخ شقيق ( الجنين ) ، وعم* 
*ـ الحجب  :* 
*" العم "   محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود: ابن الأخ الشقيق* 
*ـ الورثة  :* 
****الزوجة :  * *الربع  * *فرضًا* *لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَ**لَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ**"* *النساء* *12*
****ابن الأخ الشقيق: * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس**-* *بعد أصحاب الفروض* *.**فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *"* *ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ** "**.*
*ثانيًا : الحل على تقدير أن الجنين أنثى :* 
*ـ أفراد المسألة : زوجة ، وبنت أخ شقيق ( الجنين ) ، وعم* 
*ـ بنت الأخ الشقيق  ( الجنين ) لا ميراث لها ، لأنها من ذوي الأرحام ،ولوجود أصحاب فروض وعصبات.*
*ـ الورثة  :* 
****الزوجة** :الربع**   فرضًا * *لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَ**لَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ**"* *النساء* *12*
**** العم :**الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس**-* *بعد أصحاب الفروض* *.**فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *"* *ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ** "**.*
*ـ توزيع التركة :* 
*يحفظ للجنين أعلى الأنصبة ، ويعطى الورثة أقل الأنصبة كالآتي:*
*الزوجة  : ربع التركة .     * 
*ابن الأخ الشقيق : الجنين    : باقي التركة بعد نصيب الزوجة .*
*العم : لا شيء له .*
** تُعْطى الزوجة " ربع التركة " ، ويوقف نصيب ابن الأخ الشقيق ( الجنين ) ويوضع في يد أمينة إلى ما بعد الولادة . فإن ظهر الجنين ذكرًا ، أخذه . وإن ظهر الجنين أنثى ، رُدَّ الموقوف إلى العم لأن الحمل حينئذ غير وارث .
* *◀الحالة الثالثة :* 
*ـ أن يكون الجنين وارثًا على جميع الأحوال ، غير أن نصيبه يختلف في أحد الوصفين عن الآخر .* 
*ـ في هذه الحالة : يُقَدَّر له التقديران ، ويوقف له من النصيب أوفرهما .* 
*فقد يكون تقديره ذكرًا  أنفع له من تقديره أنثى ، وقد يكون العكس ، فنعطيه أوفر النصيبين ، ونحل  المسألة بطريقتين ، ونعطي الورثة الأقل من الأنصبة . حتى يتضح أمر الجنين  فيعطَى كل ذي حق حقه .*
*مثاله :* 
*تُوفيَ عن : زوجة حُبْلَى ، وأب ، وأم .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ تحديد قرابة الجنين للمتوفى :* 
*الجنين إما " ابن " أو " بنت " المتوفى .*
*أولاً : الحل على فرض أن الجنين ذكر :* 
*ـ أفراد المسألة :  زوجة ، ابن صُلْبي  ،  أب ،  أم .*
*ـ الحجب :* 
*الزوجة  : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .* 
*الأم  : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى.*
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة :*
*الزوجة: * *الثمن**  فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى**"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ* *فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**"* *النساء 12.*
*الأم :* *السدس* *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا* *السُّدُسُ** مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ** "*
*الأب:* *السدس* *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا* *السُّدُسُ** مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ**"*
*الابن* *الذي هو الجنين :**الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس**-* *بعد أصحاب الفروض* *لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ** "*
*أصل المسألة    24 . أسهم كل وارث :*
*الزوجة :* *الثمن** : تساوي : ثلاثة أسهم .*
*الأم :* *السدس :* *تساوي :أربعة أسهم .*
*الأب**السدس :**تساوي :أربعة أسهم .*
*الابن* *الذي هو الجنين الباقي تساوي : ثلاثة عشرة سهم.*
*ـ مجموع الأسهم  =    3  +  4  +  4  +  13 =  24  ، * *إذًا المسألة عادلة .*
*ثانيًا : الحل على فرض أن الجنين أنثى :* 
*ـ أفراد المسألة :  زوجة  ، بنت صلبية ،  أم  ، أب  .*
*ـ  الحجب  :* 
*الزوجة  : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث  للمتوفى.* 
*الأم : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لوجود الفرع الوارث* *للمتوفى .*
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة  :* 
*الزوجة :* *الثمن** فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى**"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ* *فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**"* *النساء 12**.*
*البنت الصلبية* *التي هي الجنين**  :**النصف** فرضًا* *
**لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى* *"**وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ**"**النساء 11.*
*الأم:* *السدس* *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا* *السُّدُسُ** مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ** "**النساء 11.*
*الأب  :* *السدس* *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا* *السُّدُسُ** مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ**"** النساء 11.** والباقي تعصيبًا ،عصبة بالنفس، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم**"**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ** ".*
*أصل المسألة* *24** سهم.**أسهم كل وارث** :*
*الزوجة** :* *الثمن**:* *تساوي :* *ثلاثة* *أسهم** .*
*البنت الصلبية* *التي هي الجنين**  :**النصف:* *اثنا عشر**سهم* 
*الأم**:* *السدس**:* *تساوي :**أربعة** أسهم** .*
*الأب**:* *السدس** والباقي :** خمسة** أسهم .
* *ـ المقارنة بين الحل بالفرضين كالآتي :* 
*على فرض أن الجنين* *ذكر**          على فرض أن الجنين* *أنثى*
*نصيب الزوجة  :       * *3**  أسهم                      * *3** أسهم  * 
*نصيب الأم      :     * *4** أسهم                           * *4** أسهم * 
*نصيب الأب    :     * *4**  أسهم                        * *5** أسهم* 
*نصيب الجنين   :     * *13** سهمًا                   * *12** سهمًا* 
*ـ توزيع التركة : * 
*ـ يوقف للجنين أوفر النصيبين وهو :  13 سهمًا ( على فرض ذكوريته ) .*
*ويعطى لباقي الورثة أقل الأنصبة  :*
*يعطى للزوجة            :  * *3**         أسهم  .*
*يعطى للأم                  : * * 4**         أسهم  .* 
*يعطى للأب               :  * *4**        أسهم  .*
*ـ ويستمر الحال هكذا إلى أن تتم الولادة .*
*فإن ظهر الجنين ذكرًا ، اعتمد الحل على الفرض الأول ، وأخذ " الوليد "  نصيبه الموقوف (* *13** سهمًا ) .*
*وإن ظهر الجنين أنثى ، اعتمد الحل على الفرض الثاني ، وأخذت " الوليدة "* *12** سهمًا فقط من الموقوف ، ورُدّ السهم الباقي إلى الأب .
**●●●●●●●
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثالث والثلاثون* *
تيسير علم المواريث* 
*تابع الإرث بالتقدير والاحتياط*
 * تابع ميراث الحمل* 
*◀الحالة الرابعة :* 
*ـ أن يكون الجنين وارثًا على جميع الأحوال ، ولا يتغير نصيبه سواء كان ذكرًا أم أنثى .* 
*ـ في هذه الحالة :* 
*يُعْطى للورثة الباقين نصيبهم كاملاً إذا لم يكن أحد منهم محجوبًا .* 
*ـ أما إذا حُجب أحدهم على أي الفرضين ، فإنه يُعْطَى أقل النصيبين حتى يتضح أمر الجنين . * 
*مثاله :* 
*تُوفيَ عن : أخت شقيقة ، وأخت لأب ، وأم حامل من زوج آخر غير أبي المتوفى .* 
*الحل  :* 
*ـ تحديد قرابة الجنين للمتوفى :* 
*الجنين : إما أخ لأم ، وإما أخت لأم .*
*في هذه الحالة : الحمل عند ولادته ذكرًا كان أو أنثى نصيبه " السدس " ، فعلى كلا الحالين لا يتغير فرضه . ولا يؤثر نوع الجنين على باقي الورثة من حيث الحجب .*
*ـ الحجب :* 
*" الأخت لأب " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " النصف " إلى " السدس " لوجود الأخت الشقيقة .* 
*" الأم " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لتعدد الإخوة .* 
*ـ الورثة :* 
*oالأخت الشقيقة :* *النصف* *فرضًا**
**لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى** ولا أب ،ولانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى**"**إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ* *فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ* *النساء176**
o* *الأخت لأب :* *السدس* *فرضًا**
**تكملة للثلثين* *لإجماع العلماء كما حكاه غير واحد ، وقياسها على** "* *بنت الابن**"* *مع* *"* *بنت الصلب**"**للحديث** "** "* *للابنة النصف ، ولابنة الابن السدس ، وما بقي فللأخت**"*
*oالأخ لأم أو الأخت لأم* *– الجنين-**السدس**فرضًا**
**لقوله تعالى* *"**وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ* *أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا* *السُّدُسُ**"**النساء 12.*
*o الأم :* *السدس * *فرضًا* *لتعدد إخوة المتوفى** لقوله تعالى* *"**فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ* *فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ**"**النساء 11.*
*ـ أصل المسألة    :       6* 
*ـ الأسهم         :    * 
*الأخت الشقيقة* *النصف* *: ثلاثة أسهم  * 
*الأخت لأب* *السدس* *: سهم* 
*الأخ لأم أو الأخت لأم* *– الجنين-**السدس**: سهم*
*الأم**   السدس**: سهم* 
*ـ مجموع الأسهم  =  3+1+1+1=6*
*يلاحظ أن مجموع الأسهم يساوي أصل المسألة ، فالمسألة عادلة .*
*فيعطى كل وارث حقه ، ويوقف نصيب الجنين حتى يتضح أمره ، فإن ولد حيًّا استحق هذا السهم الموقوف له ، وإن ولد ميتًا ولم يستهل ، رُدَّ سهمه إلى الورثة ، ويقسم بينهم بنسبة أنصبائهم  .
*
*◀الحالة الخامسة :* *ـ أن يكون الجنين وارثًا ، ولم يكن معه ورثة آخرين ، أو كان معه ورثة لكنهم محجوبون .* 
*ـ في هذه الحالة : توقف التركة كلها إلى حين الولادة ، فإن ولد الجنين حيًّا أخذها ، وإن ولد ميتًا ، أُعطيت لمن يستحق من الورثة .* 
*مثاله :* 
*تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ابن حامل ، و أخ لأم .*
*الحل  :* 
*ـ تحديد قرابة الجنين للمتوفى وصفته :* 
*الجنين إما أن يكون : " ابن ابن " ، وإما أن يكون : " بنت ابن "* 
*في هذه الحالة إذا ولد الجنين حيًّا ذكرًا كان أم أنثى فإنه يحجب الأخ لأم ، ويصبح هو الوارث الوحيد للتركة .*
*ـ الحجب :* 
*" الأخ لأم " محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث - الجنين- .* 
*ـ الورثة  :* 
* ابن ابن : يرث التركة كلها تعصيبًا .*
*أو  بنت ابن : ترث التركة كلها فرضًا وردًّا .* 
*ـ توزيع التركة :* 
*توقف التركة كلها لأنها نصيب - الجنين -.* 
*فإن وُلِدَ حيًّا أخذ التركة كلها .*
*وإن وُلِد ميتًّا ولم يستهل ، أخذ الأخ لأم سدس التركة فرضًا ، والباقي ردًّا .** المواريث في الشريعة الإسلامية ... / ص : 203 ، بتصرف .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*خلاصة خطوات حل مسائل الحمل :* 
*إن شاء الورثة ، تركوا " التركة " بلا قسمة إلى أن يوضع الحمل ، ويتبين الأمر ، ثم تُجْرَى القسمة بعد ذلك على الورثة الحقيقيين .**منهاج المسلم ... / ص : 424 .*
*أما إذا استعجلوا القسمة ، فإن خطوات ذلك كالآتي :* 
*1 ـ تحديد قرابة الحمل للمتوفى ، ليكون ضمن رأس المسألة* 
*2 ـ تكتب رأس المسألة وتحل وفيها الحمل ، مرة على فرض أنه ذكر ، ومرة أخرى على فرض أنه أنثى، أو على كل فرض محتمل .* 
*فإن كان الجنين لا يرث على التقديرات المحتملة ، تحل المسألة حلاًّ واحدًا ، ولا يوقف للجنين شيء في هذه الحالة* 
*وتحل المسألة أيضًا حلاًَ واحدًا ، إذا كان نصيبُهُ لا يختلف على كل التقديرات .* 
*ـ أما إذا كان وارثًا على أحد التقديرات دون تقدير آخر* 
*ـ أو كان وارثًا على كل التقديرات. وأحدها يزيد على الآُخَر ، فتحل المسألة عدة حلول حسب التقديرات المفترضة ، ويحفظ للحمل النصيب الأوفر عند يد أمينة .*
*ـ أما بالنسبة لمن معه من الورثة :* 
*فمن كان منهم وارثًا على كل التقديرات ولا يتأثر نصيبه يأخذ نصيبه، ومن يتأثر نصيبه يأخذ الأقل .* 
*ومن كان وارثًا على أحد التقديرات  دون الآُخر ، فلا يُعْطَى شيئًا حتى يتبين أمرُ الجنينِ* *. المواريث في الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون / بتصرف يسير/ ص : 221 .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*مثال تطبيقي**:* 
*تُوفيَ عن : أب ، وأم ، وزوجة حامل ، وأخوين شقيقين ، وأختين لأب . والتركة 48 فدانًا**.* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ صفة الجنين : فرع وارث مذكر أو مؤنث .* 
*ـ* *الحجب :* 
*"* *الأخوان الشقيقان** "** و** "* *الأختان لأب** "** كلهم محجوبون* *"* *بالأب* *" حجب حرمان بقطع النظر عن نوع الجنين أو حياته* 
*" الأم " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لوجود الفرع الوارث  للمتوفى، ولتعدد الإخوة رغم حجبهم.* *بقطع النظر عن نوع الجنين أو حياته  فتعدد الإخوة  وحده سبب لهذا الحجب**.*
*" الزوجة  " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث سواء  كان الجنينُ مذكرًا أو مؤنثًا  . أما إذا توفي قبل الولادة فلها الربع .*
*أولا**ً** : الحل بافتراض أن الجنينَ ذكرٌ :* 
*ـ الورثة**  :* 
*توفي  عن: زوجة وأب  وأم  وابن* *.والتركة 48 فدانًا** .*
*الزوجة** :* *الثمن** فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى**"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ* *فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**"* *النساء 12**.*
*الأم**:* *السدس** فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا* *السُّدُسُ** مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ* *"**النساء 11**.*ولتعدد الإخوة رغم حجبهم 
*الأب**:* *السدس * *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا* *السُّدُسُ** مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ**"**النساء 11**.*
*الابن : الباقي** تعصيبًا ،عصبة بالنفس، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم**"**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ* *"**
أصل المسألة * *24**  سهمًا . نصيب كل وارث من الأسهم:*
*الزوجة** :* *الثمن** : لها** ثلاثة** أسهم* 
*الأم**:* *السدس** : لها* *أربعة** أسهم .*
*الأب**:* *السدس**: له** أربعة** أسهم .*
*الابن : الباقي** :* *ثلاثة عشر** سهمًا .*
*قيمة السهم : قيمة التركة* *على** عدد الأسهم* 
*قيمة السهم:  * *48 فدانًا** على** 24 تساوي * *فدانين .*
*نصيب كل وارث : قيمة السهم* *في** عدد أسهم الوارث*
*نصيب الزوجة** :* *ثلاثة** أسهم * *في* *فدانين** تساوي* *ستة** أفدنة*
*الأم**:* *السدس** :* *أربعة** أسهم* *في* *فدانين** تساوي* *ثمانية** فدادين* 
*الأب**:* *السدس**:* *أربعة** أسهم* *في** فدانين** تساوي* *ثمانية** فدادين*
*الابن* *الذي هو الجنين**: الباقي** :* *ثلاثة عشر** سهمًا* *في* *فدانين** تساوي* *ستة وعشرون** فدانًا.*
*
*
*ثانيًّا**:  الحل بافتراض أن الجنين أنثى** :*
*ـ الورثة  وأنصبتهم الشرعية :* 
*توفي عن :زوجة وأب  وأم  وبنت* *.والتركة 48 فدانًا** .*
*الزوجة** :* *الثمن** فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى**"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ* *فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**"* *النساء 12**.*
*البنت الصلبية* *التي هي الجنين**:**النصف* *فرضًا* *
**لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى* *"**وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ**"**النساء 11**.*
*الأم**:* *السدس * *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا* *السُّدُسُ** مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ* *"**النساء 11**.*.
*الأب**:* *السدس**  فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا* *السُّدُسُ** مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ**"**النساء 11**.** و**الباقي** تعصيبًا ،عصبة بالنفس، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم**"**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ* *"*
*أصل المسألة* *24** سهم**.**أسهم كل وارث* *:*
*الزوجة* *:* *الثمن**:* *تساوي** :* *ثلاثة* *أسهم* *.*
*البنت الصلبية* *التي هي الجنين**:**النصف**:* *اثنا عشر**سهم* 
*الأم**:* *السدس**:* *تساوي** :**أربعة** أسهم* *.*
*الأب**:* *السدس** والباقي** :**خمسة** أسهم** .*
*قيمة السهم:  * *48 فدانً**ا* *على** 24 تساوي * *فدانين .*
*نصيب كل وارث : قيمة السهم* *في** عدد أسهم الوارث*
*نصيب الزوجة** :* *ثلاثة** أسهم * *في** فدانين** تساوي* *ستة** أفدنة*
*نصيب البنت الصلبية* *التي هي الجنين**:**اثنا عشر**سهمًا* *في**فدانين** تساوي** أربعة وعشرون فدانًا* 
*الأم**:* *أربعة** أسهم* *في* *فدانين** تساوي* *ثمانية** فدادين.* 
*الأب**:**خمسة** أسهم* *في** فدانين** تساوي * *عشرة** فدادين**
*
*ثالثًا**:**الحل على فرض أن الجنين بنتان**:*
*ـ الورثة  وأنصبتهم الشرعية :* 
*توفي عن: زوجة وأب وأم  وبنتين* *.والتركة 48 فدانًا** .*
*الزوجة** :* *الثمن** فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ، لقوله تعالى**"**فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ* *فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُم**"* *النساء 12**.*
*البنتان** الثلثانِ* *فرضًا يقسم بينهما بالسوية**
**لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما لقوله تعالى* *"**فَإِن كُنَّ نِسَاء فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ** ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ**"**النساء11**.*
*الأم**:* *السدس* *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا* *السُّدُسُ** مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ* *"**النساء 11**.*
*الأب**:* *السدس* *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا* *السُّدُسُ** مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ**"**النساء 11**.** و**الباقي** تعصيبًا ،عصبة بالنفس، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم**"**ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ* *"*
*أصل المسألة* *24** سهم**.**أسهم كل وارث* *:*
*الزوجة* *:* *الثمن**:* *تساوي** :* *ثلاثة* *أسهم* *.*
*البنتان** :* *الثلثان* *- الجنين**:**النصف**:* *ستة عشر**سهم* 
*الأم**:* *السدس**:* *تساوي** :**أربعة** أسهم* *.*
*الأب**:* *السدس** والباقي** :**أربعة   * *أسهم** .**
ـ مجموع الأسهم  =  ثلاثة و ستة عشر و أربعة وأربعة تساوي سبعة وعشرون .* 
*المسألة عالت من   24  إلى  27* *.* *ولم يبق للأب* *شيء لير**ثه بالتعصيب .* 
*يُلغى الأصلُ الأولُ ( 24 ) ويعتمد** " 27" كأصل جديد للمسألة:
* *ـ* *قيمة السهم**=    48  ÷ 27     =  1.7  * *فدان .*
*نصيب كل وارث : قيمة السهم في عدد أسهم الوارث* *ـ الأنصبة  :* 
*·      * *نصيب الزوجة* *=  * *1.7**   ×   * *3** = * *  5.1     * *أ**فد**نة**. * 
*·      * *نصيب البنتين* * الجنين* * =  * *1.7**   ×   * *16**    =    27.2  * *  فدانًا**.*
*·      * *نصيب الأم   * * =   * *1.7 * *×  * * 4   * *  =     6.8* *أ**فد**نة**.*
*·      * *نصيب الأب  * * =  * *1.7  * *×   * *4** = * *  6.8     * *أ**ف**دنة**.
* *رابعًا : الحل بافتراض أن الجنين ذكر وأنثى :* 
*الميراث مثل الحالة الأولى إلا أن نصيب الابن- العصبة-يقسم على " بنت ، وابن " للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .* 
*خامسًا : الحل بافتراض أن الجنبين ذكران   :* 
*الميراث مثل الحالة الأولى إلا أن نصيب الابن -العصبة-يقسم على ابنين .* 
*ـ توزيع التركة  :* 
*ننظ**ر إلى الحل**ول المفترضة* *،* *ونعطي ك**ل وارث أقل نصي**ب حُدِّدَ ل**ه في الحل**ول السابقة**، * *وي**ُ**حفظ للحم**ل أكبر نصي**ب حُدِّدَ ل**ه في الحل**ول السابقة ،ويوضع أو يحفظ  نصي**ب الحمل في يد أمينة حتى يتم الوض**ع* *وتنجلي الأمور ويظهر نوع الحمل .* 
*ويُعطى الحملُ ميراثَه المقرر له ، ويُعَدَّل نصيب كل وارث إذا احتاج الأمر ذلك* *.*
*وتطبيق ذلك من خلال هذه المسألة  :* 
*·      * *ن**صيب** الزوجة* * : * 
*في الفرض الأول* * 6* *أ**فد**نة**.*
*في الفرض الثاني* * 6* *                     أ**فد**نة**.* 
*في الفرض الثالث* * 5.1* *أفدنة**.* *- أقل نصيب -*
*في الفرض الرابع        6                                أفدنة .* 
*في الفرض الخامس        6                                أفدنة .* 
*فنعطي الزوجة   5.1* * أفدنة** حتى يت**بين** نوع الحمل .*
*·      * *نصيب الأم* *:* 
*في الفرض الأول* * 8* *أ**ف**دنة**.* 
*في الفرض الثاني* * 8* *                         أ**ف**دنة**.* 
*في الفرض الثالث* * 6.8* *أفدنة**-**أقل نصيب - * 
*في الفرض الرابع     8                                   أفدنة .*
*في الفرض الخامس     8                                   أفدنة .*
*تُعْطَى الأم  6.8* *أفدنة** حتى يتبين نوع الحمل .*
*·      * *نصيب الأب   :* 
*في الفرض الأول* * 8* *                      أ**ف**دنة**.* 
*في الفرض الثاني     10* *أ**ف**دنة**.* 
*في الفرض الثالث* * 6.8* *أفدنة-** أقل نصيب -*
*في الفرض الرابع     8                                   أفدنة .*
*في الفرض الخامس     8                                   أفدنة .*
*يُعطى الأب 6.8* * أفدنة** حتى يتبين نوع الحمل .*
*·      * *نصيب الحمل* *:* 
*في ال**فرض** الأول** - ابن -* * 26* *  فدان**ًا*
*في الفرض الثاني** - بنت-** 24* * فدان**ًا*
*في* *الفرض الثالث** - بنتان - * * 27.2 * *                      فدانًا*
*في الفرض الرابع -ذكر وأنثى -        26                                فدانًا * 
*في الفرض الخامس - ذكران -        26                                فدانًا .        * 
*يحجز للحمل 27.2   فدان**ًا** ، فإن ظهر أن الحمل بنتان ، استحقها .**وإن ظهر أن الحمل* *"* *ذكر** "  أو " ذكر وأنثى " أو " ذكران "* *، استحق  26  فدان**ًا** فقط وأعيد الباقي لأصحاب**ه حسب الحل الأول .* 
*وإن ظهر أن الحم**ل* *"** بنت** "** ، استحق الحم**ل  24 فدان**ًا** فقط ، وأعي**د الباقي لمستحقيه حسب الحل الثاني .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*ثانيًا : ميراث " الخنثى المْشْكِل "*
*المطلب الأول  : تعريفه واشتقاقه :* 
*ـ المراد بالخنثى هنا : الآدمي الذي له آلة ذكر ، وآلة أنثى ، أو له ثقب لا يُشبه واحدًا منهما .* 
*ـ واشتقاقه  : من " التخنث " ، وهو التثني والتَّكَسّر ، أو من " الانخناث " وهو  الاشتباه من قولهم : " خنث الطعام " ، إذا اشتبه فلم يتميز طعمه .* *                              الفرائض / ص : 153 .* 
*ـ والخنثى إما ذكر وإما أنثى .* 
*قال تعالى "** يَهَبُ لِمَن يَشَاءُ إِنَاثًا وَيَهَبُ لِمَن يَشَاءُ الذُّكُورَ "* 
*سورة الشورى / آية : 49 .*
*من  ذلك يتضح أن بني الإنسان قسمان لا ثالث لهما . فعدم ذِكْر الخنثى في الآية  دليل على أن الخنثى لا يخرج عن النوعين لأنه لو خرج عنهما لذُكِرَ حُكْمه . * 
*المطلب الثاني : أقسام الخنثى :* 
*الخنثى قسمان :* 
*ـ القسم الأول :* 
*" الخنثى غير المشكل " : وهو من يوجد فيه علامات تميز ذكورته أو أنوثته .* *وطالما حصل التمييز والتحديد " أذكر " هو أو " أنثى " فلا إشكال في الميراث . ويعامل* *بحسب حاله .* 
*ـ القسم الثاني :* 
*" الخنثى المشكل " : وهو من لا يوجد فيه علامات تميز ذكورته أو أنوثته ، وهو نوعان :* 
*النوع الأول : الخنثى المشكل الذي يُرْجَى اتضاح حاله ، وهو الصغيرالذي لم يبلغ .* 
*النوع الثاني : الخنثى المشكل الذي لا يُرْجَى اتضاح حاله ، وهو من بلغ سن البلوغ ولم يتضح أمره ، أو مات صغيرًا .* 
*الفرائض / د . عبد الكريم بن محمد اللاحم / ص : 154 .*
*المطلب الثالث : ما يتضح به أمر الخنثى :* *يتضح أمر الخنثى بأمور منها :* 
*ـ البول من إحدى الآلَتَيْنِ ،  فإن بال من آلة الذكر فهو ذكر ، وإن بال من آلة الأنثى فهو أنثى ، فإن بال  منهما اعتبر الأكثر ، فإن استويا اعتبر الأسبق ، فإن استويا لم يرجح واحد  منهما .* 
*فقد ورد عن " عليّ " ـ* *رضي الله عنه** ـ موقوفًا  " سُئِلَ عن مولود ، له قُبُل وذَكَر ، من أين يورث ؟قال ـ* *رضي الله عنه** ـ : يورث من حيث يبول " .* 
*أخرجه البيهقي . وصححه الشيخ الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ في الإرواء / ج : 6 / حديث رقم : 1710 / ص : 152 .** ـ الإمناء من إحدى الآلتين ، فإن أمنى من آلة الذكر فهو ذكر ، وإن أمنى من آلة الأنثى فهو أنثى .* 
* ـ الميل الجنسي ، فإن مال إلى النساء فهو ذكر ، وإن مال إلى الرجال فهو أنثى ، فإن استوى الميلان لم يرجح واحد منهما .* 
* ـ ظهور اللحية ، وهو دليل على ذكورته .* 
* ـ الحيض ، والحبل ، وتفلك الثديين ونزول اللبن منهما ، وهذه الأمور دليل على أنوثته .**الفرائض / ص : 154* .
*المطلب الرابع : الجهات التي يوجد فيها الخنثى ـ المشكل ـ* 
*لا يكون الخنثى ـ المشكل ـ إلا في أربع جهات من الورثة هي :* 
* ـ البنوة  ـ الأخوة  ـ العمومة  ـ الولاء .*
*أما  الأبوة و الأمومة فلا يكون فيهما ، فلا يكون أبًا ولا جدًا لأنه لو كان  كذلك لكان ذكرًا ، ولا يكون أمًّا ولا جدة ، لأنه لو كان كذلك لكان أنثى ،  كما لا يكون زوجًا ولا زوجةً لأنه لا تصح مناكحته قبل أن يتضح أمره .**الفرائض / ص : 153 .
**المطلب الخامس : إرث الخنثى المشكل :* 
*اختلف العلماءُ في توريث الخنثى على مذهبينِ :* 
*ـ المذهب الأول : أنه لا يرث ، لأن الشرع نص على ميراث الذكر والأنثى ولم يذكر ميراث* *الخنثى فقال تعالى :* *" يُوصِيكُمُ  اللهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ فَإِن  كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ وَإِن  كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ " .* *سورة النساء آية : 11** .*
*والخنثى نوع ثالث ، وليس من أحد النوعين .* 
*ونوقش : بأن عدم ذِكْره ، دليل على أنه لا يخرج عن النوعين ، لأنه لو خرج عنهما لذُكِرَ حُكْمه .* 
*ـ المذهب الثاني : أنه يرث لأنه لا يخرج عن النوعين ، وقد حكى ابن حزم الإجماع على هذا .* 
*·       * *الترجيح : الراجح هو القول بالتوريث ، لأنه لا يخرج عن الجنس البشري ،**فيبعد أن يحرمه الشرع من الميراث .**الفرائض / ص : 155 .* *المطلب السادس : آراء العلماءِ في كيفية توريث الخنثى المُشْكِل ومن معه :* 
*الخُنثى  إما أن يرث بالذكـورة فقط ، أو يرث بالأنوثة فقط ، أو يرث بهما متفاضلاً  أو يرث بهما على السواء ، فإن ورث بالذكورة والأنوثة على السواء فلا خلاف  عند المورِّثين له أنه يُعْطَى نصيبه كاملاً ، لأنه لا فرق بين ذكورته  وأنوثته ، وإن اختلف إرثه ، فقد اختلف المورثون له فيما يعامل به هو ومن  معه على مذاهب .* 
*المذهب الأول : مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة ومحمد بن الحسن من أصحابه :* 
*يعامل  الخنثى المشكل بالأضر ، فَيُعْطَى أقل ما يرثه في التقديرين وتعامل الورثة  بالأحسن في حقها ولا يوقف شيء . سواء رجي انكشاف حاله ، أو لا .* 
*فيأخذ نصيب ذكر إن كان نصيب الذكر أقل ، ويأخذ نصيب أنثى إن كان نصيبها أقل .* 
*لأن المِلْك لا يثبت إلا باليقين ، وأسوأ الحالين هو المتيقن ، ويأخذ الورثة الباقي .**الفرائض / ص : 155* .
 *·      * *أمثلة :* 
*ــــ*
*• مات عن : ابن ، وخنثى مشكل .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ صفة الخنثى :* *الخنثى إما أن يكون ابنًا ، فيرث التركة مع الابن الآخر مناصفة ، وإما أن يكون ابنة فترث التركة مع الابن ، للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .* 
*إذًا أسوأ حالي الخنثى المشكل أن يعتبر أنثى - ابنة - .* 
*ـ توزيع التركة :* 
*توزع التركة بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .*
* الابن            الثلثان
**الخنثى المشكل - ابنة -       الثلث.
** • مات عن : خنثى مشكل ، وأخ شقيق . 
الحل : 
ـ صفة الخنثى  :
الخنثى إما أن يكون " ابنًا " فيرث التركة كلها  ويحجب الأخ الشقيق ، وإما أن يكون ابنة فترث النصف فقط ويرث الأخ الشقيق  الباقي تعصيبًا . 
أسوأ حالَي الخنثى المشكل أن يعتبر أنثى . 
ـ توزيع التركة
**الخنثى المشكل  ابنة  : النصف* *فرضًا* 
*الأخ الشقيق :  الباقي تعصيبًا.
**• ماتت عن : زوج ، وأم ، وأخت لأم ، وخنثى مشكل لأب . وتركت 48 فدانًا .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ صفة الخنثى  :* 
*الخنثى إما أن يكون أخًا لأب ، وإما أن يكون أختًا لأب .
نحل المسألة بالفرضين لنعلم أي فرض منهما أحظ للمشكل
**أولاً * *: الحل* *على فرض أن الخنثى ذكر - أخ لأب -* 
*ـ الحجب :* 
*" الأم " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لتعدد الإخوة .* 
*ـ الورثة :
**الزوج : النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة* 
*الأم : السدس فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة* 
*الأخت لأم :** السدس فرضًا لانفرادها* 
* الخنثى ذكر - أخ لأب - الباقي تعصيبًا  بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة بالنفس* 
*ـ أصل المسألة     :    6* 
*ـ الأسهم      :* 
*○الزوج : النصف : ثلاثة أسهم*
*○الأم : السدس : سهم* 
*○الأخت لأم :** السدس  سهم* 
*○الخنثى ذكر - أخ لأب - الباقي : سهم 
المسألة عادلة*
*قيمة السهم تساوي قيمة التركة على عدد الأسهم* 
*قيمة السهم تساوي 48  على 6 تساوي ثمانية أفدنة* 
*نصيب كل وارث يساوي عدد أسهمه في قيمة السهم*
*○الزوج:* *ثلاثة في ثمانية تساوي  أربعة وعشرون فدانًا* 
*○الأم :  سهم* * في ثمانية تساوي * *ثمانية* *أفدنة*
*○الأخت لأم :**  سهم* * في ثمانية تساوي  ثمانية* *أفدنة*
*○الخنثى ذكر - أخ لأب -  : سهم* * في ثمانية تساوي  ثمانية* *أفدنة.*
*ثانيًا* *: الحل على فرض أن الخنثى أنثى-أخت لأب  :* 
*ـ الحجب  :* 
*" الأم " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لتعدد الإخوة .* 
*ـ الورثة  :**
○الزوج : النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة* 
*○الأم : السدس فرضًا لتعدد الإخوة* 
*○الأخت لأم :** السدس فرضًا لانفرادها* 
*○الخنثى أنثى - أخت لأب - النصف فرضًا*
*ـ أصل المسألة     :    6* *ـ الأسهم      :* 
*○الزوج : النصف : ثلاثة أسهم*
*○الأم : السدس : سهم* 
*○الأخت لأم :** السدس : سهم* 
*○الخنثى أنثى - أخت لأب - النصف :* * ثلاثة أسهم
مجموع الأسهم :ثمانية أسهم 
المسألة عالت .* *إذًا نلغي الستة  كأصل للمسألة ، ونعتمد* *ثمانية كأصل جديد للمسألة .* *قيمة السهم تساوي 48  على 8 تساوي ستة أفدنة* 
*نصيب كل وارث يساوي عدد أسهمه في قيمة السهم*
*○الزوج:* *ثلاثة في* *ستة تساوي ثمانية عشر فدانًا* 
*○الأم :  سهم* * في* *ستة تساوي * *ستة* * أفدنة*
*○الأخت لأم :**  سهم* * في* *ستة  تساوي** ستة  أفدنة* 
*○الخنثى أنثى - أخت لأب -  :**ثلاثة في* *ستة تساوي ثمانية عشر فدانًا .*
*ـ توزيع التركة  :*  *في هذه الحالة يعطى الخنثى المشكل أسوأ الحالين وتعامل الورثة بالأحسن في حقها كالآتي:
**○الزوج:* * أربعة وعشرون فدانًا* 
*○الأم :**ثمانية* *أفدنة*
*○الأخت لأم :**ثمانية أفدنة
**○الخنثى أنثى - أخت لأب -  :**ثمانية* *أفدنة .
* *ـ مات عن : عم شقيق ، وابن أخ خنثى مشكل .*
*الحل :* 
*صفة الخنثى :* 
*الخنثى إما أن يكون " ابن أخ " ، وإما أن يكون " بنت أخ "* 
*ـ أولاً : الحل على فرض أن الخنثى المشكل ذكر-ابن أخ - 
**○العم الشقيق : محجوب حجب حرمان بابن الأخ*
*○الخنثى المشكل ذكر-ابن أخ: يرث التركة كلها تعصيبًا 
* *ـ ثانيًا : الحل على فرض أن الخنثى المشكل أنثى - بنت أخ  :* 
*○العم الشقيق :**يرث التركة كلها تعصيبًا.*
*○الخنثى المشكل أنثى - بنت أخ  :لا ميراث لها لأنها من ذوي الأرحام ووجود وارث عاصب.*
*○الحل النهائي بعد هذه الاحتمالات:*
* • يرث العم الشقيق التركة كلها ، ولا يُعْطَى شيءٌ للخنثى المشكلِ .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المذهب الثاني : مذهب الإمام مالك ، وأبي يوسف من الحنفية :* *يأخذ  الخنثى المشكل متوسط نصيبي الذكر والأنثى ، أي نصف نصيب ذكر ونصف نصيب  أنثى ، وتعامل الورثة بنصف أي متوسط ، ما ورثته في حالتي تقدير الخنثى  ذكرًا وأنثى ، ولا يوقف شيء ، سواء كان يُرْجَى اتضاح أمر الخنثى ، أو لا . * 
*·* *مثال :* 
*ـــ*
*مات عن : ابن ، وخنثى مشكل .* 
*الحل :* 
*صفة الخنثى  " ابن " أو " ابنة " .* 
*أولاً* *: الحل على فرض أن الخنثى المشكل ذكر أي: ابن :* 
*ـ الورثة : يرث الابنان التركةَ بالتعصيب، فتقسم التركة بين الابن الواضح ، والخنثى المشكل - ابن -بالسوية .
**‹الابن الواضح : النصف 
**‹الخنثى على فرض أنه ابن : النصف 
* *ـ أصل المسألة    : اثنان*
*ـ الأسهم    : لكل ابن سهمًا*
*ثانيًا : الحل على فرض أن الخنثى المشكل أنثى أي ابنة :* 
*ـ الورثة :**الابن والابنة الخنثى ، يرثانِ التركةَ بالتعصيب تقسم التركة بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .*
*‹الابن : الثلثان* 
*‹**الابنة الخنثى :الثلث الباقي.
أصل المسألة  :  ثلاثة 
أسهم الابن  : سهمان 
أسهم الابنة الخنثى:  سهم* 
*ـ بين المسألتين مباينة ؛ لأن لكل مسألة أصلاً مختلفًا عنِ الآخر ، ولإمكان المقارنة يُضْرَب الأصلانِ أحدهما في الآخر ، ويُجْعَل الناتج أصلاً للفرضين :اثنان في ثلاثة الناتج :ستة  . 
* *ـ بالمقارنة بين الفرضين نجد الآتي :*  *الفرض الأول     :* 
 *‹الابن الواضح : النصف : ثلاثة أسهم
**‹الخنثى على فرض أنه ابن : النصف* *: ثلاثة أسهم*
*الفرض الثاني   :*  *‹الابن  : الثلثان : أربعة أسهم* 
*‹**الابنة الخنثى :الثلث الباقي: سهمان*
* نأخذ متوسط الفرضين كالآتي :*
*·* *فللابن في حالة ذكورية الخنثى ثلاثة  أسهم وفي حالة أنوثية الخنثى أربعة أسهم ، ومجموعهما سبعة      أسهم  * 
*إذًا المتوسط   : سبعة  ÷ اثنين  : ثلاثة ونصف   من الأسهم .* 
*·       * *وللخنثى المشكل في حالة الذكورية  ثلاثة  أسهم  وفي حالة الأنوثية سهمان، ومجموعهما خمسة   أسهم* 
*إذًا المتوسط   : خمسة   ÷ اثنين  :سهمان ونصف* 
*ـ توزيع التركة النهائي :* 
*·       * *نصيب الابن  :**ثلاثة ونصف   من الأسهم .*
*·       * *نصيب الخنثى المشكل:    سهمان ونصف.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المذهب الثالث : مذهب الإمام الشافعي :*  *يُعامل  كل من الخنثى المشكل والورثة بأقل النصيبين ، سواء كان يرجى انكشاف حاله  أولًا ، لأنه المتيقن لكل منهما ، ويوقف الباقي إلى أن يتبين الحال أو  يصطلح الورثة على الموقوف فيقتسمونه* 
*·       * *مثال :*  *ــــ* *ماتت عن : زوج ، وأب ، وخنثى مشكل .*  *الحل  :*  *ـ صفة الخنثى  :*  *إما أن يكون ابنًا ، أو يكون ابنة .*  *أولاً* *: الحل على فرض أن الخنثى المشكل ذكر أي ابن   :* 
*ـ الحجب  :* 
 *" الزوج " محجوب حجب نقصان من " النصف " إلى " الربع " لوجود الفرع الوارث .*  *ـ الورثة :
**‹الزوج : الربع فرضًا 
**‹الأب: السدس فرضًا* 
*‹الخنثى المشكل ذكر أي ابن   :الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض 
أصل المسألة اثنا عشر
أسهم كل وارث:* 
*‹الزوج : الربع : ثلاثة أسهم 
**‹الأب: السدس سهمان* 
*‹الخنثى المشكل ذكر أي ابن   :الباقي: سبعة أسهم
مجموع الأسهم* *اثنا عشر إذن المسألة عادلة ،لتساوي أصل المسألة مع مجموع أسهم الورثة .*
*ثانيًا* *: الحل على فرض أن الخنثى المشكل أنثى أي ابنة  :* 
*ـ الحجب  :* 
*" الزوج " محجوب حجب نقصان من " النصف إلى " الربع " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة .
الورثة:
**‹الزوج : الربع فرضًا
**‹الخنثى المشكل أنثى أي ابنة   : النصف فرضًا* 
*‹الأب: السدس فرضًا* *والباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض
أصل المسألة* *اثنا عشر
**أسهم كل وارث:* 
*‹الزوج : الربع : ثلاثة أسهم
**‹الخنثى المشكل أنثى أي ابنة   : النصف: ستة أسهم*
*‹الأب: السدس فرضًا* *والباقي تعصيبًا:**ثلاثة أسهم*
*مجموع الأسهم اثنا عشر إذن المسألة عادلة ،لتساوي أصل المسألة مع مجموع أسهم الورثة .
•أقل النصيبين لكل وارث:*
*‹الزوج : ثلاثة أسهم
**‹الأب:  سهمان*
*‹الخنثى المشكل :* *ستة أسهم
* *ويوقف السهم الباقي ، فإن ظهر الخنثى أنثى ، أو لم يتبين حاله مطلقًا ، أخذ الأب الباقي الموقوف بحكم عصوبته .*
*وإن ظهر الخنثى ذكرًا أخذ الباقي الموقوف ،  لأنه مقدم على الأب في العصوبة .
** أو يصطلح الورثة على الموقوف فيقتسمونه .إذا لم تبين حال الخنثى .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المذهب الرابع: مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل :* *إذا كان يُرْجَى ظهور حال " الخنثى " ، عومِلَ هو ومن معه من الورثة بالأقل . ووقف* *الباقي إلى أن يتضح أمر الخنثى أو يُشْكِل .* 
*وإن لم يُرْج ظهور حاله ، أعطي كل من الخنثى المشكل ومن معه نصف أو متوسط ما يستحق في كل تقدير . ولا يوقف شيء .* 
*·       * *مثال :* 
*ــــ*
*( أ ) في حالة ما إذا كان يُرجَى ظهور حاله :* 
*مات عن : ابن ، وبنت ، وخنثى مشكل يرجى ظهور حاله* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ صفة الخنثى  :* 
*إما أن يكون " ابنًا " وإما أن يكون " ابنة " .* 
*أولاً :**  الحل على فرض أن الخنثى المشكل ذكر أي ابن :* 
*تقسم التركة بين الابنين والبنت ، للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين 
فلو قدرنا أصل المسألة 20
نصيب الابن ثمانية أسهم
نصيب البنت أربعة* *أسهم 
نصيب الابن الخنثى المشكل* *ثمانية أسهم
* *ثانيًا* *: الحل على فرض أن الخنثى المشكل أنثى أي ابنة  :* 
*تقسم التركة بينهم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين :
**فلو قدرنا أصل المسألة 20
**نصيب الابن عشرة أسهم
**نصيب البنت خمسة أسهم 
نصيب الابنة الخنثى المشكل** خمسة أسهم*
*ملاحظة: يجب مراعاة أن يكون أصل المسألة في الفرضين مشتركًا غير متباين حتى يمكن المقارنة .* *إذًا للخنثى المشكل في حالة الذكورة* * ثمانية      أسهم .* 
*وفي حالة الأنوثة* *خمسة      أسهم .**الأضر بكل من الابن والبنت أن يكون الخنثى ذكرًا . فنعطيهما من مسألة الذكورية، أي :الابن ثمانية أسهم والبنت أربعة أسهم  .*
*والأضر في حق الخنثى كونه أنثى فنعطيه من مسألة الأنوثية ،أي نعطيه : خمسة أسهم  .* 
*فيبقى ثلاثة أسهم توقف حتى يتضح أمر الخنثى المشكل .* 
*فإن بان ذكرًا ردت عليه ، وإن بان أنثى رد على الابن سهمان وعلى البنت سهم واحد .
* *( ب ) في حالة ما إذا كان لا يرجى انكشاف أمره :* 
*مات عن : ابن ، وخنثى مشكل لا يرجى انكشاف أمره .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ صفة الخنثى :* 
*إما أن يكون " ابنا " ، وإما أن يكون " ابنة "* 
*أولاً* *: في حالة الذكورية أي الخنثى المُشكل: ابن   :* 
*تقسم التركة بين الابنين بالسوية .* 
*ـ الورثة : ابنان يرثان التركة كلها تعصيبًا تقسم بينهما بالسوية
**فلو قدرنا أصل المسألة 6
نصيب الابن ثلاثة أسهم**
نصيب الابن الخنثى المشكل ثلاثة* * أسهم
* *ثانيًا :** في حالة أنوثية الخنثى المشكل أي : ابنة  :* 
*ـ الورثة  :**تقسم التركة بين الابن، والابنة الخنثى  تعصيبًا للذكرِ مثل حظ الأنثيين .*
*فلو قدرنا أصل المسألة 6
نصيب الابن أربعة  أسهم
نصيب الابنة الخنثى المشكل  سهمان*
*يستخلص مما سبق* 
*·* *للابن الواضح : في حالة ذكورية الخنثى* *ثلاثة أسهم ، وفي حالة أنوثية الخنثى* *أربعة  أسهم ،مجموعهما سبعة أسهم* 
*المتوسط ثلاثة ونصف   سهم .* 
*·* *وللخنثى المشكل : في حالة ذكوريته * *ثلاثة أسهم ،وفي حالة أنوثيته  سهمان ،مجموعهما   خمسة أسهم ،المتوسط: سهمان ونصف*
*ـ توزيع أسهم التركة النهائي :* 
* الابن : * *ثلاثة ونصف   سهم . * 
* الخنثى المشكل  : * *سهمان ونصف*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المطلب السابع : الترجيح بين الآراء :
خلاصة المذاهب السابقة:
**المذهب الأول* *:* *مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة ومحمد بن الحسن من أصحابه** :* *يعامل  الخنثى المشكل بالأضر ، فَيُعْطَى أقل ما يرثه في التقديرين وتعامل الورثة  بالأحسن في حقها ولا يوقف شيء . سواء رجي انكشاف حاله ، أو لا** .* 
*فيأخذ نصيب ذكر إن كان نصيب الذكر أقل ، ويأخذ نصيب أنثى إن كان نصيبها أقل** .* 
*لأن المِلْك لا يثبت إلا باليقين ، وأسوأ الحالين هو المتيقن ، ويأخذ الورثة الباقي** .**الفرائض / ص : 155* .
*واعتُرِضَ  / بأن نصيب من معه لا يعرف تحديدًا حتى يتبين نصيب الخنثى تحديدًا وهذا لا  يعرف مع الإشكال ، وقد يحجب أحدٌ ممن معه في حال ما لو لم يكن له الأضر  فكيف يورث مع الشك .أحكام الميراث-في الشريعة الإسلامية-تأليف سرحان بن غزاي العتيبي هنا-*
*المذهب الثاني* *:* *مذهب الإمام مالك ، وأبي يوسف من الحنفية*
*يأخذ  الخنثى المشكل متوسط نصيبي الذكر والأنثى ، أي نصف نصيب ذكر ونصف نصيب  أنثى ، وتعامل الورثة بنصف أي متوسط ، ما ورثته في حالتي تقدير الخنثى  ذكرًا وأنثى ، ولا يوقف شيء ، سواء كان يُرْجَى اتضاح أمر الخنثى ، أو لا** .*
*واعْتُرِضَ / بأن إعطاء جميع الورثة نصف ما يستحقونه يعرض حق بعض الورثة للتلف بيد من أعطيه ثم لا يمكن رده إذا اتضح حال الخنثى .الميراث-في الشريعة الإسلامية-تأليف سرحان بن غزاي العتيبي هنا-*
*المذهب الثالث**:**مذهب الإمام الشافعي** :*
*يُعامل  كل من الخنثى المشكل والورثة بأقل النصيبين ، سواء كان يرجى انكشاف حاله  أولًا ، لأنه المتيقن لكل منهما ، ويوقف الباقي إلى أن يتبين الحال أو  يصطلح الورثة على الموقوف فيقتسمونه** .
**
ومعنى كلامهم :  أنا لو أعطينا أحدًا من الورثة في حال الإشكال أكثر مما يستحق ثم اتضح حال  الخنثى عسر استرداد المال منه وخاصةً إذا كان المبلغ كبيرًا  .الميراث-في الشريعة الإسلامية-تأليف سرحان بن غزاي العتيبي هنا-* 
 *المذهب الرابع**:**مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل** :* 
*إذا كان يُرْجَى ظهور حال**"**الخنثى**"* *، عومِلَ هو ومن معه من الورثة بالأقل . ووقف الباقي إلى أن يتضح أمر الخنثى أو يُشْكِل** .* 
*وإن لم يُرْج ظهور حاله** ، أعطي كل من الخنثى المشكل ومن معه نصف أو متوسط ما يستحق في كل تقدير . ولا يوقف شيء*
*·  * *الراجح هو ما ذهب إليه الإمام " أحمد بن حنبل " ،**
 لأن فيه احتياطًا للخنثى وغيره من الورثة  إذا كان يرجى اتضاح أمر الخنثى ، ومساواة بين الخنثى ومن معه بالنقص  والزيادة إذا كان لا يرجى اتضاح حاله ، وهذا هو مقتضى العدل .* 
*بخلاف قول الأحناف فإن فيه إضرارًا بالخنثى ، وقول المالكية فيه إضرارٌ بالورثة ، وقول الشافعية فيه إضرارٌ بالجميع ،  لأن إيقاف المال عن الجميع مع عدم رجاء اتضاح حال الخنثى فيه ظلمٌ لهم  جميعًا ثم الاصطلاح بعد ذلك وقلَّ ما يصطلح الناس على المال فأهل بدرٍ وقد  أجمع الناس على تفضيلهم قد اختلفوا في الغنيمة ولم يصطلحوا حتى سحبت منهم  وجعلت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقسمها بينهم ، فكيف بمن هو دونهم ،  ومعاملة الخنثى وحده بالأضر مع رجاء اتضاح حاله فيها ظلمٌ له ، وإعطاء جميع  الورثة نصف ما يستحقونه مع رجاء اتضاح حال الخنثى ظلمٌ لمن يتوقع زيادة  نصيبه عند الاتضاح لأن حقه قد أعطي غيره وهو عرضةً للتلف بيد من أعطيه ثم  قد لا يمكن رده إذا اتضح حال الخنثى ، فتفريق الحنابلة بين من يرجى اتضاح  حاله ومن لا يرجى اتضاح حاله من أصلح ما يكون لجميع الورثة .*
*أحكام الميراث-في الشريعة الإسلامية-تأليف سرحان بن غزاي العتيبي هنا-*
  *قال صاحب كتاب موسوعة أحكام المواريث د . شوقي عبده السَّاهي .* 
*" وأعدل المذاهب وأحكمها في نظري :* 
*هو ما ذهب إليه الإمام " أحمد بن حنبل " ، لأنه إذا كان يرجى ظهور أمره* *( 1 )** فوقْف الباقي بعد معاملة الخنثى المشكل والورثة بالأقل أحوط ، ليأخذه* *( 2 )** من يستحقه بعد وضوح الحال . وهذا أسهل من استرداده* *( 2 )** من أيدي الورثة .* 
*وإذا كان لا يرجى ظهور الحال ، فليس في أخذه* *( 1 )** المتوسط بين نصيبي الذكر والأنثى ضرر محقق عليه* *( 1 )** ولا على الورثة "  ا** . هـ .* 
 *( 1 ) الضمير في هذه الكلمات ، يعود على " الخنثى " .* 
*( 2 ) الضمير في هذه الكلمات ، يعود على " الباقي " .*
* وورد بالمغني : 
**  ( 4910 ) مَسْأَلَةٌ ; قَالَ " وَالْخُنْثَى الْمُشْكِلُ يَرِثُ نِصْفَ مِيرَاثِ ذَكَرٍ ، وَنِصْفَ مِيرَاثِ أُنْثَى    .
فَإِنْ مَاتَ قَبْلَ بُلُوغِهِ ، أَوْ بَلَغَ  مُشْكِلًا ، فَلَمْ تَظْهَرْ فِيهِ عَلَامَةٌ ، وَرِثَ نِصْفَ مِيرَاثِ  ذَكَرٍ ، وَنِصْفَ مِيرَاثِ أُنْثَى 
*نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ  أَحْمَدُ   ، وَهَذَا قَوْلُ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَالشَّعْبِيِّ  ،  وَابْنِ أَبِي  لَيْلَى  ، وَأَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ  ، وَمَكَّةَ  ،  وَالثَّوْرِيِّ  ،   وَاللُّؤْلُؤِيّ  ِ  وَشَرِيكٍ  ،  وَالْحَسَنِ بْنِ صَالِحٍ  ،  وَأَبِي  يُوسُفَ  ،  وَيَحْيَى بْنِ آدَمَ  ، وَضِرَارِ بْنِ صُرَدٍ  ،  وَنُعَيْمِ  بْنِ حَمَّادٍ    . 
*وَوَرَّثَهُ  أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  بِأَسْوَأِ حَالَاتِهِ ، وَأَعْطَى الْبَاقِيَ لِسَائِرِ الْوَرَثَةِ 
*وَأَعْطَاهُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  وَمَنْ مَعَهُ الْيَقِينَ ، وَوَقَفَ الْبَاقِيَ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ الْأَمْرُ ، أَوْ يَصْطَلِحُوا .وَبِهِ  قَالَ  أَبُو ثَوْرٍ  ،  وَدَاوُد  ،  وَابْنُ جَرِيرٍ    . وَوَرَّثَهُ  بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْبَصْرَةِ  عَلَى  الدَّعْوَى فِيمَا بَقِيَ بَعْدَ  الْيَقِينِ ، وَبَعْضُهُمْ بِالدَّعْوَى  مِنْ أَصْلِ الْمَالِ . وَفِيهِ  أَقْوَالٌ شَاذَّةٌ سِوَى هَذِهِ .  
 المغني لابن قدامة    »كتاب الفرائض »باب ذوي الأرحام » مسألة الخنثى المشكل يرث نصف ميراث ذكر ونصف ميراث أنثى .
•وورد أيضًا في  موسوعة مسائل الجمهور في الفقه الإسلامي-**.هنا -* 
 
 *المطلب الثامن : في حالة ما إذا كان في المسألة خنثيان فأكثر * 
*وإن  كان في المسألة خنثيان فأكثر ، جعلت لهم من المسائل بعدد أحوالهم فللاثنين  أربع مسائل لأن أحوالهما أربع ، فرض لذكوريتهما معًا ، وفرض لأنوثتهما  معًا ، ثم لذكورة الأول وأنوثة الثاني ، ثم لأنوثة الأول وذكورة الثاني .* 
*وللثلاثة الضعف ـ ثمانية مسائل ـ لأن أحوالهم ثمان ، وهكذا بالتضعيف ، كلما زادوا واحدًا زادت أحوالهم بعدد ما كانت قبل .* 
*هذا  وإذا كان الخنثى المشكل يرث بالذكورية والأنوثية على السواء مثل ـ  ولد  الأم  ـ يأخذ حقه كاملاً سواء رجي انكشافه أم لم يرج ـ  أي سواء يرجى أو لا  يرجى انكشاف حاله ...  ـ .*
* انتهى مع شيء من التصرف من ص : 315 : ص : 320 موسوعة أحكام المواريث د . شوقي عبده الساهي .*
*أسئلة درس ميراث الخنثى** :*
*-* *توفي عن: زوجة ، وبنت ،وولد ابن خنثى** .*
*-**توفي عن: أخ لأم ، وشقيقتان ،وولد أب خنثى مشكل**.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الخامس والثلاثون 
تيسير علم المواريث
تابع الإرث بالتقدير 
ثالثًا : ميراث " المفقود والأسير"
**‹المفقود :
هو الغائب الذي انقطعت أخبارُهُ ، فلا تُعْلَم حياتُه ولا وفاتُه . الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 211 .
‹الأسير : 
يلحق بأحكام  المفقود  : الأسير.
الأسير : هو الغائب الذي  وقع في أيدي الأعداء واحتجزوه عندهم فإذا كان حال الأسير معلومًا ، فإنه  يعامل على مقتضاه ، من حياة أو موت أو رِدَّة . 
أما إذا جُهِلَ حاله ، فلم تُعْلَمْ له حياة ولا وفاة ، فإنه يأخذ حكم المفقود من كل الوجوه.
‹ المدة اللازمة لاعتبار المفقود ميتًا: 
اختلفَ العلماءُ في تحديد المدة التي يحكم القاضي بعد مضيها بموت المفقود بحسب نوع الفقد.
الْمَفْقُودِ ، وَهُوَ نَوْعَانِ :
‹أَحَدُهُمَا : الْغَالِبُ مِنْ حَالِهِ الْهَلَاكُ ،   وَهُوَ مَنْ يُفْقَدُ فِي مَهْلَكَةٍ ، كَاَلَّذِي يُفْقَدُ بَيْنَ   الصَّفَّيْنِ ، وَقَدْ هَلَكَ جَمَاعَةٌ ، أَوْ فِي مَرْكَبٍ انْكَسَرَ ،   فَغَرِقَ بَعْضُ أَهْلِهِ ، أَوْ فِي مَفَازَةٍ يَهْلَكُ فِيهَا النَّاسُ ،   أَوْ يُفْقَدُ مِنْ بَيْنِ أَهْلِهِ ، أَوْ يَخْرُجُ لِصَلَاةِ  الْعِشَاءِ  أَوْ غَيْرِهَا مِنْ الصَّلَوَاتِ أَوْ لِحَاجَةِ قَرِيبَةٍ ،  فَلَا  يَرْجِعُ ، وَلَا يُعْلَمُ خَبَرُهُ ، فَهَذَا يُنْتَظَرُ بِهِ  أَرْبَعُ  سِنِينَ ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يَظْهَرْ لَهُ خَبَرٌ ، قُسِّمَ مَالُهُ ،   وَاعْتَدَّتْ امْرَأَتُهُ عِدَّةَ الْوَفَاةِ ، وَحَلَّتْ لِلْأَزْوَاجِ ، نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ . وَهَذَا اخْتِيَارُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ. 
وَإِنْ مَاتَ لِلْمَفْقُودِ مَنْ يَرِثُهُ قَبْلَ الْحُكْمِ بِوَفَاتِهِ ، وُقِفَ  لِلْمَفْقُودِ نَصِيبُهُ مِنْ مِيرَاثِهِ ، وَمَا يَشُكُّ فِي  مُسْتَحِقِّهِ ، وَقُسِمَ بَاقِيهِ ; فَإِنْ بَانَ حَيًّا ، أَخَذَهُ ،  وَرُدَّ الْفَضْلُ إلَى أَهْلِهِ ، وَإِنْ عُلِمَ أَنَّهُ مَاتَ بَعْدَ  مَوْتِ مَوْرُوثِهِ ، دُفِعَ نُصِيبُهُ مَعَ مَالِهِ إلَى وَرَثَتِهِ .
‹النَّوْعُ الثَّانِي ،، مَنْ لَيْسَ الْغَالِبُ هَلَاكَهُ ، كَالْمُسَافِرِ لِتِجَارَةٍ ، أَوْ طَلَبِ عِلْمٍ ، أَوْ سِيَاحَةٍ ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ ، وَلَمْ يُعْلَمْ خَبَرُهُ فَفِيهِ رِوَايَتَانِ :
‹إحْدَاهُمَا ،   لَا يُقَسَّمُ مَالُهُ ، وَلَا تَتَزَوَّجُ امْرَأَتُهُ ، حَتَّى   يَتَيَقَّنَ مَوْتُهُ ، أَوْ يَمْضِيَ عَلَيْهِ مُدَّةٌ لَا يَعِيشُ   مِثْلَهَا ، وَذَلِكَ مَرْدُودٌ إلَى اجْتِهَادِ الْحَاكِمِ .وَهَذَا قَوْلُ: الشَّافِعِيِّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَمُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ ، وَهُوَ الْمَشْهُورُ عَنْ مَالِكٍ ، وَأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ ، وَأَبِي يُوسُفَ ;لِأَنَّ   الْأَصْلَ حَيَاتُهُ ، وَالتَّقْدِيرُ لَا يُصَارُ إلَيْهِ إلَّا   بِتَوْقِيفٍ ، وَلَا تَوْقِيفَ هَاهُنَا ، فَوَجَبَ التَّوَقُّفُ عَنْهُ.

‹وَالرِّوَايَةُ الثَّانِيَةُ ، أَنَّهُ يُنْتَظَرُ بِهِ تَمَامُ تِسْعِينَ سَنَةً مَعَ سَنَةِ يَوْمَ فُقِدَ .وَهَذَا قَوْلُ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ بْنِ الْمَاجِشُونِ ;لِأَنَّ الْغَالِبَ أَنَّهُ لَا يَعِيشُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هَذَا . وَقَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْحَكَمِ :يُنْتَظَرُ بِهِ إلَى تَمَامِ سَبْعِينَ سَنَةً مَعَ سَنَةِ يَوْمَ فُقِدَ .
الفقه المقارن-المغني - موفق الدين عبد الله بن أحمد بن قدامة - هنا -
‹‹قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله  " والصواب  أن الرجوع في تقديرها إلى اجتهاد الحاكم ،  ويختلف ذلك باختلاف الأشخاص  والأحوال والأماكن والحكومات ، فيقدر مدة  للبحث عنه بحيث يغلب على الظن  تبين حياته لو كان موجودًا ، ثم يحكم بموته  بعد انتهائها ، والله أعلم " انتهى من " تسهيل الفرائض " ص/ 126 - هنا - .
‹الميراث في مال المفقود :
ـ القاعدة بالنسبة لأموال المفقود ، أنها تبقى على ملكه ، وتحفظ له حتى يتبين أمره ، وذلك استصحابًا للحال التي كان عليها قبل غيابه : 
· فإن ظهر حيًّا  أخذ مالَهُ ، وإنْ تحقق موتُهُ بالبيِّنَةِ أو بالأوراق الرسمية التي تثبت  موتَهُ في تاريخ معين ، فإن موتَه هنا يكون موتًا حقيقيًّا.
وتُقَسَّم أموالُه بين ورثتِهِ الأحياء في ذلك التاريخ الذي ثبتت وفاتُهُ فيه . 
·أما إذا بقي أمره مجهولاً ،  فإن أموالَهُ تظلُّ باقيةً على ملكه ، إلى أن يحكم القاضي باعتباره ميتًا ،  فإذا صدر هذا الحكم كانت وفاته معتبرة من وقت صدور الحكم ،فيقسم ماله بين  ورثته الأحياء من وقت صدور الحكم .
· أما من مات منهم  قبل صدور الحكم ولو بعد رفع الدعوى ، فإنه لا يرث لعدم تحقق الشروط العامة  في الميراث ، التي منها تحقق حياة الوارث عند موت المورث . 
الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 214 .
‹ميراث المفقود من غيره : 
الأصلُ أن المفقودَ لا يرث من غيره ، لأنه يشترط في الوارث أن تكونَ حياتُهُ محققة وقت وفاةِ المورثِ ، ولكن نظرًا لاحتمال حياته ، فإنه يرث بطريق التقدير من بابِ الاحتياط ، فتقسم التركة على أساس أن المفقودَ حيٌّ ، ويوضع نصيبه في يد أمين حتى يتبين أمره . 
· فإن ظهر حيًّا ، أخذ ما كان موقوفًا له .-بالإجماع، هذا محل اتفاق لأنه  جاءنا يقين-
· وإن تأكدت وفاتُه في تاريخ معين ، فإننا ننظر في هذا التاريخ ، فإن كان لاحقًا على وفاة المورث-أي بعد وفاة المورث-، فإن المفقود يستحق هذه الحصة التي حُجٍزَتْ له .ثم توزع  حصته من المتوفى مع بقية مال المفقود على ورثته الأحياء في التاريخ الذي ثبتت وفاته فيه .-بالإجماع، هذا محل اتفاق لأنه  جاءنا يقين-
وإن كان التاريخ الذي ثبتت وفاته فيه سابقًا على تاريخ وفاة المورث ، فإن هذه الحصة الموقوفة له تُرَدّ إلى ورثة هذا المورث ، لا ورثة المفقود ، لأنه لا يستحقها حيث ثبت أنه كان ميتًا عند وفاة مورثه .-بالإجماع، هذا محل اتفاق لأنه  جاءنا يقين-
· أما إذا لم تتبين له حياة أو وفاة  ، حتى حكم القاضي باعتباره ميتًا ، فإنه يعتبر ميتًا من تاريخ غيابه  بالنسبة لمال غيره لأن حياته لم تكن محققة عند وفاة المورث ، وعلى هذا ،  فلا يكون مستحقًّا للميراث ، وتُرَدّ الحصة الموقوفة إلى مستحقيها .-وهذا هو قول الجمهور-
 الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 215 .والمغني : هنا -  والشيخ  عبد الرحيم الطحان - فقه المواريث - إرث المفقود.
 وهذا هو قول الجمهور في ميراث المفقود من غيره :
 ما   وقف للمفقود من إرث له من مورثيه الذين ماتوا قبل الحكم على المفقود   بالموت، هل نجعل هذا المال مالاً للمفقود يرثه ورثة المفقود أو نعيده لورثة   مورثيه دون أن يرث المفقود منهم شيئًا؟
فهذه المسألة للمذاهب الأربعة فيها قولان:
-القول الأول عليه الجمهورأبو حنيفة ومالك والشافعي وأحد القولين للحنابلة، اختاره الإمام ابن قدامة  ورجحه في المغني، وجمهور الحنابلة على خلافه.
قال صاحب المغني الجزء السابع  صفحة ثمان ومائتين:
وَإِنْ  عُلِمَ أَنَّهُ  كَانَ مَيِّتًا حِينَ مَوْتِ مَوْرُوثِهِ ، رُدَّ  الْمَوْقُوفُ إلَى  وَرَثَةِ الْأَوَّلِ ، وَإِنْ مَضَتْ الْمُدَّةُ ،  وَلَمْ يُعْلَمْ  خَبَرُهُ ، رُدَّ أَيْضًا إلَى وَرَثَةِ الْأَوَّلِ ;  لِأَنَّهُ مَشْكُوكٌ  فِي حَيَاتِهِ حِينَ مَوْتِ مَوْرُوثِهِ ، فَلَا  نُوَرِّثُهُ مَعَ الشَّكِّ  ، كَالْجَنِينِ الَّذِي يُسْقَطَ مَيِّتًا ،  وَكَذَلِكَ إنْ عَلِمْنَا  أَنَّهُ مَاتَ ، وَلَمْ يَدْرِ مَتَى مَاتَ . ا.هـ المغني-
-والقول  الثاني  انفرد به الحنابلة في قولهم الثاني الذي أخذ به جمهور الحنابلة: أن  ما  وقف للمفقود يكون له كمالِه الأصلي وعليه فيوزع على ورثة المفقود. 
- هنا -الشيخ  عبد الرحيم الطحان - فقه المواريث - إرث المفقود. 

‹ ظهور المفقود بعد الحكم باعتباره ميتًا : 
 *أمواله : اتفقت المذاهب الأربعة على وجوب إرجاع أعيان أمواله التي تقاسمها الورثة .هنا -   .
-وبالنسبة لما كان يستحقه المفقود ميراثًا في تركة غيره ، ثم أُعِيد إلى ورثة هذا الغير بعد الحكم ، فإن ذلك يسحب أيضًا من أيدي هؤلاء الورثة مرة أخرى ، ويعطى للمفقود ـ لأنه خالص حقه.الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 216 .
 واختلفوا فيما تلف منها ، وذهب ، وتم إنفاقه : هل يضمنه من أنفقه أم لا يضمنه ؟ على قولين : الجمهور قالوا بالضمان ، وخالف الحنفية فقالوا بعدم الضمان . ينظر " الموسوعة الفقهية " 38/280.
. يقول البهوتي الحنبلي رحمه الله   " إن قدم المفقود بعد قسم المال : أخذ ما وجده من المال بعينه بيد الوارث  ، أو غيره ؛ لأنه قد تبين عدم انتقال ملكه عنه ، ورجع على من أخذ الباقي ،  بعد الموجود ، بِمِثْل مِثْلِيٍّ ، وقِيمةِ مُتَقَوِّم ؛ لتَعذُّر رده  بعينه " انتهى من " كشاف القناع " (4/466.هنا-
*زوجة المفقود  :
إذا  ظهر المفقود حيًا بعد أن حكم القاضي الشرعي باعتباره ميتًا ، وكانت زوجتُهُ  قد تزوجتْ ودخلَ بها زوجُها الثاني ، فللفقهاء في هذه المسألة أقوال  مختلفة :  
-القول الأول:هي زوجة للأول الذي كان مفقودًا ثم ظهر ، وينفسخ نكاحها من الثاني ، وترجع إلى الأول بعد أن تعتد ، وهذا مذهب الجمهور من الحنفية والشافعية والحنابلة مع فروق يسيرة في التفاصيل   .
-والحق الطارئ لا يرفع الحق السابق كما يقول أئمتنا. - هنا -الشيخ  عبد الرحيم الطحان - فقه المواريث - إرث المفقود.
ويقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله " الصواب في هذه المسألة : أن الزوج الأول بالخيار مطلقًا ، سواء قبل وطء الثاني أو بعده ، فإن أبقاها للثاني فهي له ، ويأخذ منه صداقه ، ولا يرجع الثاني عليها بشيء ، وإن أخذها فهي له " انتهى من " الشرح الممتع " 13/379.
‹قال الشيخ العثيمين : هذه  المسألة  يعبر عنها بتزوج امرأة المفقود، فإذا فُقد الزوج ومضت المدة التي  يبحث عنه  فيها ثم حكم بموته واعتدت منه وتزوجت آخر ثم قدم فإن له الخيار  بين أن يبطل  الزواج بحاله وبين أن ترد زوجته إليه، فإن بقي الزواج بحاله  فالأمر ظاهر  والعقد صحيح، وإن لم يختر ذلك وأراد أن ترجع إليه زوجته فإنها  ترجع إليه،  ولكنه لا يجامعها حتى تنتهي عدتها من الثاني، ولا تحتاج إلى  عقد بالنسبة  للزوج الأول؛ لأن نكاحه الأول لم يوجد ما يبطله حتى يحتاج إلى  عقد، وأما  ولدها من الزوج الثاني فهو ولد شرعي ينسب إلى أبيه؛ لأنه حصل من نكاح مأذون  فيه، وما ترتب عن المأذون فهو حق صحيح.موقع الشيخ العثيمين - 
-القول الثاني :تبقى الزوجة للزوج الثاني ، ولا سبيل للأول عليها ، وهو مذهب مالك بن أنس رحمه الله حيث  يقول  " إن تزوجت بعد انقضاء عدتها ، فدخل بها زوجها ، أو لم يدخل بها ،  فلا سبيل لزوجها الأول إليها ، قال مالك : وذلك الأمر عندنا ، وإن أدركها  زوجها قبل أن تتزوج فهو أحق بها " انتهى من " الموطأ " 2/575 . 
ولكن المالكية اختاروا تقييد الأمر بالدخول  ، فيقول الحطاب المالكي رحمه الله  " فإن جاء المفقود ، أو تبين أنه حي ،  أو أنه مات بعد دخول الثاني بها : فإنها فاتت بدخوله بها " .انتهى من " مواهب الجليل " (4/157) ، وانظر " حاشية الدسوقي على الشرح الكبير " (2/480) . 
وحاصل ما سبق كله أن المفقود إذا ظهر فإنه يسترجع زوجته وماله ، في قول جماهير العلماء . والله أعلم -موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب.هنا -   .
فائدة : المفقود يسترجع زوجته لو أراد لو كانت اعتدت منه وورثته ثم تزوجت بعد الحكم بـغيبته،لكن لو أخذت حكم بالتفريق للضرر فبيانه الآتي: 
"إنَّ غَيْبة المفقود تُسبِّبُ لزوجته ضررًا مُؤكَّدًا؛ لكونِ فقدانه يُفوِّتُ على الزوجة أغراضَ الزواج، و«الضَّرَرُ يُزَالُ»؛ عملًا بقوله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: «لَا ضَرَرَ وَلَا ضِرَارَ»؛ فيُدْفَعُ قبل الوقوع ويُرْفَعُ بعده. وإذا كان تشريعُ الإيلاء والتفريقِ بسببِ عدمِ الإنفاق على الزوجة أو لِعُنَّةِ  الزوج - العُنَّة: عجزٌ يُصِيبُ الرجلَ فَلَا يقدر على الجِمَاع، - لِدَفْعِ الضرر عنها؛ فالتفريقُ لفَقْدِ الزوج أَحَقُّ وأَوْلى  بالأخذ، ولها الخيارُ بين الحقَّين السابقين، والأَفْضلُ أَنْ تُرجِّحَ ما  يدفع عنها الضررَ ويُحقِّقُ لها مصلحتَها.
وأمَّا  إِنِ انتظرَتْ بيانَ حالِ زوجها، وعدَلَتْ عن المُطالَبةِ بالتفريق فإنها  تتربَّصُ مدَّةَ أربع سنواتٍ مع اختلافٍ في ابتدائها ..... "
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*‹كيفية استخراج نصيب المفقود* *:* 
*نقسم التركة على أساس حياته ، ثم نقسمها مرة أخرى على أساس وفاته** .*
*وبعد ذلك نعامل المفقود على أساس ما ينتجه التقسيم الأول*
*ونعامل الورثة الآخرين بأقل الفروض ، أي نعطيهم أقل الأنصبة في التقسيمين** .*
*ويودع نصيب المفقود ، وفروق أنصبة الورثة الآخرين ، عند أمين حتى تنجلي الأمور** .* *الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص :217 .*
*‹قال صاحب المغنى:*
*" اخْتَلَفُوا فِي مَنْ** مَاتَ وَفِي وَرَثَتِهِ مَفْقُودٌ فَمَذْهَبُ  أَحْمَدَ  وَأَكْثَرِ   الْفُقَهَاءِ ، عَلَى أَنَّهُ يُعْطَى كُلُّ وَارِثٍ مِنْ وَرَثَتِهِ   الْيَقِينَ ، وَيُوقَفُ الْبَاقِي حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ أَمْرُهُ ، أَوْ   تَمْضِيَ مُدَّةُ الِانْتِظَارِ"
**المغني لابن قدامة             »       كتاب الفرائض        .*

*‹ففي الموسوعة الفقهية :    تعددت أقول الفقهاء فيمن مات وفي ورثته مفقود، فمذهب الإمام أحمد وأكثر   الفقهاء أنه يعطى كل وارث من ورثته نصيبه المتيقن ، ويوقف الباقي حتى  يتبين  أمره، أو تمضي مدة الانتظار، وذلك إذا كان وجود المفقود ينقص أنصبة  الورثة  الآخرين فإن كان يحجبهم حجب حرمان فلا يعطى أحد منهم شيئا من  التركة بل  توقف كلها حتى يتبين موته أو حياته.إسلام ويب .*
*‹أمثلة* *على* *ميراث* *المفقود** :* 
*‹  تُوفيَ عن : أب مفقود ، وأخوي**ن لأم . والتركة 144 ف**دان** .* 
*الح**ل :* 
*يلاحظ أن المفقود هن**ا هو الوارث الوحيد ، لأن الأخوين لأم محجوب**ان به ، ولذلك تحفظ التركة كلها وتوقف حتى يتبين أم**ره ، فإن ظهر حي**ًّا** دُفعت له جميعُها ، وإلا فهي للأخوين لأم* *فرضًا وردًّا ، وتقسم بينهما بالسوية* *.*
________________  
 
*‹** تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأم ، وبنت ، وابن مفقود* *في الأسر* *، وبنت ابن ، وأخ شقيق . والتركة 144 فدان .* 
*الحل :* 
*أولا**ً**  :  التقسيم على اعتبار أن المفقود حي :* 
*ـ أفراد المسألة : زوجة ، أم ، بنت ، ابن - المفقود- ، بنت ابن ، أخ شقيق .*
*ـ* *الحج**ب :* 
*"* *بنت الابن**"** ، و** "* *الأخ الشقيق** "** محجوب**ان* *حجب حرمان "* *بالابن* *"** .* 
*" الزوجة " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .*
*" الأم " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لوجود الفرع الوارث  للمتوفى.* 
*ـ* *الورث**ة وتوزيع التركة:*
*الزوجة : الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
**الأم : السدس* *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
**البنت ، والابن المفقود* *في الأسر : الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .
* *- أصل المسألة* *    :      24 .*
*ـ الأسهم          :*
*الزوجة : الثمن: ثلاثة أسهم 
**الأم : السدس : أربعة أسهم 
**البنت ، والابن المفقود: الباقي: سبعة عشر سهم 
قيمة السهم : قيمة التركة على عدد الأسهم 
* *قيمة السهم :**144* *على أربعة وعشرين تساوي : ستة أفدنة 
-الأنصبة: عدد أسهم كل وارث في قيمة السهم
**نصيب الزوجة : ثلاثة* *في* *ستة  الناتج ثمانية عشر  فدانًا 
**نصيب الأم :  أربعة* *في* *ستة  الناتج  أربعة وعشرون فدانًا
**نصيب البنت ، والابن المفقود:**سبعة عشر**في* *ستة* *الناتج* *اثنان بعد المئة* *فدانًا.
* *نصيب العصبة يقسم كالآتي :*
*اثنان بعد المئة* *على ثلاثة  تساوي  أربعة وثلاثين* 
*نصيب البنت :* * أربعة وثلاثين * * فدانًا .*
*نصيب الابن المفقود:ثمانية وستين* *فدانًا.**
** ثانيًا : التقسيم على اعتبار أن المفقود ميت وليس له اعتبار في الميراث : 
ـ أفراد المسألة : زوجة ، أم ، بنت ، بنت ابن ، أخ شقيق 
ـ الحجب  : 
بنت الابن: محجوبة حجب نقصان من " النصف " إلى "السدس " لوجود " البنت الصلبية " . 
 الزوجة : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث . 
**الأم :محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس "* *لوجود الفرع الوارث .* *ـ** الورثة :*
*الزوجة :الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى 
**الأم : السدس * *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* 
* البنت: النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها
بنت الابن : السدس تكملة للثلثين الذي هو نصيب البنات 
 الأخ الشقيق :** الباقي تعصيبًا ،عصبة بالنفس بعد أصحاب الفروض .*
*ـ* *أصل المسألة** :**    24*
*ـ الأسهم           : * 
*الزوجة :الثمن :ثلاثة أسهم  
**الأم : السدس :**أربعة أسهم 
 البنت: النصف :اثنا عشر سهمًا 
بنت الابن : السدس:أربعة أسهم 
 الأخ الشقيق :** الباقي تعصيبًا:واحد سهم* 
*يلاحظ أن مجموع الأسهم يساوي أصل المسألة ،فالمسألة عادلة .
*  *قيمة السهم : قيمة التركة على عدد الأسهم 
* *قيمة السهم :**144* *على أربعة وعشرين تساوي : ستة أفدنة 
-الأنصبة: عدد أسهم كل وارث في قيمة السهم.*
*الزوجة** :** ثلاثة** في* *ستة** تساوي * *ثمانية عشر** فدانًا**
**الأم**:**أربعة* *في** ستة**   تساوي * *أربعة وعشرون**  فدانًا**
**البنت**:**اثنا عشر* *في * *ستة**  تساوي * *اثنان وسبعون**   فدانًا* *
**بنت الابن**:**أربعة* *في* *ستة**  تساوي * *أربعة وعشرون**  فدانًا**
**الأخ الشقيق**:**واحد* *في** ستة**  تساوي * *ستة* *أ**فدنة*
*ـ* *توزيع التركة :* 
*يعامل المفقود بأفضل الفروض ، ويعامل الورثة الآخرين بأقل الفروض  كالآتي :*
*الزوجة**:* *ثمانية عشر** فدانًا**
**الأم**:* *أربعة وعشرون**  فدانًا**
**البنت : * .*أربعة وثلاثين*َ *فدانًا**.*
*بنت الابن**:**لاشيء حتى يتضح أمر المفقود**
**الأخ الشقيق**:** لاشيء حتى يتضح أمر المفقود*
*الابن* *المفقود:ثمانية وستين** فدانًا**.**تحفظ عند أمين حتى يتضح الأمر* ،*فإن ظهر المفقود حيًّا** دُفع إليه نصيبه ، وبقية الورثة كما هم* *،* *أي كما وزع عليهم* *بلا** تغيير .* 
*وإن ظهر المفقود* *ميتًا* *:* 
*أخذت* *"* *البنت** " باقي نصيبها على فرض وفاته** ليكون جملة نصيبها اثنان وسبعون فدانًا-*
*وأعطيت* *"* *بنت الابن* *أربعة وعشرون**  فدانًا**.*
* وأعطي** "**الأخ الشقيق* *"* *الباقي* *ستة** أ**فدنة*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السادس والثلاثون* *
**تيسير علم المواريث*
*تابع الإرث بالتقدير* 
*تابع :ثالثًا : ميراث " المفقود* *والأسير**"** ‹توفيت عن :زوج ،وأخت شقيقة ،وأخت لأب ،وأخ لأب مفقود.
الحل:
أولًا الحل على فرض حياة الأخ لأب المفقود :
*
*الزوج : النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
**الأخت شقيقة :**النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.
* *الأخت لأب ،والأخ لأب المفقود : الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض يقسم بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، لكن أصحاب الفروض فروضهم  استغرقت التركة ولم يبق شيءٌ للعصبة .*
*فلو جعلنا أصل المسألة : ستة
أسهم الزوج : ثلاثة 
أسهم الأخت الشقيقة : ثلاثة 
اسهم الأخت لأب* *،والأخ لأب المفقود :____ 

 ثانيًا : الحل على فرض وفاة* *الأخ لأب المفقود* 
*الزوج : النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة 
**الأخت شقيقة :**النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.*
*الأخت لأب : السدس فرضًا تكملة للثلثين الذي هو فرض الأخوات عند التعدد .
يلاحظ أن المسألة عائلة ، فندخل النقص على جميع الورثة 
ليأخذ كل وارث فرضه المقدر له.
فلو جعلنا أصل المسألة : ستة
أسهم الزوج : ثلاثة 
أسهم الأخت الشقيقة : ثلاثة 
أسهم الأخت لأب : واحد
مجموع الأسهم سبعة لأن المسألة عائلة فنلغي الأصل الأول ستة ونعتمد سبعة أصل للمسألة ، فتقسم قيمة التركة على سبعة لنستخرج قيمة السهم .
 لو قسمنا الأسهم على كل فرض ستكون كالآتي:
- على الفرض الأول وهو حياة المفقود :
الزوج : ثلاثة ونصف 
الأخت الشقيقة :**ثلاثة ونصف 
ولا شيء* *للأخت لأب ،والأخ لأب المفقود*
*- على الفرض الثاني وهو موت المفقود:*
*الزوج           : ثلاثة 
الأخت الشقيقة : ثلاثة 
الأخت لأب    : واحد 
توزيع التركة كالآتي:
نعطي الورثة أقل النصيبين ، ونعطي المفقود أعلاهما 
نلاحظ أن المفقود في الحالين ليس له شيء ، ولكن وحياته من عدمها تؤثر في   ميراث باقي الورثة كما هو واضح من الحل عاليه .فتوزع التركة إلى أن يتضح   حال المفقود كالآتي:*
*الزوج           : ثلاثة أسهم 
الأخت الشقيقة : ثلاثة * *أسهم*
*الأخت لأب* *: ______
الأخ لأب المفقود :____* *
فيتبقى سهم يحفظ في يد أمينة حتى* *يتضح حال المفقود  ،فإن ظهر المفقود حيًّا ؛اعتمد الحل الأول وقسم السهم المحفوظ على الزوج والأخت الشقيقة  بالسوية.
و**إن ظهر المفقود ميتًا -سواء كان موتًا حقيقيًا أو بحكم القاضي حسب الملابسات - اعتمد الحل الثاني أي يُعطى السهم المحفوظ للأخت لأب .
**___________* 
*‹ توفي عن :**زوجة* *،وأم** ،**وبنت مفقودة ،وأخت لأب  ،وابن أخ شقيق .والتركة 2496  ريال .
الحل:
**أولًا :على فرض حياة البنت المفقودة :*
*الزوجة : الثمن   فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
**الأم : السدس   فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث ولتعدد الإخوة 
**البنت المفقودة :النصف  فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها .*
*الأخت لأب: الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة مع الغير لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث ، فتأخذ الأخت لأب قوة الأخ لأب في الإرث والحجب عند وجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث للمتوفى.
**ابن أخ شقيق  : محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الأخت لأب مع الفرع الوارث المؤنث.
نفرض أصل المسألة* *ثمانية وأربعين* * .أسهم كل وارث:*
*الزوجة : الثمن : ستة أسهم
الأم : السدس :ثمانية أسهم 
البنت المفقودة :النصف :أربعة وعشرون سهمًا 
الأخت لأب: الباقي تعصيبًا: عشرة أسهم 
ابن أخ شقيق  : _________ .
*
*قيمة السهم :  قيمة* *التركة* *على** أصل المسألة* 
*2496 * *على** 48 = 52* 
**الأنصبة على الفرض الأول وهو حياة المفقود:*
*الزوجة**:* *ستة* *في** اثنان وخمسون* *تساوي** 312*
*الأم**:**ثمانية**  في** اثنان وخمسون* *تساوي * *416*
*البنت* *المفقودة**:**أربعة وعشرون** في** اثنان وخمسون** تساوي** 1248* 
*الأخت لأب**:* *الباقي تعصيبًا**:**عشرة* *في** اثنان وخمسون* *تساوي**520.*
*1248+312+416+520= 2496 .*
ثانيًا :على فرض موت البنت المفقودة :
*الزوجة : الربع  فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
**الأم : الثلث* فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ولعدم تعدد الإخوة.*
*الأخت لأب: النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها .*
*ابن الأخ الشقيق:______ الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض** ،لكن أصحاب الفروض فروضهم  استغرقت التركة ولم يبق شيءٌ للعاصب .* 
*يلاحظ أن المسألة عائلة ، فندخل النقص على جميع الورثة 
ليأخذ كل وارث فرضه المقدر له.
**نفرض أصل المسألة* *ثمانية وأربعين* *.
**أسهم كل وارث:* 
*الزوجة : الربع :اثنا عشر سهمًا
الأم : الثلث:ستة عشر سهمًا
الأخت لأب: النصف**:أربعة وعشرون سهمًا 
ابن الأخ الشقيق:______ 
المسألة عالت* *إلى اثنين وخمسين**
 مجموع أسهم  أصحاب الفروض :* * اثنين وخمسين
 .المسألة عالت فنلغي الأصل الأول  ،ونعتمد* *اثنين وخمسين**كأصل للمسألة .*
*فتقسم قيمة التركة على* *اثنين وخمسين** لنستخرج قيمة السهم* 
*قيمة السهم الجديدة الناتجة عن العول :*
*التركة* *على** أصل المسألة الجديد* 
*2496**  على** 52 = 48* 
**الأنصبة على الفرض الثاني  وهو موت المفقود:*
*الزوجة**:**اثنا عشر* *في** ثمانية وأربعون** تساوي** خمسمائة ستة وسبعون**
**الأم**:**ستة عشر* *في** ثمانية وأربعون** تساوي** سبعمائة وثمانية وستون**
**الأخت لأب**:* *أربعة وعشرون* *في** ثمانية وأربعون** تساوي* *ألف ومائة واثنين وخمسون**
**ابن الأخ الشقيق  * *______* 
*1152+768+576= 2496.*
*توزيع التركة :*
*يُعْطَى    كُلُّ وَارِثٍ مِنْ وَرَثَتِهِ  الْيَقِينَ ، وَيُوقَفُ الْبَاقِي  حَتَّى   يَتَبَيَّنَ أَمْرُهُ ، أَوْ  تَمْضِيَ مُدَّةُ الِانْتِظَارِ.
أي يُعْطَى الورثةُ أقلَّ الأنصبةِ احتياطًا للمفقودِ كالآتي:**
* *الزوجة* *:* * 312 ريال*
*الأم :**416* *ريال
**الأخت لأب:* *520 ريال*
*ابن أخ شقيق  : _________* *
312+416+520= 1248 .
باقي التركة : 
2496  -  1248  = 1248 ريال. تحفظ في يد أمينة حتى يتضح أمر المفقودة ، ف**إن ظهرت المفقودة حية أعطي لها المال المحفوظ عند الأمين .**و**إن ظهرت المفقودة ميتة -سواء كان موتًا حقيقيًا أو بحكم القاضي حسب الملابسات -**اعتمد الحل الثاني ورُدَّ المال المحفوظ عند الأمين لمستحقيه كما هو موضح بالفرض الثاني* 
**فائدة
**على فرض موت البنت المفقودة  الأم   لها الثلث كاملًا؛ لعدم وجود جمع من الإخوة، وابن  الأخ لا علاقة له بحجب   الأم من الثلث إلى السدس حجب نقصان، سواء كان مع أخ؛  أمْ وُجِدَ جماعة  من  أبناء الأخ، قال الماوردي الشافعي في الحاوي الكبير: لَا    اخْتِلَافَ فِيهِ بَيْنَ الْفُقَهَاءِ أَنَّ بَنِي الْإِخْوَةِ لَا    يَحْجُبُونَ الْأُمَّ عَنِ الثُّلُثِ إِلَى السُّدُسِ، بِخِلَافِ    آبَائِهِمْ، وَإِنْ حَجَبَهَا وَلَدُ الْوَلَدِ كَآبَائِهِمْ _ إسلام ويب .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس السابع والثلاثون 
تيسير علم المواريث
تابع الإرث بالتقدير
 رابعًا : ميراث " ولد الزنا  " و " ولد اللعان "
 
**من هو ولد الزنا ؟ 
ـ  ولد الزنا : هو الذي أتت به أمُّهُ من سفاح - أي من غير نكاح شرعي 
ـ ويسمى ولد الزنا ، بالولد غير الشرعي ، ويسمى أبوه بالأب غير الشرعي . 

ولد اللعان:
اللعان لغة: الطرد والإبعاد.
 وشرعًا: المباهلة بين الزوجين في إزالة حد, أو نفي ولد بلفظ مخصوص أمام الحاكم.
واللعان  والملاعنة تكون بين طرفين،  بين زوج وزوجة، فالذي يصدر من الزوج لفظ اللعن،  والذي من الزوجة لفظ  الغضب، وهو أشد من اللعن، واختير الغضب للزوجة وهو  أشد من اللعن لأن  جريمتها أشد فيما لو صدق، جريمته جريمة قذف لو كذب،  وجريمتها لو صدق زنا،  عقوبته لو صدقت وكذب عليها حد القذف، وعقوبتها لو صدق  وكذبت الرجم،  فالمرأة ذنبها أعظم وأشد، الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير. 
اللعان إنما يشرع لأمرين :
الأول : إذا قذف الزوج زوجته بالزنا ، ولم يأت بأربعة شهود ، فله إسقاط حد القذف عنه باللعان .
والثاني : أن يريد نفي الولد عنه . الإسلام سؤال وجواب.-
قال تعالى "وَالَّذِينَ  يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ  فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلَا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً  أَبَدًا وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ الْفَاسِقُونَ" النور : 4 .
ليس مجرد القذف لعانًا ، وإنما هو سبب للعان ، وكذا لو قذفها فحلفت أنها بريئة فليس بلعان أيضًا . 
فاللعان : ما يجري بين الزوجين من الشهادات والأيمان المؤكدة ، إذا رمى  الزوج زوجته بالزنا ، ولم تكن له بينة على ذلك ، وأنكرت الزوجة . 
أو ادعى الزوج أن ولد زوجته ليس منه ، وأنكرت هي تلك الدعوى ، وليست له  بينة على ما رماها به ؛ فإنهما يتلاعنان على الصفة التي ذكر الله عز وجل.  .الإسلام سؤال وجواب - 
أَسْبَابُ اللِّعَانِ: 
-قذف الزوج زوجته المدخول بها بفعل الزنا, مع ادعاء المشاهدة وعدم البيِّنة.
-إنكار من وُلِدَ على فراشهِ منها, إن وُلد لستة أشهر فأكثر ولم يمض على حملها أقصر مدة الحمل, وكونها موطوءة بالعقد.
حكمه:
جاء في " المغني " لابن قدامة الحنبلي :
ولد الملاعنة يلحق الملاعِن إذا اسْتَلحَقه ، وولد الزنى لا يلحق الزاني - أي لا يلحق الزاني ولد الزنى إذا استلحقه الزاني - في قول الجمهور . 
والراجح أن ولد الزنى لا يثبت نسبه من الزاني سواء تزوج بمزنيته وهي حامل  فجاءت بولد لأقل من ستة أشهر من وقت عقد النكاح ، أو لم يتزوجها وجاءت بولد  ، ولكن إذا استلحقه بأن ادّعاه ولم يقل أنه ولده من الزنى ، فإنه يثبت نسبه في أحكام الدنيا ،  وكذلك لو تزوج بمزنيته وهي حامل منه من الزنى فجاءت بولد لأقل من أدنى  مدّة الحمل وسكت أو ادّعاه ولم يقل إنه من الزنى ، فإن نسبه يثبت في أحكام  الدنيا .-هنا- وسيأتي تفصيل أقوال العلماء في أحكام  ولد الزنا
 وسُمِّي اللعان بذلك؛ لقول الرجل في الخامسة: أن لعنة الله عليه إن كان من الكاذبين، ولأن أحدهما كاذب لا محالة، فيكون ملعونًا.
*دليل أحكام اللعان:
يستدل على تشريع اللعان بقوله تعالى""وَالَّذِينَ   يَرْمُونَ أَزْوَاجَهُمْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ شُهَدَاءُ إِلَّا   أَنْفُسُهُمْ فَشَهَادَةُ أَحَدِهِمْ أَرْبَعُ شَهَادَاتٍ بِاللَّهِ   إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ وَالْخَامِسَةُ أَنَّ لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ   عَلَيْهِ إِنْ كَانَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ وَيَدْرَأُ عَنْهَا الْعَذَابَ   أَنْ تَشْهَدَ أَرْبَعَ شَهَادَاتٍ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ   وَالْخَامِسَةَ أَنَّ غَضَبَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا إِنْ كَانَ مِنَ   الصَّادِقِينَ" الآيات النور: 6- 10.
وبحديث سهل بن سعد رضي الله عنه: - أن رجلاً من الأنصارِ جاء إلى رسولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسولَ اللهِ، أرأيتَ رجلاً وجَدَ مع امرأتِه رجلاً، أيقتُلُه أم كيف يفعلُ؟ فأنزل اللهُ في شأنِه ما ذكر في القرآنِ من أمرِ المتلاعنين، فقال النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: قد قضى اللهُ فيك وفي امرأتِك. قال: فتلاعنا  في المسجدِ وأنا شاهدٌ، فلما فَرَغا قال: كَذَبتُ عليها يا رسولَ اللهِ إن  أمسكتُها، فطلَّقَها ثلاثًا ، قبل أن يأمرَه رسولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه  وسلم حين فَرَغا من التلاعُنِ،ففارق  ها عند النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  فكان ذلك تفريقًا بين كلِّ متلاعنينِ. قال ابنُ جُريجٍ ، قال ابنُ شِهابٍ،  عن سهلِ بنِ سعدٍ الساعديِّ في هذا الحديث: أن النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: إن جاءت به أحمرَ قصيرًا، كأنه وحَرَةٌ، فلا أُراها إلا قد صدقت وكذب  عليها، وإن جاءت به أسودَ العينِ، ذا ألَيَتين، فلا أُراه إلا قد صدق  عليها. فجاءت به على المكروهِ من ذلك.
**الراوي : سهل بن سعد الساعدي| المحدث : البخاري| المصدر : صحيح البخاري-الصفحة أو الرقم: 5309 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح - الدرر -
** صفة اللعان: أن يقول الزوج عند الحاكم أمام جَمْع من الناس:  أشهد بالله إني لمن الصادقين فيما رميت به زوجتي فلانة من الزنى، يقول ذلك  أربع مرات، ويشير إليها إن كانت حاضرة، ويسمِّيها إن كانت غائبة بما تتميز  به. ثم يزيد في الشهادة الخامسة- بعد أن يعظه الحاكم ويحذره من الكذب-:  وعليَّ لعنة الله، إن كنت من الكاذبين.
ثم تقول المرأة أربع مرات: أشهد بالله لقد كذب فيما رماني به من الزنى، ثم تزيد في الشهادة الخامسة: وأن غضب الله عليها إن كان من الصادقين.
قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله :
" إذا رماها بالزنا تطالبه بحد القذف ليجلد ثمانين جلدة ، تطلب من المحكمة   أن يقام عليه الحد ثمانين جلدة ، إلا أن تعفو وتصفح ويهديه الله ويترك   الكلام البذيء فلا بأس " 
انتهى من "مجموع فتاوى ابن باز" (22/ 403) .الإسلام سؤال وجواب - 
الأحكام المترتبة على اللعان:
إذا تم اللعان فإنه يترتب عليه ما يأتي:
-سقوط حد القذف عن الزوج.
-ثبوت الفرقة بين الزوجين، وتحريمها عليه تحريمًا مؤبدًا، ولو لم يفرق الحاكم بينهما.
-ينتفي عنه نسب ولدها ويلحق بالزوجة، ويتطلب نَفْيُ الولد ذِكْرَه صراحة في اللعان، كقوله "أشهد بالله إني لمن الصادقين فيما رميتها به من الزنى، وما هذا بولدي". لحديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما: أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لاعن بين رجل وامرأته ففرق بينهما، وألحق الولد بالمرأة.
-وجوب حد الزنى على المرأة، إلا أن تُلاعِن هي أيضًا؛ فإن نكولها عن الأَيْمان مع أَيْمانه بَيِّنَةٌ قوية، توجب إقامة الحد عليها.كتاب: الفقه الميسرفي ضوء الكتاب والسنة
*ولد الزنا له كرامته واحترامه:
 ولد الزنا كغيره من الناس ،له كرامته واحترامه ، ولا ذنب له في ما اقترفه أبواه فلا يؤثر فيه ذلك ،ولا يقدح في عدالته .معلوم   أن الزاني والزانية هما المؤاخذان بجرمهما وليس ولد الزنا، ومن المقرر في   شريعتنا الإسلامية الغراء أن كل إنسان لا يؤاخذ بجريمة غيره؛ قال تعالى"كُلُّ امْرِئٍ بِمَا كَسَبَ رَهِينٌ"الطور:21، وقال"وَلَا تَكْسِبُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ إِلَّا عَلَيْهَا وَلَا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى"الأنعام: 164، وقال – صلى الله عليه وسلم  "ليس على ولَدِ الزِّنا مِنْ وزرِ أبويْهِ شيءٌ"الراوي : عائشة أم المؤمنين|المحدث : الألباني|المصدر : صحيح الجامع-الصفحة أو الرقم: 5406 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : حسن
وما أحسنَ ما قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله "وولَدُ   الزِّنَا إنْ آمَنَ وعَمِل صالحًا دَخل الجَنَّةَ, وإلا جُوزِي بعَمَلِه   كمَا يجَازَى غيْرُه, والجَزَاءُ على الأَعْمَالِ لا على النَّسَبِ ... وَأَكْرَمُ الخَلقِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاهُمْ". اهـ. "الفتاوى الكبرى "
من   المعروف أن ولد الزنا كان ضحية خطأ ارتكبه غيره، وله حقوق وأحكام كعامة   الناس، وقد يلتبس بعض الأحكام المتعلقة به على طلاب العلم وغيرهم، ومن تلك   الأحكام مسألة ميراث ولد الزنا وهي من المسائل المهمة التي يكثر السؤال   عنها.
** أقوال العلماء 
** اتفق العلماء على أن الفِراش هو الأصل في ثبوت النسب ، والمراد بالفِرَاش : الزوجية القائمة بين الرجل والمرأة .
قال الشيخ عبد الوهَّاب خلَّاف  " المراد شرعًا بالفِراش :  الزوجية  القائمة حين ابتداء الحمل ، فمن حملت وكانت حين حملت زوجة يثبت  نسب حملها  من زوجها الثابتة زوجيتها به حين حملت، من غير حاجة إلى بينة  منها، أو  إقرار منه، وهذا النسب يعتبر شرعًا ثابتًا بالفراش". انتهى من "أحكام الأحوال الشخصية" ص: 186
قال ابن القيم  " فَأَمَّا ثُبُوتُ النَّسَبِ بِالْفِرَاشِ فَأَجْمَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ الْأُمَّةُ ". انتهى من "زاد المعاد" (5/368.
وقال ابن الأثير  "   وإثبات، النسب وإلحاقه بالفراش المستند إلى عقد صحيح أو ملك يمين، مذهب   جميع الفقهاء ، لم يختلف فيه أحد من الصحابة والتابعين فمَن بعدَهُم من   المجتهدين وغيرهم "انتهى من "الشافي في شرح مسند الشافعي" 5/49
واختلف العلماء في الزاني إذا أراد استلحاق ابنه من الزنا به، هل يثبت نسبه له شرعًا أم لا ؟
لمسألة استلحاق الزاني لابنه من الزنا صور:
الصورة الأولى :
أن تكون المرأة المزني بها ذات فراش : أي متزوجة ، وأتت بولد بعد ستة أشهر من زواجها ، ففي هذه الحال ينسب الولد إلى الزوج ، ولا ينتفي عنه إلا بملاعنته لزوجته. 
ولو ادعى رجل آخر أنه زنى بهذه المرأة وأن هذا ابنه من الزنا ، لم يلتفت إليه بالإجماع ، وذلك لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "الْوَلَدُ لِلْفِرَاشِ ، وَلِلْعَاهِرِ الْحَجَرُ" رواه البخاري :2053 ، ومسلم :1457.
قال ابن قدامة  " وَأَجْمَعُوا عَلَى أَنَّهُ إذَا وُلِدَ عَلَى فِرَاشٍ رَجُلٍ ، فَادَّعَاهُ آخَرُ : أَنَّهُ لَا يَلْحَقُهُ " انتهى من "المغني" 9/123 .
الصورة الثانية : 
أن لا تكون المرأة ذات فراش : ولا يستلحقه الزاني به ، ولا ادَّعي أنه ابنه من الزنا ، ففي هذه الحال لا يُلحق به أيضًا قولاً واحدًا .
فلم يقل أحد من أهل العلم بإلحاق ولد الزنا بالزاني من غير أن يدعيه الزاني.
وقد أشار الْمَاوَرْدِيُّ في "الحاوي الكبير" 8/455 إلى " إِجْمَاعِهِمْ عَلَى نَفْيِهِ عَنْهُ مَعَ اعْتِرَافِهِ بِالزِّنَا" .أي إذا لم يدعه
الصورة الثالثة : 
إذا لم تكن المرأة فراشًا لأحد : وأراد الزاني استلحاق هذا الولد به .
فهذه الصورة محل الخلاف بين العلماء.
قال ابن قدامة  " وَإِنَّمَا الْخِلَافُ فِيمَا إذَا وُلِدَ عَلَى غَيْرِ فِرَاشٍ " انتهى من "المغني" 9/123.
وهي مسألة مهمة جدًا كما قال ابن القيم " هَذِهِ مَسْأَلَةٌ جَلِيلَةٌ اخْتَلَفَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ فِيهَا " انتهى من "زاد المعاد" 5/381.
اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة على قولين مشهورين :
القول الأول: أن ابن الزنا لا يُنسب إلى الزاني ولو ادعاه واستلحقه به.
وهو قول عامة العلماء من المذاهب الأربعة والظاهرية وغيرهم . 
ينظر: "المبسوط" للسرخسي :17/154، "بدائع الصنائع" للكاساني 6/243 ، "المدونة" 2/556 ، "أسنى المطالب في شرح روض الطالب" 3/20، " المغني" 6/228 ، "المحلَّى" 10/142.
وبِنَاءً   على هذا القول : فإن ولد الزنا – ذكرًا كان أو أنثى – لا ينسب إلى الزاني  ،  ولا يقال إنه ولده ، وإنما ينسب إلى أمه ، وهو مَحْرَمٌ لها ، ويرثُها   كبقية أبنائها .
قال ابن قدامة المقدسي  " وَوَلَدُ الزِّنَى لَا يَلْحَقُ الزَّانِيَ فِي قَوْلِ الْجُمْهُورِ" انتهى من " المغني " 9/123.
وعلى هذا القول فتوى الشيخ ابن إبراهيم كما في "فتاواه " 11/146، والشيخ ابن باز كما في "مجموع فتاواه" 28/ 124 ، رحمة الله عليهما .
وجاء في " فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " 20/387 " الصحيح   من أقوال العلماء أن الولد لا يثبت نسبه للواطئ إلا إذا كان الوطءُ  مستندًا  إلى نكاح صحيح أو فاسد أو نكاح شبهة أو ملك يمين أو شبهة ملك يمين  ، فيثبت  نسبه إلى الواطئ ويتوارثان ، أما إن كان الوطء زنا فلا يلحق  الولد الزاني ،  ولا يثبت نسبه إليه ، وعلى ذلك لا يرثه" . انتهى
القول الثاني: أن الزاني إذا استلحق ولده من الزنا فإنه يلحق به.
وهو قول عروة بن الزبير ، وسليمان بن يسار، والحسن البصري ، وابن سيرين ، وإبراهيم النخعي ، وإسحاق بن راهويه، كما نقله عنهم ابن قدامة في "المغني" 9/123.
وروى الدارمي في "السنن" 3106، عَنْ بُكَيْرٍ عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ يَسَارٍ قَالَ "   أَيُّمَا رَجُلٍ أَتَى إِلَى غُلَامٍ يَزْعُمُ أَنَّهُ ابْنٌ لَهُ   وَأَنَّهُ زَنَى بِأُمِّهِ ، وَلَمْ يَدَّعِ ذَلِكَ الْغُلَامَ أَحَدٌ :   فَهُوَ يَرِثُهُ "
قَالَ بُكَيْرٌ : وَسَأَلْتُ عُرْوَةَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ مِثْلَ قَوْلِ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ يَسَارٍ " 
قال ابن القيم  " كَانَ   إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ رَاهَوَيْهِ يَذْهَبُ إِلَى أَنَّ الْمَوْلُودَ مِنَ   الزِّنَى إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ مَوْلُودًا عَلَى فِرَاشٍ يَدَّعِيهِ صَاحِبُهُ   ، وَادَّعَاهُ الزَّانِي : أُلْحِقَ بِهِ ... وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ الْحَسَنِ الْبَصْرِيِّ ، رَوَاهُ عَنْهُ إسحاق بِإِسْنَادِهِ فِي رَجُلٍ زَنَى بِامْرَأَةٍ، فَوَلَدَتْ وَلَدًا، فَادَّعَى وَلَدَهَا فَقَالَ: يُجْلَدُ وَيَلْزَمُهُ الْوَلَدُ. 
وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ وَسُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ يَسَارٍ". انتهى من "زاد المعاد" 5/381
قال ابنُ قدامة  " وَرَوَى عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَاصِمٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ :   لَا أَرَى بَأْسًا إذَا زِنَى الرَّجُلُ بِالْمَرْأَةِ فَحَمَلَتْ مِنْهُ  ،  أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَهَا مَعَ حَمْلهَا ، وَيَسْتُرَ عَلَيْهَا ،  وَالْوَلَدُ  وَلَدٌ لَهُ ". انتهى من "المغني" 9/123.
واختار هذا القول : شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ، وتلميذه ابن القيم .
قال ابن مفلح رحمه الله  " واختار شيخنا أنه إن استلحق ولده من زنا ولا فراش : لحقه " انتهى من "الفروع" 6/625.
ونسبه إليه البعلي في "الاختيارات الفقهية" صـ 477 .
وقال  المرداوي  " وَاخْتَارَ الشَّيْخُ تَقِيُّ الدِّينِ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ :  إنْ اسْتَلْحَقَ وَلَدَهُ من الزنى وَلَا فِرَاشَ: لَحِقَهُ.
وَنَصُّ الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فيها : لَا يَلْحَقُهُ .
وقال في الِانْتِصَارِ: في نِكَاحِ الزَّانِيَةِ يَسُوغُ الِاجْتِهَادُ فيه ، وقال في الِانْتِصَارِ أَيْضًا : يَلْحَقُهُ بِحُكْمِ حَاكِمٍ ، وَذَكَرَ أبو يَعْلَى الصَّغِيرُ وَغَيْرُهُ مِثْلَ ذلك" انتهى من "الإنصاف" 9/269
واختاره أيضًا من المعاصرين : الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا في "تفسير المنار" 4/382.
حُجج الفريقين بإيجاز:
 *استدل جمهور العلماء على عدم لحوق ولد الزنى بالزاني :
1- بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم" الْوَلَدُ لِلْفِرَاشِ ، وَلِلْعَاهِرِ الْحَجَرُ" ، متفق عليه .
ووجه الاستدلال :  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  لم يجعل ولدًا لغير الفراش ،  كما لم يجعل  للعاهر سوى الحجر ، وإلحاق ولد  الزنا بالزاني إلحاق للولد  بغير الفراش .
فقوله :الولد للفراش : يقتضي حصر ثبوت النسب بالفراش. 
قال الكاساني  "  النَّبِيُّ عَلَيْهِ  الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ أَخْرُج  الْكَلَامَ  مُخْرَجَ الْقِسْمَةِ ،  فَجَعَلَ الْوَلَدَ لِصَاحِبِ  الْفِرَاشِ  وَالْحَجْرَ لِلزَّانِي ،  فَاقْتَضَى أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ  الْوَلَدُ لِمَنْ  لَا فِرَاشَ لَهُ ، كَمَا  لَا يَكُونُ الْحَجْرُ لِمَنْ  لَا زِنَا مِنْهُ  ، إذْ الْقِسْمَةُ تَنْفِي  الشَّرِكَةَ .
وَالثَّانِي :  أَنَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ  وَالسَّلَامُ جَعَلَ الْوَلَدَ  لِصَاحِبِ  الْفِرَاشِ وَنَفَاهُ عَنْ  الزَّانِي بِقَوْلِهِ عَلَيْهِ  الصَّلَاةُ  وَالسَّلَامُ : "وَلِلْعَاهِرِ الْحَجْرُ" لِأَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذَا  الْكَلَامِ يُسْتَعْمَلُ فِي النَّفْيِ .

قال أبو بكر الجصاص: "وقوله"الْوَلَدُ لِلْفِرَاشِ" قد اقتضى معنيين: 
أحدهما: إثبات النسب لصاحب الفراش .
والثاني: أن من لا فراش له فلا نسب له ؛ لأن  قوله "الولد" اسم للجنس، وكذلك   قوله "الفراش" للجنس، لدخول الألف واللام  عليه ، فلم يبق ولد إلا وهو  مراد  بهذا الخبر، فكأنه قال: لا ولد إلا  للفراش" انتهى من "أحكام القرآن" 5/159.
 *استدل من قال بإلحاق ابن الزنا به إذا استلحقه:
-أن هذا الطفل متولد من مائه ، فهو ابنه قدرًا وكونًا ، ولا يوجد دليل شرعي صحيح صريح يمنع من إلحاق نسبه به .
قال  الشيخ ابن عثيمين    " الولد للزاني ، وذلك لأن الحكم الكوني الآن لا يعارضه  حكم شرعي فكيف   نلغي هذا الحكم الكوني ، مع أننا نعلم أن هذا الولد خلق من  ماء هذا الرجل ؟   فإذا استلحقه وقال هو ولده فهو له ...
وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وجماعة من العلماء ، يلحقونه ويقولون : إن هذا    الولد ثبت كونه للزاني قدرًا ، ولم يعارضه حكم شرعي ، فلا نهمل الحكم    القدري بدون معارض ، أما لو عارضه الحكم الشرعي فمعلوم أن الحكم الشرعي    مقدم على الحكم القدري " انتهى من "فتح ذي الجلال" 12/318 .
 وأما حديث "الْوَلَدُ لِلْفِرَاشِ وَلِلْعَاهِرِ الْحَجَرُ" فهو وارد في حال وجود الفراش ، ومسألتنا في حال عدم وجود الفراش 
قال شيخ الإسلام : " فَإِذَا لَمْ تَكُنْ الْمَرْأَةُ فِرَاشًا : لَمْ يَتَنَاوَلْهُ الْحَدِيثُ " .انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" 32/ 113 .
والحاصل :
أن القول بالمنع والجواز قولان معتبران عند أهل العلم ، وهذه المسألة من مسائل الاجتهاد ،    ويبقى النظر في كل واقعة بملابساتها ، فإذا كان الولد يضيع دينًا أو   دنيًا  فالأخذ بالقول بالاستلحاق فيه تحقيق مصلحة حفظه ، وهي مصلحة شرعية .
نسأل الله السلامة والعافية .
وللاستزادة ينظر: 
- " فقه الأسرة عند ابن تيمية في الزواج وآثاره " ، رسالة دكتوراه ، محمد بن أحمد الصالح.
- " النسب ومدى تأثير المستجدات العلمية في إثباته "، سفيان بن عمر بورقعة.  رسالة دكتوراه.
- " نسب ولد الزنا " ، الشيخ عدنان بن محمد الدقيلان ، بحث منشور في " مجلة العدل "  عدد22.
- " أحكام ولد الزنا " ، إبراهيم بن عبد الله القصيّر ، بحث تكميلي لنيل درجة الماجستير.
- " حكم نسبة المولود إلى أبيه من المدخول بها قبل العقد " ، للدكتور عبد العزيز الفوزان.
 والله أعلم .
**موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب*
**ولمزيد تفصيل في أدلة كل فريق يُرجع للرابط التالي - هنا- 
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*o**ويشترط للإرث من أقارب الأم إذا  كان حملاً غير شرعي أن يولد حيًّا لـ 270 يوم على الأكثر من تاريخ وفاة  الموَرِّث للتأكد أنه كان موجودًا في بطن أمه حين وفاة الموَرِّث . فإن  وُلِدَ لأكثر من هذه المدة فلا يستحق شيئًا .* 
*المواريث في الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون / ص : 187 .* 
*·    * *أمثلة :*
*ـ تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وولد لعان**  أو ولد زنا* *، وعم .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ* *ولد الزنا* *:* *لا ير ث أبا**ه لانتفاء** نسب الولد من أبيه .*
*ـ* *الورثة  :* 
*oالزوجة : الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* 
*oالعم : الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة بالنفس
*
*ـ تُوفيت* *عن** : ابن لعان* *- أو ولد زنا -* *، وزوج ، وأم* 
*الحل  :* 
*ـ ابن اللعان -أو ولد الزنا - يرث المتوفاة لأنها أمه ونسبه ثابت إليها .*
*ـ الحجب  :* 
*" الزوج " محجوب حجب نقصان من " النصف " إلى " الربع " لوجود الفرع الوارث .* 
*" الأم " محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لوجود الفرع الوارث .* 
*ـ الورثة  :* 
*oالزوج     : الربع فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.  * 
*oالأم        : السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة*
*oابن اللعان:  الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض                             
**ـ توفي عن : ولد لعان استلحقه بنفسه ، وبنت، وأم.
الحل: 
الحجب: الأم : محجوبة حجب نقصان من الثلث* 
*إلى السدس لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى
**ـ ولد اللعان ينسب لأبيه طالما استلحقه لنفسه*
*جاء في " المغني " لابن قدامة الحنبلي :
ولد الملاعنة يلحق الملاعِن إذا اسْتَلحَقه .* *-هنا-
**ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:*
*oالأم : السدس فرضًا* *لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى. 
**oالبنت وولد اللعان : الباقي تعصيبًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.
**ـ توفي عن : ولد* *غير شرعي ، وزوجة ، وجدة ،وعم .
الحل:
على قول الجمهور الولد* *غير الشرعي :لانسب له لأبيه وبالتالي لا ميراث له من أبيه .
- الورثة وتوزيع التركة :*
*الزوجة: الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى
الجدة : السدس فرضًا 
العم : الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس بعد أصحاب الفروض
**على القول الثاني: أن الزاني إذا استلحق ولده من الزنا فإنه يلحق به.
وهو قول عروة بن الزبير ، وسليمان بن يسار، والحسن البصري ، وابن سيرين ، وإبراهيم النخعي ، وإسحاق بن راهويه، كما نقله عنهم ابن قدامة في "المغني" 9/123.
فعلى فرض أن المتوفى استلحق ابنَهُ* *غير الشرعي فلحق بأبيه :
**- الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
الزوجة: الثمن  فرضًا لوجود فرع وارث للمتوفى
الجدة : السدس فرضًا* 
*الولد غير الشرعي:* *الباقي تعصيبًا عصبة بالنفس بعد أصحاب الفروض.
العم :  محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*نسب ولد الزنا والأحكام الفقهية المترتبة عليه
** قال ابن قدامة - رحمه الله - : 
 " ويحرم على الرجل نكاح بنته من الزنا ، وأخته ، وبنت ابنه ، وبنت بنته ،  وبنت أخيه ، وأخته من الزنا ، وهو قول عامة الفقهاء " انتهى . 
" المغني "  7 / 485  . 
وسئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : عن بنت الزنا هل تزوج بأبيها ؟ 
 فأجاب : 
 " الحمد لله ، مذهب الجمهور من العلماء أنه لا يجوز التزويج بها ، وهو الصواب المقطوع به " انتهى . 
" مجموع الفتاوى " ( 32 / 134 ) . 
وجاء في " الموسوعة الفقهية "  36 / 210  : 
 " ويحرم على الإنسان أن يتزوّج بنته من الزّنا بصريح الآية " حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ " لأنّها بنته حقيقةً ولغةً , ومخلوقة من مائه , ولهذا حرّم ابن الزّنا على أمّه . 
 وهذا هو رأي الحنفيّة وهو المذهب عند المالكيّة , والحنابلة " انتهى . 
ولكن ذلك لا يعني أنه مَحرَمٌ لهن فنُجَوِّز له  الخلوة بهن أو وضعهن الحجاب في حضرته ، فإن التحريم في النكاح لا يلزم منه  دائما المحرمية المبيحة للخلوة ونحوها ، فهي حكم زائد لا يثبت إلا للمحارم الشرعيين ؛ فيجب التنبه لهذا . 
 قال ابن قدامة – رحمه الله - : 
 " الحرام المحض : وهو الزنا : يثبت به التحريم ، ولا تثبت به المحرمية ولا إباحة النظر " انتهى بتصرف . 
 " المغني " ( 7 / 482 ) . 

الإسلام سؤال وجواب _ 
ابن  الزنا لا ينسب إلى الزاني ، ولا يلزم من ذلك إباحة أن يتزوج من محارمه من  جهة أبيه من الزنا،  فولد الزنا عند جماهير العلماء ولد في التحريم، وإن لم  يكن ولدًا في  الميراث والمحرمية، وغير ذلك من أحكام النسب الأخرى، لأن  أحكام النسب  تتبعض في العين الواحدة، فمثلاً الرضاعة يثبت لها من أحكام  النسب الحرمة والمحرمية، ولا يثبت لها وارث ولا عقل ولا دية ولا نفقة، ولا  غير ذلك من أحكام النسب، وكأمهات المؤمنين  :فهن أمهات في الحرمة لا في  المحرمية وغيرها، وكما أمر النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم سودة رضي الله عنها  بالاحتجاب عن ولد زمعة عملاً بشبهه بعتبة بن  أبي وقاص، وجعله أخًا لها من  الميراث عملاً بموجب الولد للفراش. 
قال ابن تيمية - بعد أن ذكر حرمة  التزوج من البنت من الزنا-: وأما  قول القائل: إنه لا يثبت في حقها الميراث  ونحوه، فجوابه أن النسب تتبعض  أحكامه، فقد يثبت بعض أحكام النسب دون بعض،  كما وافق أكثر المنازعين في  ولد الملاعنة على أنه يحرم على الملاعن ولا  يرثه. انتهى. 
والله أعلم. هنا - 
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثامن والثلاثون 
تيسير علم المواريث
تابع الإرث بالتقدير
خامسًا:: ميراث الغرقى والهدمى ومن في حكمهم
**من  أقدار الله تعالى أن يلاقي بعض الناس مصرعهم نتيجة حادث أليم ، كغرق ، أو  حريق ، أو هدم ، أو وباء ، أو أي كارثة ، فينتج عن هذا موت أشخاص  وأحيانًا  عائلات بأكملها ،فقد يركب أخوان في طائرة أو سفينة ، فتتحطم الطائرة ، أو تنقلب بهما السفينة ، فيصيبها الحرق أو الغرق 
وقد يتسمم بعض أفراد الأسرة بتناول طعام ملوث فيموت منهم أفراد ، أو أي كارثة ينتج عنها موت بعض الورثة . 
فكيف نورث بعضهم من بعض ؟ 
- ورد في كتاب : رد المحتار على الدر المختارمحمد أمين بن عمر (ابن عابدين:كتاب الفرائض » فصل في الغرقى والحرقى وغيرهم:
لَا تَوَارُثَ بَيْنَ الْغَرْقَى وَالْحَرْقَى إلَّا إذَا عُلِمَ تَرْتِيبُ الْمَوْتَى فَيَرِثُ الْمُتَأَخِّرُ، فَلَوْ جُهِلَ عَيْنَهُ أُعْطِيَ كُلٌّ بِالْيَقِينِ وَوُقِفَ الْمَشْكُوكُ فِيهِ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ أَوْ يَصْطَلِحُوا .هنا-
فلوجُهِلَ موتُ الأسبقِ، أو ماتوا معًا، ولم يُعلم موتُ المتقدم منهم من المتأخرِ.
فحكمهم في الميراث:
ألا يرث أحدٌ منهم  من الآخرِ الهالك معه، بل تكون تركةُ كلٍّ منهم لباقي ورثته، وكأنّ لا  قرابة بينهم ،وذلك لفقد شروط الإرث وهو: تحقّق حياة الوارث عند موت  المورِّث.إعانة الطالب في بداية علم الفرائض- المؤلف: أحمد بن يوسف بن محمد الأهدل-هنا-
تفصيل ذلك :إذا مات متوارثان فأكثر بهدم أو غرق أو حرق أو طاعون أو حادث سيارة أو طائرة، أو نحو ذلك فلهما خمس حالات:
—الأولى: أن يتأخر موت أحد المتوارثين، ولو بلحظة، فيرث المتأخر المتقدم إجماعًا-لتحقق شرط الميراث ، وهو تحقق حياة الوارِثِ بعد موتِ المورِّث . ثم بعد موت الثاني ينتقل ميراثُهُ إلى ورثته–
وصورتها : 
غرق أخوان، فمات أحدهما ، ثم بعد ساعة مات الآخر . 
الحل  : 
الأخ الثاني : الذي عاش بعد موت أخيه يرث من أخيه الأول مع بقية الورثة الموجودين  . 
ثم بعد موت الأخ الثاني ، ينتقل ميراثه وكل تركته إلى ورثته 
—الثانية: أن يتحقق موتهما معًا، فلا إرث بينهما إجماعًا.
، لانعدام شرط الميراث ، فلم تتحقق حياة الوارث بعد موت المورث. ويكون مالُ كل واحد منهما للأحياء من ورثته . 
وصورتها : 
تُوفيَ أخوانِ في حادثٍ ، وكانت وفاتُهُمَا في وقتٍ واحدٍ . وترك كلُّ واحدٍ منهما ورثتَةُ ،ومالًا . 
الحل  : 
لا توارث بينَ الأخوينِ  وكأنّ لا قرابة بينهما ،وذلك لفقد شروط الإرث وهو: تحقّق حياة الوارث عند موت المورِّث.. ويوزع مالُ كلِّ واحدٍ منهما على الأحياءِ من ورثتِهِ . 
—الثالثة: أن يُجهلَ الحالُ، فلا يُعلم أماتا معًا أم سبقَ أحدُهُما الآخر؟
— الرابعة: أن يُعلم سبق أحدهم الآخر لا بعينه.
— الخامسة: أن يُعلم السابق بالموت، ثم يُنسى.
وقد حصل الإجماع -كما ذكرنا- في الحالتين الأوليين، 
والنزاع أو الخلاف حاصل في الحالات الثلاثة الأخيرة:
*فمذهب الجمهور من الحنفية والمالكية والشافعية وهو الراجح أنه لا يرث أحد الأموات من الآخر، وهو اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وجده المجد -رحمهما الله- قال النووي في المنهاج:ولو مات متوارثان بغرق أو هدم أو في غربة معًا أو جُهل أسبقهما، لم يتوارثا، ومالُ كلٍّ لباقي ورثته.انتهى
وقال صاحب تنوير الأبصار -وهو حنفي: 
"لَا تَوَارُثَ بَيْنَ الْغَرْقَى وَالْحَرْقَى إلَّا  إذَا عُلِمَ تَرْتِيبُ الْمَوْتَى فَيَرِثُ الْمُتَأَخِّرُ، فَلَوْ جُهِلَ  عَيْنَهُ أُعْطِيَ كُلٌّ بِالْيَقِينِ، وَوُقِفَ الْمَشْكُوكُ فِيهِ  حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ أَوْ يَصْطَلِحُوا "ا.هـ
وبهذا قال جماعة من الصحابة، منهم أبو بكر الصديق وزيد بن ثابت وابن عباس كما نقله ابن قدامة في المغني.
ووجه هذ القول: أن  من شروط الإرث تَحَقُّق حياة الوارث بعد موت المورِّث، وهذا الشرط ليس  بمتحقق هنا، بل هو مشكوك فيه، ولا توريث مع الشك في السبب، ولأن حال الغرقى  والحرقى ومن ماتوا في الهدم مجهول بالنسبة لنا، والقاعدة أن "المجهول كالمعدوم ما دام مجهولاً" لأن  توريث بعضهم من بعض يلزم منه التناقض، إذ مقتضى كون أحدهما وارثًا، أنه  متأخر، ومقتضى كونه موروثًا، أنه متقدم فيكون كل واحدٍ منهم متقدمًا  متأخرًا، وهذا عين التناقض.
وقد لخص الرحبي-رحمه الله- هذا القول في منظومته في الفرائض فقال:
وإن يمت قوم بهدم أو غرق أو حادث عم الجميع كالحرق
ولم يكن يُعلم حال السابق فلا تورث زاهقًا من زاهقٍ
وعُدَّهم كأنهم أجانب             فهكذا القول السديد الصائب 
وبِناءً على هذا، فإن كل ميت في هذه الأحوال يُعد  أجنبيًا عن الآخر، ويكون مالُ كلِّ واحدٍ منهم لورثته الأحياء دون من مات  معه في الحادث.
*وصورتها  : 
مات أخوان غرقًا ولا يُعْلَم من الأسبق منهما موتًا . وترك كلُّ واحدٍ منهما بنتًا فقط . 
الحل   : 
لا توارث بينهما ، أي لا يرث أحدهما الآخر . 
وترثُ مالَ كلِّ واحدٍ منهما " ابنتُهُ " فرضًا وردًّا . 
*مثال آخر:غرقت سفينة بأخوين شقيقين ولم يعلم السابق منهما،وترك أحدهما: زوجة وبنتًا ،وترك الآخر: بنتين.
ولهما أي :الشقيقين: عم.
فلا يرث أحدُ الأخوين من أخيه الذي توفي معه شيئًا بل تكون تركة كل منهم لباقي ورثته.
فتقسم تركة الميت الأول بين: زوجته، وبنته، وعمه.
الزوجة: الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى.
البنت : النصف فرضًا لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها.
العم : الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة بالنفس.
وتقسم تركة الميت الثاني بين: ابنتيه، وعمه.
الابنتان : الثلثان فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما .
العم: الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة بالنفس.
 *المذهب الثاني : 
 قال به الإمام المبجل أحمد بن حنبل  عليه وعلى أئمتنا رحمة ربنا، وهو  قول من قولين له في المسألة:  القول الأول وافق فيه الجمهور ، والقول الثاني انفرد به ومذهب الحنابلة على  هذا القول، يعني: كُتب المذهب على القول الثاني وهو الذي سأذكره.فقه المواريث للشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان.
 وفيه تفصيل:
أ- أن يختلف الورثة ويدعي ورثة كل ميت تأخر موت مورثهم ،ولم تكن هناك بيِّنَة، أو كانت هناك بينات ولكنها متعارضة، فتتهاتر البينات ولا تقبل، ويستحلف الطرفان إن حلفوا جميعًا، فلا توارث أيضًا.
= قال الشيخ ابن باز  رحمه الله في الفوائد الجلية في المباحث الفرضية:
فإذا ادعى ورثة كل ميت تأخُّر موت مورثهم ، ولم تقم بَيِّنَة أو تعارضت بَيِّنَاتُهم ، حَلَفَ كُلٌّ على إبطال دعوى صاحبه ،. ولا توارث حينئذ بين الأموات بل يقسم مال كل ميت على ورثته الأحياء حين موته خاصة.الشيخ ابن باز-
ب- ألا يوجد اختلاف بين الورثة، فعندئذ يرث كل من الميتين من تلاد –قديم-مال الآخر،  وهو الذي كان يملكه قبل الموت، ولا يرث من الآخر نصيبه من ميراث الميت  الذي مات معه، ويسمى طريفًا؛ أي: جديدًا، ولا يقسم الطريف إلا على الورثة  الأحياء لكل واحد؛ وذلك لئلا يؤدي إلى توريث الإنسان من نفسه.هنا -
تِلَادِ مَالِهِ: وَالتِّلَادُ بِكَسْرِ التَّاءِ : الْقَدِيمُ ضِدُّ الطَّارِئِ وَهُوَ الْحَادِثُ ، أَيْ الَّذِي مَاتَ وَهُوَ يَمْلِكُهُ - 
كشاف القناع عن متن الإقناع             »                         كتاب الفرائض             »       باب ميراث الغرقى ومن غمى أي خفى موتهم 
والمراد بالطريف     : هو ما ورثه من الميت الذي معه . 
والتالد في لغتهم : قديم المال والمتاع ، والطارف : حديثه وجديده "
حجتهم:حياة  الميت  ثابتة بيقين، وموته قبل صاحبه مشكوك فيه، فالأصل الحياة، فنحن لم  نخرجه عن  الأصل! حياة كل من الأموات ثابتة بيقين، والأصل أنه ما مات، وأنه  يرث ممن  مات قبله، هذا في جميع الأموات، فهذا الأصل لا نتركه، وموته قبل  صاحبه  مشكوك فيه، ولا يثبت الحرمان بالشك. فقه المواريث للشيخ عبد الرحيم الطحان.
وكيفية التوريث على هذا القول:
أن يورث كل واحد من تلاد  مال الآخر؛ أي: من ماله القديم؛ دون طريفِهِ؛ أي : دون ماله الجديد الذي ورثه ممن  مات معه في الحادث، وذلك بأن تفرض أن أحدهم مات أولاً،  فتقسم ماله القديم  على ورثته الأحياء ومن مات معه، فما حصل لمن مات معه  من ماله بهذه القسمة؛  قسمته بين ورثته الأحياء فقط، دون من مات معه؛ لئلا  يرث مال نفسه، ثم تعكس  العملية مع الآخر، فتفرضه مات أولاً، وتعمل معه ما  عملته مع الأول.
والراجح في هذه المسألة هو  القول الأول، وهو عدم التوارث؛ لأن الإرث لا يثبت بالاحتمال والشك، وواقع  الموتى في هذه المسألة مجهول، والمجهول كالمعدوم، وتقدم موت أحدهم في هذه  الحالة مجهول؛ فهو كالمعدوم.
وأيضًا الميراث إنما حصل للحي ليكون خليفة للميت ينتفع بماله بعده، وهذا مفقود هنا، مع ما يلزم على القول بتوارثهم  من التناقض؛ لأن توريث  أحدهم من صاحبه يقتضي أنه متأخر عنه بالوفاة،  وتوريث صاحبه منه يقتضي أنه  متقدم، فيكون كل واحد منهما متقدمًا متأخرًا؛  فعلى هذا القول الراجح وهو عدم  التوارث يكون مال كل منهم لورثته الأحياء  فقط دون من مات معه؛ عملاً  باليقين، وابتعادًا عن الاشتباه، والله أعلم.الملخص الفقهي للشيخ الفوزان .
 مثال ذلك: زوج وزوجة توفيا في حرب أو غرق أو هدم، ولكل واحد منهما ألف درهم فيُوَرَّثُ الزوجُ من المرأةِ خمسمائة درهم، وتورَّثُ المرأةُ من الألفِ التي كانت بيدِ الزوجِ دون الخمسمائةِ التي وُرِثَتْ منها: ربعها، وذلك مئتان وخمسون. 
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس التاسع والثلاثون* 
*تيسير علم المواريث**
**تابع الإرث بالتقدير**
**تابع :خامسًا**:**:* *ميراث الغرقى* *و**الهدمى* *و**من في حكمهم*
 *·    * *أمثلة محلولة على ميراث الهدمَى والغرقَى* *:* 
 ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
 *ـ لقي زوج وزوجته مصرعهما نتيجة حادث أليم ، فماتت الزوجة في الحال ، ثم    مات زوجها بعد وصوله المستشفى بنصف ساعة وترك الزوج : 3 أبناء من زوجته    المتوفاة معه ، وأب ، وأم ، وأخت شقيقة ، وتركته 150000 جنيه .*
 *وتركت الزوجة : الثلاث أبناء ،وأم ، وأخ شقيق ، وتركتها 120000جنيه .* 
 *الحل :* 
 *ـ    يُلاحظ موت الزوجة قبل موت زوجها ولهذا تُقسم تركة الزوجة على ورثتها  بما   فيهم هذا الزوج الذي توفي بعدها بقليل ، ثم يتم توزيع تركة الزوج ـ   مضافًا  إليها إرثه من زوجته المتوفاة ـ على ورثته .* 
 *توزيع تركة الزوجة :* 
 *ـ أفراد المسألة   :  ثلاثة أبناء ، وأم ، وأخ شقيق ، وزوج .* 
 *ـ الحجب :* 
 *الأخ الشقيق :  محجوب حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر للمتوفاة .*
 *الأم : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة .* 
 *الزوج : محجوب حجب نقصان من " النصف " إلى " الربع " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة .* 
 *ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:* 
 *الزوج : الربع فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة .* 
 *الأم : السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة .*
 *الثلاثة أبناء : الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة بالنفس.*
 *ـ أصل المسألة    : اثنا عشر*
 *ـ الأسهم          :* 
 *الزوج :**ثلاثة أسهم* 
 * الأم  : سهمان* 
 *الثلاثة أبناء  : سبعة أسهم* 
 *ـ مجموع الأسهم    * *:**  اثنا عشر   . المسألة عادلة  .* 
 *ـ قيمة السهم     * *:**  قيمة التركة* *على** أصل المسألة*
 *قيمة السهم** : مائة وعشرون ألف على  اثنا عشر: عشرة آلاف جنيه .*
 *ـ الأنصبة  :قيمة السهم** في عدد أسهم الوارث*
 *نصيب الزوج  :  عشرة آلاف** في ثلاثة :ثلاثون ألف جنيه نصيب الأم   :  عشرة آلاف في سهمان :عشرون ألف جنيه* 
 *نصيب الثلاثة أبناء**:  عشرة آلاف في سبعة : سبعون ألف جنيه*
 *توزيع تركة الزوج  :* 
 *ـ تركة الزوج    :مئة وخمسون ألف* *و** ثلاثون ألف إرثه من زوجته ،إجمالي تركة الزوج: مائة وثمانون ألف    جنيه .* 
 *ـ أفراد المسألة   :توفي وترك:  ثلاثة أبناء  ، وأب ،  وأم  ، وأخت شقيقة .* 
 *ـ الحجب :* 
 *الأخت الشقيقة : محجوبة حجب حرمان لوجود الفرع الوارث المذكر، والأب .*
 *الأم :محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلث " إلى " السدس " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى  .*
 *ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:* 
 *الأم :** السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى  .*
 *الأب :* * السدس فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى  .*
 *الثلاثة أبناء : الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض ،عصبة بالنفس.*
 *ـ أصل المسألة    : ستة*
 *ـ الأسهم   :  * 
 *الأم : سهم واحد* 
 *الأب : سهم واحد* 
 *الثلاثة أبناء** : أربعة أسهم* 
 *ـ مجموع الأسهم : ستة. المسألة عادلة  .*
 *ـ قيمة السهم  :** مائة وثمانون ألف    على ستة** : ثلاثون ألف جنيه*
 *ـ الأنصبة :* 
*نصيب الأم : ثلاثون ألف  في واحد * *=* *  ثلاثون ألف جنيه* 
 *نصيب الأب : ثلاثون ألف  في واحد* *=**   ثلاثون ألف جنيه*
 *نصيب الثلاثة أبناء: ثلاثون ألف  في  أربعة* *=** مائة وعشرون ألف جنيه .* 
 *إذًا مجموع نصيب الأبناء من إرث أمهم و أبيهم* *=*
 *سبعون ألف* *+** مائة وعشرون ألف* *=** مائة وتسعون ألف جنيه* 
*ـ**    تُوفيَ رجلٌ وابنُه في حادثِ سيارةٍ ولم يُعلم موتُ أحدهما قبل الآخر ،    وترك الرجل : زوجته - أم ابنه الذي مات معه - ، وابنًا آخر غير الذي مات    معه  . وتركته : 80000 جنيه .* 
*وترك الابن : زوجة ، وتركته 12000 جنيه .* 
*الحل * *على مذهب الجمهور:* 
*ـ يُلاحظ موت الرجل وابنه في الحادث ، ولم يُعلم أن أحدَهُما مات قبل الآخرِ ، لذلك فلا توارث بينهما* *على مذهب الجمهور .* 
 * توزيع تركة الرجل :* 
 *ـ أفراد المسألة : زوجة ، وابن .* 
*ـ الحجب  :* 
*الزوجة : محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الربع " إلى " الثمن " لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى .* 
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة :* 
*الزوجة**: الثمن فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى*
*الابن :**الباقي تعصيبًا  بعد أصحاب الفروض عصبة بالنفس*
 *ـ أصل المسألة     :  ثمانية*
 *ـ الأسهم         :* 
 *الزوجة : سهم واحد .*
 *الابن : سبعة أسهم .  * 
 *ـ مجموع الأسهم    : ثمانية- المسألة عادلة  .* 
 *ـ قيمة السهم      :* 
 *قيمة السهم             =   قيمة التركة على أصل المسألة * 
*قيمة السهم=    ثمانون ألف* *على**      ثمانية =   عشرة آلاف جنيه* 
 *ـ الأنصبة :* 
 *نصيب الزوجة  =     عشرة آلاف في واحد  =    عشرة آلاف جنيه.* 
 *نصيب الابن  = عشرة آلاف  في سبعة =   سبعون ألف جنيه           * 
 * توزيع تركة الابن المتوفى مع أبيه :* 
 *ـ أفراد المسألة : زوجة ، وأم ، وأخ شقيق.* 
 *ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة:* 
 *الزوجة : الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* 
 *الأم : الثلث فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ولعدم تعدد الإخوة ولعدم انحصارث الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين .*
 *الأخ الشقيق: الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض . عصبة بالنفس*
 *ـ أصل المسألة   :  اثنا عشر*
 *ـ الأسهم       :* 
 *الزوجة : ثلاثة أسهم* 
 *الأم : أربعة أسهم* 
 *الأخ الشقيق : خمسة أسهم    * 
 *ـ قيمة السهم   : قيمة التركة* *على** عدد الأسهم*
 *قيمة السهم =  اثنا عشر ألف* *على**  اثني عشر =ألف جنيه                              * 
 *ـ الأنصبة : قيمة السهم  في عدد أسهم الوارث*
 *نصيب الزوجة* *=**  ألف* *في** ثلاثة* *=**  ثلاثة آلاف جنيه                              * 
 *نصيب الأم* *=**  ألف** في**  أربعة* *=**  أربعة آلاف جنيه                              * 
 *نصيب الأخ الشقيق* * =**  ألف* *في**  خمسة* *=**خمسة آلاف جنيه*
 *ـ إجمالي نصيب الزوجة      = نصيب الزوجة من تركة الأب + نصيبها من تركة الابن كأم* 
 * إجمالي نصيب الزوجة =    عشرة آلاف  +  أربعة آلاف = أربعة عشر ألف جنيه .* 
*ـ إجمالي نصيب الابن الحي = نصيب الابن من تركة أبيه + نصيبه من تركة الابن المتوفى باعتباره أخًا شقيقًا له .* 
 * إجمالي نصيب الابن الحي =     سبعون ألف +   خمسة آلاف      =  خمسة وسبعون ألف    جنيه.*
*أسئلة وتمارين**:*
*1- ما المقصود بالغرقى والهَدمى والحَرقى ونحوهم؟*
*2- ما هي أحوالهم؟*
*3- اذكر الأحوال المتفق عليها والمختلف فيها**.*
*4- ما الحكم إذا ادعى كل وارث تأخر موت مورثه؟*
*5- وما العمل إن لم يحصل الخلاف؟*
*6- غرق أخوان شقيقان وجهل الحال، وترك الأكبر أمًّا وبنتًا وزوجة وعمًّا، وترك الأصغر زوجة وبنتًا والعم المذكور**.*
*7- مات أخ وأخت شقيقة في حادث طريق وجُهل الحال، وترك الأخ زوجة وبنتًا، وتركت الأخت زوجًا وثلاث بنات**.*
*8- مات أب وابن في حادث هَدم وجهل الحال، وترك الأب زوجة وأربع بنات وابنًا آخر، وترك الابن زوجة وبنتًا وورثة أبيه المذكورين**.*
*9- مات زوج وزوجة وجهل الحال وترك الزوج زوجة أخرى وبنتين من التي ماتت معه وأخًا، وتركت الزوجة البنتين المذكورتين وأخًا شقيقًا**.*
*10-   ماتت أم وابنها وعلم حال   السابق ثم نسي، وتركت الأم زوجًا غير أب الابن   وأخًا شقيقًا، وترك الابن   زوجةً وبنتًا وابنًا، فما نصيب كل من الورثة؟ * 
* -* *هنا -*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الأربعون* 
*تيسير علم المواريث*
 *بعض المسائل المشهورة في علم الفرائض*
 *المسألة المشتركة** أو المسألة الحجرية* *
** علم  الميراث فيه بعض المسائل الشاذة التي خالفت القواعد العامة ، ويقصد بهذه  المسائل ما استثنى من القواعد العامة للميراث على ما سبق بيانه ، وكذلك ما  اشتهر من مسائل على ألسنة بعض الصحابة أو الفقهاء المشهورين "رضي الله عنهم**"**مثل المسألة الحجرية أو المشتركة .*
  *ضابط المسألة الحجرية :* 
*لكي يتحقق وجود المسألة* *الحجرية** لابد أن يكون الورثة على النحو التالي :* 
*زوج** ،* *صاحبة سدس** أي: أم أو جدة   ،* *اثنان فأكثر من الإخوة أو الأخوات لأم* *،**أخ شقيق فأكثر سواء وجدت معه أخت شقيقة فأكثر أو لم توجد** .* 
*لأن هذه الصورة هي التي تستغرق فيها الفروض كل التركة ولا يبقى ش**ي**ء "* *ل**لإخوة الأشقاء والأخوات " .**الوجيز في الميراث والوصية / ص : 116 .*
 *اختلف العلماء في المسألة الحجرية* *، فعلى قول الجمهور  ومذهب مالك والشافعي* *التشريك كالآتي** :‏ ‏ للزوج النصف، وللأم أو الجدة السدس، ولولد الأم الثلث* *ويشاركهم فيه ولد الأب والأم** بما بينهم من القدر المشترك وهو أخوة الأم،ويقسم هذا الثلث بينهم جميعًا بالسوية .*
**وقال بعدم التشريك وحجب الأشقاء: علي بن أبي طالب،**  وهذا قول أبي بن كعب، وأبي موسى الأشعري وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة والإمام أحمد،  واختاره أبو الحسين بن اللبان الفرضي رحمه اللّه في كتاب الإيجاز‏.‏مختصر تفسير ابن كثير** .*
*الدليل :* 
** كان عمر ـ رضي الله عنه ـ يرى عدم تشريك الإخوة الأشقاء في نصيب الإخوة لأم ، وقضى بذلك. ولما أراد أن يقض**ي** به في قضية أخرى قال له الإخوة : يا أمير المؤمنين هب أن أبانا كان حجر**ًا** م**ُ**ل**ْ**قَى  في اليمِّ أو حمارًا، أليست أمنا واحدة  ؟ ... فإذا لم ينفعنا الأب فلا  ينبغي أن يضرنا. فقضى عمر بالتشريك بينهم في الثلث يقتسمونه بالسوية  باعتبارهم إخوة لأم .**الحديث ضعفه الشيخ الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ في إرواء الغليل المجلد رقم : 6 / حديث رقم : 1693** /* * ص : 133* *.*
*س**ُ**ئِل  الشيخ مصطفى العدوي عن الحكم في هذه الحالة ! فأجاب بما مُفاده: أنه برغم  أن الحديث ضعيف لكن " الحكم صحيح " ، فقد حكم بذلك أهل العلم -كما سبق  بيانه  .*
*وصورتها :* 
*تُوفيت امرأة عن** :زوج ، وأم ، وأخ**وين** لأم ، وأخت لأم ، وأخ**وين** شقيق**ين ،** وأخت شقيقة* *.*
*الحل* 
*الأم* *ينتقل ميراثُ** "* *الأمِّ* *"* *من** "* *الثلثِ* *"* *إلى** "* *السدسِ**"* *حجب نقصان* *وذلك لتعدد إخوة المتوفى** .*
»* الورثة وتوزيع التركة :* 
*الزوج** :* *النصف* *فرضًا* *لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة**.**لقوله تعالى** "* *وَلَكُمْ* *نِصْفُ** مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ**...**"**سورة النساء / آية :12** .*
*الأم* *: السدس* *فرضًا* *لتعدد إخوة المتوفى** لقوله تعالى* *"**فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ* *فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ**"**النساء 11.*
*الأخ**وان** لأم ، والأخت لأم* :*الثلث فرضًا يقسم بينهمبالسوية** لقوله تعالى "فَإِن كَانُوَاْ** أَكْثَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاء فِي الثُّلُثِ**"**النساء 12 .*
*الأخ**وان** الشقيق**ان ،** والأخت الشقيقة**: الباقي تعصيبًا*
*الفروض : النصف ، السدس ، الثلث ، الباقي* 
*أصل المسألة الناتج عن توحيد المقامات : اثنا عشر  سهم.*
*أسهم كل وارث:* 
*الزوج** :* *النصف* *يساوي ستة أسهم*
*الأم* *: السدس * *يساوي سهمين* 
*الأخ**وان** لأم ، والأخت لأم** :**الثلث** يساوي أربعة أسهم* 
*مجموع أسهم الورثة تساوي ستة أسهم و سهمان و أربعة أسهم تساوي اثنا عشر سهم .يلاحظ أن الفروض المقدرة استغرقت التركة كلها ولم يبق شئٌ للعصبة .*
*فيرث الأشقاء مع الإخوة لأم في الفريضة المقدرة للإخوة لأم وهو ثلث التركة ، باعتبار أن الجميع أبناء أم واحدة .ويقسم هذا الثلث بينهم جميعًا بالتساوي لا فرق بين الذكر والأنثى .**على قول الجمهور**وهو مذهب مالك والشافعي**.*
*=الأخ**وان** الشقيق**ان ،** والأخت الشقيقة**  يحجبون على مذهب أبي حنيفة والإمام أحمد*
°*حل المسائل التالية**:*
*=**ماتت عن زوج وجدة وأخ لأم وأخت لأم وأخوين شقيقين**.*
*=**ماتت عن زوج وأم وأخ لأم وأخ شقيق وأخت شقيقة**.*
*=**ماتت عن زوج وأم وأختين لأم وأختين شقيقتين**.*
*=**ماتت عن زوج وأم وأخوين لأم وأخت لأب وأخ لأب**.*
*=**ماتت عن زوج وجدة وأختين لأم وأخ شقيق**.*
*=**مات عن زوجة وأم وأخوين لأم وأخ شقيق**.*
*=**ماتت عن زوج وأم وأخوين لأم وبنت وأخ شقيق**.*
*=**ماتت عن زوج وأم وأختين لأم وأخت شقيقة**.*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المسألة الأكدرية*
*الأكدرية  هي إحدى  المسائل المشهورة في باب الجد والإخوة ولذلك يذكرها كثير من  الفرضيين بعد باب الجد والإخوة مباشرة لكثرة ما فيها من اختلاف وتكدير مذهب   بعض من ورَّث الإخوة مع الجد* * . هنا -*
*نبدأ بعرض مذهب زيد -رضي الله عنه- في مشاركة الإخوة للجد:*
*خلاصة مذهب زيد - هنا - 
ثم نثني بشرح الأكدرية لنتصور المسألة كاملة من جميع الجوانب 
**خلاصة مذهب زيد:*
****إذا اجتمع الجد مع الإخوة* *مطلقًا**-أي** ذكور فقط؛** أو* *إناث فقط* *؛**أو**ذكور وإناث* *؛**أو**أشقاء فقط**؛أو** أشقاء ولأب* *-** دون صاحب فرض، أُعطي الجد الأفضل له من أمرين اثنين:*
*1. إمّا المقاسمة مع الإخوة، فيأخذ الجد مثل نصيب أخ.*
*2. وإمّا ثلث جميع المال.
و**لا يَفرض زيدٌ للأخوات** أي لا يجعلهن يرثن بالفرض بل بالمقاسمة دومًا؛ إلا في* *الأكدرية** التي سيأتي بيانُها إن شاء الله تعالى .*
****وأمَّا إن كان مع* *الجد والإخوة* *صاحب فرضٍ:* *فيُعطى* *الجد** الأفضل له من بين ثلاثة أمور:*
*1.** إما أن يُعطى** السدس من جميع التركة.*
*2.* *وإما** ثلث الباقي، بعد أصحاب الفروض.*
*3.** وإما* *المقاسمة مع الإخوة في الباقي، فيكون بمنزلة ذكرٍ من الإخوة.**المحلى 9/ 286.*
 *ومن  مذهب زيد  -رضي الله عنه-  المُعَادَّة _ أنه      إذا اجتمع الإخوة الأشقاء والإخوة لأب مع  الجد، فيقوم  بعدِّ الإخوة      جميعًا مع الجد، ثم يُعطى نصيب الإخوة لأب للإخوة  الأشقاء؛  لأنهم لا   يرثون    مع الإخوة الأشقاء شيئًا، وإنما يعادُّون معهم  للإضرار بالجد.**بداية المجتهد 1/ 1157.
أي الإخوة لأب يُعَدُّون على الجد مع الأشقاء* 
*فالمعادّة مأخوذة من العَدِّ، وهو لغة: الإحصاء.
 وفي الاصطلاح‏:‏ هي الحالة الّتي يُقاسم فيها الجدُّ الإخوةَ في  الميراث‏،‏وصورتها: اجتماع الإخوة الأشقاء والإخوة  لأب مع الجد في مسألة واحدة، فإذا اجتمعوا جميعًا فإن الإخوة الأشقاء  يُدخِلون الإخوة لأب في العَدِّ معهم؛ فإذا أخذ الجد نصيبَهُ عاد الأشقاء على  الإخوة لأب وأخذوا ما بأيديهم.هنا
**مثال* *
هلك هالكٌ عن : جد ،وأخ شقيق ، وأخ لأب.
 الحل
*الأخ شقيق ، والأخ لأب يُعدَّا أخوان لهما سهمان 
 *الجد  له  الأحظى :إمّا المقاسمة مع الإخوة، فيأخذ الجد مثل نصيب أخ. وإمّا ثلث جميع المال.
وفي هذه المسألة نصيب الجد في الحالين واحد أي** المقاسمة* *تساوي* *ثلث** التركة . فيكون له سهم.**وبعد أن يأخذ الجد سهمه** ؛**يعود** الأخ الشقيق* *على** الأخ لأب* *فيأخذ ما بيده لحجبه إياه**
أي يحجب الأخ الشقيق* *الأخ لأب** ويأخذ* * الأخ الشقيق سهم الأخ لأب إضرارًا بالجد كما هي أصول زيد رضي الله عنه**
فائدة:** متى استوى للجد أمران  مما سبق فورثه بما شئت منهما.
*****هلكَ هالكٌ عن : * *زوجة،وجد ،وأخ شقيق ،وأخ لأب، وأخت لأب.
 الحل
***الزوجة  الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* 
**الأخ شقيق ، والأخ لأب* *والأخت لأب  * *يُعَدُّوا  إخوة* *يرثون للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين فيكون لكل أخ سهمان وللأخت سهم* 
* *الجد   * *له الأحظى :إمّا المُقاسمة مع الإخوة والأخت ، فيأخذ* *الجد مثل نصيب أخ* *أي** يُجْعَل الجدُّ كأحدِ الإخوة .**وإمّا* *أن يُعطى السدس من جميع التركة.وإما ثلث الباقي، بعد أصحاب الفروض. أي الأحظ له .
*ثم يَحجب الأخ الشقيق الأخ لأب والأ**خت لأب ويأخذ الأخ الشقيق نصيب الأخ لأب* *والأخت لأب إضرارًا بالجد كما هي أصول زيد رضي الله عنه.**
*
*الأكدرية**
**ومن المسائل المتعلقة بباب الجد والإخوة : مسألة الأكدرية* 

**قِيلَ : إنَّمَا سُمِّيَتْ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَةُ الْأَكْدَرِيَّة  َ ، لِتَكْدِيرِهَا لِأُصُولِ  زَيْدٍ فِي  الْجَدِّ ; فَإِنَّهُ أَعَالَهَا ، وَلَا عَوْلَ عِنْدَهُ فِي مَسَائِلِ  الْجَدِّ ، وَفَرَضَ لِلْأُخْتِ مَعَهُ ، وَلَا يُفْرَضُ لَأُخْتٍ مَعَ  جَدٍّ ، وَجَمَعَ سِهَامَهُ وَسِهَامَهَا ، فَقَسَمَهَا بَيْنَهُمَا ،  وَلَا نَظِيرَ لِذَلِكَ .المغني لابن قدامة  »  كتاب الفرائض» باب ميراث الجد-مسألة الأكدرية هنا
 وذلك  لأن الأصل عند زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه  في باب الجد والإخوة ، أن لا يفرض للأخوات معه  ، ولا يرث  الإخوة شيئًا إذا لم يبق إلا السدس ، لكنهم استثنوا هذه الصورة . الإسلام سؤال وجواب 
وهي زوج وأم وجد وأخت شقيقة أو لأب .*
*فَلِلزَّوْجِ  النِّصْفُ ، وَلِلْأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ ،  وَلِلْجَدِّ السُّدُسُ*
*وبذلك تكون الأنصباء قد  استغرقت أصحاب الفروض ، فتسقط الأخت لأنه لم يبق شيءٌ للمقاسمةِ ،لأن زيد لا يفرض للأخوات ؛**فاستثنى زيد هذه المسألة  من أصله في ميراث الجد مع الإخوة، فورّث الأخت مع الجد بالفرض، ففرض لها  النصف،**ولكن يؤدي  التقسيم إلى زيادة حصة الأخت على الجد، ولما كان للجد ضِعف الأخت  إذا  اجتمعا، فيجب أن يجمع نصيب الأخت ونصيب الجد، ثم يقتسماه، للذكر ضعف   الأنثى.
**وقالوا :**لِلْأُخْتِ النِّصْفُ ، فتعول المسألة ثم نعيد التقسيم ، فنجمع نصيب الجد الذي هو السدس   ونصيب الأخت  الذي هو النصف مع بعضهما ؛ ليقتسماهما تعصيبًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .مقتبس من* *الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للزحيلي* 
*- هنا -*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المسألة العُمَرِيَّة أو* *الغَرَّاوَيْة * *الأصل في ميراث الأم أنها ترث ثلث المال إذا لم يكن للميت ولد ولا إخوة .
لقوله تعالى" وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا  تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ  أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ  السُّدُس ". 
لكن في العمريتين ترث الأم ثلث الباقي بعد فرض أحد الزوجين الموجود ، ولا ترث ثلث المال كله .*
* وذلك إذا انحصر الميراث بين الأم و الأب و أحد الزوجين ، ولم يوجد جمع من الإخوة ، لأنه إذا وجد عدد من الإخوة كان للأم السدس مع أنهم محجوبون .
-ويُسَمَّيَانِ بالغَرَّاوَيْنِ والعُمَرِيَّتَيْ  نِ - 
**غرّاوين، قيل: سميت بذلك لاشتهارهما كالكوكب الأغرّ- الأَغَرُّ : المشهور المعجم-وتسمى ب**العُمَرِيَّتَيْ  نِ     نسبة إلى عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - الخليفة الراشد  أول من قضى     [فيها أو] فيهما للأم بثلث الباقي، ووافقه جمهور الصحابة ومن  بعدهم  ومنهم    الأئمة الأربعة فصار كالإجماع إن لم يكن إجماعًا،شرح الرحبية للحازمي
**دليل الثلث : قوله تعالى " فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ".*
********لو وجد مع الأبوين, أحد الزوجين - ويعبر عنهما بالعُمَريتين - فإن الزوج أو  الزوجة, يأخذ فرضه, ثم تأخذ الأم ثلث الباقي, والأب الباقي. 
وقد دل على ذلك قوله " وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ " ثلث ما ورثه الأبوان. تفسير الشيخ السعدي 
*******وَأَمَّا "**  الْعُمَرِيَّتَا  نِ**      " فَلَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ مَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ  لِلْأُمِّ    الثُّلُثَ   مَعَ الْأَبِ وَالزَّوْجِ ; بَلْ إنَّمَا أَعْطَاهَا  اللَّهُ    الثُّلُثَ   إذْ وَرِثَتْ الْمَالَ هِيَ وَالْأَبُ فَكَانَ  الْقُرْآنُ    قَدْ دَلَّ   عَلَى أَنَّ مَا وَرِثَتْهُ هِيَ وَالْأَبُ تَأْخُذُ     ثُلُثَهُ وَالْأَبُ   ثُلُثَيْهِ وَاسْتَدَلَّ بِهَذَا أَكَابِرُ الصَّحَابَةِ    : كَعُمَرِ* * وَ**عُثْمَانَ * *وَ**عَلِيٍّ* * وَ**ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ* * وَ**زَيْدٌ  وَجُمْهُورِ  الْعُلَمَاءِ      عَلَى أَنَّ مَا يَبْقَى بَعْدَ فَرْضِ الزَّوْجَيْنِ  يَكُونَانِ   فِيهِ    أَثْلَاثًا قِيَاسًا عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْمَالِ إذَا  اشْتَرَكَا   فِيهِ    وَكَمَا يَشْتَرِكَانِ فِيمَا يَبْقَى بَعْدَ الدَّيْنِ    وَالْوَصِيَّة .    وَمَفْهُومُ الْقُرْآنِ يَنْفِي أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْأُمُّ    الثُّلُثَ    مُطْلَقًا فَمَنْ أَعْطَاهَا الثُّلُثَ مُطْلَقًا حَتَّى   مَعَ  الزَّوْجَةِ    فَقَدْ خَالَفَ مَفْهُومَ الْقُرْآنِ . 
**مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية- الفقه »كتاب الفرائض » مسألة امرأة توفي زوجها وخلف أولادا ولم تأخذ المرأة صداقها » فصل ميراث البنتين       * 
*** *أخرج البيهقي من طري**ق يزي**د بن هارون ، وروح بن عبادة ، كلاهما عن سفيان الثوري عن عبد الرحم**ن بن الأصبهاني عن عكرمة قال :* *أرسلني " ابن عباس " إلى " زيد بن ثابت " أسأله عن زوج وأبوين** ، فقال - زيـد - : للزوج النصف ، وللأم ثلث ما بق**ي** ، وللأب بقية المال** "* 
*صححه الشيخ الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ في الإرواء مجلد رقم : 6**/ حديث رقم : 1679 /**ص : 123 وقال : صحيح على شرط البخاري .* 
 *ـ و**إذا اجتمع* *"* *الأم* *"* *و** "* *الجد الصحيح** " ـ* * بدل الأب* *ـ* *وأحد الزوجي**ن* *،** تُوَرَّثُ* *"* *الأمُّ** " "* *ثلث التركة كلها** " ،**لا ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب أحد الزوجين ، ولا مانع من زيادة الأم على الجد ، لأن الأم والجد ليسا في درجة واحدة ، بل الأم أقرب من الجد للمتوفَ**ى* *فلا يزاحمها في كامل حقها* *... أما الأم والأب فهما في درجة واحدة بالنسبة للميت .* 
** وقد خالف في ذلك أبو يوسف : ورأى أن**ه** أيضا في حال**ة اجتماع الأم والجد الصحيح وأحد الزوجين فقط ... ترث الأم ثلث الباقي بعد نصيب أحد الزوجي**ن** لا ثلث الكُل ، لأن الجد يقوم مقام الأب**.*
** وي**ُ**ج**َ**اب عن ذلك بما قلناه من أن الأم والجد الصحيح ، ليسا في درجة* *واحدة حتى يمتنع تفضيلها عليه ، فيكون لها الثلث كاملا مع الجد لأنها أقرب فلا يزاحمها في كامل حقها .
**الأحكام الأساسية للمواريث والوصية الواجبة/ د.زكريا البري / ص : 71 / الحاشية .*
*وص**ور** ذلك : * 
*1 ـ**  تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأم ، و**أب .* 
*الحل* 
*ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة*
**الزوجة : الربع  فرضًا،لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12*
**الأم :**ثلث الباقي فرضًا؛**بعد نصيب الزوجة** وليس ثلث التركة كلها لانحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين لقوله تعالى "**فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ ".*
**الأب: * *الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض  .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 / 85- كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص :12
*
* ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وأم ، وجد  .  
الحل 
ـ الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الزوجة : الربع فرضًا،لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12
*الأم    :* *ثلث التركة كلها* *ثلث التركة كلهافرضًا ،على الراجح "قول الجمهور" ،لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى، ولعدم تعدد الإخوة ،ولعدم انحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين ،لقوله تعالى "فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ ".
***الجد :**الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض .فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري / ج :12 كتاب الفرائض / 5- باب ميراث الولد من أبيه وأمه /حديث رقم :6732 / ص12.
-هنا-*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

* المسألة المنبرية*
*قيل في سبب تسميتها بذلك أن عليا "رضي الله عنه " سُئل عنها وهو على المنبر ، ولما قال السائل: أليس للزوجة الثمن؟ قال علي" رضي الله عنه " على الفور: قد صار ثمنها تسعًا.
*
* وهي صورة من صور معالجة المسائل التي عالت، أي التي فيها مجموع سهام الورثة يزيد عند أصل المسألة ،فيعالج الأمر  بإدخال النقص على أسهم الورثة جميعًا .*
 **صورة* * المسألة المنبرية :
**توفي وترك**:**زوجة**، و** بنتين، وأبًا، و أما**
***الزوجة** :**الثمن** فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* *
** *البنتان**:* *الثلثان** فرضًا لتعددهما وعدم وجود عاصب لهما في درجتهما**.
***الأم**:* *السدس* *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى* *
*****الأب**:* *السدس* *فرضًا لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى ،و**الباقي تعصيبًا** عصبة بالنفس بعد أصحاب الفروض**. 
**فروض المسألة** :**الثمن**،و**الثلثان** ،و**السدس**،و**السدس**.* *نوحد المقامات لنستخرج أصل المسألة ،مقامات الفروض في هذه المسألة**:* *ثمانية** ،و**ثلاثة** ،و**ستة**،و**ستة**.* *الرقم الذي يقبل القسمة عليهم دون باقي** :**أربعة وعشرون* *.
**نقسم كل مقام على* *أربعة وعشرين** والناتج نضربه في البسط لكي لايتغير قيمة الكسر ،لنحصل على عدد أسهم كل وارث، كالآتي**:
*****الثمن**:* *أربعة وعشرون** على* *ثمانية* *ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،معنى هذا أن المقام ضُرِبَ في* *ثلاثة** ،فنضرب البسط أيضًا في* *ثلاثة،** أي واحد في* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *ثلاثة** ،* *الثمن** أصبح مقامه* *أربعة وعشرين** وبسطه** ثلاثة** ، فلم تتغير النسبة** .
*****الثلثان**:* *أربعة وعشرون* *التي هي أصل المسألة على المقام* *ثلاثة** ينتج* *ثمانية ،**نضرب* *الثمانية* *في بسط* *الثلثين** أي في* *اثنين** ينتج* *ستة عشر ،**الثلثان* *أصبح مقامه** :**أربعة وعشرين**، وبسطه* *ستة عشر**.*****السدس**:**أربعة وعشرون**على* *ستة** ينتج* *أربعة ،** نضرب* *الأربعة** في بسط الكسر* *سدس** أي أربعة في* *واحد** ينتج* *أربعة ،**السدس* *مقامه* *أربعة وعشرين* *وبسطه** أربعة* *دون أي تغيير* *
*****السدس** الآخر**:**أربعة وعشرون* *على* *ستة** ينتج* *أربعة ،** نضرب* *الأربعة** في بسط الكسر* *سدس** أي أربعة في* *واحد** ينتج* *أربعة ،**السدس* *مقامه* *أربعة وعشرين* *وبسطه** أربعة* *دون أي تغيير** . 
**إذن أسهم الورثة هي بسوط الكسور بعد توحيدها ،أي**:* *ثلاثة**،* *ستة عشر**،**أربعة* *،* *أربعة** مجموعهم* *سبعة وعشرين،** أي أكثر من أصل المسألة الذي هو** أربعة وعشرون ،**وهذا مؤشر لعول المسألة ، أي زيادة مجموع أنصبة أصحاب الفروض عن الواحد الصحيح* *
**فنعتمد* *السبعة والعشرين* *أصل جديد للمسألة فيدخل النقص على الجميع بنسبة فروضهم حتى لايحدث ظلم لأحد** .*
 * ~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~*
 *المباهلة* 
* ومعنى المباهلة: أن يجتمع القوم إذا اختلفوا في شئ، فيقولون لعنة الله على الظالم منا أوالمبطِلِ مِنَّا .
** وهي من المسائل التي تعالج العول في الأنصبة ،فهذه    من المسائل التي لم يَرِد فيها نص من الشارع الحكيم ،إذ ليس في القرآن   الكريم  ولا في السنة نص يبين كيفية قسمة التركة إذا ضاقت عن الفروض .
*فعلى مذهب الجمهور ، تعول المسائل ويدخل النقص على الجميع.وهو مذهب عمر بن   الخطاب ولم يخالفه أحد،وهذا القول يروى عن :ابن مسعود ،وزيد ،وبه قال  مالك  في أهل المدينة ،والثوري ،وأهل العراق، والشافعي وأصحابه،وإسحاق،   ونُعَيم  بن حمَّاد ،وأبو ثّوْر ،وسائر أهل العلم.
=ولما تولى عثمان بن عفان الخلافة، أظهر الصحابيُّ الجليلُ عبدُ اللهِ بن   عباس رضي الله عنهما، مخالفتَه لما فعل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه :
**فذهب عبد  الله بن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – إلى أنه لاعول في الفرائض    .وهو المنقول عن محمد بن الحنفية ، ومحمد بن علي بن حسين ،وعطاء ،وداوود    ،فعند ابن عباس يقدم من قدمه الله وهم :الزوجان والأم،ويؤخر من أخره  الله   وهم :البنات والأخوات ،فكان مذهبه أن الفروض إذا ازدحمت رد النقص  على  البنات والأخوات .
 وصورتها :
توفيت عن : زوج ،وأم ،وأخت شقيقة.
**زوج :النصف فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة
أم :الثلث فرضًا
أخت شقيقة: النصف فرضًا 
أصل المسألة: ستة .أسهم كل وارث:*
*زوج :النصف :ثلاثة
أم :الثلث :اثنان
أخت شقيقة: النصف: ثلاثة.
مجموع الأسهم : ثمانية 
**فالمسألة  عالت من ستة  إلى ثمانية ،فتوزع الأسهم كما هو مبين عاليه على الأصل الجديد بحيث يدخل النقص على جميع الورثة، وهذا هو مذهب الجمهور وهو  الراجح، كما بيناه في حينه.
وذهب عبد  الله بن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – إلى أنه لاعول في الفرائض . ففي هذه المسألة على مذهب عبد الله بن عباس :  يأخذ الزوج: النصف، وتأخذ الأم :الثلث، وتأخذ الأخت :الباقي، لأنه عندما تضيق  التركة بالفروض يدخل النقص على أسوأ الورثة حالا، وهن البنات و الأخوات. 
والحق  ما ذهب إليه الجمهور من القول بالعول
سبب التسمية :  قيل : لأن ابن عباس وافق فيها  عمر رضي الله عنهما ثم خالفه وقال : فإن  شاؤوا فلندع أبناءنا وأبناءهم ،  ونساءنا ونساءهم ، وأنفسنا وأنفسهم ، ثم  نبتهل فنجعل لعنة الله على  الكاذبين ، فسميت بالمباهلة .
- هلكت عن : زوج ، وشقيقتين .
على مذهب الجمهور المسألة تعول وندخل النقص على الجميع باعتماد الأصل الجديد للمسألة
**على مذهب عبد الله بن عباس :الزوج النصف،الأختان الباقي  . هنا = 
**~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~*
*أم الفروخ*
 * صورتها : زوج وأم وأختان لأم وأختان شقيقتان.
 المهم : لا بد في أم الفروخ من زوج واثنين فصاعدا من ولد الأم وأم أو جدة -   صاحبة  سدس- وأختين شقيقتين أو لأب أو إحداهما شقيقة والأخرى لأب فمتى   اجتمع فيها  هذا عالت إلى عشرة .
 سبب التسمية :
 سميت بأم الفروخ : لأنها أكثر المسائل عولا , فشبهت بالدجاجة مع أفراخها. 
 وسميت بالشريحية: لأن شريحا القاضي أول من قضى بها. 
 قسمتها : 
 للزوج النصف وسهمه (3) ، والسدس للأم وسهمها (1) ، وللأخوات لأم الثلث    وسهم كل واحدة منهم ( 1) وللأختين الشقيقتين الثلثان وسهم كل واحدة منهما    (2) والمسألة من (6) وتعول إلى( 10 ) .
 ولا اختلاف بين أئمة المذاهب الأربعة في سهام هذه المسألة.
**~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~*
*اليتيمتان
* *وهما مسألتان :
    = زوج وأخت شقيقة .
    = زوج وأخت لأب . 
سميتا    باليتيمتين : لأن في هاتين المسألتين يأخذ الزوج النصف والأخت النصف  وليس   في الفرائض كلها مسألة يورث فيها المال بفرضين متساويين إلا في  هاتين   المسألتين.
    ولا اختلاف بين أئمة المذاهب الأربعة في سهام هذه المسألة.* 


*=هنا= 
**~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~* 
*الدينارية الصغرى 
* *الدينارية : منسوبة إلى الدينار فلو ترك المورث  سبعة عشرة دينارًا لأخذت كل واحدة دينارًا واحدًا، ووصفت بالصغرى للتمييز بينها وبين الدينارية الكبرى  .*
 *صورتها :*
*يكون حصر الإرث في سبع عشرة أنثى .*

*ثلاث زوجات ، وجدتان ، وأربعة أخوات لأم، وثماني أخوات شقيقات أو لأب .*
 *- ألقابها :* 
*- الدينارية الصغرى : لأن كل أنثى أخذت دينارا مع اختلاف جهاتهن .*
 *- أم الفروج : لأن الوارثات كلهن نساء .*
*- السبعة عشرية : نسبة إلى عدد الوارثات فيها .*
*أم الأرامل : لكثرة ما فيها من الوارثات الأرامل .*
* =هنا=*
*~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~* 
*الدينارية الكبرى* 
* صورتها : جدة وزوجة وبنتان واثنا عشر أخا وأخت شقيقة واحدة.
سبب التسمية :
 سميت بالدينارية: لأن الأخت الشقيقة أعطيت دينارا واحدا من كل التركة التي بلغت ستمائة دينار.* 
*فالدينارية    الكبرى سميت بذلك لتمييزها عن الدينارية الصغرى، وتسمى بالركابية    و"بالشاكية" لأن شُريحًا قضى فيها للأخت بدينار واحد، وكانت التركة ستمائة    دينار، فلم ترض الأخت، ومضت إلى علي رضي الله عنه تشتكي شريحاً، فوجدته    راكبًا، فأمسكت بركابه وقالت: إن أخي ترك ستمائة دينار، فأعطاني شريح    دينارًا واحدًا، فقال علي: لعل أخاك ترك: زوجة، وأما، وابنتين، واثني عشر    أخًا، وأنت؟ قالت: نعم، فقال علي: ذلك حقك، ولم يظلمك شريح شيئاً. وتلقب    أيضًا "بالداودية" لأن داود الطائي سئل عن مثلها فقسمها هكذا، فجاءت الأخت
*
* -وهي  غير الأخت في المسألة السابقة- إلى أبي حنيفة فقالت: إن أخي مات وترك    ستمائة دينار فما أعطيت إلا ديناراً واحداً، فقال: من قسم التركة؟ قالت:    تلميذك داود الطائي، قال: هو لا يظلم، هل ترك أخوك جدة؟ قالت: نعم، قال:   هل  ترك بنتين؟ قالت: نعم، قال: هل ترك زوجة؟ قالت: نعم، قال: هل معك  اثنا  عشر  أخاً؟ قالت نعم، قال: إذن حقك دينار.
**وتقسم التركة  على النحو التالي:  للبنتين الثلثان أربعمائة دينار، وللأم أو  الجدة السدس  مائة دينار، وللزوجة  الثمن خمسة وسبعون دينارًا، ولكل أخ  ديناران،  وللأخت دينار. بتوزيع الباقي  بعد الفروض على الإخوة والأخت للذكر  مثل حظ  الأنثيين.هنا-
** وسميت بالداودية: لأن داود الطائي سئل عنها فقسمها على هذا النحو. 
قسمتها :
*
*للزوجة الثمن وسهمها (75) وللجدة السدس وسهمها (100) وللبنتين الثلثان    وسهم كل واحدة منهما (200) والباقي لاثني عشر أخا ولهم (24) سهما لكل واحد    منهم (2) وسهم (1) للأخت الشقيقة والمسألة من ( 600 ) .
*
*  ولا اختلاف بين أئمة المذاهب الأربعة في سهام هذه المسألة.**= هنا =* 
 *~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~
الأخ  أو القريب المبارك 
و**ا**لأخ أو القريب المشؤوم* 

*فالقريب المبارك في علم الفرائض هو المعصب الذي لولا وجوده لمنعت الأنثى المعصب لها من الإرث.
**مثال ذلك: بنت الابن مع  الجمع من البنات لا ترث شيئا لاستكمال البنات   فرض الثلثين، لكن لو وجد ابن  ابن معها في درجتها أو أسفل منها فإنها ترث   حينئذ تعصيبا ولولاه لحرمت من  الميراث، فهذا يسمى قريبًا مباركًا.
  وكذلك الأخت من الأب لا  ترث شيئًا مع الجمع من الأخوات الشقيقات   لاستكمالهن الثلثين لكنه لو وجد أخ  من الأب معصب لها فإنها ترث حينئذ معه   تعصيبًا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، ولولا  وجوده لحرمت من الميراث.
*
*   فالقريب المبارك هو الذي لو لاه لسقطت الأنثى التي يعصبها.
*
**وأما القريب المشؤوم -كما يسمى في علم الفرائض- فهو الذي لولاه لورثت الأنثى التي يعصبها ولكن وجوده كان سببًا في حرمانها.
*
* مثال ذلك:  ما لو توفيت  امرأة عن: زوج وأم وأب  وبنت وبنت ابن، فبنت الابن هنا لها  السدس؛ ولكن لو  وجد ابن ابن لصارت  حنيئذ من العصبة وسقطت لاستغراق الفروض  التركة، فهو قريب  مشؤوم عليها كذا  يسمونه.هنا=* 

*~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~
الخرقاء* 
 *المسألة التي سُمِّيَتْ بالخرقاء هي أن يهلك هالك عن أم وجد وأخت ـ شقيقة أو من الأب ـ قال ابن قدامة في المغني:
 وَإِذَا   كَانَتْ أُمُّ وَأُخْتٌ وَجَدٌّ،  فَلِلْأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ، وَمَا بَقِيَ   فَبَيْنَ الْجَدِّ وَالْأُخْتِ عَلَى  ثَلَاثَةِ أَسْهُمٍ، لِلْجَدِّ   سَهْمَانِ، وَلِلْأُخْتِ سَهْمٌ، وَهَذِهِ  الْمَسْأَلَةُ تُسَمَّى   الْخَرْقَاءَ، إنَّمَا سُمِّيَتْ خَرْقَاءَ  لِكَثْرَةِ اخْتِلَافِ الصَّحَابَةِ فِيهَا، فَكَأَنَّ الْأَقْوَالَ  خَرَقَتْهَا.
 1ـ قِيلَ فِيهَا سَبْعَةُ أَقْوَالٍ: قَوْلُ الصِّدِّيقِ وَمُوَافِقِيهِ، لِلْأُمِّ ثُلُثٌ، وَالْبَاقِي لِلْجَدِّ.
2ـ    وَقَوْلُ زَيْدٍ وَمُوَافِقِيهِ، لِلْأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ، أَصْلُهَا مِنْ    ثَلَاثَةٍ، وَيَبْقَى سَهْمَانِ بَيْنَ الْأُخْتِ وَالْجَدِّ، عَلَى    ثَلَاثَةٍ، وَتَصِحُّ مِنْ تِسْعَةٍ.
3ـ وَقَوْلُ عَلِيٍّ، لِلْأُخْتِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلْأُمِّ الثُّلُثُ، وَلِلْجَدِّ السُّدُسُ.
4ـ وَعَنْ عُمَرَ وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ لِلْأُخْتِ النِّصْفُ، وَلِلْأُمِّ ثُلُثُ مَا بَقِيَ، وَمَا بَقِيَ فَلِلْجَدِّ.
5ـ وَعَنْ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ لِلْأُمِّ السُّدُسُ، وَالْبَاقِي لِلْجَدِّ، وَهِيَ مِثْلُ الْقَوْلِ الْأَوَّلِ فِي الْمَعْنَى.
6ـ  وَعَنْ ابْنِ  مَسْعُودٍ أَيْضًا،  لِلْأُخْتِ النِّصْفُ، وَالْبَاقِي  بَيْنَ الْجَدِّ  وَالْأُمِّ نِصْفَانِ،  فَتَكُونُ مِنْ أَرْبَعَةٍ،  وَهِيَ إحْدَى  مُرَبَّعَاتِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ.  
7ـ وَقَالَ عُثْمَانُ: الْمَالُ بَيْنَهُمْ أَثْلَاثٌ، لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ ثُلُثٌ, وَهِيَ مُثَلَّثَةُ عُثْمَانَ.
وَتُسَمَّى    الْمُسَبَّعَةَ، فِيهَا سَبْعَةُ أَقْوَالٍ, وَالْمُسَدَّسَة  َ،  لِأَنَّ   مَعْنَى الْأَقْوَالِ يَرْجِعُ إلَى سِتَّةٍ, وَسَأَلَ  الْحُجَّاجُ عَنْهَا   الشَّعْبِيَّ، فَقَالَ: اخْتَلَفَ فِيهَا خَمْسَةٌ  مِنْ أَصْحَابِ  رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ،  وَذَكَرَ لَهُ  عُثْمَانَ  وَعَلِيًّا وَابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ وَزَيْدًا وَابْنَ  عَبَّاسٍ. اهـ. هنا =*= هنا =

*~~~~~~~~~*~~~~~~~~
*

* هذا الرابط عليه كل ما سبق للمسائل المشهورة فيديو 
=هنا=*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*الإرث بوصفين
* *سؤال :* 

*قد يُجمع لشخص ما جهتان للقرابة ، كل منهما موجب لاستحقاق الميراث ، فهل يرث هذا الشخص ميراثين بهاتين الجهتين ؟  أم أنه يرث ميراثًا واحدًا من جهة واحدة ؟* 

* * أولًا : إذا كان تعدد الجهة لا يقتضي تعدد الصفة ، فلا يتعدد الميراث .
فمثلاً : الجدة التي هي " أم أم أم " ، وهي في نفس الوقت " أم أبي أب " : 
ترث  ميراثًا واحدًا رغم أن لها جهتين للقرابة ، إلا أن ذلك لم يخرجها عن كونِها  جدة ، فلم تتعدَّد صفتُها ، فتتساوى مع الجدة ذات القرابة الواحدة .      علم الميراث ... / ص : 159* 
*وصورتها : * 
1* ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجة ، وجدة هي أم أم أم وهي في نفس الوقت أم أبي أب ، وعم .**
الحل :
*الزوجة: الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى،*

*لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12.*

**الجدة :التي هي أم أم أم و أم أبي أب:السدس فرضًا إجماعًا. 
*العم: الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض،عصبة بالنفس،لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *" أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".
*
*2 ـ تُوفيَ* *عن** : زوجة ، وأم أم أم هي أم أبي* *أ**ب ، وأبي** أم ، وأب .*
*الحـل :* 
*ـ  أبو الأم : لا ميراث له ، لأنه من ذوي الأرحام .*
*ـ الحجب :*
*** *الج**دة* *:* *محجوب**ة* *حجب حرمان* *باعتب**ار أنها* *"* *أم أبي* *أ**ب* *"  " با**لأب**"** ، ولكنها غير محجوب**ة* *باعتبار* *كونها* *"* *أم أم* *أم " .
الورثة وتوزيع التركة*
**الزوجة: الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى،
لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12.
***الجدة :باعتبار كونها: أم أم أم فقط:السدس فرضًا إجماعًا. 
*الأب: الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض،عصبة بالنفس،لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *" أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".
*
*** *ثانيا** :** إذا كانت إحدى الجهتين تقتضي الإرث بالفرض ، والأخرى بالتعصيب فإنه يرث بالجهتين مع**ًا** إذا لم يوجد مَن يحجبه بأحدهما كزوج هو ابن عم ، وأخ لأم هو ابن عم .* *فكلا الوصفين موجب للإرث ، أولهما بالفرض ، والآخر بالتعصيب .علم الميراث ... / ص : 160 / بتصرف .* 

*ـ إذا كانت إحدى الجهتين تقتضي الإرث بالفرض والأخرى بالرحم ، فإنه يرث بالجهتين معًا .*
*كزوج هو ابن عمة ،مع عدم وجود ورثة غير الزوج .* 
*فكلا الوصفين موجب للإرث .* 
*أولهما بالفرض والآخر بالرد  .*
*وصور** ذلك* * :   * 
*1 ـ* *تُوفيت* *عن** : ابني عم أحدهما زوج والآخر أخ لأم .* 
*الحل :* 
*ـ الورثة :
**كلا الوصفين موجب للإرث ، أولهما :بالفرض ، والآخر بالتعصيب . فالزوج يرث بالفرض* *باعتباره :زوج، ويرث أيضًا بالتعصيب باعتباره:  ابن عم.
وكذلك الآخر: الأخ لأم :يرث بالفرض باعتباره أخ لأم،  ويرث أيضًا بالتعصيب باعتباره  ابن عم. 
*

**الورثة وتوزيع التركة :
*

**الزوج : النصف  فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة ،لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ... "سورة النساء / آية : 12.

*الأخ لأم :السدس فرضًا لقوله تعالى"وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ". النساء 12.

 ويرثا الباقي تعصيبًا أيضًا باعتبارهما أولاد عم للمتوفى 
ابنا العم -اللذان هما الزوج والأخ لأم أيضًا- الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض يقسم بينهما بالسوية ،عصبة بالنفس،لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".

وقد قضى بذلك " عليّ بن أبي طالب " ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ..... قال ابن بطال : وافق " عليًا " " زيد بن ثابت " والجمهور .

الفتح / ج : 12 /  ص : 28 . باب : ابني عم أحدهما أخ للأم والآخر زوج . 
2 ـ تُوفيَ عن : زوجة هي بنت خال .
الحل : 
ـ الزوجة باعتبارها بنت خال لا ميراث لها لأنها من ذوي الأرحام ، لكنها ترث الباقي ردًّا بهذا الاعتبار لأنها مُقدمة على الزوجة في الرد . 
ـ الورثة  وتوزيع التركة:
 *الزوجة التي هي بنت خال: الربع فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى،لقوله تعالى "...وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ.." النساء 12.

ـ والباقي ردًّا باعتبارها بنت خال .فالرد يكون على أصحاب الفروض عدا الزوجين ،إذا وجد أصحاب فروض ،وإن لم يوجد سوى أحد الزوجين وذي رحم ،فالرد يكون على ذي الرحم دون أحد الزوجين

*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*تطبيقات على الإرث بوصفين * *1 ـ ماتت عن : جدة ، وأخ لأم ، وزوج هو ابن عم شقيق* 
*الحل :
**الزوج هو ابن عم شقيق   :إحدى الجهتين تقتضي الإرث بالفرض:باعتباره زوج ، والأخرى بالتعصيب* *باعتباره* * ابن عم شقيق ، ولا**يوجد مَنْ يحجبه بأحدهما،لذا فإنه يرثُ بالجهتين مع**ًا**، بالفرض باعتباره زوج ،وبالتعصيب باعتباره ابن عم شقيق.
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة**
***الجدة ::السدس فرضًا إجماعًا.*
**الأخ لأم :السدس فرضًا لقوله تعالى"وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً أَو امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ". النساء 12.
***الزوج : النصف  فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة ،لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ... "سورة النساء / آية : 12.*
*و**الباقي تعصيبًا* * باعتباره ابن عم شقيق  أيضًا:**الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض،عصبة بالنفس،لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".
**2 ـ تُوفيت عن : أم ، وزوج هو ابن عم .* 
*الحل :* *=الزوج هو ابن عم    :إحدى الجهتين تقتضي الإرث بالفرض:باعتباره زوج ، والأخرى* *تقتضي الإرث بالتعصيب* *باعتباره* * ابن عم  ، ولا**يوجد مَنْ يحجبه بأحدهما،لذا فإنه يرثُ بالجهتين مع**ًا**، بالفرض باعتباره زوج ،وبالتعصيب باعتباره ابن عم .
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة
*الأم:الثلث فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ،وعدم تعدد الإخوة،وعدم انحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين
لقوله تعالى"**فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ"** النساء 11.
***الزوج : النصف  فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة ،لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ... "سورة النساء / آية : 12.*
*و**الباقي تعصيبًا* * باعتباره ابن عم   أيضًا:**الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض،عصبة بالنفس،لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".*
*3 ـ تُوفيت عن : أم ، وزوج هو ابن عم ، وأخ شقيق . * 
*الح**ل :* 
*ـ  الحجب :*
*=الزوج هو ابن عم    :إحدى الجهتين تقتضي الإرث بالفرض:باعتباره زوج ، والأخرى تقتضي الإرث بالتعصيب باعتباره  ابن عم  ، لكن يوجد مَنْ يحجبه بأحدهما،لذا فإنه يرثُ  بالفرض فقط باعتباره زوج ،ومحجوب بالأخ الشقيق باعتباره ابن عم،فجهة الأخوة مقدمة على جهة العمومة.
*الورثة وتوزيع التركة
***الزوج : النصف  فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة ،لقوله تعالى " وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ... "سورة النساء / آية : 12.
* **الأم:الثلث فرضًا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ،وعدم تعدد الإخوة،وعدم انحصار الإرث بين الأم والأب وأحد الزوجين
لقوله تعالى"**فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ"** النساء 11.
*
**الأخ الشقيق : الباقي تعصيبًا بعد أصحاب الفروض،عصبة بالنفس،لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أَلْحِقُوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".
* *4 ـ  تُوفيت عن : أم ، وابن عم هو أخ لأم ، وبنت .* 
*الحل :* 
*ابن عم الذي هو أخ لأم* *:**يُجمع له جهتان للقرابة ،إحدى الجهتين تقتضي الإرث بالفرض:باعتباره* *أخ لأم ، والأخرى تقتضي الإرث بالتعصيب باعتباره ابن عم  ، لكن يوجد مَنْ يحجبه بأحدِهما،لذا فإنه يرثُ* *بالتعصيب باعتباره ابن عم* * ،ومحجوب بالفرع الوارث :بالبنت باعتباره* *أخ لأم**،فالإخوة لأم يحجبون بالفرع الوارث مطلقًا ؛وبالأصل المذكر.*
**الورثة وتوزيع التركة
* **البنت الصلبية : النصف  فرضًا ،لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى* * "وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"**النساء / آية : 11 . 
*
**الأم : السدس فرضًا   لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى، لقوله تعالى "وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ "**النساء / آية : 11 .* 
 **ابن العم :**  الباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض   .لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلِهَا فما بقيَ فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ "*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*المجلس الثاني والأربعون
تيسير علم المواريث* 
 *الوصية* **تعريف الوصية**:*
*هي تصرفٌ في التركةِ مضافٌ إلى ما بعدَ  الموتِ .
*
* بمَ تثبتُ الوصيةُ ؟
أولًا:الكتابة:
دليل ذلك ما رواه البخاريُّ ومسلمٌ من حديثِ ابنِ عمرَ - رضي الله عنهما - أنَّ النبيَّ - صلَى الله عليه وسلّم - قال «مَا حَقُّ امْرِئٍ مُسْلِمٍ، لَهُ شَيْءٌ يُوصِي فِيهِ، يَبِيتُ لَيْلَتَيْنِ إِلا وَوَصِيَّتُهُ مَكْتُوبَةٌ عِنْدَهُ»متفق عليه.الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر -المحدث: البخاري -المصدر: صحيح البخاري-الصفحة أو الرقم2738-خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح- الدرر السنية= 
فإذا كتب الموصِيْ وصيَّتَه بقلمه، وتحقَّق أنه قلمُه وخطُّه وتوقيعُه؛ فإنّ هذا يكفي في ثبوت الوصيّة ،ولو لم يُشهد عليها. 
ثانيًا:الإشهاد:
فإذا كان الموصِي أُمِّيًّا يجهل الكتابة؛ فالمشروع  في حقّه الإشهادُ على وصيّته عند تعذُّرِ كتابتِها من قِبَلِه أو من قِبَلِ  غيره.لكن إنْ تمكَّن من الجمع بين الكتابة والإشهاد على الوصية فهذا فيه  خيرٌ؛ لأنّ فيه زيادةَ توثيقِ وإثبات.كما أنَّ الإشهادَ العاريَ والمجرّدَ  عنِ الكتابةِ كافٍ في ثبوتِ الوصية؛ ولذا عدَّه أهلُ العلم مما تثبت به  الوصية..هنا.
ثالثًا: ومما تثبت به الوصية الإشارة:
فإن كان الموصي عاجزًا عن الكلام لاعتلال في لسانه أو لخرس، فإن إشارته كافية في ثبوت وصيته لكن بشرط كونها مفهومة.
الوصية ضوابط وأحكام أ.د.عبدالله بن محمد  الطيار =هنا=
 كما يجوز للمسلم إذا كتب وصيّته - المستحبة  - وأشهدَ عليها، أن يغيّر فيها ما يشاء، أو أنْ يرجعَ فيها لأنَّ الوصيةَ  عقدٌ من العقود الجائزة، التي يصحُّ الرجوعُ عنها وتبديلُها،ولا تلزم إلا  بعد الموت.هنا.*   **أحكامُ الوصيةِ خمسةُ أحكامٍ*:
*=**واجبة**: كالوصية برد الودائع والديون التي لا يعلمها إلا الموصِي،**لأن وفاء الدَّين واجب وما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب**.**  كالوصية بقضاء الحقوق الشرعية، سواء كانت لله كالزكاة والكفارات، أو كانت  لآدمي كالديون والودائع ونحوهما، والوصية برد المغصوب أو المسروق ونحوهما*.
 *وهذه من قبيل الحقوق المتعلقة بالتركة ، وتنفذ قبل الوصية* *بالثلث* 
*= مستحبة**: كالوصية للأقارب غير الوارثين، والفقراء والمساكين، وجهات البر والخير**.**وهذه تَدْخُل في الوصية بالثلث .*
*=* *محرمة**: كالوصية  بمعصية كبناء مصنع خمر، أو دار لهو، أو نشر كتب الضلال، والوصية لأهل  الفسوق والعصيان، أو كان فيها إضرار بالورثة، أو الوصية لوارث محاباة له**-لأنه لا وصية لوارث**.
**=مكروهة**: كالوصية للأغنياء مع وجود أقارب فقراء وغير وارثين .**وتكون هذه الوصية مكروهة إذا كان مال الموصي قليلاً وورثته محتاجون لأنه في هذه الحالة ضيق على الورثة*
 =*مباحة**: كالوصية من غني للأغنياء من الأقارب غير الوارثين ،والأجانب*.*وهذه تَدْخُل في الوصية بالثلث .*
**أدلة مشروعية الوصية :*
 *قال الله تعالى*"*كُتِبَ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا  الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالْأَقْرَبِين  َ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا  عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ * فَمَنْ بَدَّلَهُ بَعْدَ مَا سَمِعَهُ فَإِنَّمَا  إِثْمُهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يُبَدِّلُونَهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ* ** فَمَنْ خَافَ مِنْ مُوصٍ جَنَفًا أَوْ إِثْمًا فَأَصْلَحَ بَيْنَهُمْ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ*"*البقرة:180- 182*.
**وَعَنْ عَبْدِالله بْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنهُمَا أنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ**«مَا حَقُّ امْرِئٍ مُسْلِمٍ، لَهُ شَيْءٌ يُوصِي فِيهِ، يَبِيتُ لَيْلَتَيْنِ إِلا وَوَصِيَّتُهُ مَكْتُوبَةٌ عِنْدَهُ».الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر -المحدث: البخاري -المصدر: صحيح البخاري-الصفحة أو الرقم2738-خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح- الدرر السنية=*  ****عن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ؛ قال** :* *قال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ* *"* *إن الله تَصدقَ عليكم ، عند وفاتِكم ، بثلثِ أموالِكم ، زيادة لكم في أعمالِكُم* *"* *حديث حسن ـ صحيح سنن ابن ماجه* */**ج : 2 / حديث رقم : 2190* */* *ص : 111* *.*
 *تصدق عليكم**:**أي جعل لكم وأعطى لكم أن تتصرفوا فيها ، وإنْ لم ترضَ الورثةُ* *.*
*"* *خطب رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليْهِ وسلَّمَ فقال**" إنَّ اللهَ قد أعطى كلَّ ذي حقٍّ حقَّهُ ، ولا وصيةَ لوارثٍ**"*
 *الراوي* *:* *عمرو بن خارجة** -* *المحدث** :* *الألباني** -* *المصدر** :* *صحيح النسائي**-* *الصفحة أو الرقم: 3643** -* *خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح**- الدرر السنية* 
*مقدار الوصية لغير الوارث** :*
 ****كان النبيُ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَعودُني وأنا مريضٌ بمكةَ، فقلتُ: لي مالٌ أُوصي بمالي كلِّه ؟ قال**"**لا**".* *قلتُ: فالشطرُ؟ قال**"**لا**".* *قلتُ: فالثُّلُثُ؟ قال** "**الثُّلُثُ  والثُّلُثُ كثيرٌ، أن تدعَ ورثتَك أغنياءَ خيرٌ من أن تدعَهم عالةً  يَتكَفَّفون الناسَ في أيديِهم ، ومهما أنفقتَ فهو لك صدقةً، حتى اللقمةَ  ترفعُها فِي * *فِيِّ امرأتِك* *، ولعل اللهَ يرفعُك ينتفعُ بك ناسٌ، ويُضَرُّ بك آخرون**"*
 *الراوي* *:* *سعد بن أبي وقاص** -* *المحدث** :* *البخاري** -* *المصدر** :* *صحيح البخاري**-**الصفحة أو الرقم: 5354** -* *خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح**-* *انظر شرح الحديث رقم 7527* *- الدرر السنية-* 
 *وفي الحديثِ**:**أنَّ ترْكَ المالِ للورثةِ خيرٌ مِن الصَّدقةِ بِه، وأنَّ النَّفقةَ على الأهلِ مِن الأعمالِ الصَّالحة**.*
*وفيه**:**عَلَمٌ من أعلام نُبوَّته صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم؛ إذ وقَعَ كما أخْبَر؛ فقد عاشَ سعدٌ بعدَ حَجَّةِ الوداعِ سِنينَ،* *وانتفعَ به ناسٌ وضُرَّ به آخَرون**.** الدرر السنية*
**الصدقة في حال الحياة أفضل من الوصية**:*
 *=**قال الله تعالى**"**وَأَنْفِقُوا  مِن مَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ مِن قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ  فَيَقُولَ رَبِّ لَوْلَا أَخَّرْتَنِي إِلَى أَجَلٍ* *قَرِيبٍ فَأَصَّدَّقَ وَأَكُنْ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ** "المنافقون:10**.
**=وَعَنْ أبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ قالَ: جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالَ: يَا رَسُولَ الله، أيُّ الصَّدَقَةِ أعْظَمُ أجْرًا؟ قال**«**أنْ تَصَدَّقَ وَأنْتَ صَحِيحٌ شَحِيحٌ، تَخْشَى الفَقْرَ وَتَأمُلُ الغِنَى**، وَلا تُمْهِلُ حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَتِ الحُلْقُومَ**، قُلْتَ: لِفُلانٍ كَذَا، وَلِفُلانٍ كَذَا، وَقَدْ كَانَ لِفُلانٍ**»**الراوي** :* *أبو هريرة** -**المحدث** :* *البخاري** -**المصدر** :* *صحيح البخاري**-**الصفحة أو الرقم**- 1419 * *خلاصة حكم المحدث** :**صحيح** –الدرر* – *شرح الحديث**:*
*قال النووي رحمه الله  " قَالَ الخطابي : فَمَعْنَى  الْحَدِيث أَنَّ الشُّحّ غَالِب فِي حَال الصِّحَّة , فَإِذَا شَحّ   فِيهَا وَتَصَدَّقَ كَانَ أَصْدَقَ فِي نِيَّته وَأَعْظَم لأَجْرِهِ ,  بِخِلَافِ  مَنْ أَشْرَفَ عَلَى الْمَوْت وَآيَسَ مِنْ الْحَيَاة وَرَأَى  مَصِير الْمَال  لِغَيْرِهِ فَإِنَّ صَدَقَته حِينَئِذٍ نَاقِصَة  بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى حَالَة  الصِّحَّة , وَالشُّحّ رَجَاء الْبَقَاء  وَخَوْف الْفَقْر .. فَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِي  وَصِيَّته كَبِير ثَوَاب  بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى صَدَقَة الصَّحِيح الشَّحِيح .
**وقال  الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : " وَفِي  الْحَدِيث أَنَّ تَنْجِيز وَفَاء  الدَّيْن وَالتَّصَدُّق فِي الْحَيَاة وَفِي  الصِّحَّة أَفْضَل مِنْهُ  بَعْد الْمَوْت وَفِي الْمَرَض , وَأَشَارَ صَلَّى اللَّه  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِهِ  " وَأَنْتَ صَحِيح حَرِيص تَأْمُل  الْغِنَى الخ  " لأَنَّهُ فِي حَال الصِّحَّة يَصْعُب عَلَيْهِ إِخْرَاج الْمَال   غَالِبًا لِمَا يُخَوِّفهُ بِهِ الشَّيْطَان وَيُزَيِّن لَهُ مِنْ إِمْكَان  طُول  الْعُمْر وَالْحَاجَة إِلَى الْمَال كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى "* * الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ  "الآيَة : سورة البقرة 268..هنا-
-يُبيِّنُ لنا النَّبيُّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم أنَّ أفضلَ الصَّدقةِ أن  تتصدَّقَ حالَ حياتِك وصحَّتِك مع احتياجِك إليه واختصاصِك به، لا في حال  سقَمِك وسياقِ موتك؛ لأنَّ المالَ حينئذٍ خرَج عنك وتعلَّقَ بغيرك**.
**في الحديثِ: فضلُ صدقةِ الشَّحيحِ الصَّحيح**.
**وفيه: التَّحذيرُ مِن التَّسويفِ بالإنفاق استبعادًا لحلول الأجلِ، واشتغالًا بطول الأمَلِ**.
**وفيه: التَّرغيبُ في المبادرةِ بالصَّدقة قبل هجومِ المنِيَّةِ وفواتِ الأُمنيَّة**.
**وفيه: أنَّ المرضَ يقصُرُ يدَ المالكِ عن بعضِ مِلكِه، وأنَّ سخاوتَه بالمال في مرضِه لا تمحو عنه سِمَةَ البخلِ**.
**وفيه: أنَّ أعمالَ البِرِّ كلَّها إذا صَعُبَتْ كان أجرُها أعظمَ**. 
**وفيه: الصَّدقة في وقتِ صحَّةِ الإنسان وسلامتِه أفضلُ مِن الوصيَّةِ**.** –الدرر.*
 **أركان الوصية أربعة**:*
*الموصِي: وهو من صدرت منه الوصية**.
**الموصَى إليه: وهو محل الوصية**.
**والموصَى فيه: وهو المال أو التصرف**.
**والصيغة: وهي الإيجاب من الموصِي، والقبول من الموصَى إليه**.**جاء في الموسوعة الفقهية: الصيغة  تتكون من الإيجاب والقبول، ويتم الإيجاب :بكل  لفظ يدل على التمليك بعد  الموت؛ كقول الموصِي: وصيتُ لكَ بكذا، أو وصيتُ  لزيدٍ بكذا، أو أعطوه من مالي  بعد موتي كذا، أو ادفعوه إليه بعد موتي، أو  جعلته له بعد موتي، أو هو له  بعد موتي، أو هو له من مالي بعد موتي، ونحو  ذلك مما يؤدي معنى الوصية. انتهى.*
 **الشروط المعتبرة في الموصِي**:
**=كونه أهلًا للتبرع أي كامل الأهلية**.
**وكمال الأهلية** يكون: بالعقل ،والبلوغ ،والحرية، والاختيار، وعدم الحجر لسفه أو غفلة ،ونحو ذلك مما هو معلوم في شروط الأهلية .**
**=كونه غير مَدِين دينًا يستغرقُ كلَّ مالِهِ، فإن كان كذلك؛ فإن الوصيةَ لا تصح، لأن سداد الديون مُقَدَّم على تنفيذ الوصية**.* **حكم تنفيذ الوصية:*
*يغفل  كثير ممن أُوصي إليهم عن حكم تنفيذ ما أُسند إليهم في الوصية، وأحيانًا  لايبالون بها ،وهذا خطأ فحكم تنفيذ الوصية واجب ،يأثم الموصَى إليه بعدم  تنفيذها ،أو تأخيرها إن كانت محددة بوقت ،فعلى من كان وَصِيًّا على شيءٍ أن  ينتبه لهذا الحكم**.** هنا =*
**حكم التغيير أو الرجوع في الوصية** :**الوصية عقد من العقود الجائزة ،التي يصح للموصِي أن يغير فيها ما يشاء أو أن يرجع فيها**.
**فمتى أراد الموصِي أن يرجعَ في وصيتِه ،أو أن يغيرَ فيها شيئًا ،جاز  له ذلك، مادام على قيد الحياة ،مثل لو أوصى لبناء أي عمل خيري من ثلث ماله  ثم رجع ؛ جاز ذلك، فإن الوصية لا تُلْزَم إلا عند الموت، ولا تُلْزَم  أيضًا؛ إلا بالقبول، إذا كان الموصَى له مُعَيَّنًا**.** هنا =*
*فإن  لم يقبل بطلت، فلو قال الموصِي: أوصيت لفلان بن فلان كذا، وقلنا هذه وصية  من فلان لك فقال: لا أريدها، فهنا تبطل الوصية ويردها إلى الورثة. لمحات مهمة في الوصية .*
**لا يشترط إسلام الموصِي والموصَى له:*
*فتجوز الوصية من المسلم للكافر**،* *قال ابن عبد البر «**لا خلاف علمته في جواز وصية المسلم لقرابته الكفار لأنهم لا يرثونه**»* *فتح المالك بتبويب التمهيد على موطأ مالك :8/ 385**ا. هـ**.* *بشرط كونه مُعَيَّنًا، وأن لا يكون محاربًا للمسلمين**.*
*و**يتفق  الفقهاء المسلمون من الحنفية والحنابلة وأكثر الشافعية على صحة الوصية إذا  صدرت من مسلم لذميّ ، أو من ذمي لمسلم ، بشروط الوصية الشّرعية ، واحتجوا  لذلك بقوله* *تعالى**"**لا**يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ* *فِي* *الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ** مِنْ* *دِيَارِكُمْ** أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ"**الممتحنة 8* .
*ولأن الكفر لا يُنافي أهليةَ التملكِ ، وكما يصح بيع الكافر وهبته فكذلك تصحّ وصيته** .**هنا**-**الإسلام سؤال وجواب .*
**الحكم إذا تزاحمت الوصايا**:*
*إذا تزاحمت الوصايا، وضاق عنها الثلث، ولم يُجِزْ الورثة، أو أجازوها ولم تتسع التركة لتنفيذ جميع الوصايا فنعمل ما يلي**:
**=إن كان التزاحم في الوصايا بين الأشخاص**: كما لو أوصى لزيد بخمسين، ولعمر بعشرين، ولخالد بثلاثين، فيُقسم الثلث بينهم حسب ما فرض لهم الموصِي بحسب نسبته**.ولمزيد تفصيل يرجع لـ* *كيفية تقسيم التركة على الغُرَمَاء- شرح كتاب الوجيز في الميراث بنفس الملتقى مشاركة 41= هنا=
**=إن كان التزاحم في حقوق الله تعالى**: كفرض الحج، والزكاة، وصدقة التطوع، فيقدم الفرض على التطوع، فينفِّذ الوصية بأداء الحج عنه، وإخراج الزكاة الواجبة عنه، فإن بقي من الثلث شيء أدى التطوع من صدقات، وحج تطوع ونحوهما**.
**=إذا تزاحمت في الوصية حقوق الله وحقوق العباد**:*
* اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله الذين قالوا: إن الزكاة لا تسقط عن الميت في مسألة اجتماع الدَّيْن والزكاة أيهما يقدم إذا ضاق المال؟! فقيل: يقدم دين الآدمي، لأنه مبني على المشاحة؛ ولأن الآدمي محتاج إلى ماله في الدنيا، أما الله تعالى فهو غني عنه. وقيل: يقدم حق الله؛ لأنه أحق بالقضاء والوفاء كما في الحديث. وقيل: يتحاصان-* *أي: تقسم بينهم على قدر أنصبائهم إذا لم يفِ المال-؛ فإن كان عليه دين مائة ، وزكاة* *مائة،*وتَرِكَتُهُ *مائة،* فدين الآدمي خمسين، والزكاة خمسين، وهذا هو الراجح. الشرح الممتع، 6/ 49 - 50، والمغني 4/ 146.*الزكاة في الإسلام في ضوء الكتاب والسنة = هنا=*
**قضاءُ الدَّيْنِ مُقَدَّمٌ على الوصيةِ وجوبًا**:* *من الأمور التي يجب العناية بها، أن قضاء الدَّيْنِ مقدمٌ على تنفيذِ الوصيةِ، لقوله تعالى في سورة النساء" مِن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى بِهَآ أَوْ دَيْنٍ غَيْرَ مُضَآرٍّ"النساء:12* *- عن  سَعْدِ بنِ الأَطْوَلِ أنَّ أَخَاهُ ماتَ وتركَ ثلاثَ مِائَةِ دِرْهَمٍ  وتركَ عِيالًا فَأردْتُ أنْ أُنْفِقَها على عِيالِه فقال النبِيُّ صلَّى  اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ" إِنَّ أَخَاكَ مُحْتَبَسٌ بِدَيْنِهِ فَاقْضِ عنهُ" فقال يا رسولَ اللهِ قد أَدَّيْتُ عنهُ إِلَّا دِينارَيْنِ ادَّعَتْهُما امرأةٌ وليسَ لها بَيِّنَةٌ قال "فَأعطِها فإنَّها مُحِقَّةٌ"الراوي : سعد بن الأطول -المحدث : الألباني -المصدر : إرواء الغليل-الصفحة أو الرقم- 6/109  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح-الدرر-*
**الإضرار في الوصية:*
*الإضرارُ في الوصيةِ محرمٌ ، شرعًا، كما قال الله تعالى" مِن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ غَيْرَ مُضَآرٍّ وَصِيَّةً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ "النساء:12،ومن  الإضرار فيها الوصية بأكثر من الثلث، والوصية لأحد الورثة بقصد حرمان  الآخرين أو نقص أنصبائهم، فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد تولى قسمة التركات  بنفسه ولم يكلها إلى نبي مرسل ولا ملك مقرب، وتصدق على صاحب المال بثلث  ماله يضعه في وجوه البر والخير، فيجب على المسلم أن يلتزم بذلك ولا يبتعد  عن حدود الله، قال تعالى"وَمَن يَعْصِ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ نَارًا خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَلَهُ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ "النساء:14.* 
*-إنَّ  الرَّجلَ ليعملُ بعملِ أَهْلِ الخيرِ سبعينَ سنةً ، فإذا أَوصى حَافَ في  وصيَّتِهِ ، فيُختَمُ لَهُ بشرِّ عملِهِ فيدخلُ النَّارَ ، وإنَّ الرَّجلَ  ليعملُ بعملِ أَهْلِ الشَّرِّ سبعينَ سنةً ، فيعدلُ في وصيَّتِهِ ،  فيُختَمُ لَهُ بخيرِ عملِهِ فيدخلُ الجنَّة قالَ أبو هُرَيْرةَ : اقرَؤوا إن شئتُمْ "تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلَا تَعْتَدُوهَا"البقرة 229.*
*الراوي** :* *أبو هريرة** -**المحدث** :* *أحمد شاكر** -**المصدر** :* *عمدة التفسير**-**الصفحة أو الرقم**- 1/217* *خلاصة حكم المحدث** :* *أشار في المقدمة إلى صحته- الدرر-* 
*مبطلات الوصية :
**تبطل الوصية بعدم استيفاءها الشروط المعتبرة في أركانها.لكن أظهر ما يبطلها هذه** الأمور**: 
**=**موت الموصَى لَهُ**:
**وذلك لأن الوصية حقه فإن مات قبل الموصِي بطلت الوصيةُ**.
**=**قتل الموصَى لَه الموصِي**:
**لأنه كما ذكرنا أن القتل يمنع الوصية،  فلو قلنا بعدم بطلان الوصية بالقتل لفتحنا بابَ شرٍّ عظيمٍ، فكل موصَى له  إذا أبطأ عليه موت الموصِي قد يقتله ليأخذ الوصية**.
**=**تلف الموصَى به**: 
**فمتى تلف الموصَى به بطلت الوصية ،فلو أوصَى الميتُ لزيد بمالٍ أو سيارةٍ مثلاً فتلفت باحتراق أو غيره فإن الوصية تبطل**.
**=ردّ الموصَى له الوصيةَ كما ذكرنا ذلك**.
**=**إنكار الموصِي للوصية وجحودها**.**
**فمتى أنكر الموصِي أنه أوصى لزيدٍ بكذا ؛فإنها تبطل لكونه لا يريد إيصالها له**.
**الوصية ضوابط* *وأحكام* *أ.د.عبدالله بن محمد* * الطيار =هنا**=*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

ما شاء الله تبارك الله.
جهد كبير أخيتي أم أبي التراب.
بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ.

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*
آمين . وفيك بارك حبيبتي أم أروى المكية . 
**وتقبل منا جميعًا ونفعنا ونفع بنا*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

آمين، بارك الله فيك حبيبتي الغالية.

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*استدراك 
**المشاركة رقم* *67** - هنا- المسألة رقم* *4* *: 
ميراث الجد : بالفرض والتعصيب 
*
*الجد:السدس فرضًا والباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض.للحديث" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".
**المسألة بتمامها:**
4-توفيت عن زوج ، أم ، وجد ، وأخ لأم ، وجدة لأب ،وبنت ابن .
الحل -الحجب :
الأخ لأم :محجوب حجب حرمان-حجب كلي-لوجود الأصل المذكر:الجد ؛ ولوجود فرع وارث للمتوفى :بنت الابن ،لأن الإخوة لأم لايرثون إلا كلالة أي عند عدم وجود فرع مطلقًا أو أصل مذكر.
الجدة لأب: محجوبة حجب حرمان-حجب كلي- لوجود الأم ،فالأم تحجب الجدات مطلقًا من أي جهة.
الزوج: محجوب حجب نقصان من"النصف" إلى " الربع" لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة.
الأم: محجوبة حجب نقصان من " الثلثِ " إلى " السدسِ" وذلك لوجود فرع وارث للمتوفى.
- الورثة وتوزيع التركة
الزوج:الربع فرضًا، لوجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة لقوله تعالى"فَإِن كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ"النساء 12.
بنت الابن: النصف فرضًا ،لانفرادها وعدم وجود عاصب لها في درجتها لقوله تعالى"وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ"
الأم: السدس فرضًا ،لوجود فرع وارث للمتوفاة.لقوله تعالى "وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ".
الجد:السدس فرضًا لقوله تعالى "وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِن كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ".
والباقي تعصيبًا -عصبة بالنفس- بعد أصحاب الفروض.للحديث" ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ ".
*

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*وكذلك المسألة رقم** 16** هناك خلاف في توريث* *الجدة لأب** مع* *ابنها** هل يحجبها* *أم** لا.
المشاركة رقم  71. هنا -*
*__________________*
*-16**هلك عن** :* *زوجة** ، و**أم لأب** ، و**أم أم** ، و**أم أم أم** ، و**أم أبي أم** ، و**أب* *، و**جد** .**
**الحل :الحجب** :**
**أم أبي الأم**:* *لاميراث لها لأنها من* *ذوي الأرحام -فهي أم جد رحمي* *-* *ولوجود* *أصحاب فروض وعصبات**.**
**أم أم الأم**:* *محجوبة* *حجب حرمان* *لوجود جدة أقرب منها للمتوفى* *-**أم الأم**-* *فالجدة القُربى تحجب الجدة البُعدَى**.**
**الجد**:* *محجوب حجب* *حرمان** لوجود** الأب ،**فرغم اتحادهما في الجهة** -* *جهة الأبوة**-* *لكن اختلفا في درجة القرابة للمتوفى فالأب أقرب درجة للمتوفى من الجد**.
*
*هل تحجب الجدة لأب بالأب؟
*الجمهور  الجدة التي تدلي بأبٍ أو بجد تحجب عند وجود ابنها؛ لأن من أدلى بوارث يحجب عند وجوده.
*القول الآخر:الجدة لا تحجب بوجود ابنها إذا كانت من جهة الأب أو الجد، بل لها  الميراث ترث بوجوده.*
*الجدة لأب: محجوبة حجب حرمان بالأب، على قول الجمهور.والمسألة خلافية.
**-* *الورثة** و**توزيع التركة**:**
**الزوجة**:* *الربع** فرضًا**،**لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفى لقوله تعالى**"**وَ**لَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ** مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ**"* *النساء* *12**
**أم الأم**:* *السدس* *فرضًا**.**قال ابن المنذر* *أجمعوا على أن للجدة السدس إذا لم تكن للميت أم**.**الإجماع :84**.* *وعلى خلاف في حجب الجدة لأب بالأب:فالجدة لأب محجوبة بالأب على قول الجمهور.*
*الأب**:**الباقي تعصيبًا**-**عصبة بالنفس**-* *بعد أصحاب الفروض* *للحديث**"* *ألحقوا الفرائضَ بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجلٍ ذكرٍ* *"*
____________

----------


## أم أبي التراب

*مدونة نبراس الميراث 

صفحة نبراس العلم
*

----------


## محب النبي محمد

رحم الله والديك شكرا جزيلا

----------

